# Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13



## kati48268 (20. März 2013)

Bislang hüllte sich Frau Dr. gegenüber dem Angler-Fussvolk & den Medien in Schweigen, bzw. ließ uns über die Verbandsposaune wissen, dass überhaupt nicht jeder von uns ein Angler ist, und somit nicht jeder 'Unterstützung durch sie' erfahren dürfe.


Gestern Abend las ich eine Kurzmeldung in der neuen Rute & Rolle (4/13, S. 14, Rubrik "Namen/Nachrichten") unter der Überschrift "Verbands-Fusion".

Sie bezieht sich auf die VDSF-Abstimmung zur Fusion und beginnt mit dem Satz, "_Der Weg ist frei..._".
*Angekündigt wird ein "Großes Fusions-Interview" mit Frau H-K für die nächste Ausgabe, also im Mai-Heft.*
Und die Kurzmeldung endet mit der Aussage, "_Die Politikerin engagiert sich seit vielen Jahren für die Anglerschaft_".

Ich bin sehr gespannt. 

Der zuletzt zitierte Satz lässt mich befürchten, dass es eine Hofberichterstattung wird, à la 'Bericht aus Bonn' früher, wo Birne Kohl seine Antworten zukommen ließ und Nowottny artig die Fragen dazu formulieren durfte.

Lasse mich aber gerne von der R&R-Redaktion positiv überraschen!!!


_Thomas, vielleicht hätt's du den Nowottny-Bückling üben sollen._


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Lese ich nicht, da mir nach über 50 Jahren Angelei von Frau Dr. eröffnet wurde, dass ich kein richtiger Angler bin. Ich gehöre leider dem abtrünnigen und Interna weitergebenden LFV an, der nicht genannt werden darf. Nach diesen unqualifizierten Äußerungen dieser Dame, will ich Zeit meines restlichen Lebens mit dem DAFV, seinen Verbänden und Vereinen nichts mehr zutun haben. Sie lügen schon jetzt in ihren Ausführungen - wie soll das denn weitergehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie bezieht sich auf die VDSF-Abstimmung zur Fusion und beginnt mit dem Satz, "_Der Weg ist frei..._".



Ursprünglich begann es mit dem Satz:" Wir stehen am Rande des Abgrundes".........


----------



## Kielerfreund (20. März 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich begann es mit dem Satz:" Wir stehen am Rande des Abgrundes".........



Ralle falsch:

Noch früher hieß es: " Es war einmal....................."

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Angel-Ralle (20. März 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Ralle falsch:
> 
> Noch früher hieß es: " Es war einmal....................."
> 
> ...



... ja ja, und davor gab es dann noch das "Buch der Bücher" :g |uhoh::g

- den Titel möchte ich jetzt nicht nennen um niemanden in seinen religiösen Gefühlen zu verletzen oder zu zwingen, ein Glaubensbekenntnis abgeben zu müssen! :q

Ich denke, wir sind alles erwachsene und halbwegs gebildete Menschen und wissen bzw. ahnen, was auf die organisierte Anglerschaft zukommt -

a) höhere Bundesverbandsbeiträge

b) noch weniger Engagement (obwohl weniger kaum geht [ oder wie "Brot für die Welt" wirbt: Weniger wäre leer!])

c) noch mehr Verdummung und noch mehr Werbeseiten in der Angeljournailie - um halt den Nowotny-Bückling vor Frau Dr. und ihren Getreuen hinzubekommen!

*... und warum das alles?*

--> weil man doch eigentlich nur einen Fisch fangen
--> ein paar entspannende Stunden am Wasser
--> oder die Gespräche unter Gleichgesinnten haben möchte

... ohne ständig als homo oeconomicus
... Mensch zweiter Ordnung, weil man seine persönliche Freiheit wahren möchte
... oder einfach nur mal vom Alltag abschalten möchte!

--< das Leben könnte so schön sein!#q:c#q


----------



## Blauzahn (20. März 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Servus,
beim Threadtitel dachte ich zuerst: "Interview ? da schau ich mal rein"...
aber Pustekuchen
- Spekulationen
- Befindlichkeiten
- Mutmaßungen
Das Interview, ja das gibts noch nicht...
aber hätte man ja auch merken müssen - steht ja in der Überschrift "Heft 5/13"

Schade drum.

So wird das Interview zerissen, bevor es überhaupt eins gibt.

Soll das nun der Information dienen oder meinungsbildend wirken?

Es darf spekuliert werden #h

Abendgruß
René


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Soll das nun der Information dienen oder meinungsbildend wirken?
> War als Info gedacht, dass da nun bald mal was kommt.
> Was auch immer...
> 
> ...



Ich sagte aber auch


kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt.


und


kati48268 schrieb:


> Lasse mich aber gerne von der R&R-Redaktion positiv überraschen!!!


Sollte ich "von ihr" positiv überrascht werden, sage ich es auch.
Mein Optimismus in diese Richtung hält sich aber in Grenzen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nun ist der erste Teil des Interviews seit einigen Tagen in den Zeitschriftenregalen.
Gar keine Reaktion hier...

Hat's keiner gelesen?
Oder geht's euch wie mir: irgendwie gibt's nichts dazu zu sagen! #c

Ein Nebensätzchen zum Kormoran, einiges zu kleinen Wasserkraftwerken _(nix gegen die Grossen der Industrie natürlich, FDP halt)_, nun muss als Erstes ein gemeinsames Verbands-Logo entworfen werden... |gaehn: _upps, sorry_... die Rolle in der Werbeanzeige neben dem Interview sieht ganz nett aus... worum ging's hier grad noch mal? |kopfkrat

Der Tee war aber auch wohl heisser als die Fragen der 3-köpfigen Redaktion. Mann, Jungs... #d

Im nächsten Part (Juni-Heft) soll's auch um C&R gehen. Irgendwie bin ich aber trotzdem nicht mehr so gespannt wie ursprünglich.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Servus,

kann man das Interview irgendwo online abrufen / lesen ?

Hotelgruss


----------



## Taxidermist (24. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> kann man das Interview irgendwo online abrufen / lesen ?



Wenn ja,dann frühestens im Juni, die wollen schließlich noch ihr Werbeblättchen den Mai über verkaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Kann man jetzt online nachlesen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=493&Itemid=501

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Sie ist nicht stolz darauf, Angler zu vertreten (ist da jedenfalls nirgends zu lesen)..

Sondern Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes zu sein hat für sie einen besonderen Reiz (das sagt sie klar aus)..

Sie hält es bedeutender, "_Verständnis für Fische zu wecken _(*wohlgemerkt: Für Fische, nicht für Angler!!!*!),  _als im Kleinkrieg im Dachverband über Ländersachen zu diskutieren "(_also Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot, Schleppangelverbot etc., was ihre Landesverbände so anrichten, fordern oder fördern)..

2 Seiten wird über Kormorane und Wasserkraft schwadroniert.

Angler oder Angelfischer kommen genau zweimal vor:
Einmal, weil sie nicht versteht, dass es in ihrer Arbeit bei einer Regierungsfraktion keinen Hinweis im Bund gab, dass sich auch nur ein Angler über kleine Wasserkraft aufregen würde.

Zum zweiten Mal, dass man bei der Bewirtschaftung die Dorschbestände erstmal ermitteln müsste, wie viel Dorsch Angler fangen....

So eine Präsidentin wollte also die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler:
Eine naturschützende Fischversteherin mit Unverständnis für Angler...

Ich respektiere das, wenngleich ich es nicht verstehen kann...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich respektiere auch die "Wahl", aber nicht die Person....


Findest Du das alles wirklich so überraschend? Sie hat sich doch bisher - wenn etwas von ihr kam - in meinen Augen nur negativ über Angler und das Angeln geäußert bzw. bisher nicht positiv! 

Ich glaube sie hat es wirklich nicht verstanden. Sie denkt anscheinend sie sei jetzt die Vertreterin der Angelfische, nicht die Vertreterin der Angelfische*r*! So interpretiert sie wohl ihre Aufgabe in einem Naturschutzverband. Da ist die neue Zielrichtung doch schon zu erkennen. Ist das ihre Handschrift und somit unsere Zukunft? Ach Petrus...mach wat!

Je öfter ich das Interview lese, desto mehr Kopfschütteln erzeugt es bei mir!

Zwischen den Zeilen kann man viel rauslesen. Meine persönliche TOP 10 aus dem interview:

1. Bisher waren Politik und Angeln zweierlei. Was haben die Verbände bisher gemacht? Wollten die nicht endlich mit einer Stimme in Berlin und Brüssel sprechen? Naja, besser jetzt eine als vorher keine- das Angeln ist ja erst jetzt in der Politik angekommen. Und die Jahre zuvor?

2. Es wird aktuell über ein Angelverbot auf Aal gesprochen.

3. Ein Fangquote von Dorsch für die Angler wäre für sie akzeptabel, wenn denn die Menge der durch Angler gefangenen Dorsche das rechtfertigen würde. Zwar nicht auf den einzelnen Angler bezogen, aber auf die Gesamtheit aller Angler.

4. Gräben zwischen den Verbänden gibt es anscheinend immer noch.

5. Die Kleinkriege sollen auf Länderebene weitergeführt werden...

6. Es gibt weiterhin keine Einigung in allen wichtigen Punkten der Verbände DAV und VDSF.

7. Das Präsidium akzeptiert nicht die Meinung von anderen, sondern nur die eigene. Und alle anderen akzeptieren das mit einer neuen Gelassenheit.

8. Befürwortung der Gentechnik on Lebensmitteln fällt in das Resort des Verbraucherschutzes!

9. Von der persönlichen Chronologie hat sie die Wiedereinbürgerung des Komoran in SH vorangebracht. Zumindest nach meiner Auffassung (1970 + 15 Jahre = 1985, Zeit der Wiedereinbürgerung des Komoran)

10. In jeder Veröffentlichung zu der Verschmelzung gibt es eine andere Zahl von organisierten Anglern. Ich liebe es mit "einer Stimme" zu sprechen!

Teilweise natürlich wohlwollend von mir interpretiert und auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Aber auch nicht weit weg von der Realität...


----------



## Brotfisch (26. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich respektiere auch die "Wahl", aber nicht die Person....


 
Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich respektiere Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, aber nicht die Wahl. Die erfolgte nämlich als Blockwahl zusammen mit allen anderen Mitgliedern des DAFV-Präsidiums, was rechtswidrig ist.

Was das Interview betrifft, so lasse ich es erst einmal auf mich wirken und warte wohl auch Teil 2 ab. Und denke noch einmal darüber nach, ob es einen unauflöslichen Widerspruch zwischen Anglerverband und "Fischverband" gibt. Ich jedenfalls habe bisher die Fische nicht als Gegner der Angler angesehen. 

Viel entscheidender wird sein, welche Prioritätensetzung sich der neuen Präsidentin nach ergeben wird. Und dann wird man die Frage stellen dürfen, ob das mit den Gremien und der Basis hinreichend abgestimmt oder in alter Landjunkermanier erneut von oben herab diktiert wird. Das entspräche dann zwar dem aus dem Fusionsprozess herrührenden Geburtsfehler des DAFV, nämlich seinem kläglichen Demokratiedefizit, wäre dann aber weiterhin ein Grund, diese Politik abzulehnen.

Frau Happach-Kasan mag in ihrer Wahl die Legitimation für ihr Amt sehen. Für eine verfehlte oder eigenmächtige Ausrichtung der "Angelpolitik" wird es keine ausreichende Legitimation sein. Sie wäre gut beraten, jetzt sehr sorgfältig und offen in Diskussion mit der Basis zu gehen. Geben _wir _die Chance, es wenigstens zu versuchen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich finde, _
diese_ Präsidentin passt hervorragend zu _diesem _Verband,
nur passt keins von beidem zu _uns_ Anglern.

Zum Interview: da gehe ich gar nicht so hart wie Thomas ins Gericht mit ihr. 

Larifari-Gefasel, passend zu Parteipolitikern jeder Couleur, auch wenn mich die Farben der Dame am wenigsten ansprechen.

Klar, könnte man auch völlig anders agieren, die Basis mit Feuer & Flamme ansprechen & mitnehmen, aber das ist ja gar nicht im Sinne der Organisation, der sie nun vorsteht.
Warum sollte man dies also erwarten?

Und wer Politikern mit Larifari-Fragen kommt, denen jedes Feuer feht, keine Nachfragen zu Antworten stellt,... bekommt genau so ein Larifari-Ergebnis.

Ich finde, Rute & Rolle hat sich zu einer ganz guten Angelzeitschrift gemausert, aber dieses Interview ist eine glatte Sechs. 

Und der Grund dafür, dass das Interview so spannend & inhaltsvoll ist wie der Genuß eines Glases Leitungswasser, liegt eindeutig bei den Interviewern, weit weniger bei der Interviewten.

Mal schauen, ob die vertane Chance im zweiten Teil wenigstens etwas wieder gut gemacht wird. Bin nun jedoch recht pessimistisch, was das angeht.

Vielleicht stellt sich die Dame ja doch noch mal dem AB-Team. Die Raumtemperatur könnte dann über der des Tee's liegen  , 
befürchte aber für diesen Fall, das da gar nichts an brauchbaren Antworten kommen würde, weil es der Präsidentin aus antidemokratischen Gnaden an Fachkompetenz & sachlicher Substanz zum Thema Angler & Anglerinteressen mangelt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich respektiere Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan


 
Aufgrund meiner persönlichen Erfahrungen mit HK und der von ihr getätigten Aussagen bzw. schriftlichen Ausführungen mir gegenüber, fehlt es mir einfach an Wertschätzung! 

Und diese - in meinen Augen - inakzeptablen Ausführungen setzen sich in vielen anderen Berichten fort. Leider sind diese nicht vereinbar mit der ihr zugedachten Position. Und warum einige - die sie noch vor kurzem gewählt haben - dieses erst jetzt merken erschließt sich mir ohnehin nicht. Das AB hat doch über all dieses im Vorfeld informiert und ausführlich berichtet, ja gar gewarnt! 

Ich glaube auch nicht an die im Interview genannte Gelassenheit der Beteiligten! Ich setze eine Kiste Bier darauf, dass noch vor dem Herbst 2013 der Beweis durch Machtkämpfe geliefert wird .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich finde, Rute & Rolle hat sich zu einer ganz guten Angelzeitschrift gemausert, aber dieses Interview ist eine glatte Sechs.


 
Ich habe erst einmal geschaut, ob auf der entsprechenden Seite in R&R im oberen Bereich "Anzeige" steht...

Dauerwerbesendung... #q#q!


----------



## Blauzahn (26. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

wie gestern im MoMa

"Hätte, hätte - Fahrradkette" :m

könnte man titeln...

nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig
ob es sich dabei um die Kommentare oder das Interview handelt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich finde, _
> diese_ Präsidentin passt hervorragend zu _diesem _Verband,
> nur passt keins von beidem zu _uns_ Anglern.
> 
> ...




Genau so ist es. Die Dame wird allerdings auf etwas anderes als Larifari gar keine Antwort geben. Die "Fragen" passen prima ins Konzept, und sind unter Garantie vorher abgesprochen.
Ein Live-Interview würde vermutlich entlarvend wirken.

Klar distanziert hat sie sich von der Basis, wie nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Bei der Gelegenheit: Sollte es im DAFV nicht einen Einzelmitgliedervertreter mindestens im Rang eines Präsidiumsmitgliedes, geben?

Das gibt es zB im DAV und in einigen Landesverbänden. Und stellt eine bessere Möglichkeit der Vertretung von Anglerinteressen dar - ohne die "Eintrübung" durch Gewässerbewirtschafter und Vereine.

Ich will damit ausdrücken, dass nicht das Präsidium die Angelfischereipolitik bestimmt, sondern dieses durch die Gremien entschieden werden muss. Aber vermutlich wird das neue Präsidium diesen Prozess nicht von sich aus organisieren. Er muss von der Basis eingefordert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Das gibt es zB im DAV und in einigen Landesverbänden.


Der DAV erlischt aber und der DAFV ist nur die umbenannte Weiterführung des VDSF - warum sollten die auf einmal anglerfreundlich werden?????


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Weil Angler das einfordern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nochmal:
DAV erlischt, VDSF besteht weiter .- im VDSF (Bund) hat noch nie jemand interessiert, was Angler denken oder wollen.

Warum also sollte sich ändern, wenn der einzige "Konkurrent" sich suizidiert hat und so nur der VDSF/DAFV über bleibt?

Das bedeutet logischerweise nicht konstruktive Weiterentwickluing, das bedeutet schlichtes Weiterso............

Warum sollten die Funktionäre der Rollatorfraktion im VDSF/DAFV sich auch auf einmal bewegen, jetzt wo keine Notwendigkeit mangels Alternative mehr besteht?


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass mit den Fusionsbeschlüssen einfach nur ein lästiger Konkurrent weggefallen und nur noch das alte anti-sozialistische Bollwerk übrig geblieben wäre. Der tiefe Riss, den der VDSF im Fusionsprozess "dank" seines Präsidiums erlitten hat, besteht ja über die Gründung des DAFV hinaus, zudem die unterschiedlichen Angelkulturen. Das neue Präsidium braucht Mehrheiten. Und die Frage ist, ob diese immer so billig zu haben sein werden wie in der Vergangenheit. Natürlich, die Preisdrücker sind noch aktiv und unterwegs. Allerdings mit kleinerem Portemonnaie und sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Alles richtig.

Und??

Hat den VDSF in der Vergangenheit nicht interessiert und wird den VDSF/DAFV auch zukünftig nicht interessieren..

Warum auch?

Genügend Zahler für Angestellte und Funktionärsreisen scheints ja noch zu geben.

Sonst hätten sie den ganzen Unfug schon lange gestoppt und versucht das vernünftig zu machen und Kritiker mit einzubeziehen statt zu diffamieren.

Genau das machen sie nicht, die Unterlagen liegen gerade beim Gericht zum eintragen, es ist das schlichte "Weiterso" derhjenigen, die das verbockt haben und nun ja auch weiter in Verantwortung sind.

Und Frau Dr. hat ja auch in ihrem Interview klar gemacht, dass sie "Verständnis für Fische" wecken will.
*
NICHT FÜR ANGLER!!*

Und dass es reizvoll sei, einem anerklannten Naturschutzverband vorzustehen..

*NICHT EINEM VERBAND FÜR ANGLER!!!!*

Das zeigt doch klar, wohin der Weg geht................

Man kann auch in bewährter VDSF-Weise weiter die Augen zumachen und das Desaster weiter finanzieren und schön brav alles abnicken..............


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Zitat Thomas:"Angler oder Angelfischer kommen genau zweimal vor:
Einmal, weil sie nicht versteht, dass es in ihrer Arbeit bei einer  Regierungsfraktion keinen Hinweis im Bund gab, dass sich auch nur ein  Angler über kleine Wasserkraft aufregen würde."

Der VDSF hat sich also definitiv nicht in die Ausarbeitung neuer Gesetze und Verordnungen beim Bund eingebracht.
Also null Lobbyarbeit, unser Geld also nur verfressen und versoffen.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat Thomas:"Angler oder Angelfischer kommen genau zweimal vor:
> Einmal, weil sie nicht versteht, dass es in ihrer Arbeit bei einer Regierungsfraktion keinen Hinweis im Bund gab, dass sich auch nur ein Angler über kleine Wasserkraft aufregen würde."
> 
> Der VDSF hat sich also definitiv nicht in die Ausarbeitung neuer Gesetze und Verordnungen beim Bund eingebracht.
> Also null Lobbyarbeit, unser Geld also nur verfressen und versoffen.


 
Die Äußerung von Frau Happach-Kasan im Interview ist mir unverständlich. Denn mehr als einmal war sie Gast des Themenstandes des VDSF auf der Grünen Woche, wo ihr u.a. auch das Thema Kleinwasserkraftwerke unter dem Slogan "Grüner Strom ist roter Strom" erläutert worden ist. Das kann ihr unmöglich entgangen sein. 
Mag sein, dass das als Lobbyarbeit zu diesem Thema nicht ausreichend gewesen ist. Aber die Schlussfolgerung "null Lobbyarbeit" trifft jedenfalls nicht zu.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles richtig.
> 
> Und??
> 
> ...


 
Naja, vielleicht kommt ja in Teil 2 des Interviews noch etwas.... ;-)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kommt ja in Teil 2 des Interviews noch etwas.... ;-)


 
Auf den 2. Teil bin ich wirklich gespannt. Mir wurde erzählt, dass Frau H-K bei diversen Gelegenheiten recht vehement gegen vorsätzliches C&R aufgetreten ist und hier harte Positionen vertritt. Mal schauen, ob sich das im Interview gestätigt.


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Äußerung von Frau Happach-Kasan im Interview ist mir unverständlich. Denn mehr als einmal war sie Gast des Themenstandes des VDSF auf der Grünen Woche, wo ihr u.a. auch das Thema Kleinwasserkraftwerke unter dem Slogan "Grüner Strom ist roter Strom" erläutert worden ist. Das kann ihr unmöglich entgangen sein.
> Mag sein, dass das als Lobbyarbeit zu diesem Thema nicht ausreichend gewesen ist. Aber die Schlussfolgerung "null Lobbyarbeit" trifft jedenfalls nicht zu.




Jedenfalls nicht dort wo se hingehört.
Nämlich in schriftl. Stellungnahmen zu Gesetzentwürfen an die entsprechenden Ausschüsse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Naja, vielleicht kommt ja in Teil 2 des Interviews noch etwas.... ;-)


Ich befürchte auch......................................


----------



## gründler (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Auf den 2. Teil bin ich wirklich gespannt. Mir wurde erzählt, dass Frau H-K bei diversen Gelegenheiten recht vehement gegen vorsätzliches C&R aufgetreten ist und hier harte Positionen vertritt. Mal schauen, ob sich das im Interview gestätigt.


 
*Brandzeichen bei Pferden sind halt wichtiger als Anglern freiräume zu lassen.*

*Fr.Dr.setzt sich da ja sehr für ein,das Brandzeichen und z.t.andere Praktiken in der Tierhaltung weiterhin erlaubt bleiben.*



|wavey:


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht dort wo se hingehört.
> Nämlich in schriftl. Stellungnahmen zu Gesetzentwürfen an die entsprechenden Ausschüsse.


 
Das ist ein wichtiger Teil der Lobbyarbeit und auch beim Thema Kleinwasserkraftwerke geschehen.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich will ja nicht spekulieren. Die Frage, ob der DAFV weiterhin ein undifferenziertes Rücksetzverbot (von dem ausschließlich geschonte Fische ausgenommen sind) propagiert, ist für mich der zentrale Prüfstein. Ich erwarte dann nicht nur eine fundierte Begründung, sondern auch eine verbandsöffentliche Diskussion darüber, die dann hoffentlich endlich einmal Klarheit in die Begriffe bringt und die vollkommen unterschiedlichen Rücksetzgründe differenziert betrachtet.

Schon mal vorab: "Fahrlässiges Zurücksetzen" ist ohnehin nicht strafbar. Es geht also nur um Vorsatz. Und hier wird zu zu unterscheiden sein, ob sich der Rücksetzvorsatz nur auf einen konkreten Fang bezieht oder auf den "ganzen Angeltag".


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Schon mal vorab: "Fahrlässiges Zurücksetzen" ist ohnehin nicht strafbar.


 
Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das ist ein wichtiger Teil der Lobbyarbeit und auch beim Thema Kleinwasserkraftwerke geschehen.



Nein, offensichtlich nicht.
Jedenfalls nicht wenn man der Aussage von Frau Dr. H.- K glauben schenken darf.
Nicht vom VDSF.

Aber ok, ist  nicht das Thema...


----------



## Lazarus (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht spekulieren. Die Frage, ob der DAFV *weiterhin *ein undifferenziertes Rücksetzverbot (von dem ausschließlich geschonte Fische ausgenommen sind) propagiert, ist für mich der zentrale Prüfstein.


Mir ist bisher gar nicht aufgefallen, dass der VDSF/DAFV als Verband ein undifferenziertes Rücksetzverbot fordert.

Es würde mich interessieren, wo diese Forderung vertreten wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, offensichtlich nicht.
> Jedenfalls nicht wenn man der Aussage von Frau Dr. H.- K glauben schenken darf.
> Nicht vom VDSF.
> 
> Aber ok, ist nicht das Thema...


 
Vielleicht kann sie das ja noch richtig stellen.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit?


 
Fahrlässiges Zurücksetzen ist gegeben, wenn im sogenannten "subjektiven Tatbestand", also in der Vorstellung des Anglers, die Entnahme des Fisches beabsichtigt ist, aber der Fisch sich beim Versuch der Entnahme versehentlich löst und entkommt.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Mir ist bisher gar nicht aufgefallen, dass der VDSF/DAFV als Verband ein undifferenziertes Rücksetzverbot fordert.
> 
> Es würde mich interessieren, wo diese Forderung vertreten wird.


 
Diese Position ist mehrfach vertreten wurden in offizieller Eigenschaft. Die Quellen lassen sich auch recherchieren.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Teil 2 wird im Ergebnis keine Überraschung bringen! Es wird die Fortsetzung der bisherigen VDSF-Linie sein! 
Dort wurde ja auch bisher eher der Fisch an sich als der Angler vertreten!

Sie zeigt, dass sie tatsächlich keinen eigenen Sachverstand von der Angelfischerei hat, wie bereits in Teil 1 anschaulich dokumentiert wurde und wird in Teil 2 auch nur etwas nachplappern was man ihr bereits eingeimpft hat!

Ich werde erneut das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier jemand in Anbetracht der offenbar bevorstehenden (aufgezwungenen) Verabschiedung aus der aktiven Politik im September lediglich händeringend irgendein neues Betätigungsfeld sucht, anstatt in den bedeutungslosen Ruhestand zu wechseln!
Offenbar werden dabei die Interessen der Angelfischerei nicht vertreten, wie auch mangels jeglichen Sachverstandes und Erfahrungen, sondern sich ein Deckmäntelchen übergeworfen, um mit diesem Schein oder Anschein jeglicher angelfischereilicher Qualifikation ganz andere Lobbyarbeit für parteipolitisches Klientel zu leisten.

Widerlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@ DeepDown:
(Sicher nicht unbegründete) Vermutung oder haste schon was gelsen??


----------



## Deep Down (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wenn man sich Teil 1 durchliest, ihre politische Couleur und Vita vergegenwärtigt, dazu dann noch berücksichtigt, wer sie denn zur Präsidentin vorschlug und erkor, sind die Steine doch gefallen! Es soll alles so bleiben wie es ist! 

Das Thema kleine Wasserkraft als Aufgabe herauszuheben, ist schon, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, in Anbetracht andere Bedrohungen niedlich!
Ist das an den eigentlichen vorrangigen Aufgaben vorbeigehende Lobbyarbeit für die Energiewirtschaft, um dezentrale Projekte und Unternehmungen in der Ausübung zu stören?

In Teil 2 wird sie sich, für sie selbst aber mangels anglerischem Sachverstand unerkennbar, als Vertretung der Angler aller Voraussicht nach völlig disqualifizieren!

Sinn und Zweck Ihres Handelns ist m.M.n. lediglich im Versuch begründet, der Vita einen äußerlich "grünen Hauch" zu geben! 

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die fragenden Nichtjournalisten im 2. Teil selbst mal ein Korn finden und endlich kritische Fragen und Nachfragen stellen!
Die bunten Werbeblättchen der Industrie liessen bisher so eine kritische Auseinandersetzung vermissen. Und ich befürchte sie werden aus finanziellen Interessen auch weiterhin keinem wehtun wollen!


----------



## Deep Down (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wenn ich mir so das Gehabe weiterer Landesverbände anschaue, hat das Treiben aber eh bald ein Ende! Ich glaube nicht, dass die anderen Verbände das enstehende Vakuum unausgefüllt lassen!


----------



## kati48268 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Deep Down schrieb:


> ...Ist das an den eigentlichen vorrangigen Aufgaben vorbeigehende Lobbyarbeit für die Energiewirtschaft, um dezentrale Projekte und Unternehmungen in der Ausübung zu stören?...


Bei aller berechtigten Kritik an kl. Wasserkraftwerken hab ich genau diesen Tenor, _"lass mal die großen Konzerne damit Kohle verdienen"_, auch so empfunden. 
FDP-Klientel-Bedienung als Umweltpolitik verkleidet.
Von mir & den meisten von euch bezahlt. :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Der neueste nachlesbare Erguss der Präsidentin ist im Verbandsblatt des DAV-LVs von Sachsen-Anhalt zu lesen - es wird wirklich nicht besser (leider nicht online verfügbar) ...

Sie mag die Anrede "Liebe Angelfischerinnen und Angelfischer" für toll halten - das Anglerboard wird auch zukünftig nicht "Angelfischer/innen-Board" heissen - Versprochen..

Dann kommen wieder ihre Lieblingsthemen - Kleine Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

In meinen Augen klare Heuchelei.

Beim DAV selbst ist zu lesen, dass die Bundesregierung in den letzten Jahren nichts getan hat, um die Umsetzung der WRRL zu fördern und deswegen sogar Strafzahlungen drohen - Und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist Mitglied in einer Regierungspartei, die das mit verhindert hat, dass sich hier was bessert.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=408&Itemid=417
Oder hier:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=52&Itemid=66
Daraus geht klar hervor, wie lange die Bundesregierung (Erinnerung: Frau Dr. Mitglied der Regierungspartei FDP) in der Beziehung Kleine Wasserkraft schon nichts  bzw. nur kontraproduktives erreicht oder nichts Zielführendes unternimmt.

Und dass sie mit ihrer Fraktion den Antrag der Linken zum Kormoranmanagement im Bundestag abgelehnt hat, nur um später dann selber einen fast gleichen einzubringen, das zeigt auch nur einmal mehr, dass es ihr da wohl kaum um die Sache gehen kann, sondern nur um politische Ränkespielchen.......

Dass sie dann noch meint (als Biologin!) , dass ein Kormoran als "Kulturfolger" nicht anders zu behandeln wäre als Wildschweine, Reh- oder Rotwild zeigt auch bemerkenswertes Nichtwissen um die Praxis. 

Ein Jäger wird zudem zigmal lieber Rot-, Reh- oder Schwarzwild schiessen und essen/verkaufen als hochbelastete Kormorane...

Und dass sie dann noch meint, Casting wäre der "Wettbewerb der Angler" wirft noch mehr Fragen nach der Tauglichkeit eines Verbandes und ihr als Präsidentin auf, der angeblich für Angler da sein will..

Casting ist der Wettbewerb der Castingsportler - da brauchts weder Prüfung noch Kurs noch muss man Angler (respektive Angelfischerin) sein..

Und die (ehemaligen?) Anglermannschaften im DAV (wo es noch um richtiges Angeln ging) werden spätestens jetzt wissen, woher zukünftig im VDSF/DAFV der Wind weht........... 

Dass ausgerechnet Frau Dr. dann am Schluss dieses Ergusses schreibt, mit "unserer Erfahrung und Expertise" wäre schon viel erreicht worden (Was denn? Was hat sie denn geschafft? Einen zerstrittenen, unterfinanzierten Dachverband? Oder was meint sie da??) und dass man diese Erfolgsgeschichte (?? äääääh, ja, wirklich??..) fortsetzen müsse, lässt mich persönlich dann dann vollends an ihrer Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflektion, Erkenntnis und vor allem an ihrem Verständnis für Belange der Angler komplett zweifeln........

Wer jetzt noch nicht kapiert hat, dass der VDSF/DAFV da den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht hat, der darf ihr gerne weiter zujubeln und gerne den  Finanzbedarf des VDSF/DAFV decken - ich hoffe nur, dass die restlichen  Landesverbandler (nach NDS, Bayern, Rheinischem und VFG)  langsam aufwachen und da schnellsten dieses Präsidium des VDSF/DAFV abwählen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Das passt aber natürlich wie Faust auf Auge zum Interview in RuteundRolle (wird ja demnäxt der zweite Teil kommen)...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt online nachlesen:
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=493&Itemid=501
> 
> Kurz zusammengefasst:
> ...


----------



## Knispel (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nun hackt doch nicht gleich immer auf die arme Frau ein, sie hat doch außer eines Berichtes in einer Angelzeitung noch nichts zustande gebracht. Sie will doch erst einmal sehen was wächst, denn muss sie das Feld pflügen und aussähen - das gießen übernimmt denn ihr Präsidium, die werden es aber bestimmt vergessen bzw. sagen sie : brauch ich heute nicht, morgen soll es regnen und wundern sich denn wenn es doch nicht regnet und die ganze Saat verdörrt ist....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> sie hat doch außer eines Berichtes in einer Angelzeitung noch nichts zustande gebracht


Eben - nur darauf kann man sich beziehen, mehr tun wir ja nicht..

Warte mal, wenn die tatsächlich anfangen sollte richtig zu "arbeiten", was dann alles kommt von uns dazu dann, wenn wir sie dann an ihren (Un?)Taten für (respektive gegen)  Angler messen können.......

Vorbereitet sind wir:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969


----------



## Blauzahn (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warte mal, wenn die tatsächlich anfangen sollte richtig zu "arbeiten", was dann alles kommt von uns dazu dann, wenn wir sie dann an ihren (Un?)Taten für (respektive gegen Angler)messen können.......



Chancenlos verbrannt,
oder doch medienwirksames Kalkül?

Ich kann nur mutmaßen ;+

Früher, ganz Früher
sperrte man eine "Hexe" in einen Käfig und versank sie im Wasser.
Am nächsten Tag zog man den Käfig wieder raus:
Überlebte sie, war der Beweis erbracht, das sie mit dem Teufel im Bunde ist,
starb sie, war der Beweis erbracht keine Hexe zu sein.

Beides fatal für die "Hexe"...

Inquisition nannte man das.

Schönen Abend noch
wünscht
René


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Man kann sich natürlich so jemanden mit der Vorgeschichte (ihren Einsatz für Biogasanlagen zur Mefovernichtung hatte ich übrigens noch vergessen, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261402) wünschen als Präsidentin für die Angelfischer und Kritik daran auch gerne Hexenjagd nennen ...

Peta und Co werden sich jedenfalls über diese Wahl freuen..

Warum Angelfischer das aber gutheissen (und gar noch solche Leute als Präsidium wählen und finanzieren) und was sie damit bezwecken, hat sich mir bis heute nicht erschlossen.

Dass sich Angler das aber fragen, sollte auch keinen wundern........



> Chancenlos verbrannt,


Einfach nur selber schuld!

Hat sie niemand gezwungen als Nichtanglerin den Job zu machen - wenn sie dann in solchen Schreiben ihre anglerische Inkompetenz und Wendefähigkeit auch noch beweist, muss sie sich das auch vorwerfen lassen.

Ist schliesslich ein öffentliches Amt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich so jemanden mit der Vorgeschichte (ihren Einsatz für Biogasanlagen zur Mefovernichtung hatte ich übrigens noch vergessen, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261402) wünschen als Präsidentin für die Angelfischer und Kritik daran auch gerne Hexenjagd nennen ...
> 
> Peta und Co werden sich jedenfalls über diese Wahl freuen..
> 
> ...



Wenn es nur der Fakt wäre, dass die Vorsitzende eines Bundes-Anglerverbandes mit Angeln gar nichts am Hut hat. Die fehlende Glaubwürdigkeit kommt bei H-K ja gleich aus mehreren Richtungen:
- Sie ist Mitglied einer Partei, ja dort sogar Sprecherin, die es wohl mit Umweltschutz nicht unbedingt immer so genau nimmt: http://bundespresseportal.de/hamburg/item/7036-fdp-gegen-umweltschutz-kerstan-%E2%80%9Eumweltfeindlich-und-demokratiegest%C3%B6rt%E2%80%9C.html (Die Elbvertiefung ist für die Fische sicher völlig verträglich. Sonst hätte sie sich als Vorsitzende eines Anglerverbandes sicher dagegen ausgesprochen |kopfkrat) 
- Sie ist Lobbyistin für Gentechnik in der Landwirtschaft
- Sie tritt für den Ausbau naturschutzfeindlicher Technologien ein

Wie blind (oder verzweifelt, ggf. auch in Kombination) muss man sein, diese Frau zum Vorsitzenden eines Anglerverbandes zu machen, der sich dem Naturschutz verbunden sieht? Wen soll sie dort bitte glaubwürdig vertreten? Angler oder Industrie- und Landwirtschaftsinteressen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Sie war nach Ortel, Carstensen etc. (die clever genug waren, dem Desaster nicht zu trauen und absagten) ja auch nur 4. oder 5. Wahl - ich kenne auch welche, die das Verzweiflung nennen - es lässt aber an denen zweifeln, die sie aufs Schild gehoben und dieser ganzen (Kon)Fusion zugestimmt haben.

Nur NDS war immer dagegen, wenngleich jetzt wenigstens andere wie Bayern, Rheinischer, VFG etc. aufzuwachen scheinen.

Aber jeder Delegierte, der da den Finger für dieses Personal und diese Desasterveranstaltung gehoben hat, soll sich schämen und zurücktreten...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Peta und Co werden sich jedenfalls über diese Wahl freuen..


 
Das glaube ich nicht, denn das sind Naturschützer! Ich glaube die mögen keine Menschen, die aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen Entscheidungen treffen, die die Umwelt/ Natur schädigen und wünschen sich in einem Naturschutzverband sicherlich auch reine Naturschützer an oberster Stelle...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Peta sind Tierrechtler und keine Naturschützer - die wollen keine Tiere schützen, sondern alle weghaben, die Tiere nutzen bzw. jede Art der Nutzung von Tieren (auch Verwendung von Honig, Milch, Leder, Haustiere etc.) verbieten und Tieren Rechte wie Menschen zubilligen - fundamentaler Unterschied.

Und die freuen sich über jede(n), der Anglern das Leben schwer macht.

So auch, wie beschrieben, über den VDSF/DAFV und sein neues Präsidium.

Das was Du schreibst trifft eher auf BUND, NABU etc. zu - da hat sich Frau Dr. ja aber schon ohne Angler disqualifiziert (Gentechnik etc.) - die Imker waren deswegen auch schlau genug, sich von ihr zu distanzieren. Nur bei den Angelfischern soll dieser Notnagel plötzlich helfen......


----------



## Sharpo (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Chancenlos verbrannt,
> oder doch medienwirksames Kalkül?
> 
> Ich kann nur mutmaßen ;+
> ...



In einem Stimme ich Dir zu, Thomas seine Ausschweifungen und Interpretationen sind oft grenzwertig. Aber nur grenzwertig.

Jedoch lassen solche Interviews aber solche Interpretationen zu.
Auch sehe ich persönlich in dem Interview keine positive Sache für uns Angler.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass uns nun auf Grund der Aussage von Frau Dr. weitere Sanktionen drohen, aber positives kann ich den Aussagen  leider nicht entnehmen.


OT:
Aber warum bringt eine relativ unbedeutende Anglerzeitschrift solch ein Interview?
Warum nicht die führenden wie Fisch und Fang oder der Blinker?
R&R...ein Verlag der dem VDSf/ DAFV nahe steht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Jedoch lassen solche Interviews aber solche Interpretationen zu.
> Auch sehe ich persönlich in dem Interview keine positive Sache für uns Angler.



So isses..

Man könnte es - wenns anders wäre und man wollte - jederzeit überall klarstellen.



Man hätte auch vor der (Kon)Fusion Angler fragen, mit ihnen diskutieren und sie mitnehmen können..

Man hätte auch VOR der (Kon)Fusion in den fast 5 Jahren Verhandlungen sich auf ein angelpolitisches Grundkonzept einigen, das mit den Anglern disktuieren und dann festschreiben können, um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden und Ängste zu nehmen.

Man hätte VOR der (Kon)Fusion auch die finanzielle Situation sowohl von VDSF wie DAV richtig klären können (nicht mal die LV glauben ja zum Teil dem da Veröffentlichten von den Dachverbänden wirklich) und versuchen VORHER ein tragfähiges Gesamtkonzept auszuarbeiten.

Man hätte auch nach der ersten Abstimmung 2012 (bzw. schon nach der Probeabstimmung im VDSF-Verbandsauschuss) die Warnungen ernst nehmen können und versuchen die Sache in Ruhe und richtig anzugehen statt blind eifernd durchzuziehen und nach erfolgter demokratischer Ablehung dann gleich nochmal die Abstimmung anzusetzen, bis das Ergebnis denen da oben endlich passte ...

DANN hätte man nicht wie jetzt lauter Lame Ducks in einem ohne Finanzierung und ohne Inhalte zusammengeschusterten VDSF/DAFV, der nicht nur die organisierte Anglerschaft spaltet statt zusammenführt.

Sondern dem Ansehen der Angler wie des Angelns in Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik eher schadet denn nützt. 
Alleine schon dass fast 300.000 Zahler sich den Austritt aus dem VDSF/DAFV konkret überlegen oder den Schritt schon vollzogen haben, sollte da auch dem blindesten  und eiferndsten (Kon)Fusionär zeigen, dass dieser Weg mit Sicherheit der Falsche war........

Und jeder, der daran beteiligt war, das (entweder wider besseren Wissens oder weil man sich als Delegierter nicht gekümmert und wie üblich abgenickt hat) nicht zu verhindern und so durchzusetzen und das mit einer so umstrittenen Gallionsfigur wie Frau Dr. "garniert" und wer dafür die Hand gehoben hat, der hat bewiesen, dass er es nicht kann und (ehrenhafterweise) zurücktreten sollte oder alternativ eben abgewählt gehört..

Da die organisierten Angelfischer sich aber nicht wehren (bzw. nur in Teilen wie NDS etc.), muss man davon ausgehen, dass sie eben genauso eine Desastertruppe wollen und die damit auch verdient haben........


----------



## Sharpo (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Frau Dr. wird/ ist der dumme Esel, der den Karren ziehen darf/ soll und lenken werden andere.

Sie wird in Zukunft nichts zu sagen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die Frage ist doch nicht - um in Deinem Bild zu bleiben - wer Esel und wer Eseltreiber ist..

Sondern warum die Landesverbände ein Eselgespann für Feldwege vom Geld ihrer Angler finanzieren, wenn andere (BUND,NABU etc.) schon Ferrari auf der kommunikativen, gesellschaftlichen und politischen Autobahn fahren? 
(einen Ferrari kriegt man natürlich auch nur bezahlt, wenn man auch erklären kann, wofür man ihn braucht...)

Und dass dieses Eselsgespann, dieser "einheitliche" VDSF/DAFV, so nicht funktionieren kann und die Angler und ihre LV spaltet, sollte auch der letzte Funktionär und Delegierte inzwischen doch begriffen haben.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Begreifen? Warum?
Funktioniert doch so ganz gut.

Siehst Du irgendwo einen Aufstand der Angler?
Ich nicht.

2, 3 -4 Verbände wollen oder haben gekündigt.
Sind diese besser als der VSDF oder DAFV? Nö, evtl. einer...dann war es das.
Bayern, RhFV etc. haben doch den Mist im VDSF u. DAV in den ganzen Jahren mitpraktiziert.


Alle die jetzt gehen oder gehen wollen, haben uns diese Dame vor die Nase gesetzt.
Sorry, werde wieder OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Begreifen? Warum?
> Funktioniert doch so ganz gut.
> 
> Siehst Du irgendwo einen Aufstand der Angler?
> ...



Defätist ;.-))) - wobei ich Dir zu großen Teilen beipflichte.

Ich weiss aber aus sehr vielen Gesprächen und Kontakten in vielen LV und BV, dass sich durchaus was zu ändern beginnt - leider eben nicht in der ewiggestrigen "weiter so wie immer"-(Kon)Fusionstruppe..

Aber selbst bei ehemals hartgesottenen VDSFlern (sogar LV-Präsis) setzt sich die Erkenntnis durch, dass man ohne zahlende Angler in den Vereinen auch keinen Verband machen kann (weder im Land, geschweige denn im Bund).

Und daher Dienstleister statt Herrscher sein muss zukünftig.

Und sich mehr an den Wünschen der Angler orientieren (das stammt nicht aus NDS, wie jetzt mancher vermuten könnte, aber von einem altgedienten LV-Vorsitzenden, der trotzdem in der Lage war, die Zeichen der Zeit zu erkennen)...

Daher wird das zwar noch dauern, bis die sich mehrheitlich durchsetzen können..

Dass aber die Ewiggestrigen "nur immer weiter so"-Funktionäre im (kon)fusionierten VDSF/DAFV nicht mehr wie früher (ob VDSF oder DAV) nur auf ihre Abnicker zählen können, ist schon Fortschritt...

Warten wir doch ab, bis Frau Dr. und ihre spaltende Desastertruppe dann mal den Haushaltsentwurf für 2014 vorlegt, ob überhaupt und wenn, dann  wie das VDSF-Präsidium für 2012 und 2013 entlastet werden wird, wie dann wie von Frau Dr. versprochen die Inhalte aussehen sollen, die sie ab Juni anfangen will zu erarbeiten (nachdem von ihr für Mai angekündigten "Kassensturz").

Und bis dahin werden wir weiter gerne über das diskutieren, was wie hier vorliegt an öffentlichen Äußerungen von Frau Dr. oder anderen (Kon)Fusionären..

Ausgiebigst...........


----------



## Siever (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die ganze Entwicklung macht mir Sorgen, aber was genau auf uns zukommt, gleicht einem Blick in eine Kristallkugel...

Kann mich bitte nur einmal jemand aufklären, wie es mit den ausgetretenen Verbänden weitergeht? Welche Vor- und Nachteile resultieren aus einem Austritt??


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



			
				Siever schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich bitte nur einmal jemand aufklären, wie es mit den ausgetretenen Verbänden weitergeht? Welche Vor- und Nachteile resultieren aus einem Austritt??



Vorteile Landesverbände: Kohle gespart.

Nachteile Landesverbände: Keine..

Du kannst ja mal eruieren, was beide Bundesverbände zusammen in den letzten 5 Jahren, wo sie ca. 10 Millionen Euros von den Anglern verprasst haben, konkret FÜR Angler (oder LV) gemacht haben..

Da kam nur ein bisschen was vom DAV, der ja nun erlischt.

Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema, dazu haben wir andere Threads.

Hier gehts um das Interview und die weiteren Veröffentlichungen von Frau Dr.:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann man jetzt online nachlesen:
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Frau Dr. ist über den VDSF und DAV und deren Oberindianer  nur gewählt worden, da diese sich bei der bevorstehenden Beendigung ihrer Ämter noch schnell was Erfolgreiches in Selbstbeweihräucherung in die Vita schreiben wollten (Die Vereinigung der Verbände), anstatt den Bankrott, der von ihnen zuvor geleiteten Institutionen, erklären zu müssen.
Wären diese Herren jünger gewesen, hätte es keine Vereinigung gegeben!
So steht man nun am Rande des Überwechselns in den Stand des Vorsitzenden a.D. für die Nachwelt mit sauberer Weste als Vereiniger da und ist fein raus aus der Nummer!
Vor lauter Politgier hat aber Frau Fr. Dr. nicht erkannt, dass sie der eigentliche und unbedarfte Bauernbüttel dieser Herren ist und die Karre nun in der Schei..e versenken darf!
Was ihr verbleibt ist das einmal ausgeübte Amt im Lebenslauf! Insoweit schlägt selbst sie bei dieser Versenkung noch Kapital daraus! Wieviel der Wert ist, wird sich zeigen unter welchem Getöse diese erfolgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Sicher eine Analyse, die man so in Betracht ziehen kann...

Und dass alles nur angefangen hat, weil VDSF-LV ihren Präsi elegant  über die Fusion loswerden wollten und das grandios in den Sand gesetzt haben, ist auch etwas, was man immer wieder hört...

Wie so oft der Unterschied zwischen gut gemeint und gut gemacht...

Mißtrauensantrag und weg, hätte wohl besser und einfacher funktioniert.

Und dann hätten die Vernünftigen in beiden Dachverbänden auch ne richtige Fusion für Angler hinkriegen können..

Und das nicht so in den Sand setzen wie jetzt die Altdachverbände, die Initiative und  die abnickenden Delegierten und das dies alles ohne Gegenwehr erduldende und bezahlende organisierte Angelfischervolk..

Avanti Dilettanti, ihr werdets schon (zu Grunde?) richten.............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das was Du schreibst trifft eher auf BUND, NABU etc. zu


 
Und die habe ich unter PETA *& Co*  bei Deiner Aussage gesehen...Darauf bezog sich meine Aussage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Seriöse Naturschutzverbände darf man nicht mit dem VDSF/DAFV oder Peta in einen Topf werfen.

Nein, ich meinte damit schon explizit Tierschützer und -rechtler..


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich so jemanden mit der Vorgeschichte (ihren Einsatz für Biogasanlagen zur Mefovernichtung hatte ich übrigens noch vergessen, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261402) *wünschen* als Präsidentin für die Angelfischer und Kritik daran auch gerne Hexenjagd nennen ...



Nur gut, dass du mir sagst/schreibst was ich mir wünsch(t)e
Hatte das wohl vergessen... 
naja, ich gehe auch schon auf die Fuffzich zu |bla:

Das was du aber Kritik nennst und welche hier in letzter Zeit vermehrt zu dieser Thematik als solche bezeichnet wird, ist nichts anders als eine Vorverurteilung.

Da könnt ihr nun draufhauen wie ihr wollt....
das ist meine Ansicht bzw. Einschätzung.

Zuletzt noch eine Frage zu den Alternativen.
Wo sind die?
Ich sehe keine...
Austritt aus dem BV ist keine Alternative, zumal hierbei nur NDS seine Linie von Anfang an klar durchgezogen hat.
Die "Nachzügler" sind einfach nur Heuchler, werden aber hier wiederum auch als die Helden und "Seher" gefeiert.
Sorry.. das ist mehr als dünne

Die Arbeit an der Basis unterdessen geht weiter und viele bekloppten und dummen Abnicker hetzen ihre Freizeit dran und tun was, damit es weitergeht wie gewohnt...

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Es ist keine *Vor*verurteilung . 
Ich* urteile* persönlich für mich an Hand ihrer bereits getätigten Aussagen und Taten.
Politischer wie angelpolitischer.



> damit es weitergeht wie gewohnt...


Das ist ja genau das Problem in Deutschland insgesamt für die Angler.

Das ist das was der VDSF angerichtet hat und sich der DAV hat überstülpen lassen.
Warum auch immer......

Da hat kein Angler was davon...

Wie aufs Wertungsangeln losgegangen wurde Ende April auf der Tagung der Fischereireferenten hast Du sicher schon mitgekriegt..

Wenn wir Drosse bundesweit haben, wurde sicher das gewünschte Ziel dann erreicht.



> Austritt aus dem BV ist keine Alternative,


*Es ist die einzige.*

Was hat ein LV von so einer Desastertruppe?

Ohne Inhalte, ohne Finanzierung?

Warum die Trümmertruppe bezahlen?

Was hat ein Angler davon??

Konkret?

Ein BV, der mit dieser Gallionsfigur antritt, und einem Präsidium, in dem ich nur Dr. Meinelt ernst nehmen kann.

Hier gehts aber ja um das Interview und die weiteren Veröffentlichungen von Frau Dr.:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann man jetzt online nachlesen:
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ... ist nichts anders als eine Vorverurteilung.
> An eine Person in einem Amt, welches auch noch der Vertretung der eigenen Interessen dienen soll (und vom eigenen Geld gefüttert wird), darf man Erwartungen haben. Positive wie Negative.
> Und das, was man bisher bewerten kann, war  ...nun nicht so der Burner _(hab grad eine diplomatische Ader)._
> In diesen Tagen müsste ja Interview Teil 2 kommen, mal schauen.
> ...


_"Wie gewohnt?"_
Oh, bitte nicht! #d
Aber dafür ist HK vermutlich eine fantastische Wahl.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"Wie gewohnt?"_
> Oh, bitte nicht! #d



Diese Formulierung bezog sich auf (unsere) regionale Ebene
und besteht u.a. aus E-Befischungen an Wochenende und Urlaub, bei Baustellen oder Laichfischfang der Äschen.
Die däpperten Delegierten stimmen ja nicht nur ab, sondern sie machen auch andere Dinge ;-)

Und deshalb muss es "unten" weitergehn wie bisher, denn davon lebt alles.
Aber nicht für Gelb oder nen BV, sondern für uns, unsere Ziele.

PS: 
Meine Frage nach den Alternativen bezog sich auf das Dach, nicht auf den Schornstein (H.K.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Diese Formulierung bezog sich auf (unsere) regionale Ebene


Hier gehts aber um den BV und dessen in meinen Augen absolut untragbare und letztlich für Angler und das Angeln schädliche Präsidentin..

Davon ab:
"unten" war nie das Problem - das Problem fängt bei denen an, die von "unten" entsandt werden.........

Und je weiter es nach oben geht, desto elender wirds dann.

Also raus aus dem BV, um denen die Grundlage zu entziehen und die Chance auf eine vernünftige Lobby für Angler erst zu eröffnen....

Und macht das ein LV nicht (raus aus dem BV), dann eben raus als Verein aus dem LV...

Man kriegt die nicht über Vernunft (in Jahrzehnten bewiesen), nur wenn man die Kohle entzieht ....


----------



## kati48268 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Meine Frage nach den Alternativen bezog sich auf das Dach, nicht auf den Schornstein (H.K.)


Abreissen, entsorgen, komplett neu bauen, vor allem diesmal passend zum Fundament und Mauern!
Und als Schornstein keine Pfeif... _*upps* _|rolleyes

René, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es auf der regionalen Ebene viele gute, engagierte Leute gibt, keine Frage!!!

Da sind meine Fragen dann aber:
- wie sehr muss (auch & besonders) denen ein _solcher_ Wasserkopf auf die Nüsse gehen?
- warum wurde dieser vollkommen untaugliche Wasserkopf anstatt abgehackt _(das Scharfrichterbild ist noch da)_ über so viele Jahre, bzw. sogar Jahrzehnte nicht nur getragen, sondern immer und immer wieder sogar bestätigt?
_Das_ verstehe ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Abreissen, entsorgen, komplett neu bauen, vor allem diesmal passend zum Fundament und Mauern!
> Und als Schornstein keine Pfeif... _*upps* _|rolleyes
> 
> René, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es auf der regionalen Ebene viele gute, engagierte Leute gibt, keine Frage!!!
> ...



Warum das bei euch so war, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Hier war es bis zum Tode von Mikulin ein Verband, der was für Angler gemacht hat und auch über Jahre seinen Prinzipien treu geblieben ist (sonst hätte es den nicht so lang gegeben).
Dann kam leider der frühe Tod von Mikulin und das Versäumnis einen Nachfolger herangezogen zu haben.
Gepaart mit Befindlichkeiten und Selbstgefälligkeiten, kam es im DAV iwie es gekommen ist...
Schwacher BV - LV die Schnautze voll - ja zur Fusion.
Ich kann nix dafür, wehre mich aber dagegen
nun alles in Grund und Boden zu diskutieren, was mit dem neuen BV in Verbindung steht.
Das Thema Kormoran und Wasserkraft ist bei uns an der Basis sehr wohl ein Thema und täglich präsent.
Zu letzterem...
zur Zeit ensteht wieder ein Neues, der Käufer des Altrechtes ist ein einflussreicher Unternehmer aus Hessen und Abgeordneter im Hessischen Landtag...
der mal so eben in einem Äschenschonbezirk einen neuen Fischschredder errichtet.
Cool... ne?

Aber das will niemand lesen.
Lesen will man das man nun endlich das Angeln ohne Fischereischein in ganz Deutschland zulässt, oder aber den Kollegen ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft das Angeln in allen Gewässern ermöglicht.
Ist ja auch klar...
ich will nix tun, aber überall angeln.

Nee, mit mir nicht...

Und nochmal zum Verständnis,
ich habe mit dem BV nix am Hut und habe mich mit meinen Möglichkeiten dagegen gewehrt...
was aber hier nun entsteht und diskutiert wird, ist Unfug.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Hier war es bis zum Tode von Mikulin ein Verband, der was für Angler gemacht hat und auch über Jahre seinen Prinzipien treu geblieben ist (sonst hätte es den nicht so lang gegeben).


Die Guten gehn zu früh - die anderen bleiben viel zu lange.. (leider, und nicht nur bei Anglern)........


Hier gehts aber um den BV und dessen in meinen Augen absolut untragbare und letztlich für Angler und das Angeln insgesamt in ganz Deutschland schädliche Präsidentin..

Davon seid ihr auch am Ende des Tages vor Ort betroffen.........

Dünnschiss tropft nämlich von oben nach unten (angelpolitisch gesehen, nicht persönlich)..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Warum das bei euch so war, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Hier war es bis zum Tode von Mikulin ein Verband, der was für Angler gemacht hat und auch über Jahre seinen Prinzipien treu geblieben ist (sonst hätte es den nicht so lang gegeben).
> Dann kam leider der frühe Tod von Mikulin und das Versäumnis einen Nachfolger herangezogen zu haben.
> ...



Nenn es Unfug, wenn Du willst. Wir haben Jahrelang über Unfug berichtet, über Unfug diskutiert, Unfug angeprangert. Wir hatten bislang in allen Dingen absolut Recht. Was aber auch keine Kunst war, denn die Entwicklung war vorhersehbar.

Unfug sind Delegierte, die diese Entwicklung zugelassen haben. Unfug ist eine, hinsichtlich des Naturschutzes als Persona non grata einzustufende, Politikerin an die Spitze eines Anglerverbandes zu wählen. Unfug ist, Mißstände nicht laut und offen anzuprangern. 

Unfug ist, ein Versagen auf Delegiertenebene damit kaschieren zu wollen, dass man ansonsten furchtbar aktiv im Vereinsleben ist.

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Sorry, wenn ich so diverse Kommentare oder auch Fragen von Blauzahn lese, wird mir übel.

Ich habe jetzt aber auch keine Zeit und Lust näher darauf einzugehen.

Daher kurz:

Frau Dr. H.-K. bewarb sich für ein Amt, wusste um die Probleme der Fusion und dann keine "Kampfrede" an die Angler, an die Basis? Keine Nennung von Zielen etc.?

Statt dessen Mauscheleien etc.  im Kreis der Delegierten!

Und nun dies, das Interview bei R&R.
Um was ging es? Um Angler und deren Interessen? Um Ziele?

Blauzahn, ich weiss derzeit nicht wofür Du stehst.
Bist Du VDSF? Nein? Kommt mir aber so vor.

Alternativen? Tja, Alternativen werden weggemobbt, beschimpft, beleidigt.
Es wurde doch nur im kleinen Kreis gemauschelt. Evtl. gab es ja Alternativen, nur wurden diese nicht öffentlich Kommuniziert. Wie sovieles!

Evtl. gab es auch keine Alternative weil man nicht wusste wohin es gehen soll?  Ziele??

Alternativen? Gab es doch. a) VDSF b) DAV



Die richtige Alternative wäre es gewesen die Basis endlich anzusprechen und mitzunehmen.

Thomas hat da letzten etwas zu gesagt...Dienstleister!


Das wollen wir nicht lesen? Wie kommst Du darauf?
Genau solche Dinge müssen bei den Anglern bekannt gemacht werden und zwar Überregional.
Hier muss nicht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kochen.
Hier muss nicht nach dem Motto gehandelt werden: Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Abreissen, entsorgen, komplett neu bauen, vor allem diesmal passend zum Fundament und Mauern!
> Und als Schornstein keine Pfeif... _*upps* _|rolleyes
> 
> René, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es auf der regionalen Ebene viele gute, engagierte Leute gibt, keine Frage!!!
> ...




Auf regionaler Ebene gibt es aber mehr Angler die mit Verbandsarbeit und auch Vereinsarbeit nichts zu tun haben wollen.
Auch viele Vereinsvorstände denen die Arbeit des LV am Allerwertesten vorbei geht und  die Hände in den Schoss legen.
Und dann gibt es viele, die meinen wenn man ein Angelverbot oder Einschränkungen in Form von "Kompromissen" erreicht/ durchsetzt, das man etwas gutes für die Angler bewirkt.

Hätten sich mehr Angler in der Vergangenheit für Anglerinteressen eingesetzt, hätten wir Angler nicht solch eine schlechte Lobby.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Warum das bei euch so war, kann ich nicht beurteilen...
> Und ich kann die Situation damals im DAV nicht beurteilen.
> 
> Für mich selbst kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nach 30Jahren VDSF-Mitgliedschaft (und seit einigen Jahren auch Engagement im Verein) seitens des BV-VDSF nur Murks erlebt habe. Von daher kann ich gefühlsmässig vom neuen BV kaum etwas anderes erwarten, bin aber bereit mich überraschen zu lassen.
> ...


...oui, das ist leider sehr verbreitet, konnten die Bereitschaft der Basis den Arxch hochzukriegen beim Thema 'Nachtangelverbot BW' soeben bewundern.
Vielleicht haben Angler genau die Interessensvertretung, die sie verdienen.


Die neue R&R müsste jeden Tag im Briefkasten sein, ich bin gespannt, welchen Erkenntnisgewinn wir über die Präsidentin bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Wenn ich Positives und Negatives in eine Waagschale schmeiße und dazu betrachte, was an Kohle vom Verein zum LV (+ damit zum BV) geht, ist mein Urteil: raus da, einfach viel zu teuer. Betreibe dieses Vorhaben aktiv.


Das werden immer mehr, die da so denken und handeln wie Du.

Und angesichts dessen wie desaströs gerade der BV, seine Präsidentin und sein Präsidium aktuell agiert, wird das sicherlich eher nicht dazu führen, mehr Angler von dieser Organisation überzeugen zu können..

Die Abstimmung mit den Füßen läuft ja trotz insgesamt steigender Anglerzahl schon länger.......


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das werden immer mehr, die da so denken und handeln wie Du.
> ...


Ja, das verspüre ich auch.

Trotzdem wird es kein leichter Gang eine Mehrheit der Vereinsmitglieder zu überzeugen.

Angelpolitische Hintergründe, Zukunftsdenken,... alles nur Zusatzargumente. 
Entscheident ist die Doppel-Mark; wieviel wird bezahlt, welche Leistung bekommt man, welche Alternativen gibt es, was kann man mit den frei werdenden €uronen im Budget sonst alles machen. Das zieht.
Und der LV wird eine faire Chance zur Gegenrede bekommen, das ist sogar mein eigener Wunsch.

Dem BV könnte ich in dieser Form diese Chance nicht zubilligen, dafür sind die Narben der letzten Jahrzehnte zu dick. Zumindest nicht ohne Kniefall vor der Basis.

Und die Präsidentin?
Schlechter Start, ok. Ganz schlechter Start sogar.
Könnte sie -_wenn sie denn überhaupt wollte_- die Strukturen aufbrechen und erneuern, die Basis erreichen, eine echte Interessensvertretung für Angler schaffen,...
Ich hab starke Zweifel.
Daran, dass es überhaupt machbar wäre.
Daran, dass irgendein Interesse ihrerseits daran besteht.

Warten wir Part II des Interviews ab. Sollte es etwas Positives geben, gestehe ich ihr das auch zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Sollte es etwas Positives geben, gestehe ich ihr das auch zu


Auch ich hätte nichts gegen eine positive Überraschung - Allein mit fehlt der Glaube (nach Jahrzehnten der Beweise des Gegenteiles)........


----------



## Sharpo (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die Dame ist von dieser Struktur ins Amt gehoben worden und hat doch nun mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie ein Teil derer ist.
Sie hätte doch sofort in der "Bewerbungsphase" klare Ziele etc. definieren können.

Null Kommunikation mit dem Anglerboard obwohl da Sekreteriat eine Zusage gab..etc.

Die Dame ist in Richtung Anglerbasis kein deut besser als Mohnert & Co..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Vielleicht fiel ja irgendwann, irgendwo in letzter Zeit über Berlin oder in SH Hirn vom Himmel?????

Auch späte Einsicht wäre eine, die man nutzen könnte - wie gesagt, mir fehlt der Glaube, aber wir werden ja sehen.

Ich bin da entspannt und offen für das, was uns die (Kon)Fusionäre da als Weisheit verkaufen wollen werden..


----------



## Knispel (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie aufs Wertungsangeln losgegangen wurde Ende April auf der Tagung der Fischereireferenten hast Du sicher schon mitgekriegt..


 
Was war da, kann man irgent wo etwas darüber lesen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Natürlich nicht.

Du kennst doch die "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit - frag den Referenten Deines Verbandes.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht fiel ja irgendwann, irgendwo in letzter Zeit über Berlin oder in SH Hirn vom Himmel?????


 
In S-H, sogar eine ordentliche Portion! Das war am 15.02.2013, da waren viele von denen in Berlin....

Mal ehrlich, da wird nix gescheites mehr kommen! Die ganze Fusionskiste, die jetzige Uneinigkeit, das Interview etc. Nein, die können es einfach nicht! Jetzt sind ja seit dem 15.02 fast 100 Tage vergangen. Fazit= es ist in meinen Augen noch schlechter als befürchtet und von Thomas etc. hier vorausgesagt! Warum? Alleine das Interview, mein persönlicher Kontakt zu Frau Dr., etc.- einfach nur schlimm wie ich finde!


----------



## ha.jo (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Sharpo
> Sorry, wenn ich so diverse Kommentare oder auch Fragen von Blauzahn lese, wird mir übel.


  Liegt mit Sicherheit daran, dass Du es weder verstanden noch begriffen hast!
  Besonders, was Rene sagt, mit fundierten Hintergrund und Basiswissen.
  Wenn Du davon nur den Hauch einer Ahnung hättest oder ansatzweise deine Nase dort hinhalten könntest, wo Blauzahn schon Marken für und im Interesse der Angler hinterlassen hat, müsste deine eigene Aussage/Beurteilung Übelkeit bei Dir hervorrufen!
  Angler mit deiner Weitsicht und Urteilskraft sollen hoffentlich nicht die kreativen neuen Köpfe werden.|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Besonders, was Rene sagt, mit fundierten Hintergrund und Basiswissen.
> Wenn Du davon nur den Hauch einer Ahnung hättest oder ansatzweise deine Nase dort hinhalten könntest, wo Blauzahn schon Marken für und im Interesse der Angler hinterlassen hat, müsste deine eigene Aussage/Beurteilung Übelkeit bei Dir hervorrufen!
> Angler mit deiner Weitsicht und Urteilskraft sollen hoffentlich nicht die kreativen neuen Köpfe werden.|rolleyes



Mit dem Unverständnis für Renes Äußerungen steht Sharpo ja nun nicht alleine. 

Gerade weil Rene sich engagiert und eingesetzt hat, damit aber im wesentlichen gescheitert ist, sind seine Kommentare nicht nachzuvollziehen. 

Dieses Scheitern ist nun keine Schuldzuweisung. Im Gegenteil, ich habe hohe Achtung vor Renes Engagement. Aber das musste so kommen, weil sich die breite Masse der Angler nicht für die Angelpolitik interessiert und weil die bestehenden Seilschaften nicht nur nicht zerschnitten werden konnten, sondern sich jetzt mit Frau Happach Kasan neu zu formieren versuchen. 

Und nach wie vor erkenne ich keinen Funken der Hoffnung, dass es mit den bestehenden Funktionären, ausgenommen Niedersachsen, jemals besser werden kann. Auch nicht mit den Kündigungsnachzüglern, die sich aus ganz anderen Gründen und ziemlich hinterfotzig aus dem Verband zurückziehen, den sie bisher, einschließlich der Abstimmung unterstützt haben. 

Wie bitte will man mit solchen Typen einen Neuanfang generieren, und wieso verteidigt Rene diejenigen, gegen die er bisher gekämpft und leider verloren hat ?

Das hat er bis heute nicht erklären können.


----------



## mathei (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

zwischenfrage. heute kam die neu zeitschrift vom lav- mv. neben dem üblichen bla bla über den stolz des neuen verbandes ( zitate spar ich mir )stand, das der lav- mv seine kündigung zurück nimmt, wenn der neue dachverband rechtskräftig ist.wann ist er es ?????


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Sobald Eintragung durch ist - ist es meines Wissens schon, habe aber die Bestätigung nicht.

Und, hat euch euer Verband auch umfassend informiert, dass fast schon 300.000 Zahler auf dem Absprung sind und das für die Verbleibenden dann noch teurer wird?

Oder führt er die Desinformationspolitik der Altbundesverbände, der LV der Initiative und des neuen Verbandes VDSF/DAFV mit Frau Dr. auch mit weiter??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, hat euch euer Verband auch umfassend informiert, dass fast schon 300.000 Zahler auf dem Absprung sind und das für die Verbleibenden dann noch teurer wird?


 
Müssen die doch gar nicht. Die VDSF- Hardliner und DAV- Nachtrotter nicken doch eh alles ab! Obwohl das Ergebnis ja vermutlich auch nur passen wird, wenn sich die Abtrünnigen bei der Entscheidung enthalten werden. Sind die dagegen, dann... Oh oh, dann könnte es finanziell ganz schön eng werden |kopfkrat


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie bitte will man mit solchen Typen einen Neuanfang generieren, und wieso verteidigt Rene diejenigen, gegen die er bisher gekämpft und leider verloren hat ?
> 
> Das hat er bis heute nicht erklären können.



Gekämpft habe ich gegen Strukturen, nicht gegen Personen und das tue ich heute noch.
Zum Ziel bei diesem Kampf kommt man dabei aber nicht (das hat mich/uns die Vergangenheit gelehrt) mit totaler Verweigerung, sondern nur dem Willen und der Bereitschaft an diesen Strukturveränderungen von innen mitzuwirken...

Wenn hierbei nun der Eindruck entsteht, dass ich irgend jemand verteidige und gar jemandem beim Lesen übel wird, nehme ich das recht entspannt hin, denn hier im AB verändert man oben angesprochene Strukturen nicht...

Hier gibt es mir - das betone ich immer wieder - zu viele Maulhelden, welche über alles und jeden bescheid wissen aber nicht bereit sind ihr hier kundgetanes Engagement an richtiger Stelle einzusetzen.

Morgengruß
René


----------



## Tino34 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

|good:

So sieht`s aus. Fängt ja schon in den Kreisverbänden an!

Ein stetiges Gebrubbel und Gebrabbel, aber Sachlichkeit und Konstruktives kommt da kaum zusammen.

So kann man nichts ändern oder gar richtig mitwirken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hier gehts aber immer noch nicht darum, was von wem an der Basis gemacht wird oder nicht..

*Hier gehts aber nach wie vor darum, dass dieser neue Dachverband, mit dem von den Delegierten der Basis gewählten Personal - speziell der Präsidentin* (in ihren Interviews und Äußerungen nachlesbar)*- nicht tragbar ist für Angler, diesen und dem Angeln allgemein in Deutschland sogar schadet.*

Und daher alles getan werden muss, diesen Dachverband zu kippen.

Gott sei Dank gibts ja auch nach NDS jetzt weitere Landesverbände, die das einsehen und entsprechend handeln..

Und natürlich muss man auch Personen bekämfen, die für Strukturen stehen.

Und ohne die "Maulhelden" hier hätten die meisten in den Strukturen dank derer "herausragender Infopolitik" noch nicht mal mitgekriegt, wie sie von ihren Oberen verarscht werden.

*Daher ist hier genau die richtige Stelle, alles öffentlich zu machen, was die Angelfeinde im VDSF/DAFV versuchen zu verschweigen und zu vertuschen *- in ihren Strukturen, LV bis in die Vereine, haben sie es ja bisher geschafft, alles unterm Tisch zu halten, da dort ja alle stillhalten und nix öffentlich machen... 

Wie gesagt (angelpolitisch, nicht auf Personen bezogen):
Dünnschiss tropft halt von oben nach unten..

Und wer weiterhin einen solchen Bundesverband mit diesem Personal unterstützt, der aus Strukturen kommt, die jahrzehntelang bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können .... 

....und wer nicht begreifen kann, dass dieser Bundesverband, seine Präsidentin und das Präsidium die organsierte Anglerschaft spaltet statt eint .... 

.....dass weder finanzielle noch inhaltliche Ansätze oder gar Solidität da ist....

...der darf doch weiterhin gerne diese das Angeln zerstörende Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV im Bund unterstützen und finanzieren.


*Wer aber wirklich was FÜR Angler in ganz Deutschland tun will, muss aus diesem Bundesverband raus wie NDS, Bayern, Rheinischer, VFG bzw. dafür sorgen, dass auch sein LV diesen Schritt geht..*


Und wessen LV das nicht will, der sollte schauen mit seinem Verein aus diesem LV rauszukommen oder die Führung wegen Vereinsschädlichem Verhalten abwählen zu lassen oder in einen LV wechseln, der sich nicht vom VDSF/DAFV verarschen lässt und das auch noch bezahlt...

Ein "weiter so" wird von denen da oben nie als Ansporn auch nur zur geringsten Änderung genommen.

*Wer das "weiter so" da oben im VDSF/DAFV aber duldet in den unteren Strukturen oder gar noch durch Finanzierung und Duldung stärkt, führt seine gute Arbeit an der Basis ad absurdum.*

Aber die Abstimmung mit den Füßen läuft ja eh bundesweit weiter.

Und da immer mehr LV merken, dass diese Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV spaltet statt eint und weder finanziell noch inhaltlich auch nur ansatzweise was bringt, wird es da mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht bei den jetzt knapp 300.000 Zahlern bleiben, die dem VDSF/DAFV zukünftig fehlen werden..

Mohnert konnte ja vor Jahren nicht mal ne Beitragserhöhung um 15 Cent durchsetzen..

Warum man eine Desastertruppe die bewiesen hat, es nicht zu können, die spaltet statt eint, mit einer noch viel größeren Erhöhung aus der Bredouille holen soll, werden sich die Vernüftigeren in vielen weiteren LV sicher überlegen...........

*Und nochmal die Frage, die noch niemand außer mit der 1-Stimme-Floskel beantwortet hat, die nach den Kündigungen eh schon lange hinfällig ist:*

Was hat man von einem Spalterverband im Bund wie dem VDSF/DAFV als Angler (oder auch als LV oder Verein)?

Warum soll man den bezahlen?

Was soll der konkret bringen??

Die haben doch nach mehr als 3 Jahren Verhandlungen nix hingekriegt, als einen Verschmelzungsvertrag, den sie wohl gleich wieder kippen werden müssen, da sie kaum 8 Jahre lang doppelte Strukturen zahlen werden können - keine Inhalte, keine Finanzierung, keine Ziele, keine Einheit....

Avanti Dilettanti!!





PS:
Um die 10 Millionen Euro der Angler haben die BV VDSF und DAV in den letzten 5 Jahren verbraten - kam dabei irgendwas raus, was einem Angler tatsächlich was gebracht hätte???


----------



## Sharpo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Liegt mit Sicherheit daran, dass Du es weder verstanden noch begriffen hast!
> Besonders, was Rene sagt, mit fundierten Hintergrund und Basiswissen.
> Wenn Du davon nur den Hauch einer Ahnung hättest oder ansatzweise deine Nase dort hinhalten könntest, wo Blauzahn schon Marken für und im Interesse der Angler hinterlassen hat, müsste deine eigene Aussage/Beurteilung Übelkeit bei Dir hervorrufen!
> Angler mit deiner Weitsicht und Urteilskraft sollen hoffentlich nicht die kreativen neuen Köpfe werden.|rolleyes



Ich überlege gerade ob ich Dich auslachen oder ernstnehmen soll?


----------



## Sharpo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Gekämpft habe ich gegen Strukturen, nicht gegen Personen und das tue ich heute noch.
> Zum Ziel bei diesem Kampf kommt man dabei aber nicht (das hat mich/uns die Vergangenheit gelehrt) mit totaler Verweigerung, sondern nur dem Willen und der Bereitschaft an diesen Strukturveränderungen von innen mitzuwirken...
> 
> Wenn hierbei nun der Eindruck entsteht, dass ich irgend jemand verteidige und gar jemandem beim Lesen übel wird, nehme ich das recht entspannt hin, denn hier im AB verändert man oben angesprochene Strukturen nicht...
> ...



Maulhelden?
Und was bist Du?

Kennst du eigentlich die ganzen Maulhelden hier in diesem oder anderen Beitrag?
Nein? Dann wäre es besser nicht solch grossen Töne zu spucken.

Ich frage mich gerade wer hier eigentlich der grössere Maulheld ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Jungs - nicht persönlich werden...
Ab jetzt ist gut, jeder durfte mal..

Danke.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Als Threaderöffner möchte ich auch noch was dazu sagen.
Wir Verbandskritiker (sind ja wohl die Mehrheit hier) bemängeln doch gerade, dass sich aus den inneren Strukturen heraus nichts verändert.

Jemanden wie Blauzahn, der genau das versucht, auch noch persönlich anzugehen ist mehr als anmaßend. 
Das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein, ihm ist Respekt entgegenzubringen, auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist.
Und in der Sache (hier: Präsidentin, Interview,...) wo man konträrer Meinung ist & beiderseits auch ruhig sein kann, bitte ich darum, sachlich zu diskutieren.

Wann kommt denn endlich das neue Heft mit Teil II?
Angekündigt wurden ja auch C&R-Themen, ich bin ja soo gespannt.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> Das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein, ihm ist Respekt entgegenzubringen, auch wenn man anderer Meinung ist....



Das muß nicht sein...
Mit Respekt kann ich absolut nichts anfangen, denn der ändert nüscht.

Ich fände es besser, wenn es noch mehr solche Deppen gäbe wie mich.
Jeder an seinem Platz, der Situation entsprechend das Richtige getan und wir wären schon ne Ecke weiter.

Aber, das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben |kopfkrat


----------



## mathei (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sobald Eintragung durch ist - ist es meines Wissens schon, habe aber die Bestätigung nicht.
> 
> Und, hat euch euer Verband auch umfassend informiert, dass fast schon 300.000 Zahler auf dem Absprung sind und das für die Verbleibenden dann noch teurer wird?
> 
> Oder führt er die Desinformationspolitik der Altbundesverbände, der LV der Initiative und des neuen Verbandes VDSF/DAFV mit Frau Dr. auch mit weiter??


zumindestes, stand es so in der zeitschrift gleich seite 4
wenn er rechtskräftig ist 
kannst du hier downloaden

http://www.lav-mv.de/download.php

deine frage nach der info über die 300.000.
die antwort kennst du. :c


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Gekämpft habe ich gegen Strukturen, nicht gegen Personen und das tue ich heute noch.
> Zum Ziel bei diesem Kampf kommt man dabei aber nicht (das hat mich/uns die Vergangenheit gelehrt) mit totaler Verweigerung, sondern nur dem Willen und der Bereitschaft an diesen Strukturveränderungen von innen mitzuwirken...



Siehste, da hab ich Dir vielleicht was voraus (leider).

Diesen Kampf "von innen heraus" habe ich schon in den 80ern geführt. Mit erheblichen persönlichen Nachteilen und dem gleichen negativen Ergebnis wie Du heute. Und daher weiß ich heute, dass die Strukturen von Personen gemacht und erhalten werden, dass man die Strukturen nicht verändern kann, solange die Personen nicht bekämpft sind, und dass der einzige Weg, Veränderungen herbeizuführen, das zerschlagen der bestehenden Struktur ist. 

Das ist schwer, sehr schwer. Und um überhaupt den Hauch einer Chance zu haben, braucht es genau die Öffentlichkeit, die die Mehrzahl der Verbände und Funktionäre fürchten wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Nicht ohne Grund. 

Ich finde es Schade, dass Du diese Öffentlichkeit als Maulheldentum zu disqualifizieren veruchst, anstatt sie zu unterstützen und für Deine Arbeit zu nutzen.

Wie bitte, willst Du ohne Öffentlichkeit Mitstreiter finden?


----------



## Tomasz (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Ziel bei diesem Kampf kommt man dabei aber nicht (das hat mich/uns die Vergangenheit gelehrt) mit totaler Verweigerung, sondern nur dem Willen und der Bereitschaft an diesen Strukturveränderungen von innen mitzuwirken...



Sehe ich auch so. 
Danke für Dein Engagement in dieser Beziehung.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Der Bauer saß in der Güllegrube und kam nicht mehr raus - und wunderte sich, warum er von innen nix dran ändern konnte....

*Nochmal:
Hier gehts nicht drum was Einzelne vor Ort Gutes machen, was sich dann nachher LV oder BV zu Unrecht auf ihre Fahnen schreiben.*

Hier gehts um Interviews und Artikel von der Präsidentin des Spalterverbandes VDSF/DAFV, FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und die deraus zu ziehenden Schlüsse:



> Hier gehts um das Interview und die weiteren Veröffentlichungen von Frau Dr.:
> 
> 
> > Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Strukturen sind von Personen geschaffen und werden von denen aufrechterhalten.
Um die Struktur zu ändern müssen sich die Personen ändern. 
Ändern sich die Personen nicht, müssen diese Personen "bekämpft" bzw. ausgetauscht werden. 
So einfach ist das.
Und somit hat Ralle vollkommen Recht.
Strukturen in Vereinen kann man das "Wasser abgraben" in dem man ihnen die finanziellen Mittel vorenthält.
Im Fall des DAFV (VDSF/ DAV) würde dies einen Austritt aus den Verband bedeuten.


Ein Kampf gegen Strukturen ohne die Personen zu ändern funktioniert nicht.
Um Personen zu ändern müssen diese "bekämpft" werden / auf denen Druck ausgeübt werden.

Die These " bekämpft Strukturen und nicht Personen" ist somit nicht zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Richtig - beides muss weg, um endlich überhaupt unbelastet anfangen zu können, eine Lobby für Angler zu schaffen.

Der VDSF/DAFV als Struktur schafft sich ja grade eh selber ab - nun muss man noch dafür sorgen, dass die verantwortlichen Personen (beide Alt-BV-Präsidien, Frau Dr. und das neue Präsidium, die LV-Präsidien der LV der Initiative und alle Delegierten, die für diese (Kon)Fusion gestimmt haben) zukünftig nicht mehr den Anglern schaden können.

Eigentlich sollten ja diejenigen, die Schuld haben an diesem Desaster, genügend Anstand haben, um von selber drauf zu kommen, dass sie nicht mehr tragbar sind und zurücktreten sollten.

Da die organisierten Zahler die aber wohl wie bisher nicht abwählen werden, wird das üble Schauspiel der Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV um Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan noch weitergehen bis zum bitteren Ende - an ihren Äußerungen in Interview und Artikel ist ja klar ablesbar, dass sie weder von Anglern noch von Anglen auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung hat.

Folgerichtig wird sie mit ihren "Mitstreitern" also Anglern und dem Angeln insgesamt in Deutschland weiter schaden........


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Thomasz/ Blauzahn#h
Sorry , wenn ich leisen Zweifel anmelde.
Inwieweit Strukturveränderungen helfen, hängt sicher von den darin handelnden Bersonen ab. Im konktreten hier letztlich die Chefs der Landesverbände ( die sitzen ja im Präsidium des -wie heißt das Ding?) Ob und wie weit die zu Veränderungen der Strukturen bereit sind -#c 
Und natürlich hat dort auch die neugewählte Präsidentin ihren Platz- wie sie ihn ausfüllen wird , naja ehrlich, nach ihren mir bisher bekannten Veröffentlichungen? Aber jedem Politiker gesteht man ja ne Eingewöhnungszeit zu.
Ich will da nicht zuschnell den Stab brechen.
Und Strukturänderung allein, ein Stückweit muss in dem Verband der Inhalt geändert werden.
Sicher muss dazu auch die Struktur so geändert werden, das die Basis schnell und so umfassend wie notwendig informiert wird, sonst kommt man/ wir aus der Lethargie nicht raus.
Jedenfalls meine Meinung, mehr nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Thomasz/ Blauzahn#h
> Sorry , wenn ich leisen Zweifel anmelde.
> Inwieweit Strukturveränderungen helfen, hängt sicher von den darin handelnden Bersonen ab. Im konktreten hier letztlich die Chefs der Landesverbände ( die sitzen ja im Präsidium des -wie heißt das Ding?) Ob und wie weit die zu Veränderungen der Strukturen bereit sind -#c
> Und natürlich hat dort auch die neugewählte Präsidentin ihren Platz- wie sie ihn ausfüllen wird , naja ehrlich, nach ihren mir bisher bekannten Veröffentlichungen? Aber jedem Politiker gesteht man ja ne Eingewöhnungszeit zu.
> ...



Zu schnell den Stab brechen?
Die Dame hatte doch genügend Zeit sich zu plazieren.
Es gab keine Alternativen (?), somit keinen "Wahlkampf".
Die Dame hätte im der Zeit des Wirrwarrs an ALLE ein Wort, ein Machtwort richten können.
Was kam?

Sie hat sich an die Strukturen gehalten.
Und selbst im Interview hält sie sich an die Strukturen. Kein Wort an die Angler, kein Wort des gemeinsammen anpackens etc..

Ich weiss nicht, nach 20 Jahren Fusionsverhandlungen incl. Mobbing, Diffamierungen etc. erwarte ich persönlich eigentlich was anderes.
Und nach den derzeitigen Gerüchten bezüglich weiterer Austritte erst recht.
Und da muss endlich die Basis angesprochen und mitgenommen werden.

Wahrscheinlich erwarte ich auch zuviel, habe falsche Vorstellungen von einem "Anglerverband"...oder doch nur Naturschutzverband?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wohl wahr, Sharpo.........


----------



## Tomasz (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Inwieweit Strukturveränderungen helfen, hängt sicher von den darin handelnden Bersonen ab. Im konktreten hier letztlich die Chefs der Landesverbände ( die sitzen ja im Präsidium des -wie heißt das Ding?) Ob und wie weit die zu Veränderungen der Strukturen bereit sind -#c
> ...
> Und Strukturänderung allein, ein Stückweit muss in dem Verband der Inhalt geändert werden.
> Sicher muss dazu auch die Struktur so geändert werden, das die Basis schnell und so umfassend wie notwendig informiert wird, sonst kommt man/ wir aus der Lethargie nicht raus...



Bei letzterem gebe ich Dir völlig Recht und ich denke dass es unter den meisten hier Konsens ist, dass es einer neuen Informationspolitik und einem neuen Demokratieverständnis innerhalb der Verbände braucht. Allerdings hat diese Forderung hier und anderswo nach Informationen und innerverbandlicher Demokratie bislang nur wenig Früchte getragen und man kann nun darauf hoffen und warten, dass es mal kurze Lichtblicke wie in Niedersachsen gibt oder man nimmt es ein stückweit selbst in Hand und versucht an seiner eigenen Stelle im großen Rad der Vereine und Verband darauf hinzuwirken und dies einzufordern. Letzeres ist aus meiner Sicht der richtigere Weg. Die Verbandsspitzen haben sich schließlich nicht an ihre Positionen geputscht, sondern sie sind von unten bis oben gewählt. Solange es den Anglern an der Basis nicht interessiert, was die Vereinsspitze und darüber hinaus die KAV, LV und der BV macht, wird sich daran nicht viel ändern. Wenn ich am Schalthebel sitzen würde und niemand würde mich kontrollieren oder zur Rechenschaft ziehen... wer weiß#c. Ich wär weit weg von der Basis und würde vielleicht auch denke genau das richtige zu machen.  
Strukturen und Personen ändern sich nicht von selbst oder durch die Diskussionen an den Stammtischen *nach *der Vereinssitzung. Von daher sehe ich nach wie vor die Informationen aus dem AB als wichtig an, muss aber nicht auf jeden Zug aufspringen und in das Wehklagen einstimmen. Das ändert bei dem Dutzend, das hier diskutiert nichts an der allgemeinen Lage für Hundertstausende von Anglern. Das können und müssen sie schon selbst in die Hand nehmen. Daher mein Respekt vor der Leistung vor Blauzahn und vielen anderen hier. Das dieser Weg oft sehr frustierend ist, werden viele wie Ralle24 am eigenen Leib erfahren haben. Aber eine Änderung von Innen heraus ist in eiiner Demokratie alternativlos. Darum die Hände aus der tasche und das Maul aufgemacht wo der Schuh drückt. Aber am Besten eben dort wo die Vereinsvorstände bis hoch zum BV sitzen und es hören können, in den eigenen Vereinsversammlungen, als Delegierter oder beim Engagement sich selbst wählen zu lassen. Wenn unsere Argumente und die des AB tatsächlich die Richtigen sind, dann wäre es doch gelacht, wenn man über die Zeit nicht Mehrheiten zusammen finden kann.

Schöne Pfingsten

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Bei letzterem gebe ich Dir völlig Recht und ich denke dass es unter den meisten hier Konsens ist, dass es einer neuen Informationspolitik und einem neuen Demokratieverständnis innerhalb der Verbände braucht. Allerdings hat diese Forderung hier und anderswo nach Informationen und innerverbandlicher Demokratie bislang nur wenig Früchte getragen und man kann nun darauf hoffen und warten, dass es mal kurze Lichtblicke wie in Niedersachsen gibt oder man nimmt es ein stückweit selbst in Hand und versucht an seiner eigenen Stelle im großen Rad der Vereine und Verband darauf hinzuwirken und dies einzufordern. Letzeres ist aus meiner Sicht der richtigere Weg. Die Verbandsspitzen haben sich schließlich nicht an ihre Positionen geputscht, sondern sie sind von unten bis oben gewählt. Solange es den Anglern an der Basis nicht interessiert, was die Vereinsspitze und darüber hinaus die KAV, LV und der BV macht, wird sich daran nicht viel ändern. Wenn ich am Schalthebel sitzen würde und niemand würde mich kontrollieren oder zur Rechenschaft ziehen... wer weiß#c. Ich wär weit weg von der Basis und würde vielleicht auch denke genau das richtige zu machen.
> Strukturen und Personen ändern sich nicht von selbst oder durch die Diskussionen an den Stammtischen *nach *der Vereinssitzung. Von daher sehe ich nach wie vor die Informationen aus dem AB als wichtig an, muss aber nicht auf jeden Zug aufspringen und in das Wehklagen einstimmen. Das ändert bei dem Dutzend, das hier diskutiert nichts an der allgemeinen Lage für Hundertstausende von Anglern. Das können und müssen sie schon selbst in die Hand nehmen. Daher mein Respekt vor der Leistung vor Blauzahn und vielen anderen hier. Das dieser Weg oft sehr frustierend ist, werden viele wie Ralle24 am eigenen Leib erfahren haben. Aber eine Änderung von Innen heraus ist in eiiner Demokratie alternativlos. Darum die Hände aus der tasche und das Maul aufgemacht wo der Schuh drückt. Aber am Besten eben dort wo die Vereinsvorstände bis hoch zum BV sitzen und es hören können, in den eigenen Vereinsversammlungen, als Delegierter oder beim Engagement sich selbst wählen zu lassen. Wenn unsere Argumente und die des AB tatsächlich die Richtigen sind, dann wäre es doch gelacht, wenn man über die Zeit nicht Mehrheiten zusammen finden kann.
> 
> Schöne Pfingsten
> ...




Zu einseitig und zu pauschal.

Du weisst wie Vereinsarbeit oder auch die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Vorstand läuft.
Ich denke von grundsätzlichem  kein Interesse der Vereinsmitglieder kann keine Rede sein.

Diskussion am Stammtisch muss sein. Auch dort werden Informationen geliefert.
Auch ist so manche Revolution am Stammtisch entfacht worden.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Thomasz
wir sind uns schon einig, es ist nur die Frage , was ist eine Änderung von innen heraus und wie wird die gestaltet und auch von wem.
Letztlich ist auch eine Auflösung und Neugründung von innenheraus "bewegt" ( als Beispiel) 
Da muss je einer oder mehrere was tun.
Schöne Pfingsten und geht Angeln, |wavey:
Gruß A.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Man muss sich doch nicht selber was vormachen.
Es wird keine "Revolution" geben, keine Strukturen verändert.
Dazu ist das Ganze von der Basis an zu verwachsen.
Die Mitglieder in den Angelvereinen wollen angeln, ohne LV Mitgliedschaft oftmals kaum zu vernünftige Preisen möglich.

Selbst der LSFV Nds. bemängelt nicht die Strukturen im VDSF bzw. DAFV.

Wir kritisieren die Strukturen dort oben und haben diese selber in unseren Vereinen.

Richtig Bewegung in dieser Geschichte bekommt man nur, wenn die Anglerbasis ihren eigenen Verband gründet.

Alles andere ist doch nur ein anschubsen, kleine Nadelstiche setzen.


----------



## Tomasz (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zu einseitig und zu pauschal.
> ....



Ganz ehrlich, ich freue mich über jeden, der es besser macht als ich und etwas damit erreicht. 
Ich persönlich habe mich für diesen Weg entschieden und finde diesen weder einseitig noch pauschal, sondern im Gegenteil sehr konkret, wenn auch mühsam.



Sharpo schrieb:


> ....
> Diskussion am Stammtisch muss sein. Auch dort werden Informationen geliefert.
> Auch ist so manche Revolution am Stammtisch entfacht worden.



Ich komme aus dem Osten der Republik. Da ist schon vor der wende immer viel an den Stammtischen über die DDR gemeckert worden. Die Veränderungen kamen aber erst als einige Wenige das in die Hand genommen und etwas riskiert haben. Die Stammtische haben sich dem dann angeschlossen, als es nichts mehr zu verlieren gab. Das Ergebnis ist bekannt. 



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...
> Schöne Pfingsten und geht Angeln, |wavey:
> Gruß A.



Werde ich tun. Noch heute abend geht es nach Rügen an die Ostsee. Ich hoffe der Grill wird sich unter dem Fisch durchbiegen.

Dir auch schöen Pfingsten

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine Änderung von Innen heraus ist in eiiner Demokratie alternativlos.


Siehe:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bauer saß in der Güllegrube und kam nicht mehr raus - und wunderte sich, *warum er von innen nix dran ändern konnte*....
> 
> *Nochmal:
> Hier gehts nicht drum was Einzelne vor Ort Gutes machen, was sich dann nachher LV oder BV zu Unrecht auf ihre Fahnen schreiben.*
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man muss sich doch nicht selber was vormachen.
> Es wird keine "Revolution" geben, keine Strukturen verändert.
> Dazu ist das Ganze von der Basis an zu verwachsen.
> Die Mitglieder in den Angelvereinen wollen angeln, ohne LV Mitgliedschaft oftmals kaum zu vernünftige Preisen möglich.
> ...



So richtig werde ich nicht schlau aus Dir. Vor 10 minuten noch die Revolution der Stammtische, jetzt wird es auf einmal keine Revolution mehr geben.
Wie Du jetzt mittlerweile selbst schreibst, fangen die Strukturen in den Vereinen an und ziehen sich bis hoch. Was ist also falsch daran, selbst in seinem Verein anzupacken und Veränderungen zu erwirken wollen? Wenn Dir Nadelstiche nicht reichen, nimm die elektrische Nähmaschine und tu was.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:



Sorry ich vergaß für einen kleinen Augenblick, dass es hier darauf ankommt, was Du denkt und willst.
Habe die Botschaft verstanden. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser|wavey:.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ihr könnt jederzei nen eigenen Thread aufmachen, statt immer zu versuchen wie hier abzulenken..


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> So richtig werde ich nicht schlau aus Dir. Vor 10 minuten noch die Revolution der Stammtische, jetzt wird es auf einmal keine Revolution mehr geben.
> Wie Du jetzt mittlerweile selbst schreibst, fangen die Strukturen in den Vereinen an und ziehen sich bis hoch. Was ist also falsch daran, selbst in seinem Verein anzupacken und Veränderungen zu erwirken wollen? Wenn Dir Nadelstiche nicht reichen, nimm die elektrische Nähmaschine und tu was.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ja, sorry wenn ich Dich etwas verwirre.
Sorry, ich bin nich der grosse Revoluzzer der jetzt bei X Millionen Angelvereinen auf den Putz haut.  

(Ich geh mittlerweile wieder lieber Angeln. Das Leben ist kurz genug.)

Der Stammtisch ist wichtig um sich auszutauschen, Informationen zu verbreiten und zu diskutieren, eine Interessengemeninschaft zu bilden.
Sicherlich muss/ sollte man dann auch den nächsten Schritt gehen und dies in der Vorstandsetage vertreten.

Anschliessend kommen wir an den Punkt wo man für sich klären muss in wie weit man Verantwortung übernehmen kann.
Beim "kann" stockt es dann bei vielen all zu oft. 

Für den grossen Revoluzzer aus der Anglerbasis sind die Türen innerhalb der Verbände ziemlich verschlossen. Zuviele Hürden die aus den Weg geräumt werden müssen.

Selbst Du versuchst etwas zu bewirken und kommst offensichtlich oben nicht an.

Der einfachere Weg wäre es einen eigenen Verband zu gründen.
Machen Politiker ebenso.  Innerhalb der Partei keine Chance, also wird eine eigene Partei gegründet.


----------



## angler1996 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

wenn meine Meinung " Ablenkung" ist, naja


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Einmal darf ich doch noch mal... #h



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der einfachere Weg wäre es einen eigenen Verband zu gründen.




Du bist also der Meinung, das ein vernünftiger Verband, der auch etwas für Angler und deren Belange macht, nur durch eine Neugründung der aus dem BV austretenden Landesverbände erreicht wird?

Zugegeben ist dieser Gedanke verlockend und nachvollziehbar...

Aber, es wären die gleichen Landesverbände mit ihren Präsidien und ihren Befindlichkeiten, ihren Strukturen am Start wie jetzt auch.
Als Beispiel BaWü, in welchem die Angler das Nachts nicht angeln dürfen, oder die aus Bayern, wo es laut Gesetz nicht gestattet ist, einen maßigen, nicht der Schonzeit unterliegenden Fisch wieder in sein Element zu entlassen.
Es wären die gleichen Landesverbände, die ihre Mitglieder nicht gefragt haben, ob sie diese Fusion wollen.
Es wären die gleichen Landesverbände, die dieser Fusion zugestimmt haben.
Daraus soll sich ein neuer, vernünftiger Bundesverband entwickeln?

Nee du, das wird genau so ein Murks wie er sich leider jetzt wieder anbahnt...
das ändert nichts.
Auch nicht, wenn du den Papst zum Präsidenten gemacht und ihm die 12 Apostel ins Präsidium gesetzt hättest.

Nur einäugig auf Personen rumzuhacken bringt nichts, die Strukturen verhindern ganz einfach ein fortkommen.

Meinst du, H-K hätte sich diesen Text im Interview - um die Kurve zum Thema wieder zu bekommen - selbst ausgedacht, bzw. dessen Inhalt nicht vorher mit jemandem abgestimmt?
Politiker haben Redenschreiber, welche man nur mit entsprechenden Stichpunkten füttern muss...
da wird bei nem Interview ähnliches laufen und die Stichpunkte, das Konzept um die anzusprechenden Punkte entsprechend ausgefüllt.

Warum aber macht man sowas..
Ganz einfach, weil man soweit weg von der Basis ist, wie der Fisch vom Fahrrad.
Das muß sich ändern und das geht nur von unten.
Das geht nur mit engagierten Leuten, denen die ganze Sache am Herzen liegt und die auch mal auf ein paar Sunden vertane Zeit pfeiffen.

Ich bin berufstätig, habe Familie, "Haus und Hof" und gehe gern und oft Angeln...
und trotzdem finde ich die Zeit, mich einzubringen.
Es geht und verschiedene Dinge konnte man schon anschieben.
Wenn nun jeder, dem es um die Sache geht aktiv wird, bin ich zuversichtlich das wir irgendwann einmal was vernünftiges zu stande zu bringen.
Der Meinungsaustausch hier, kann nur ein Anfang sein, nicht das Ende des eigenen Engagements.

Maulheldengruß
René

PS: Trotzdem ist für mich die im Interview angesprochene Thematik - kleine Wasserkraft -  und - Kormoran - durchaus ein nicht zu leugnender Ansatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Du bist also der Meinung, das ein vernünftiger Verband, der auch etwas für Angler und deren Belange macht, nur durch eine Neugründung der aus dem BV austretenden Landesverbände erreicht wird?


Nein.

Nur dann, wenn die Leute in den LV und BV entsorgt werden, die für das jetzige Chaos verantwortlich - also alle Delegierten, die für das Desaster gestimmt haben, alle Präsidien etc....

Und zum ändern von innen:
Der Bauer saß in der Güllegrube und kam nicht mehr raus - und wunderte sich, warum er von innen nix dran ändern konnte....




Wenn man die Strukturen zerschlägt - durch immer mehr Austritte aus BV und LV, die diesen BV weiter stützen - nur so kann man die Verantwortlichen aus dem Amt kriegen - freiwillig werden die nicht gehen, Druck von innen gibts nicht (Du siehst ja selber wie Dein LV trotz Deines Drucks von innen abgestimmt hat).

Und wenn man dann sieht wie wenig Frau Dr. Ahnung von Angeln und Angler hat, wie oft sie fachlich daneben liegt, wie schlecht sie bei richtigen Schützern angesehen ist und wie sie sehr sie die Angler spaltet, kann doch keiner meinen, dass die Frau Dr. mit ihrer Desastertruppe irgendwas Vernünftiges für Angler hinkriegen kann.

Und verantwortlich sind die LV und Delegierten, die Du von innen ändern willst - auch Dein LV hat zu hundert Prozent Pro (Kon)Fusion gestimmt.

Und die werden weiterhin Frau Dr. die Füße küssen und nichts wird sich von innen ändern daran..

Selbst nicht solche in meinen Augen ignorante Interviews und Äußerungen, 
wie sie dauernd von Frau Dr. zu lesen sind.

Im VDSF waren die Angler schon seit Jahrzehnten verraten, nun hat der DAV und seine Landesverbände ihre Angler auch vollends verraten und sich genau den Regeln des VDSF unterworfen, gegen die sie mal (vor Markstein) zu recht gekämpft hatten.


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Strukturen zerschlägt - durch immer mehr Austritte aus BV und LV, die diesen BV weiter stützen - nur so kann man die Verantwortlichen aus dem Amt kriegen -



Das ist Käse....
Austritte, wie sie sich jetzt andeuten, wechseln keine Verantwortlichen aus, denn die wechseln nur mal schnell das Mäntelchen und hängen ihr Fähnlien in den Wind.
Das kenne ich zur genüge.
Man nannte und nennt das Wendehals !

Und du glaubst garnicht, wie schön es sich in meiner Güllegrube sitzt #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Übrigens, Frau Dr. ist ja Mitglied einer Regierungspartei und geriert sich immer als Heldin des Kormoranabschusses..

Sie hätte das in den Bundestag eingebracht ist da immer wieder zu lesen.

Und wie aktiv sie sei...........

Man unterstellt einem Politiker respektive einer Frau Dr. anständigerweise ja keine Lügen...


*Zur Wahrheitsfindung bei uns aber schon laaaaaaaange nachzulesen:*
Eingebracht wurde das Thema Kormoranmanagement nämlich von der Fraktion der Linken, *von Frau Dr. und ihrer Fraktion wohl abgelehnt:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228594


> In seiner Rede zur Einbringung Antrags der Fraktionen der CDU/CSU und der FDP begrüßte Jan Korte, Mitglied im Vorstand der Fraktion DIE LINKE, dass sich die Koalitionsfraktionen endlich mit dem Thema befassten. *Der Koalitionsantrag käme allerdings sowohl in der Analyse, als auch in der Zielsetzung dem seit knapp einem halben Jahr vorliegenden Antrag der LINKEN sehr nahe und sei daher überflüssig.*




*Und zudem kam wohl außer leerem Redenschwingen nix von Frau Dr. und ihrer Regierungspartei - wie soll das erst werden, wenn sie gar nicht mehr in den Bundestag kommt oder auf Oppositionsbänken landet??*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3635180#post3635180


> Jan Korte und Kollegen wollten u.a. wissen, welche konkreten Maßnahmen die Bundesregierung ergriffen oder in die Wege geleitet und in welcher Form sie sich seit Ende 2011 auf europäischer Ebene für einen europaweit koordinierten „Aktionsplan Kormoran“ mit dem Ziel einer nachhaltigen Bestandsregulierung eingesetzt hat.
> 
> In ihrer Antwort zieht sich die Bundesregierung auf den (nicht ganz falschen) Standpunkt zurück, dass die EU blockiere *und für konkrete Maßnahmen in Deutschland die Bundesländer zuständig sind. *
> 
> *Deutlich wird aber auch, dass die Bundesregierung auf EU-Ebene seit Juni 2011 nicht mehr aktiv geworden ist.*


(Meint das manch einer vielleicht mit dem  immer wieder angeführten "Maulheldentum"?????)

*Das ist die konkrete Arbeit der Frau Dr.!!!!!!!!*

Sie kanns also nicht -  oder wills nicht

Und ist damit wohl prädestiniert als Präsidentin der Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV in den Augen der sie wählenden LV und Delegierten!

Wer solche Präsidentinnen hat, braucht als Angler sonst keine Feinde mehr.............

Wer solche Präsidentinnen und Präsidien unterstützt, ist damit auch nicht besser als Frau Dr........

Der VDSF/DAFV ist daher für mich gefährlicher für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranpopulation............

Diese Frau Dr. und die sie unterstützenden Delegierten und Funktionäre sind in meinen Augen nicht tragbar.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Einmal darf ich doch noch mal... #h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, das wäre die gleiche Soße. (Wie Du auch bestätigst)

Sondern ein Verband in dem sich alle Angler organisieren um Interessen auf Landes und Bundesebene zu vertreten.
Damit haben die Landesverbände nichts zu tun.

Vergleichbar wäre dies mit der VDV (Vereinigung der Vertragsfussballer).


----------



## Blauzahn (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre die gleiche Soße. (Wie Du auch bestätigst)
> 
> Sondern ein Verband in dem sich alle Angler organisieren um Interessen auf Landes und Bundesebene zu vertreten.
> Damit haben die Landesverbände nichts zu tun.
> ...



Und?
Wo gehst du dann - so organisiert - angeln?


----------



## Sharpo (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und?
> Wo gehst du dann - so organisiert - angeln?



Wo ist das Problem?
In erster Linie wird es um eine Interessenvertetung gehen.
Und dann:
Wer schliesst aus, dass dieser Verband keine Gewässer anpachtet?
Wer schliesst aus, das sich dieser Verband/ Verein nicht um die fischereiliche/ anglerische Nutzung der Bundeswasserstrassen bemüht?

Die Spieler im VDV spielen auch in der Bundesliga Fussball.
Trotz DFL und DFB.

Lass doch die Vereine in den LV sein.

Problem wird sein, das Wahlrecht für alle Mitglieder zu organisieren.
Aber auch dies wäre mit Briefwahl kein Problem. 
Die Finanzierung wäre das eigentliche Problem.

Ich gebe Dir aber Recht wenn Du auf das Problem der Mitgliedergewinnung anspielst.
Warum sollten sich Angler ohne "materiellen Gegenwert" in solch einen Verband organisieren?
Weil sie die Schnauze voll von den LV und DAFV ( VDSF u. DAV) haben.

Obs die Lösung ist? Keine Ahnung. Ich weiss auch nicht ob sich dies annähernd verwirklichen lässt.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Interessanter gedanklicher Ansatz, finde ich.
Denn ich gebe Blauzahn vollkommen recht mit seiner These, dass eine Neugründung durch die alten Substrukturen wahrscheinlich nichts bringt, weil eben die Basisstrukturen identisch wären.

Der Vergleich mit der VdV ist äußerst interessant! Wenn es gelänge, außerhalb jeglicher existenter Strukturen ein Neukonstrukt entstehen zu lassen, dass sich ausschließlich und vereins-/verbandsunabhängig als Vertretung der Interessen des einzelnen Anglers etabliert mit der klaren Ausrichtung, dem Angeln in Deutschland zu dem ihm gebührenden Stellenwert zu verhelfen mit all den Aspekten und Facetten, die auf Bundes- und vielen Landesverbandsebenen seit Jahrzehnten vernachlässigt oder gar mit den Füßen getreten wurden, dann wäre dies tatsächlich der erste Ansatz für eine positivere Zukunft als sie uns durch diesen Konfusionsmüll droht.


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@ Honeyball

Der zentrale Aspekt der Strukturbildung, nämlich der Aufbau von unten nach oben, ist in diesem Fusionsprozess nahezu vollkommen vernachlässigt worden. Ein Fehler, der schon andere Fusionen zum Scheitern gebracht hat. Damit leidet der DAFV unter mindestens einem gravierenden Geburtsfehler. Leider sind keine Anzeichen erkennbar, dieses Manko verbandspolitisch zu beheben. In den Landesverbänden stellt sich nunmehr zunehmend sichtbar die Frage nach Fusionen auf der eigenen Ebene (s. Berlin). Der DAFV sollte die Landesverbände auf jeden Fall darin unterstützen. Das muss aber auch einschließen, dass bei diesen Prozessen die Basis stärker einbezogen ist.

An dieser Stelle wüsste man gerne, welchen Erkenntnisgewinn Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aus ihrer Bestandsaufnahme gezogen hat, insbesondere, welche Schlussfolgerungen sie aus den beiden unterschiedlichen "Angelkulturen" für ihre künftige Arbeit zieht. Programme sind, jedenfalls im VDSF, von alters her verpönt. Es wäre aber höchste Zeit, ein solches Programm vorzulegen und zur Diskussion zu stellen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle wüsste man gerne, welchen Erkenntnisgewinn Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aus ihrer Bestandsaufnahme gezogen hat, insbesondere, welche Schlussfolgerungen sie aus den beiden unterschiedlichen "Angelkulturen" für ihre künftige Arbeit zieht.



Man muss kein großer Stratege sein, um die weitere Entwicklung des Angelns in D vorherzusagen (und das hat gar nichts mit dem neuen Verband zu tun): Der Osten blutet weiter demografisch aus, der Druck auf die Länder, ihr Tafelsilber an den Mann zu bringen, wird weiter steigen. Folgerichtig wird es in den nächsten 20 Jahren dazu kommen, dass attraktive Gewässer von finanzkräftigen Gruppen aus Ost wie West gepachtet/gekauft werden und somit Poolstrukturen verloren gehen.

Die DAV-Angelkultur wird langsam aber sicher den im Westen verbreiteten vereinsorientierten Strukturen weichen. Ich finde das nicht unbedingt gut, aber aus meiner Erfahrung heraus wird es aus oben genannten Gründen so kommen.

Ich würde vermuten, dass H-K ihre primäre Aufgabe erst Mal darin sieht, die großen abtrünnigen Landesverbände Niedersachsen und Bayern wieder in's Boot zu holen. Allein schon aus finanziellen Gründen würde ihr das im Verband Lorbeeren einbringen.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle wüsste man gerne, welchen *Erkenntnisgewinn *Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aus ihrer Bestandsaufnahme gezogen hat...



Den wird sie öffentlich leider nicht kundtun, sondern mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit nur den mit dem Präsidium, gefärbt von vorhandenen Befindlichkeiten, Abgestimmten.

Sollte sie dies widererwarten doch tun, wären wir schon einen, wenn auch kleinen Schritt weiter...


----------



## ulf (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> [...]Ich würde vermuten, dass H-K ihre primäre Aufgabe erst Mal darin sieht, die großen abtrünnigen Landesverbände Niedersachsen und *Bayern* wieder in's Boot zu holen. [...]



Hallo

Für den Fall hat der Mittelfränkische Verband schon angekündigt dann seinerseits aus dem Bayrischen LV auszutreten ....

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Sind da Franken cleverer als Bayern?
;.-)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die Juni-R&R war heut im Briefkasten mit Interview Teil 2.

Überschrift: "Eine Naturschutzaufgabe" |rolleyes

Dann werd ich mir das mal gleich zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Juni-R&R war heut im Briefkasten mit Interview Teil 2.
> 
> Überschrift: "Eine Naturschutzaufgabe" |rolleyes
> 
> Dann werd ich mir das mal gleich zu Gemüte führen.



Hab ich schon...

Viele Worte und dabei wenig gesagt.
Hatte aber auch nichts anderes erwartet.
Pures Politikergewäsch!#d


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hab ich schon...
> 
> Viele Worte und dabei wenig gesagt.
> Aber auch verdammt viel Müll, sind ja echte Brüller dabei.
> ...



PARTEI-Politikergewäsch!
Die nutzt ihre Funktion und das Interview doch glatt als Wahlkampfbühne |bigeyes

Muss das gleich noch mal lesen und Textmarker dazu nehmen.

Kurz noch erstes Vorab-Statement:
@Blauzahn
ich hab ja versprochen, _"wenn da was Tolles kommt, bin ich der Erste, der das auch würdigt & ehrlich sagt"_.
Du wirst von mir leider in der Richtung wenig hören!


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

*So, ich sammel mal und hangel mich am Text lang:*


*- Teil II geht los (weiter) mit dem allseits beliebten Thema Kormoran. Man möchte gähnen, aber Frau Dr. nutzt die Gelegenheit, um ihrem Koalitionskollegen Altmeier ans Bein zu pissen. :vik:
*
*Sinngemäß: der Bundestag hat einen Kormoranantrag beschlossen, aber das Umweltministerium will ihn nicht umsetzen.*

*- zum gleichen Thema kommt dann der Wahlkampf, die NRW-Regierung wird kritisiert. |bigeyes*
*Hilft dem neuen Bundesverband vermutlich so richtig weiter.
*
*Haben die die FDP-Abgeordnete zum Interview geladen oder die Präsidentin eines Anglerverbandes???*
*
*
*Exkurs: Die Herren Redakteure sind jedoch von so viel Prominenz geblendet, dass ihnen der Schwenk in den Wahlkampf einer FDP-Abgeordneten nicht auffällt. Stattdessen knien sie verbal nieder, „Gerade in Bezug auf solche Themen freuen wir uns, dass Sie Präsidentin des DAFV sind“.*
*Leider gibt es kein Bild, wie versuchen, aus all dem Schleim wieder an den Tisch zu kommen.*
*Ehrlich Jungs, ich lese die R&R gerne, es ist mittlerweile eine gute Angelzeitung geworden und hat ihren Platz zwischen den beiden großen Verlagen gefunden, aber ihr seit einfach nur |peinlich*

*- den Wunsch nach besserer Lobby in der Politik muss Frau Dr. dann bremsen, in das Eigenleben der Landesverbände will sie sich nicht einmischen*

*- dann erst mal blabla blabla*

*(geht gleich weiter)*


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

*- Die Abgeordnete hat dann den Weg zurück zur Präsidentin gefunden und erläutert was wirklich Wichtiges(!) ansteht: Verbandsmeierei! |uhoh:
Struktur Verbandsversammlung, die Fusion muss erst mal umgesetzt werden,... |gaehn:
Spätestens jetzt merkt auch der letzte Illusionierte: es wird sich nix - aber auch gar nix! - an dem bisherigen 'mit-sich-selbst-beschäftigen' ändern!

Die Interviewer kommen dann zum Thema C&R...*
|scardie:


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

*... und Frau 'Vertreterin der Anglerschaft in Gesamt-Deutschland' hat nicht wirklich eine Meinung dazu!*

*- Sie spricht sich zunächst mal voll und ganz für das entsprechende Tierschutzgesetz aus.*

*Exkurs: Liebe R&R-Redakteure, ja, ihr hakt noch ein paar Mal nach, ist ja richtig, aber fällt einem denn so gar nichts sonst zum o.g. Tierschutzgesetz ein? #q
*

*- Frau Verbandspräsidentin hat jedoch auch ohne redaktionellen Beistand einen Geistesblitz und sieht weitere ‚wichtige Gründe’ außer dem Verzehr; Hege- & Umbesetzung.*
*Ich vermute, dass all den C&R-Jüngern & auch den Normalanglern jetzt ein Stein vom Herzen fällt.*

*- dem weich gewordenen Anglerherz gibt Mütterchen dann gleich noch eine Wohltat mit *(und diese möchte ich unbedingt wortwörtlich zitieren)*: *
*„ich finde auch, dass gemeinsames Angeln eine super Sache ist“*

_… ich schreibe gleich weiter, bitte jedoch um kurze Pause, ich muss mir mal eben ein Taschentuch holen, so berührt bin ich._


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Frau Verbandspräsidentin hat jedoch auch ohne redaktionellen Beistand einen Geistesblitz und sieht weitere ‚wichtige Gründe’ außer dem Verzehr; Hege- & Umbesetzung.



Damit spricht sie dem einzelnen Angler die Entscheidung über ein mögliches zurücksetzen ab, da Hege/Umsetzen nur vom Bewirtschafter entschieden werden kann - = bayrisches Abknüppelgebot......... (Abknüppelbraun war ja auch ihr Vertrauter, bevor er deswegen 





> Für den Fall hat der Mittelfränkische Verband schon angekündigt dann seinerseits aus dem Bayrischen LV auszutreten ....


 zurücktrat.)


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

*@Thomas*
*Nein, es blitzt noch ein wenig weiter: Ausnahmefische (Einzelfälle) kann sie sich vorstellen wieder zurück zu setzen, damit der noch mal Poppen darf. 
*


*- Sie findet es übrigens ok, wenn man einen Fang misst. *

*Was will uns der Peter damit durch fremden Mund sagen lassen? *
*Ich verstehe daraus: *
*ihr Carphantas, ihr Wobblerschubser,… ihr geht gefälligst nur angeln, wenn ihr jeden Fisch abmurkst. Und Foto machen ist nicht.*
*Und wenn ihr blöden Vereine unbedingt Gemeinschaftsangeln ohne großes Fischbuffet machen wollt, geht ihr Pfingstsonntag zu Teich A und schmeißt alles Gefangene in Teich B. Und an Pfingstmontag macht man es dann wieder andersrum.*
*So löst man die Probleme der Basis mit der momentanen Gesetzauslegung.*
*Und schon ist Peters We… sorry, Christels Welt wieder in Ordnung.*

*- da die Redaktion schon die 3te Frage zu C&R hat, andere Länder erwähnt, wird sie dann deutlicher, „Nur wenn mir ein Angler sagt, er schmeisst *(wortwörtlich)* die Fische grundsätzlich zurück, frage ich mich schon, wozu er sie dann eigentlich fängt“ #d
*
*
*
*- sie* *lenkt dann auf gewerbliche Fischerei ab, und als eine weitere C&R-Frage kommt***, möchte sie nicht weiter 'schlafende Hunde wecken'.*


... ein Kommentar folgt noch, inkl. ***, aber ich muss eben in den Supermarkt, was zu Saufen kaufen.
Hab es langsam nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Nur wenn mir ein Angler sagt, er schmeisst (wortwörtlich) die Fische grundsätzlich zurück, frage ich mich schon, wozu er sie dann eigentlich fängt“


Ich bin fürs zurückschmeissen der Verbandsmischpoke samt Präsidentin und Präsidium an die Basis - oder steht da auch irgendwo was in irgendeinem  Gesetz, dass man das nicht darf?


PS: Braucht man wirklich eine Präsidentin mit diesem Bild von Anglern?

Ein Angler, wenn, setzt Fische zurück und "schmeisst" sie nicht zurück ..

Soll die zu PETA gehen, da passt sie besser hin mit ihren Ansichten über Angler und Angeln.................................

*SCHANDE über ALLE, die diese Frau Dr., ihr Präsidium und diese (Kon)Fusion gewählt haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit spricht sie dem einzelnen Angler die Entscheidung über ein mögliches zurücksetzen ab, da Hege/Umsetzen nur vom Bewirtschafter entschieden werden kann - = bayrisches Abknüppelgebot......... (Abknüppelbraun war ja auch ihr Vertrauter, bevor er deswegen  zurücktrat.)





kati48268 schrieb:


> *@Thomas*
> *Nein, es blitzt noch ein wenig weiter: Ausnahmefische (Einzelfälle) kann sie sich vorstellen wieder zurück zu setzen, damit der noch mal Poppen darf.
> *


Das war natürlich von mir mehr ironisch gemeint, auch wenn es in dem Interview tatsächlich so steht.

Ich hab mir dabei eine Gerichtsverhandlung vorgestellt:

Richter: "Sie sind angeklagt, einen 1,02cm großen Hecht gefangen und zurück gesetzt zu haben. Was sagen Sie dazu, Angeklagter?"
Angler: "Das ist doch ein Ausnahmefisch".
Richter: "Wer sagt das? Sie??? 
Angler: "Der soll doch noch laichen können"
Richter: "Das entscheiden Sie selbst? Oder hat Ihr Verein den markiert? Oder hat der Verein so eine Vorschrift, die von der unteren Naturschutzbehörde abgesegnet wurde?"
Angler: "Aber Frau Happach-Kasan hat doch..."
Richter: "Wer?"
Angler: "Frau Happach-Kasan"
Richter: "Happach-Wer...? Wollen Sie mich verarschen, Angeklagter? Aber gut, ich kann auch anders..."



kati48268 schrieb:


> *„Nur wenn mir ein Angler sagt, er schmeisst *(wortwörtlich)* die Fische grundsätzlich zurück, frage ich mich schon, wozu er sie dann eigentlich fängt“ #d
> *





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Angler, wenn, setzt Fische zurück und "schmeisst" sie nicht zurück ..


Das liest sich im Text so mal eben rausgehauen. Wer sagt das nicht ab und an?
Natürlich wird aber so ein Interview noch mal vom Interviewten gelesen und abgesegnet.
Das "schmeißen" soll ganz klar die Angler, die zurück setzen, diskreditieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Das "schmeißen" soll ganz klar die Angler, die zurück setzen, diskreditieren.


Und das von einer Frau Dr. die selber nicht angelt.

Die keine Ahnung, keinen Plan und kein Verständnis vom Angeln und für Angler hat.

Aber die meint, im Zusammenspiel mit der abnickenden Funktionär- und Präsidiumsclique  des VDSF/DAFV den Anglern nicht nur sagen zu können/müssen, wie sie zu angeln haben - sondern auch noch warum.

Ich muss mich mal wieder wiederholen:
*SCHANDE über ALLE, die diese Frau Dr., ihr Präsidium und diese (Kon)Fusion gewählt haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Micha383 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Also ich habe lange und fast alles mitgelesen.
Hatte so meine Hoffungen das sich wenigstens ein kleinster Riss auftut an dem man Ansetzen könnte und mit zeit und arbeit einen durchbruch hin bekommt aber weit gefehlt.

Was ich mir im moment wirklich wünsche darf ich garnicht äußern (gesetz usw.) 

Aber ich kann folgendes anbringen.

Kann man der ganzen Bande nicht einfach die politische Kugel zwischen die Augen verpassen?!? Vll, kommt dann mal genug Luft ans Hirn #c falls vorhanden.


Ohne zu spaßen, mir ist im moment davon wirklich übel


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

*So, noch eben zum letzten Punkt des Interviews: Prüfungspflicht/Länder, die diese Regelung aufgeweicht haben:

-  Bislang wurden *(im Präsidium, meint sie wohl)* nur Fusionsfragen  diskutiert, berichtet der Stargast. 
Sie wiederholt, dass sie sich in  Ländersachen nicht einmischen will, hat zum Thema keine abschließende  Meinung, betont aber, dass sie diesem "Beeinflussungsinstrument" schon Bedeutung beimisst.
Ihr Ding sei aber sowieso was anderes: die Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer. |bigeyes|kopfkrat#c

Und das war dann so das Interview aus meiner Sicht...


Zu meinem:**** *von vorhin*


kati48268 schrieb:


> *- sie* *lenkt dann auf gewerbliche Fischerei ab, und als eine weitere C&R-Frage kommt***, möchte sie nicht weiter 'schlafende Hunde wecken'.*


*Die Redakteure begannen die 4te Frage zum Thema C&R mit einem Statement zu den vorangegangenen Antworten zu C&R: "Das freut uns zu hören".

Was soll daran erfreuen??? #c

Matthias, Arnulf, Christopher, ihr hattet wirklich eine schöne Idee mit dem Interview und habt sie auch an den Tisch gekriegt.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, so im Nachhinein, was meint ihr selbst, wie das eurerseits gelaufen ist?
Ein Tor war das doch wohl nicht, hm!? #d
*

*Am Di. sollte das Heft im Handel zu haben sein, denke ich.
Hat einige interessante Praxisberichte, es lohnt sich das Heft zu kaufen.
Auch wegen des Interviews. Um sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, sollte man den Originaltext lesen.

Bin gespannt, wie ihr Boardkollegen diese ganze Nummer so seht.*
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Ihr Ding sei aber sowieso was anderes: die Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer.


Irgendjemand brachte hier mal das Wort "Maulhelden" ein...

*Frau Dr. ist in einer Regierungspartei einer Bundesregierung, die bisher verhindert hat, dass die Umsetzung der WRRL diesbezüglich auch in der BRD greifen kann.*

Und wenn sie das schon nicht schafft, wenn sie im Bundestag für eine Regierungspartei ist (was sie angesichts ihres Listenplatzes nach der Wahl nur schaffen dürfte, wenn die FDP wieder deutlich über 10% hätte), was will diese Lame Duck dann schaffen, wenn sie nicht mal mehr im Bundestag ist oder in der Opposition - wenn sie schon nix hingekriegt hat, als sie noch ne Chance gehabt hätte!!!

Auch daher wieder und vor allem aber immer noch deshalb:


> Und das von einer Frau Dr. die selber nicht angelt.
> 
> Die keine Ahnung, keinen Plan und kein Verständnis vom Angeln und für Angler hat.
> 
> Aber die meint, im Zusammenspiel mit der abnickenden Funktionär- und Präsidiumsclique des VDSF/DAFV den Anglern nicht nur sagen zu können/müssen, wie sie zu angeln haben - sondern auch noch warum.


*SCHANDE über ALLE, die diese Frau Dr., ihr Präsidium und diese (Kon)Fusion gewählt haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *
> Auch wegen des Interviews. Um sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, sollte man den Originaltext lesen.
> 
> Bin gespannt, wie ihr Boardkollegen diese ganze Nummer so seht.*



Hmm....ich nehme auf dem Weg noch die Apothekenumschau mit.So als Ersthilfelektüre falls mir die gelesenen Ansichten in RR von Dr.H-K sauer und übel aufstossen....


----------



## Micha383 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Was ich so spontan an Bild im Kopf habe und auch net mehr los werde wenn ich die abkürzung Dr. H-K lese.

Heckler und Koch

Angelpolitischer Suizid.


----------



## Hubseneiser (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hallo,

lese das ganze Thema mit sehr viel Intresse. Aber werde aus manchem nicht ganz schlau? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich in dem Moment in dem ich einem Verein angehöre diesen naja anscheinend nicht so fähigen Dachverband unterstütze, der im groben gesagt uns Anglern, das fischen am Ende irgendwann verbieten möchte? Bitte klärt mich auf wenn ich falsch liege. Da ich einem Verein angehöre frag ich, weil der Verein ja nicht unbedingt was an der Fusion oder Absichten von Fr. Dr. kann?! #c

Bitte klärt mich auf... 

Viele Grüße 
Julian


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Hubseneiser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lese das ganze Thema mit sehr viel Intresse. Aber werde aus manchem nicht ganz schlau? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich in dem Moment in dem ich einem Verein angehöre diesen naja anscheinend nicht so fähigen Dachverband unterstütze, der im groben gesagt uns Anglern, das fischen am Ende irgendwann verbieten möchte? Bitte klärt mich auf wenn ich falsch liege. Da ich einem Verein angehöre frag ich, weil der Verein ja nicht unbedingt was an der Fusion oder Absichten von Fr. Dr. kann?! #c
> 
> ...




Wenn Dein Verein einem Verband angehört, unterstützt Du mit Deinem Beitrag zunächst Deinen Landesverband. Gehört der Landesverband dem Bundesverband an, unterstützt Du auch diesen. 

Unabhängig davon, ob der Verein etwas für das Wirken der Verbände kann, solltest Du mal nachfragen, was Euer Verein von der ganzen Kohle hat, die er - wenn -  in den Landes-/Bundesverband pumpt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Hubseneiser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lese das ganze Thema mit sehr viel Intresse. Aber werde aus manchem nicht ganz schlau? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich in dem Moment in dem ich einem Verein angehöre diesen naja anscheinend nicht so fähigen Dachverband unterstütze, der im groben gesagt uns Anglern, das fischen am Ende irgendwann verbieten möchte?


Ja, genauso ist das im Prinzip..

Außer Dein Verein gehört dem LSFV-NDS an..

Die einzigen, die rechtzeitig, offen und öffentlich informiert und kritisiert haben.

ALLE anderen Landesverbände haben das aber geschluckt und abgenickt was ihnen da vorgesetzt wurde - und auch Bayern, der Rheinische und der VFG, die inzwischen  auch schlauer wurden und gekündigt haben oder das bald werden, haben sich bis heute nicht bei den sie bezahlenden Anglern entschuldigt..

Für ihre Zustimmung zu dieser (Kon)Fusion und die augenscheinlich in Bezug auf Angeln und Angler komplett inkompetente Präsidentin und ihr Präsidium............


Daher ist es nie ein Fehler, dann auch immer das folgende nachzufragen, bevor man diese Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV weiter mit der Kohle der Angler künstlich am Leben hält statt sie zu zerschlagen:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, ob der Verein etwas für das Wirken der Verbände kann, solltest Du mal nachfragen, was Euer Verein von der ganzen Kohle hat, die er - wenn -  in den Landes-/Bundesverband pumpt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (was sie angesichts ihres Listenplatzes nach der Wahl nur schaffen dürfte, wenn die FDP wieder deutlich über 10% hätte)


 
Nicht einmal dann, denn sie ist in SH nur auf Platz 4!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

So, damit wir die Äußerungen von Frau Dr. nochmal komplett kommentiert haben, hier zusammengefasst (Danke kati, für Deine Zuarbeit).


Vorabveröffentlchung Magazin Juni


> *Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP: Für Angler komplette Fehlbesetzung!​​*​Kommentare zu Interviews und Veröffentlichungen
> 
> Kann man jetzt auch online nachlesen, den ersten Teil des "Interviews":
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=493&Itemid=501
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Zum Aspekt Kormoran, wer was wann:

_"*Zur Wahrheitsfindung bei uns aber schon laaaaaaaange nachzulesen:*
Eingebracht wurde das Thema Kormoranmanagement nämlich in dieser Legislatur von der Fraktion der Linken, *von Frau Dr. und ihrer Fraktion wohl abgelehnt:*
Pressemeldung: Managementmaßnahmen beim Kormoran dringend nötig "
_
Das ist ja übliches Spiel im Bundestag. Anträge der Linken werden von allen(!) anderen abgelehnt und dann bringt man nahezu identisches selbst ein.
Man mag von der Linken halten was man will, aber dieses Verhalten der anderen Fraktionen ist eines Parlamentes vollkommen unwürdig.
Bei diesem Spiel, welches ebenfalls von uns bezahlt wird, befindet sich Frau Dr. also in großer, schlechter Gesellschaft.

Ingteressant finde ich aber, dass sie in dem Interview das Umweltministerium angeht, welches durch einen Minister ihrer Koalition geführt wird:

_"Sinngemäß: der Bundestag hat einen Kormoranantrag beschlossen, aber das Umweltministerium will ihn nicht umsetzen."
_
Ich hoffe, das liest jemand vom BMU, bzw. von der CDU.

Und lassen wir das -von Frau Dr. ins Rennen gebrachte- Parteigeplänkel mal beiseite:
Ist es für einen neu gebildeten Verband und eine soeben erst besetze Position hilfreich, wenn man direkt als erstes seinen direkten Ansprechpartner auf Bundesebene (das BMU) über die Presse anpisst?

Und selbst wenn einem das Wumpe ist, die Ursache für solche Aktionen ist im Interview klar lesbar:

*Frau Dr. ist nicht in der Lage 
die Positionen, die sie innehat*,
*"FDP-Abgeordnete*"
*und*
*"Präsidentin eines Anglerverbandes"*,
*zu trennen!*​
Allein dieser kleine Aspekt zeigt, dass sie für die Position der Anglerpräsidentin absolut ungeeignet ist!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228594


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Allein dieser kleine Aspekt zeigt, dass sie für die Position der Anglerpräsidentin absolut ungeeignet ist!


Neben all dem anderen - so isses.................

Untragbar und letztlich für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland schädlich......

Genauso wie alle, die sie unterstützen und gewählt haben..

Und sich dafür nicht bei den Anglern entschuldigen und in Grund und Boden schämen..................


----------



## Sharpo (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Kann es sein, dass der Link zum ersten Teil des Interviews nicht mehr funktioniert?
Ich komm nicht mal mehr auf die DAV- Website.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ja, DAV-Seite ist momentan wohl  nicht erreichbar..


----------



## Deep Down (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Fr Dr. betet also nur implantiertes Wissen wieder! Sobald es auch nur im Ansatz an Sachthemen geht, offenbaren sich Widersprüche und anglerisches Nichtwissen!
Woher soll auch die Sachkunde als lebenslange Nichtanglerin kommen?


Mal zur Info: Die nächste Sitzung der Trümmertruppe VDSF ist im Juni 2013!

Ich wette zu den Finanzen wird da wieder nichts nachvollziehbares erklärt! Die Verschmelzung ist ja durch, also warum sollte man sich noch erklären!
Die Sitzung wird sicherlich benutzt werden, die Gegner mit Dreck zu beschmeissen und in selbigen zu drücken, anstatt konstruktiv für die Angler in Deutschland zu arbeiten!

Herr Klasing sollte sich mal nicht von den Angriffen aus Bezirk 7 und 13 des Landesverbandes in irgendeiner Art beeinflussen lassen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass bei einer Befragung der Angler in diesen Bezirken dieses Geschachere sofort aufhörten würde! 

Es ist wohl in keiner der Jahreshauptversammlungen der Vereine, immerhin sind diese die höchsten Organe eines Vereines, welche über die grundlegenden Belange eines Vereines zu entscheiden hat , wozu auch die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verband gehört, über dieses Thema abgestimmt worden. Die Vorstände handeln damit eigenmächtig ohne jegliche Legitimation!

Es sollte nun von dort bald eine Alternative im Vorgehen verkündet werden, denn dem guten deutschen Angler wird derzeit in diesen Bezirken von oben Angst davor gemacht, dass man ab dem 01.01.2014 ohne einen bundes- und europaweiten Verband dasteht!
Und ganz schlimm, dass man am Ende des Jahres seinen VDSF-Pas abgeben muss, in dem man ja brav jahrelang seine Marken klebte!


----------



## Knispel (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

OT :
Mir hat ein Vögelchen zugezwitschert, dass ein DAFV - Vize bereits damit gedroht haben soll, sofort sein Amt niederzulegen, wenn Wertungs/Hege oder Wettfischen in der derzeitigen Form weiter Bestand haben sollte. In einem anderen, dieser Fischerei sehr nahegestelltem Forum wird dieses aber als alles nicht so tragisch dagestellt - was bestimmt nicht eintritt ...


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Link zum ersten Teil des Interviews nicht mehr funktioniert?
> Ich komm nicht mal mehr auf die DAV- Website.  |kopfkrat



Guckst du...
eben hier bei uns -> http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/Interview_Happach_Kasan_1.pdf


----------



## Hubseneiser (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hallo, 

danke, jetzt verstehe ich mehr. Möchte aber eigentlich ungern aus meinem Verein austreten, bin wirklich dennoch am überlegen, aber wie gesagt wurde, denke ich, dass mein Verein nichts vom Dachverband sieht was Kohle oder Unterstützung angeht. Wir Angler können leider nicht mitbestimmten wer im Dachverband ganz oben sitzt. Wenn wir das könnten wer Fr. Dr. glaube ich nicht mehr lang in diesem "Amt"?! 

Kann man nicht eine Petition starten in der wir Fr. Dr. aus diesem Amt haben wollen? Ich meine wir sind rund 800.000 aktive Angler in Deutschland, klar nicht alle sind hier im Forum vertreten, aber man wird doch einige an Stimmen zusammen bekommen? Auch wenn das nicht klappen sollte, sieht zumindest der Dachverband was der einzelne Angler davon hält?!

Stellt gerne was richtig, wenn ich nicht Recht habe.

Grüße #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wenn die organisierten Angelfischer das wirklich gewollt hätten, wäre so jemand wie Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium, die so ungeeignet und gefährlich für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland sind, nie als Präsidentin/Präsidium  gewählt worden..

Und die, die sie ins Amt gehievt haben (Landesvebände, Delegierte) wären alle schon weg vom Fenster.

Da das nicht so ist, wollte die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer das eben genauso - warum auch immer - und eine Petition bringt nix..

Alternative:
Antrag in Deinem Verein stellen auf Austritt aus dem LV, wenn dieser im BV bleiben sollte..

Kannst du auf jeder Hauptversammlung.............

Gebrauchsanleitung dazu bei uns schon seit 2010 zu finden:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mal zur Info: Die nächste Sitzung der Trümmertruppe VDSF ist im Juni 2013!
> 
> Ich wette zu den Finanzen wird da wieder nichts nachvollziehbares erklärt!


 
Eventuell wird aber auch die vermutlich desaströse Finanzlage mit einem technischen Schwellenwert begründet und auch in diesem Fall die Abschaffung der Nulltoleranz von Frau Dr. forciert. Ist ja in anderen Bereichen ihre übliche Vorgehensweise und wurde von ihren Wählern und Unterstützern ja bisher befürwortet. 

Und da schließt sich wieder der Kreis. Die setzt sich da als Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes hin und labert über die Natur und über uns Angler (*sorry, muss ja korrekterweise ab jetzt Angelfischer heißen*) und gibt nahezu taggleich ein Statement zur Gentechnolgie ab _"Es sei für niemanden ein Problem, wenn eine Maispflanze auf dem Acker gentechnisch verändert sei"_.(Quelle:Topagrar) 

Und für uns Angelfischer auch nicht, wenn wir genveränderte Angelfische fangen?

In der Politik gibt es ja bisher keinen technischen Schwellenwert und somit ist das Thema ja vermutlich im September nach der Bundestagswahl erst einmal durch mit der. Zumindest was die Politik der FDP angeht. Die Frage ist, in welcher Aufgabe sie größeren Schaden bei uns Angelfischern anrichtet?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und da schließt sich wieder der Kreis. Die setzt sich da als Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes hin und labert über die Natur und über uns Angler (*sorry, muss ja korrekterweise ab jetzt Angelfischer heißen*) und gibt nahezu taggleich ein Statement zur Gentechnolgie ab _"Es sei für niemanden ein Problem, wenn eine Maispflanze auf dem Acker gentechnisch verändert sei"_.(Quelle:Topagrar)



Wahrscheinlich gibts dann bald ein neues Stipp-und Feederfutter...

*Monsato de Luxe* |supergri

Empfohlen von der "Chefin" persönlich:m
Wer sollte sonst wissen,was für uns gut ist....?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es noch ein weiteres Interview geben wird..

Sollte es ja eigentlich...

Der Mai ist nun auch fast rum....

Da sollte nun ja der Kassensturz, den sie mit Björn Bauersfeld zusammen im Mai machen wollte, so langsam Ergebnisse gebracht haben ;-)))))

Auf diese Ergebnisse bzw. das Interview dazu bin ich mal richtig gespannt......

Und ich biete ne Wette an, dass der über Jahre zurechtgezimmerte Verschmelzungsvertrag als eine der ersten Amtshandlungen  - zumindest in Teilen - gebrochen bzw. geändert werden wird...

Die können keine zwei Geschäftstellen finanzieren........

Das wäre dann das näxte "Highlight" der Frau Dr. - und nicht, dass wir auch da nicht schon seit Jahren gewarnt hätten ;-))))




PS:
Sobald konkret was vorliegt, werden wir dann diesen Thread aufmachen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich meine, in der R&R sollten das nur 2 Teile sein... |kopfkrat
Aber irgendwas von "nur einer Geschäftsstelle" stand da sogar drin, _glaube ich_ (grad auf der Arbeit, Interview nicht zur Hand).
Sollte heute wohl im Zeitschriftenhandel zu haben sein; mal schauen was ihr noch so alles entdeckt, was mir nicht weiter aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Ich meine, in der R&R sollten das nur 2 Teile sein...


Na logo - das war sarkastisch von mir....

Glaubst Du denn ernsthaft, die Präsidentin/Funktionäre im VDSF/DAFV würden auf einmal vollumfänglich Angler informieren (obwohl die alles zahlen sollen) - noch dazu über ihre wohl kaum ausreichenden Finanzen???????..

;-)))))




PS:
Ich will auch gucken, dass ich das Heft heute kriege..


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Touché, hast mich voll dran gekriegt... |rotwerden


----------



## ulf (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die organisierten Angelfischer das wirklich gewollt hätten, wäre so jemand wie Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium, die so ungeeignet und gefährlich für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland sind, nie als Präsidentin/Präsidium  gewählt worden..
> [...]



Hallo

Das halte ich für einen absoluten Irrglauben. Diese Jobs will keiner machen. Dann kommt irgendjemand, der auf solche Pöstchen steht, aber von der Sache keine Ahnung hat. Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell so jemand durchgewunken wird. 

Wenn Du da was ändern willst, helfen all deine Beiträge rein gar nichts, dann mußt Du als Funktionär oder wenigstens als Delegierter schauen, daß Du das was geändert bekommst. Du muß dich, ob du willst oder nicht, am System beteiligen und das werden worauf Du ständig schimpfst: 
Ein Vereins/Verbandsfunktionär. 
Dort mußt Du dann die anderen Betonköpfe versuchen auf deine Seite zu ziehen und hoffen, daß das bei der entscheidenden Abstimmung immernoch so ist.
Und wenn Du dann wirklich etwas bewegt hast, dann kannst Du echt mal stolz auf Dich sein :m.
Aber die ewige Wadelbeißerei wird nichts, aber auch gar nichts, ändern.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



ulf schrieb:


> Wenn Du da was ändern willst, helfen all deine Beiträge rein gar nichts, ...


Völlig falsch.

Die Rolle eines *Presse-Mediums* -und das AB gehört schlichtweg zu diesen- ist zunächst mal Information & Aufklärung.

Wenn Scholl-Latour über die Zustände in Syrien berichtet, heisst das ja auch nicht, dass er dort der Nachfolger von Assad werden will _(irgendwie passt der Vergleich sogar... |rolleyes )_

Leider begnügen sich angelpolitisch sämtliche Printmedien mit dem Abdruck zugereichter Pressemeldungen (gr. Ausnahme ist das Interview, welches hier diskutiert wird) 
& in so gut wie allen anderen Internet-Angelplattformen quatscht man ausschließlich über praktisches Angelgedöns.

Das AB nimmt bei der Information eine absolute Sonderstellung ein, die sogar Leute schätzen, die nicht der Meinung des AB-Teams sind, wobei auch das team als solches _(ich rechne mich jetzt einfach mal dazu)_ auch nicht immer ein- & derselben Meinung ist.

Hier kann man eben auch anderer Meinung sein, bekommt aber im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Medien auch eine Informationsgrundlage dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Es geht hier nicht drum, was ich mache oder nicht (meinen Job übrigens, informieren und kommentieren)....

Sondern um Frau Dr., die für diesen Job samt ihrem Präsidium und den sie abnickenden Delegierten ungeeignet ist und die alle zusammen in die Wüste geschickt gehören..

So, damit wir die Äußerungen von Frau Dr. nochmal komplett kommentiert haben, hier zusammengefasst (Danke kati, für Deine Zuarbeit).


Vorabveröffentlchung Magazin Juni


> *Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP: Für Angler komplette Fehlbesetzung!​​*​Kommentare zu Interviews und Veröffentlichungen
> 
> Kann man jetzt auch online nachlesen, den ersten Teil des "Interviews":
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=493&Itemid=501
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hmmm....
auch wenn ich jetzt Off-Topic werde - aber @ Thomas, ich wehre mich immernoch gegen diese pauschale Aussagen, dass fast alle organisierten Angler schuld an der unglücklichen Personenwahl sind....

ich z.B werde in meinem Verein gar nicht über irgendwas informiert.... Auf Nachfragen regiert man mit Schulterzucken und wenn man kritisiert, kann es passieren dass man im besten Falle schief angeschaut wird.

ich bin seit rund 15 Jahren bei uns im örtlichen ASV. War davon 4 Jahre im Vorstand... das Thema VDSF, Verbände usw. kam da nie zur Debatte....

Wie sollen die hundert Tsd. organisierten Angler in D (die meist ähnliche Struckturen haben. wie ich sie schildere) - denn Einfluss darauf nehmen? ich sage gar nicht....

Alt eingesessene Vereine haben eine Stuktur... meist so alt wie sie starr ist. Da kannste als newcommer nix gegen ausrichten, je tiefer du bohrst umso wahrscheinlicher ist, dass du dir irgendwann nen anderen ASV suchen kannst.....

ich habe 4 Jahre im Vorstand vergeudet... mich in viele Brennesseln gesetzt und hatte davon... lass mich nachdenken... NIX.... (ach doch... Arbeit und Ärger.... und das auch noch freiwillig.... super!).

Nur mal meine Gedanken zu der pauschalen Kritik...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

offtopic



> Hmmm....
> auch wenn ich jetzt Off-Topic werde - aber @ Thomas, ich wehre mich immernoch gegen diese pauschale Aussagen, dass fast alle organisierten Angler schuld an der unglücklichen Personenwahl sind....


Nicht fast alle (hab ich auch níe behauptet):
Aber die notwendige Mehrzahl - so ist das nunmal in einer Demokratie..

offtopic Ende




PS:
Kenne das zu gut, wie Du das schilderst - wenns die Jungs aber nunmal nicht stört und sie das mit sich machen lassen, muss man das halt respektieren..


----------



## Honeyball (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Fr33:
Und was ist dann der Grund, warum Du und alle anderen in eurem Verein Beiträge zur Finanzierung eines Verbandes leisten, der euch alle offenkundig nicht zu interessieren scheint?
Wenn ihr einen erkennbaren Vorteil aufgrund der Verbandszugehörigkeit habt, wäre das ja noch verständlich, aber wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, würde es euch und dem Verein finanziell besser gehen, wenn ihr einfach nur Verein seid und nicht Verein in einem (unnützen?) Verband.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> würde es euch und dem Verein finanziell besser gehen, wenn ihr einfach nur Verein seid und nicht Verein in einem (unnützen?) Verband


Eben..
Warum etwas bezahlen, was man  nicht braucht und nicht will..????

Dann besser schnell raus und das Geld für die Angler selber sparen statt dem Verband in den Rachen schmeissen ;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Fr33:
> Und was ist dann der Grund, warum Du und alle anderen in eurem Verein Beiträge zur Finanzierung eines Verbandes leisten, der euch alle offenkundig nicht zu interessieren scheint?
> Wenn ihr einen erkennbaren Vorteil aufgrund der Verbandszugehörigkeit habt, wäre das ja noch verständlich, aber wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, würde es euch und dem Verein finanziell besser gehen, wenn ihr einfach nur Verein seid und nicht Verein in einem (unnützen?) Verband.:m



Ein Kommentar aus Fränkischer Sicht:
Der Verband ist hier inhaltlich den meisten Vereinen völlig Wurscht. Warum treten sie nicht aus? Weil der Landesverband (der wiederum im Bundesverband vertreten ist) eine Menge sehr attraktiver Gewässer gepachtet hat (Fränkisches Seenland, RMD-Kanal, ...). Nur Mitglieder von im Verband organisierten Vereinen haben zu diesen Gewässern Zugang.

Bis vor Kurzem waren viele Leute nur wegen dieser Verbands-Gewässer überhaupt in Vereine eingetreten. Oft als passive Mitglieder, weil ihnen die Vereinsgewässer Schnurz waren, die wollten nur Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern (seit 2 Jahren müssen sie dafür aktive Mitglieder sein. Das war der Deal der Vereine mit dem Verband, um mehr Kohle in die eigene Vereinskasse zu bekommen |supergri).

Beispiel mein Verein: Würde der aus dem Verband austreten, schätze ich, dass 1/3 der Mitglieder sofort den Verein verlassen würden, obwohl wir für fränkische Verhältnisse super Gewässer haben.

Ist sozusagen ein sich selbst erhaltendes System ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Tja, gekniffen ;-))

Da würd ich an die Politik rangehen (ja, ich weiss, Amigostaat bei euch mit vielen Verwandten ;-)) und das berichten, wie da ehrliche Angler abgezockt werden..

Und die Pachtverträge überprüfen lassen etc.. und gucken ob die Verpachtung ausgeschrieben war, mit anderen Vereinen zusammentun und versuchen die Gewäser zu pachten...

Bin eh am 04. Juni im bayrischen Landtag bei einer Fraktion  - wenn Du willst, kannst Du mir da was zuschicken bis dann, ich trag das gerne vor.-.-



PS:

Man sollte ja jedem helfen, den Fängen von Frau Dr. und dem VDSF/DAFV zu entkommen und das Geld sinnvoll für Angler einzusetzen............


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Da würd ich an die Politik rangehen (ja, ich weiss, Amigostaat bei euch mit vielen Verwandten ;-)) und das berichten, wie da ehrliche Angler abgezockt werden..
> 
> Und die Pachtverträge überprüfen lassen etc.. und gucken ob die Verpachtung ausgeschrieben war, mit anderen Vereinen zusammentun und versuchen die Gewäser zu pachten...




Ja nee, is klar..

Du bist also der Meinung, dass eine Verbandskarte - beziffern wir einmal die Jahresangelkarte für deren Gewässer auf 100-200 Euro (angenommener Wert) - Abzocke ist, 
im Vergleich zu mehreren Karten bei gleicher Gewässeranzahl - wenn dann jeder Verein ein Stück vom Kuchen pachtet wäre das ja die logische Folgerung - und der "ehrliche Angler" dann auf einmal 500 Euro bei 10 Vereinen berappt? 

Das kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen und bin mir sicher, dass auch die Fränkischen Angler damit ein Verständnisproblem hätten #h


----------



## präsident kav (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Warum müssen immer Lanzen gebrochen werden, ohne sie vorher im Kampf zu erproben? Wenn Frau Dr. Happach - Kasan von Angelfischern spricht, dann bezieht sie sich auf den Verbandsnamen. Und, dass Angelfischer in dem Verbandsnamen verankert wurde, ist dem Wunsch unserer Süddeutschen Mitglieder geschuldet, die sich Angelfischer nennen! Wenn sie schreibt, dass der  Komoran wie Wild behandelt werden sollte, dann fordert sie eine Abschussquote! Diese hat sie übrigens ganz klar in ihrer Antrittsrede gefordert. Und, wenn sie von einem Naturschutzverband redet, dann hat sie recht, denn der DAFV ist nicht nur Anglerverband, sondern auch anerkannter Naturschutzverband Deutschlands. 
Ich als Angler sehe mich auch als Naturschützer - aber im Gegensatz zum NABU möchte ich das was ich schütze auch nutzen können! 
Wer Haare in die Suppe schmeißt, um welche zu finden, der sollte in den Spiegel schauen und sich fragen, ob er wirklich zur Solidargemeinschaft Angler gehört.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar..
> 
> Du bist also der Meinung, dass eine Verbandskarte - beziffern wir einmal die Jahresangelkarte für deren Gewässer auf 100-200 Euro (angenommener Wert) - Abzocke ist,
> im Vergleich zu mehreren Karten bei gleicher Gewässeranzahl - wenn dann jeder Verein ein Stück vom Kuchen pachtet wäre das ja die logische Folgerung - und der "ehrliche Angler" dann auf einmal 500 Euro bei 10 Vereinen berappt?
> ...


 
Jedenfalls die sächsischen haben damit kein Problem und wissen die Vorzüge nach einigen Ausflügen gen West zu schätzen.
Immer erstaunlich, wenn man Land VB und Bund VB durcheinander bringt. Aber sicher kommt jetzt wieder die Bemerkung , wir sollen nicht zahlen etc. 
Im übrigen finde ich manches ( um mal aufs Thema zu kommen|supergri) im Interview Teil 2  durchaus richtig.
Z.B. nicht willkürlich am Tierschutzgesetz rumdocktern zu wollen
Glück Auf in die Runde
Gruß A


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, gekniffen ;-))
> 
> Da würd ich an die Politik rangehen (ja, ich weiss, Amigostaat bei euch mit vielen Verwandten ;-)) und das berichten, wie da ehrliche Angler abgezockt werden..
> 
> ...



Blauzahn hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Die Gewässer der Landesverbände (bzw. der Unterverbände wie Mittelfranken etc.) sind genau genommen die einzigen "Poolgewässer" Bayerns. Es käme den Angler signifikant teurer, wenn z.B. der Brombachsee von einem Verein gepachtet würde und er dann teure Tages- oder Jahreskarten zusätzlich kaufen müsste. Die gleiche Prozedur dann für Rothsee, RMD, ... und der Angler hat das zwanzig- bis dreißigfache des heutigen Betrags auf den Tisch gelegt.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Angler, die bzgl. der Verpachtungsregeln gegen den Verband tätig werden, gegen die Interessen der Angler handeln. Das kann mit Verweis auf die Statuten des Mitgliedsvereins sogar schnell den Rauswurf zur Folge haben.

Ich darf übrigens als Privatperson laut Satzung auch nicht gegen den Verein bei Gewässerkauf und -pacht mitbieten. Hätte den sofortigen Ausschluss zur Folge. Ich nehme an, die Spielregeln zwischen Verein und Verband sind die gleichen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich manches ( um mal aufs Thema zu kommen|supergri) im Interview Teil 2  durchaus richtig.
> Z.B. nicht willkürlich am Tierschutzgesetz rumdocktern zu wollen



Als Nicht-R&R-Leser interessieren mich natürlich brennend die Kernaussagen des Interviews Teil 2, vor allem zu C&R und dem Aspekt Tierschutzgesetz.

Kann das jemand in 2 Sätzen zusammenfassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> *Ich bin mir sicher, dass Angler, die bzgl. der Verpachtungsregeln gegen den Verband tätig werden, gegen die Interessen der Angler handeln*. Das kann mit Verweis auf die Statuten des Mitgliedsvereins sogar schnell den Rauswurf zur Folge haben.
> 
> Ich darf übrigens als Privatperson laut Satzung auch nicht gegen den Verein bei Gewässerkauf und -pacht mitbieten. Hätte den sofortigen Ausschluss zur Folge. Ich nehme an, die Spielregeln zwischen Verein und Verband sind die gleichen.


Gegen die des Verbandes, aber im Interesse der Angler...

Das zeigt mir schlicht, dass diese ganzen alten Strukturen - speziell der BV mit Frau Dr. und ihrem in meinen Augen komplett  inkompetenten Spalterpräsidium -  zerschlagen gehören.

Und durch etwas Zeitgemäßes ersetzt...

Wer erträgt was ist, nur weils immer so war, hätte heute noch die Nazis oder die DDR.......

Was auch zeigt (wie seit Jahrzehnten in der VDSF-Praxis (DAV wurde ja aufgegeben und ist damit nicht mehr relevant)),  dass von innen nix geht, sondern das schlicht  zerschlagen werden muss............

Gut, dass sich die ersten LV da auf den Weg gemacht haben , diesen VDSF/DAFV-Irrsinn nicht mehr mitzufinanzieren...


----------



## Honeyball (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Abgesehen davon, dass wir wieder etwas sehr OT abdriften, mal kurz zur Erinnerung, welche Frage ich eigentlich gestellt hatte. (wichtigste Passagen farblich hervorgehoben)


Honeyball schrieb:


> *@Fr33*:
> Und was ist dann der Grund, warum *Du und alle anderen in eurem Verein* Beiträge zur Finanzierung eines Verbandes leisten, der euch alle offenkundig nicht zu interessieren scheint?
> Wenn *ihr* einen erkennbaren Vorteil aufgrund der Verbandszugehörigkeit habt, wäre das ja noch verständlich, aber *wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, würde es euch und dem Verein finanziell besser gehen*, wenn ihr einfach nur Verein seid und nicht Verein in einem (unnützen?) Verband.:m



Und der von mir Angesprochene hat in seinem Profil drin stehen, dass er aus Dreieich kommt, was bekanntlich in Hessen liegt, nicht in Bayern, Franken oder sonstwo. Dass es in anderen Ländern und mit anderen Landesverbänden und deren Pachtgewässern ganz anders aussieht, ist mir durchaus bewusst gewesen, als ich die Frage gestellt habe, die sich ganz konkret auf die Situation in Hessen bezieht, also einem Land, wo ich nichts darüber weiß, ob und welche Gewässer da ausschließlich über die Verbandszugehörigkeit beangelbar sind.
Denn dass die Situation von Land zu Land unterschiedlich zu beurteilen ist, steht außer Frage. Hier in NRW z.B. rechtfertigt sich die Verbandszugehörigkeit eines Vereins z.T. über den dann möglichen Zugang zur Kanalkarte. Das interessiert den Möhnesee- oder Ruhrangler herzlich wenig, und trotzdem sind nicht wenige Vereine Verbandsmitglieder, obwohl sie entweder über schöne eigene Pachtstrecken verfügen oder sich die Mitglieder zusätzlich Erlaubnisscheine für die von ihnen beangelten Gewässer kaufen müssen.
Und genau das verstehe ich irgendwie genau gar nicht, während ich sehr wohl verstehe, dass einzelne Landesverbände durchaus Vorteile für ihre Mitglieder bieten.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nanana....... jetzt wieder alte Regime wie die DDR oder das 3. Reich auf eine Stufe mit dem neuen Verband zu stellen finde ich übertrieben.....

Momentan ist die Situation bescheiden.... aber wie Blauzahn schon schrieb, kann es noch schlimmer kommen! Ich habe den Glauben, dass sich von unten was ändert aufgegeben.....solange Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber stehen und einige Angler in ihren alt eingesessen Vereinen zittern müssen, dass sobald sie das Maul aufmachen, daheim im Gartenteich angeln dürfen oder es sich nicht mehr leisten können.... so lange passiert da wohl nichts mehr....

Wenn etwas privatisiert wird, so will jmd damit gewinnorientiert wirtschaften, oder den Zugang exklusiv halten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> , kann es noch schlimmer kommen!


Klar wirds noch schlimmer kommen, - wenn man Frau Dr., ihr Präsidium und den Spalterverband VDSF/DAFV so weitermachen lässt, nachdem die alle schon bewiesen haben, es nicht zu können.............

Gute Landesverbände brauchen diesen VDSF/DAFV als BV eh nicht, schwachen und inkompenten wird er nix nützen, die werden nur zahlen.

Warum also drinbleiben und die Chose (inkl. Präsidentin und Präsidium) auch noch bezahlen, in so einem desaströsen VDSF/DAFV????


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich manches ( um mal aufs Thema zu kommen|supergri) im Interview Teil 2  durchaus richtig.
> Z.B. nicht willkürlich am Tierschutzgesetz rumdocktern zu wollen


Das will ja auch niemand.

Aber es ist eben eine Definitionsfrage, was denn der "vernünftige Grund" nach §1 TierSchG ist.

Meiner Meinung (& vieler anderer) nach, ist dies eben nicht 'ausschließlich der Kochtopf', sondern der vernünftige Grund muss 'das Angeln selbst' sein.

Von einer Interessensvertretung für Angler erwarte ich, dass sie genau diesen Standpunkt vertritt und eben nicht im vorauseilenden Gehorsam vor den Angelgegnern in die Knie geht und unsere Angelei damit 'entschuldigt', dass wir ja nur fressen wollen.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Und wenn dann noch hinzu kommt, dass sich ein Landesverband an die Anti-Release-Doktrin einer Bundesverbandsvorsitzenden bindet, halte ich das Hinterfragen der vereinseigenen Verbandsmitgliedschaft für nicht nur legitim, sondern spätestens dann für dringend notwendig, wenn man selbst und der eigene Verein in vielerlei hinsicht eine grundlegend andere Auffassung von der Angelfischerei hat.

Damit schließt sich auch für mich der Kreis zum Ausgangsthema dieses Threads, in dem es um eine Bundesverbandsvorsitzende geht, die in einem Interview leider den Eindruck hinterlassen hat,

weder genau darüber bescheid zu wissen, was und wen sie eigentlich zu vertreten hat,
noch durch fachliche Kompetenz auffallen zu können, 
noch eine wie auch immer geartete strukturisierte Vorgehensweise zur Verbesserung der Angelsituation in Deutschland in Planung zu haben


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Damit schließt sich auch für mich der Kreis zum Ausgangsthema dieses Threads, in dem es um eine Bundesverbandsvorsitzende geht, die in einem Interview leider den Eindruck hinterlassen hat,
> 
> weder genau darüber bescheid zu wissen, was und wen sie eigentlich zu vertreten hat,
> noch durch fachliche Kompetenz auffallen zu können,
> noch eine wie auch immer geartete strukturisierte Vorgehensweise zur Verbesserung der Angelsituation in Deutschland in Planung zu haben



Eben!


Sie hat keine Ahnung von Angeln, keine Ahnung von Anglern (wie auch als Nichtanglerin?)..

Will den Anglern aber nicht nur sagen wie sie angeln sollen, sondern auch noch warum sie angeln dürfen ..........................

Gute Landesverbände brauchen diesen elenden VDSF/DAFV als BV eh nicht, schwachen und inkompenten wird er nix nützen, die werden nur zahlen.

Warum also drinbleiben und die Chose (inkl. Präsidentin und Präsidium) auch noch bezahlen, in so einem desaströsen VDSF/DAFV????

Gut, dass sich die ersten LV da auf den Weg gemacht haben, diesen VDSF/DAFV-Irrsinn nicht mehr mitzufinanzieren...

Da capo!!!!


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Vorhin auf der R&R-HP gelesen, die Juni-Ausgabe mit dem Interview Teil II ist ab morgen, also Do. 23.5., im Handel.

Hoffe dann auf mehr Ansichten hier zu dem Text.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hier zzu lesen:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2013/030_Interview/Interview_Teil_2.pdf


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Bevor das Heft überhaupt in die Läden kommt, stellen die das online... |bigeyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Zitat H-K..._da ich von einem Vermessungsingenieur abstamme,kann ich mir auch vorstellen,den Fang zu messen_

Kaxxe...*mein* Vater war Maurer.|uhoh:


Was ich positiv hervorheben möchte,wäre die Meinung zum Bewusstsein 
der Angelei in der Bevölkerung...das dieses nämlich in der Gesellschaft stärker sei,als von vielen angenommen.

Stimmt...einem Grossteil ist es Latte(Motto jeder so wie er mag),einige zeigen sich positiv aufgeschlossen und nur eine Minderheit lehnt die Angelei ab.

Heisst aber mal wieder im Umkehrschluss...der Feind sitzt eher in den eigenen Reihen und man kuschte vor Schüssen die noch gar nicht gefallen waren.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bevor das Heft überhaupt in die Läden kommt, stellen die das online... |bigeyes



Vielleicht ist das ja ein winiziger Anfang eines Umdenkprozesses in den Verbänden. Jedenfalls hat der DAV da schnell reagiert. Und nach einem ersten Überfliegen des Textes muss ich sagen, dass da einiges drin steht, was ich für eines der ersten Interviews einer frisch gewählten Präsidentin beachtenwert finde. Themen wie C&R, Wettkampfischen, Länderhoheit des Fischereirechtes usw.. Sie spricht auch die Aufarbeitung inhaltlicher Fragen an, die im Fusionschaos unter den Tisch gefallen sind und die finanzielle Situation, die es zu regeln und gestalten gilt. Sie sieht entgegen der alten weit verbreiteten VDSF-Meinung den Verzehr nicht als einzigen Grund des Angeln an und selbst die Prüfungspflicht wurde angesprochen, selbst wenn sie diese Frage zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht beantworten kann, ohne sich in die Materie reinzuarbeiten. Sie kann sich Gemeinschaftsfischen vorstellen...
Auch wenn sie nicht meine erste Wahl als Präsidentin ist, mir fiele zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mangels Informationen kein besseres ein und so schlecht finde ich ihre Aussagen im Interview jetzt nicht. 
Mir ist auch nicht wohl bei der ganzen Fusionsgeschichte, aber jetzt hier nach dem Haar in der Suppe zu suchen ist nicht meins. Angesichts einiger inhaltlichen Aussagen würde sie von einigen vielleicht sogar gefeiert werde, würde sie aus sagen wir z.B. Niedersachsen kommen:q.
Sie wird sich halt an ihrer Arbeit messen lassen müssen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja ein winiziger Anfang eines Umdenkprozesses in den Verbänden. Jedenfalls hat der DAV da schnell reagiert. Und nach einem ersten Überfliegen des Textes muss ich sagen, dass da einiges drin steht, was ich für eines der ersten Interviews einer frisch gewählten Präsidentin beachtenwert finde. Themen wie C&R, Wettkampfischen, Länderhoheit des Fischereirechtes usw.. Sie spricht auch die Aufarbeitung inhaltlicher Fragen an, die im Fusionschaos unter den Tisch gefallen sind und die finanzielle Situation, die es zu regeln und gestalten gilt. Sie sieht entgegen der alten weit verbreiteten VDSF-Meinung den Verzehr nicht als einzigen Grund des Angeln an und selbst die Prüfungspflicht wurde angesprochen, selbst wenn sie diese Frage zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht beantworten kann, ohne sich in die Materie reinzuarbeiten. Sie kann sich Gemeinschaftsfischen vorstellen...
> Auch wenn sie nicht meine erste Wahl als Präsidentin ist, mir fiele zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mangels Informationen kein besseres ein und so schlecht finde ich ihre Aussagen im Interview jetzt nicht.
> Mir ist auch nicht wohl bei der ganzen Fusionsgeschichte, aber jetzt hier nach dem Haar in der Suppe zu suchen ist nicht meins. Angesichts einiger inhaltlichen Aussagen würde sie von einigen vielleicht sogar gefeiert werde, würde sie aus sagen wir z.B. Niedersachsen kommen:q.
> Sie wird sich halt an ihrer Arbeit messen lassen müssen.
> ...



Das ist im Grunde auch meine Meinung nach lesen des zweiten Teils des Interviews.
Mehr kann man von einer Präsidentin - welche mit dem Angeln wenig, oder garnichts am Hut hat und zudem einer "Blockflötenpartei" (mancher erinnert sich #h) angehört, erwarten.

Was mir aber garnicht schmeckt und hier werde ich ganz bewusst wieder off Topic - ist, dass vom Präsidium - welches ja die Geschäfte führt / führen soll - so rein garnichts an Substanz kommt, was man irgendwie einordnen resp. bewerten könnte.

Mal eben die Frau Doktor nach vorn schicken, mit nem Spickzettel in der Hand, reicht für mich nicht aus. 
Auch wenn sie, wie bereits ausgeführt, nichts in dem Interview verhauen hat (und dabei meine ich beide Teile), was man (ich) zerreissen müßte.
Das überlasse ich anderen hier |bla:

René


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Blauzahn

Jo, alles aus dem Betrachtungswinkel, dass die Dame keine Ahnung vom Angeln hat.  

Ich frage mich bei dem Interview aber, was sie so Hoffnungsvoll bezüglich des Themas Kormoran macht?
Jahrelang wurde das Thema in der Politik verdrängt und nun soll es, weil sie DAFV Präsidentin ist aktuell sein/ werden?
Der DAFv Präsident kommt um die Ecke und nun Kormoran aufs Rednerpult?

Alles Wischiwaschi, keine konkrete Aussage. Es muss alles diskutiert werden.
Gemeinschaftsangeln? Inkl. Fang wiegen, messen und Preisvergabe? Wettkampfangeln ? 
Gemeinschaftsfischen erlaubt auch der VDSF.

Ich sehe keine Tendenz zur Besserung.
Nahrungserwerb alleiniger Grund zum Angeln?
Warum geht jemand angeln wenn er den Fisch nicht verwerten will und kann?
Im Grunde bleibt sie der VDSF Linie mit dieser Frage treu.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Alles Wischiwaschi, keine konkrete Aussage. Es muss alles diskutiert werden.
> Gemeinschaftsangeln? Inkl. Fang wiegen, messen und Preisvergabe? Wettkampfangeln ?
> Gemeinschaftsfischen erlaubt auch der VDSF.
> 
> ...



Aber gelesen hast Du das Interview schon oder? Vielleicht solltest Du wieder mal darüber schlafen um Dir da eine Meinung zu bilden:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich bin ja nicht gerade als flammender H-K-Fan bekannt, aber die Positionen, die sie hier im Interview vertritt, trage ich alle mit.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ja ein winiziger Anfang eines Umdenkprozesses in den Verbänden. Jedenfalls hat der DAV da schnell reagiert.
> War keine Kritik von mir, ist halt nur ungewöhnlich.
> 
> Und nach einem ersten Überfliegen des Textes muss ich sagen, dass da einiges drin steht, was ich für eines der ersten Interviews einer frisch gewählten Präsidentin beachtenwert finde.
> ...


Ich befürchte, das müssen wir tatsächlich.
Wenn ich sie am Interview messen wollte, wär es m.M.n. eine 5. 
_Kein_ ausreichend.

Und eine Stimme sagte zu mir, "Lächle, es hätte schlimmer kommen können".
Ich lächelte ...und es kam schlimmer!

Besten Gruß, Kati |wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Aber gelesen hast Du das Interview schon oder? Vielleicht solltest Du wieder mal darüber schlafen um Dir da eine Meinung zu bilden:q.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Ich habs gelesen. 
Und ich sehe die Aussagen nicht unbedingt positiv. 

Sie findet Gemeinschaftsfischen toll. Der VDSF auch. 
Sie findet C&R ok. Fragt aber weswegen man eigentlich angeln geht wenn man den Fisch nicht verwerten will.

Usw.

Das nennst Du eine positive Position für Angler?

Für mich ist das Unentschlossenheit, keine wirkliche Meinung haben...mit Tendenz zur VDSF Linie.
Wischiwaschi.

Danke Kati.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich sie am Interview messen wollte, wär es m.M.n. eine 5.
> _Kein_ ausreichend.
> 
> Und eine Stimme sagte zu mir, "Lächle, es hätte schlimmer kommen können".
> ...



Da kann man mal wieder sehen wie verschieden die Dinge gewertet werden können. Obwohl wir Fr. Dr. beide nicht besonders gerne auf dem Chefsessel sitzen sehen, lesen wir Ihr Interview und werten dies für uns selbst völlig anders. Wie schön, dass es diese Meinungsvielfalt gibt:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## ivo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

In diesem Interview lässt sie sich alle Möglichkeiten offen! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger steht da.

In diesem Sinne halte ich Sharpo´s "Analyse" für zutreffend.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Unentschlossenheit, keine wirkliche Meinung haben...mit Tendenz zur VDSF Linie.
> Wischiwaschi.



Mehr dazu, wäre weniger!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bei dem Interview aber, was sie so Hoffnungsvoll bezüglich des Themas Kormoran macht?
> Jahrelang wurde das Thema in der Politik verdrängt und nun soll es, weil sie DAFV Präsidentin ist aktuell sein/ werden?
> Der DAFv Präsident kommt um die Ecke und nun Kormoran aufs Rednerpult?



DIE Angelegenheit sehe ich ganz pragmatisch: Frau Dr. ist Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes und hat damit in so einigen Gremien Mitspracherecht, die ihr vorher trotz der Zugehörigkeit zum Bundestag mangels Zuständigkeit (evtl.) verschlossen waren.

Dass man hier Chancen nutzen kann, sollte offen auf der Hand liegen. Und dass ein Poliiker, der seine Felle davonschwimmen sieht, jede Chance ergreift, die sich ihm bietet, würden wir bei Frau Dr. beileibe nicht zum ersten Mal erleben.

Ob sie das macht, um bei der Anglerschaft nach Wählerstimmen zu fischen oder aus purer Überzeugung soll mir vollkommen Wurscht sein - wenn das Ergebnis stimmt, heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.

Ansonsten bin ich vom Interview einigermaßen positiv überrascht. Zum ersten Mal kommt seit langer langer Zeit überhaupt was Sinnvolles aus der Führungsriege. Und offenbar hat Frau Dr. schon selbst gemerkt, dass sie einen großen Scherbenhaufen sichten muss.

Dass das nicht von jetzt auf gleich geht, sollte man wissen. Dazu ist in der jüngeren Vergangenheit, um mal bei der Metapher zu bleiben, viel zu viel Porzelan zerschlagen worden. Aber Schritte in eine halbwegs richtige Richtung vermag ich durchaus zu erkennen.


----------



## mathei (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> DIE Angelegenheit sehe ich ganz pragmatisch: Frau Dr. ist Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes und hat damit in so einigen Gremien Mitspracherecht, die ihr vorher trotz der Zugehörigkeit zum Bundestag mangels Zuständigkeit (evtl.) verschlossen waren.
> 
> Dass man hier Chancen nutzen kann, sollte offen auf der Hand liegen. Und dass ein Poliiker, der seine Felle davonschwimmen sieht, jede Chance ergreift, die sich ihm bietet, würden wir bei Frau Dr. beileibe nicht zum ersten Mal erleben.
> 
> ...


 
du hast es richtig erkannt. einfach einen scherbenhaufen für sich persöhnlich nutzen.wo bleibt der angler ????? den sie vertritt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Das wird sich zeigen, wenn es soweit ist. Wie gesagt: wenn das Ergebnis stimmt, heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.

Verbands- und (insbesondere) Lobbyarbeit ist Politik, ganz prophane alltäglich praktizierte Politik. Wer das immer noch nicht begriffen hat und immer noch mit der rosa Brille rumrennt ... nunja.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Mich beeindruckt an diesem Interview am meisten, dass Sie entweder ihre persönliche Meinung in den letzten Wochen um 180° geändert hat oder ihr hier die Antworten anscheinend vorgegeben wurden. Auf jeden Fall stimmt es in meinen Augen absolut nicht mit den - in einem persönlichen Kontakt mit Frau Dr. HK - mir gegenüber getätigten Aussagen überein. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht was mir mehr Angst machen sollte. Die mir gegenüber geäußerten Aussagen, das Interview oder einfach nur die unterschiedlichen Aussagen? Wie auch immer- ich kann weder dem Interview noch der Person irgendetwas positives für uns Angler abgewinnen.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Meine Feststellung gerade:
DAV Mitglieder werten das Interview bzw. die Aussagen der Frau Dr. erheblich positiver als Mitglieder aus dem VDSF.

Erstaunlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Erstaunlich.


Nö, wieso?

Die VDSFler kennen ihren Sauhaufen - die DAVler lernen den doch jetzt erst kennen..

Nachdem sie sich aufgegeben haben ohne jedes festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele, ohne gesicherte Finanzierung, mit einer 4.- oder 5.-Wahl-Präsidentin ohne jede Ahnung von Anglern oder Angeln, ohne jede Mehrheit der Ex-DAVler in welchem der Gremien auch immer....


Den Armen bleibt ja nur die Hoffnung - auch gegen alle Fakten.....

Du weisst doch, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, wieso?
> 
> Die VDSFler kennen ihren Sauhaufen - die DAVler lernen den doch jetzt erst kennen..
> 
> ...



Ich wollte niemandem auf die Füsse treten.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Frau Dr. ist Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes und hat damit in so einigen Gremien Mitspracherecht, die ihr vorher trotz der Zugehörigkeit zum Bundestag mangels Zuständigkeit (evtl.) verschlossen waren...


Um _welche_ Interessen zu vertreten, ist die logische Frage auf deine These. 
Bööse Gedanken können einem da kommen.


----------



## pro-release (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habs gelesen.
> Und ich sehe die Aussagen nicht unbedingt positiv.
> 
> Sie findet Gemeinschaftsfischen toll. Der VDSF auch.
> ...



Ist wieder typisch... Sie hat das schon differenzierter formuliert:

Sie kann sich sehr gut vorstellen das man bestimmte Fische wieder zurücksetzt, sofern ihr überleben gesichert ist. Sie hat nur ein Problem damit wenn ein Angler sagt er schmeißt grundsätzlich alle Fische wieder zurück.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Vor allem das sie ein Mitspracherecht hat obwohl es dies auf Bundesebene gar nicht gibt.
Faktisch somit kein Mitspracherecht hat.  

Sie würde allenfalls in dieses Gremium eingeladen um beratend zur Seite zu stehen.

Aber durch ihren engeren Kontakt zu anderen Bundestagsabgeordneten erhofft man sich verstärkte Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ist wieder typisch... Sie hat das schon differenzierter formuliert:
> 
> Sie kann sich sehr gut vorstellen das man bestimmte Fische wieder zurücksetzt, sofern ihr überleben gesichert ist. Sie hat nur ein Problem damit wenn ein Angler sagt er schmeißt grundsätzlich alle Fische wieder zurück.



Was ist jetzt an meiner Aussage wieder typisch?
Die Richtung wie Frau Dr. zu C&R steht ist doch ersichtlich.
Da muss ich dies doch nicht weiter ausführen.

Wir schreiben beide vom Sinn her das gleiche.

Eindeutig VDSF Linie.


----------



## Tomasz (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Meine Feststellung gerade:
> DAV Mitglieder werten das Interview bzw. die Aussagen der Frau Dr. erheblich positiver als Mitglieder aus dem VDSF.
> 
> Erstaunlich.



Ja genauso wie Bauchschläfer und Kontaktlinsenträger eher der Person H-K zugeneigt sind als Seitenschläfer und Brillenträger|uhoh:.
Aber ich stimme Dir insofern zu, als dass sie in dem Interview Positionen anspricht, die so, wenn auch ein ganzes Stück offensiver, beim DAV vertreten wurden. Das dies den VDSF Anhängern nicht passt, die ja z.B. mit Herrn Braun einen starken Vertreter des bedingungslosen Abknüppelgebotes gewählt haben und auch Wettangeln nichts abgewinnen können, liegt natürlich auf der Hand.  
Nur weiter so mit Euren tollen Analysen. Aber vergesst dabei bitte nicht den Hintern hochzubekommen und bei Euch vor Ort etwas zu ändern. Vom anonymen Geschreibsel im Forum ändert sich nämlich rein garnichts. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> die ja z.B. mit Herrn Braun einen starken Vertreter des bedingungslosen Abknüppelgebotes gewählt haben und auch Wettangeln nichts abgewinnen können, liegt natürlich auf der Hand


Braun war ja Frau Dr.`s Vertrauter im VDSF  - vielsagend genug. 

Und ist ja zurückgetreten, weil er sich nicht mit seinen Konfusionsplänen im bayrischen LV durchsetzen durchsetzen konnte und die clever genug waren, ihre Kündigung auf der HV zu bestätigen..

Die VDSFler kennen ihren Sauhaufen - die DAVler lernen den doch jetzt erst kennen..

Nachdem sie sich aufgegeben haben ohne jedes festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele, ohne gesicherte Finanzierung, mit einer 4.- oder 5.-Wahl-Präsidentin ohne jede Ahnung von Anglern oder Angeln, ohne jede Mehrheit der Ex-DAVler in welchem der Gremien auch immer....


Den Armen bleibt ja nur die Hoffnung - auch gegen alle Fakten.....

Du weisst doch, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



pro-release schrieb:


> ...Sie kann sich sehr gut vorstellen das man bestimmte Fische wieder zurücksetzt, sofern ihr überleben gesichert ist. Sie hat nur ein Problem damit wenn ein Angler sagt er schmeißt grundsätzlich alle Fische wieder zurück.


 


Tomasz schrieb:


> ... die ja z.B. mit Herrn Braun einen starken Vertreter des bedingungslosen Abknüppelgebotes gewählt haben...


 
Sie vertritt doch sehr nah die Braun-Linie,
- die beiden Ausnahmen, Hegeangeln + Umsetzmaßnahmen, liegen definitiv außerhalb der Entscheidungsfreiheit des einzelnen Anglers,
- der "Ausnahmefisch", den sie sich vorstellen kann, müsste auch erst mal definiert werden + dazu _wer_ diesen definieren darf,
Das bleibt im Interview völlig offen.
Ich, mit durch Jahrzehnte geprägtem VDSF-Pessimismus, _glaube_ nicht, dass damit der einzelne Angler gemeint ist, aber das kann man natürlich auch anders deuten,
- und das Wort "_schmeißen_" ist gerade in diesem Zusammenhang bestimmt nicht zufällig gewählt worden.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja genauso wie Bauchschläfer und Kontaktlinsenträger eher der Person H-K zugeneigt sind als Seitenschläfer und Brillenträger|uhoh:.
> Aber ich stimme Dir insofern zu, als dass sie in dem Interview Positionen anspricht, die so, wenn auch ein ganzes Stück offensiver, beim DAV vertreten wurden. Das dies den VDSF Anhängern nicht passt, die ja z.B. mit Herrn Braun einen starken Vertreter des bedingungslosen Abknüppelgebotes gewählt haben und auch Wettangeln nichts abgewinnen können, liegt natürlich auf der Hand.
> Nur weiter so mit Euren tollen Analysen. Aber vergesst dabei bitte nicht den Hintern hochzubekommen und bei Euch vor Ort etwas zu ändern. Vom anonymen Geschreibsel im Forum ändert sich nämlich rein garnichts.
> 
> ...




Nein, dies stimmt nicht.

Gemeinschaftsfischen hat der VDSF immer befürwortet.
Von Wettangeln auch in Form von Hegefischen ist in dem Interview nie die Rede.

Auch C&R wurde nie abgelehnt, jedoch immer mit den gleichen Worten wie nun im Interview zu lesen sind begründet.

Du, ich bin lange genug Angler und habe mir Jahrelang das VDSF gequatsche angehört.
Das gleiche gequatsche lässt nun Frau Dr. in dem Interview ab.

Gemeinschaftsfischen ja gerne.

Und dann: Ohne Platzverlosung, ohne Preisvergabe etc.
Denn dann wäre es ja Wettangeln.
Oh, über 20 Teilnehmer, dies müsst ihr aber anmelden usw.

Neee Tomasz, aus der Vergangenheit haben wir gelernt (oder auch nicht), und ihr werdet es noch.

Ihr (DAV) rennt nun gutgläubig in eine Sache rein.....
Ich wünsche mir, das wir (VDSFler) uns irrren..aber ich habe sehr wenig Hoffnung.

Sicherlich ist Gemeinschaftsfischen eine interne Sache der Länder und deren Finanzbehörden.


----------



## Tomasz (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Neee Tomasz, aus der Vergangenheit haben wir gelernt (oder auch nicht), und ihr werdet es noch.
> ...
> Ich wünsche mir, das wir (VDSFler) uns irrren..aber ich habe sehr wenig Hoffnung...



Und ich wünsche mir dass endlich das schwarz-weiß-denken aufhört und die Gräben zwischen DAV-Basis und VDSF-Basis nicht noch weiter aufgerissen werden. 
Am meisten wünsche ich mir aber, dass man wirklich aus der Geschichte lernt und statt zu hoffen und zu schimpfen endlich mal angepackt wird die Probleme an der Wurzel zu lösen. Und die Wurzel ist nicht der BV sondern das einzelne Mitglied im Verein, das diese Funktionäre in die jeweiligen Positionen gewählt hat und dann nicht die Rechenschaft einfordert.  
Also bitte auch den nächsten Schritt tun und konkret vor Ort tätig werden und nicht anonym in einem Forum, in dem immer nur die selben 20 bis 30 Leute sich die Finger wund schreiben. Wie schon oft betont, bietet das Forum eine große Chance der Informationsgewinnung. Wichtig aber ist diese auch für sich zu verarbeiten und in die Vereine und ans Wasser zu tragen statt sich hier die Köppe heiß zu reden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Am meisten wünsche ich mir aber, dass man wirklich aus der Geschichte lernt


Daraus gibt's nur eines zu lernen:
Diese angerfeindlichen Verbände zerschlagen..

Zu was braucht man diesen BV, was soll er bringen, was haben beide BV zusammen die letzten 5 Jahre für um die 10 Millionen Euro Anglergeld geleistet, wieso sind nicht mehr LV so clever wie NDS, Bayern, der Rheinische und VFG, diesen Irrsinn nicht noch weiter zu finanzieren, warum soll ein einziger Angler das alles schlucken und bezahlen, was soll besser werden mit einem BV und einer Präsidentin, die keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln hat und abnickenden LVs, die trotzdem solche Leute wählen..

Was hats dem Angler gebracht, was solls dem Angler bringen, warum soll er das bezahlen, statt wenigstens zu versuchen das anglerfeindliche Konstrukt VDSF/DAFV zu zerschlagen?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Als Angler interessieren mich zunächst einmal ihre Äußerungen zu den Themen welche die anglerische Praxis am Wasser betreffen. 

Sprich:
Zurücksetzen von Fischen und Wettkampfangeln. 

*Zum Zurücksetzen gibt sie an:*


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das Gesetz eingehalten werden sollte. Doch eine vernünftige Verwertung muss ja nicht nur
> der Verzehr sein. Hegemaßnahmen und
> Auffrischung anderer Bestände bieten sich
> da an.


D.h. alles soll bleiben wie es ist. 
Zurücksetzen im Ermessen des Anglers soll nicht möglich sein.

Schon wenige Zeilen später schreibt sie dann:


> Ich kann mir sehr
> wohl vorstellen, dass herausragende Fische,
> Einzelexemplare, wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
> 
> ...



Wie das dann lt. obiger Aussage in der Praxis möglich sein soll verstehe ich nicht. 

Man könnte evtl. an ein "Küchenfenster" denken.
Aber das hätte man ggf. auch einfach klar ansprechen können.
"Die Erfahrungen im benachbarten Ausland haben gezeigt, dass ein sog. "Küchenfenster" von Anglern und Bewirtschaftern deutlich positiv wahrgenommen wird. Wir werden uns dafür einsetzen, dies auch in Deutschland flächendeckend zu etablieren. 

Stattdessen, bringt sie alle Standpunkte die man zu diesem Thema haben kann (außer generelles "Zurückschmeißen") in ihren Antworten unter und der Leser ist so schlau wie vorher. 
*
Beim Thema Wettkampfangeln* hat sie im ersten Teil ja schon klar gemacht, dass das Casting der Wettkampf der Angler sei.



> Ich finde auch, dass gemeinsames Angeln eine super Sache ist. Wenn sich Menschen versammeln, um gemeinsam einer Leidenschaft nachzugehen, sehe ich daran nichts schlechtes. Eine vernünftige Verwertung lässt sich da auch gut organisieren. Da ich von einem Vermessungsingenieur ab stamme, kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen,den Fang zu messen. Mehr Freiheit bedeutet aber auch eine größere Verantwortung für den Angler.
> Die will ich dann natürlich auch wahrgenommen wissen.



Und was soll uns das sagen? Gemeinschaftsangeln findet sie gut und sie kann sich vorstellen das Fische gemessen werden. Na prima - das ist genauso als hätte sie nichts gesagt. 

Die entscheidende Frage wäre hier gewesen, ob sie unter Ihrer Leitung Gemeinschaftsfischen wie einst im DAV oder eben denen wie sie im VDSF gepflegt wurden näher steht. Ich fürchte letzteres. 

Am besten fand ich diesen Satz:


> Der langwierige Fusionsprozess hat
> inhaltliche Themen etwas ins Abseits gedrängt.



Aber wirklich nur "etwas" ....


Andererseits kann ich es sehr gut verstehen, dass sie es für ausreichend erachtet ein paar Floskeln rauszuhauen und keine klare Position zu beziehen. Sie ist nicht im "Wahlkampf" und muss keine Mehrheiten hinter sich bringen. Sie könnte sich noch deutlicher gegen den früheren DAV-Liberalismus aussprechen, die Deligierten würden weiterhin brav Beifall klatschen. 

Echt beneidenswert, die Dame.


----------



## Tomasz (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daraus gibt's nur eines zu lernen:
> Diese angerfeindlichen Verbände zerschlagen..
> 
> Zu was braucht man diesen BV, was soll er bringen, was haben beide BV zusammen die letzten 5 Jahre für um die 10 Millionen Euro Anglergeld geleistet, wieso sind nicht mehr LV so clever wie NDS, Bayern, der Rheinische und VFG, diesen Irrsinn nicht noch weiter zu finanzieren, warum soll ein einziger Angler das alles schlucken und bezahlen, was soll besser werden mit einem BV und einer Präsidentin, die keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln hat und abnickenden LVs, die trotzdem solche Leute wählen..
> ...



Dann schlag zu...
Aber erkläre mir bitte noch vorher, was jetzt konkret an NDS, Bayern & Co. so clever ist. Wo sind deren angelpolitische Grundsätze, wo ist Bayern Abkehr von der Knüppelpflicht, wo ist die vielbeschworene innerverbandliche Demokratie und die Informationspolitik? Und um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, wo ist deren Engagement für einen möglichst freien und unbürokratischen Zugang zum Angeln für alle Bürger, wie er von den meisten DAV-Landesverbänden vetreten wird? Der LAVB ist mit Sicherheit kein Hort der innerverbandlichen Demokratie und schon garnicht einer guten Informationspolitik. Das muss dringend verbessert werden. Aber mit dem relativ freien Zugang zum Angeln tun sie ganz konkret etwas für die Angler und das ist was sich die meisten wünschen. Warum sie diese Fusion mitgemacht und vorangetrieben haben, wird sich wohl erst in der Zukunft zeigen. Mir wäre auch lieber gewesen, sie kommunizieren das offen mit ihrer Basis.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen: 





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt jederzei nen eigenen Thread  aufmachen, statt immer zu versuchen wie hier abzulenken..


. Hier geht es um ein Interview!


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hier will keiner irgendwelche Gräben aufreissen. Nur hat jeder hier unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Die einen im DAV und die anderen im VDSF.

Und ich als VDSFler sage Dir, das Interview ist nicht das, was Du Dir oder viele andere erhoffen.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Herausragende Fische sind Fische die auf der roten Liste stehen oder anderweitig geschützt sind.
Evtl. auch das sogenannte Küchenfenster. Liegt aber alles nicht in der Hand des Anglers.


----------



## Tomasz (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Als Angler interessieren mich zunächst einmal ihre Äußerungen zu den Themen welche die anglerische Praxis am Wasser betreffen.
> 
> Sprich:
> Zurücksetzen von Fischen ....



Hallo Franz,
Du hast Dir viel Mühe gemacht das Interview zu lesen und für Dich zu werten. Ich komme zu einer anderen Wertung, aber das ist unser beider gutes Recht, die Dinge unterschiedlich zu interpretieren.
Wenn Du aber z.B. das Zurücksetzen der Fische als Problem siehst (ich auch, aber bin als Brandenburger da in einer vorteilhafteren Lage) frage ich Dich ganz konkret als aktives bayrisches Vereinsmitglied, wie ist bei Euch die Stimmung an der Basis zu diesem Thema und wenn es Euch so auf den Nägeln brennt, was tut Ihr konkret damit sich da etwas ändert? Ihr habt meines Wissens das strikteste Entnahmegebot der Länder und der dafür zuständige Referent wurde von Euch zum Landeschef gewählt, nachdem er aus dem aktiven Dienst ausgescheiden ist. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bist Du auch als Lehrgangsleiter aktiv. Wo seht Ihr da konkret Eure Möglichkeiten der Einflußnahme auf die Gesetzgebung Eures Landes? Zu hoffen, dass vom BV da Hilfe kommt, wird so nicht funktionieren. Der Weg und der Kampf um Verbesserungen sollte von Unten nach Oben geführt werden. Das sollte uns die Geschichte nun endlich mal gelehrt haben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - der "Ausnahmefisch", den sie sich vorstellen kann, müsste auch erst mal definiert werden


 Monsanto Zander aus dem NOK ab 2m länge... :q


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Monsanto Zander aus dem NOK ab 2m länge...


#d
Du machst aber auch alles madig!
Wenn es demnächst den Monsanto-Tauwurm mit 8cm Durchmesser & zäher Lederhaut gibt, den kein Wels mehr vom Haken reissen kann 
und die MMM (Monsanto-Mega-Maden), auslutschsicher, fluoreszierend und unverpuppbar, 
dann rennst auch du Ungläubiger in den Fachhandel und dankst Frau Dr. mit einem blau-gelben Angelhut + Aufdruck 18%... 
_upps, etwas überschwenglich OT grad, sorry._


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nicht alles, nur die Anglerverarxxxe der Frau Dr. und die Befürworter der Gentechnologie!


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nicht alles, nur die Anglerverarxxxe der Frau Dr. und die Befürworter der Gentechnologie!



Verständnisfrage.

Ist der weniger kritisch bewertende Leser der Interviews von Frau Dr. H-K für dich gleichzeitig ein Befürworter der Gentechnologie?

Nur das wir mal drüber geschrieben/gesprochen haben...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Herausragende Fische sind Fische die auf der roten Liste stehen oder anderweitig geschützt sind.
> Evtl. auch das sogenannte Küchenfenster. Liegt aber alles nicht in der Hand des Anglers.




Was dann letztendlich wieder bedeuten würde,das alles so bleibt wie bisher...ICH lege es in meine Hand.

Jeder wird am Wasser wie gehabt sein eigenes Süppchen kochen...denn das scheint ja im Gegensatz zu diesem
Angelpolitischen Rumgeeiere zu funktionieren.#d


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was dann letztendlich wieder bedeuten würde,das alles so bleibt wie bisher...ICH lege es in meine Hand.
> 
> Jeder wird am Wasser wie gehabt sein eigenes Süppchen kochen...denn das scheint ja im Gegensatz zu diesem
> Angelpolitischen Rumgeeiere zu funktionieren.#d



Bin heut schwer von "Begriff",
deswegen noch ne Verständnisfrage hinterher.

Ich lese hier, dass man erwartet - du schreibst es ja gerade - das jemand vom Bundesverband dir sagt, du darfst Angeln gehen und selbst entscheiden, welchen Fisch du mitnimmst.
Ich kenne es nicht anders und sehe keine Veranlassung das mir einer dies sagt, schon garnicht benötige ich dazu eine "Weisung" eines Dachverbandes.

Das mag nun wieder daran liegen, das ich ein geborener DAV-Angler bin und dies schon immer selbst entscheiden konnte.
Aber nach ein paar Erfahrungen, persönlichen Gesprächen und eigenem Erleben mit geborenen VDSF-Anglern, ist das bei euch nicht anders.
Selbst in Bayern entscheidet das der Angler selbst und es wird hier ein Aufhebens darum gemacht, das niemand vom Bundesverband dies euch sagt.
Was ist der Sinn dieser Forderung?
Ich verstehe sie schlicht nicht....

Und ich bitte von Begründung, welche das Tierschutzgesetz an den Haaren aus der Kiste ziehen, abzusehen und auch davon, dass Bayern überall ist.

Danke für Aufklärung
René


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hallo Rene,
sicher darf man auch in ehem.VDSF besetzten Gebieten nicht alle(s) über einen Kamm scheren.Es kann gut gehen,muss aber nicht....

Nicht primär *welchen* Fisch ich mitnehme sondern ob ich *überhaupt *einen Fisch entnehme.

Ich erwarte da schlicht eine klare Ansage was den Zweck des Angelns angeht.Und das ist für viele das Angeln an sich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Selbst in Bayern entscheidet das der Angler selbst und es wird hier ein Aufhebens darum gemacht, das niemand vom Bundesverband dies euch sagt.
> Was ist der Sinn dieser Forderung?
> Ich verstehe sie schlicht nicht....
> 
> Und ich bitte von Begründung, welche das Tierschutzgesetz an den Haaren aus der Kiste ziehen, abzusehen und auch davon, dass Bayern überall ist.



Ich fische in Bayern und zwar in einem sehr liberalen Verein, der dem Angler seitens des Vorstands Freiraum lässt.
Trotzdem sah sich letztens der Vorstand genötigt, in einer Versammlung darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass Leute diverser Fraktionen unterwegs sind, um Angler beim Zurücksetzen kleinerer Karpfen etc. zu filmen und auf Basis dieser Dokumente anzuschwärzen.

Du hast Recht, der Angler entscheidet auch in Bayern selbst, jedoch beim Zurücksetzen eines 40er Kärpfchens auf sehr dünnem Boden stehend. Und der Teufel wollte es und ein Kollege wurde vor Kurzem von so einem "Naturschützer" angezeigt, weil er einen Karpfen im RMD zurücksetzte. Außer viel Wirbel wird nicht viel passieren (und ein paar Euro Strafe stören ihn auch nicht wirklich), aber hier sehe ich schon einen Bundesverband in der Pflicht, mal eine Linie zu ziehen, ganz unabhängig von den geltenden Landesgesetzen.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hallo Peter,

da unterscheiden wir uns wohl ein wenig, denn ich brauche niemanden, der mir den Zweck des Angelns definiert, denn den habe ich für mich selbst schon vor vielen Jahren definiert.

So wie ich deine Aussage aber verstehe, geht es dir um die Aussage des BV, dass das Angeln mit dem Gedanken/Willen - generell jeden Fisch zurück zu setzen - ausformuliert und somit von "höchster Stelle" legalisiert wird.
Das wiederum ist ein Punkt der an Toleranz und Befindlichkeiten scheitern wird und dazu braucht es nicht mal einen VDSF/DAV/DAFV - da reicht schon Angler Kurt, der anderer Meinung als Angler Klaus ist.

Wichtiger ist für mich das Verständnis für die Sache, das Angeln selbst, bei jedem einzelnen zu wecken und Toleranz nicht nur eine "dahingerotzte" (sorry) Floskel ist, sondern auch gelebt wird.
In unserem verschiedenen DAV gab/gibt es einen sehr schönen Imagefilm "Angeln ist mehr als Fische fangen" welcher in seiner Kernaussage eigentlich alles sagt, was zu sagen/zu zeigen ist.

Da müssen wir hin und nicht permanent fordern und nach Dingen rufen, sondern einfach das Angeln leben.

Der Carphunter, der Wallerspezi, der FoPu-Spezi, der Feederprofi, der Fliegenfischer, der Blechheini, der Wobblerspezi, der Gufiexperte etc. pp...

Naja - träumen darf man mal #h

René


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Da sprach Petrus:



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ... sondern einfach das Angeln leben.



Amen!


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Das wird dem Bundesverband am AXXXX vorbeigehen. Das ist Fischereigesetz ist Landesrecht. Da musst du dich schon an den Landesfischereiverband wenden. Gibt aber immer Probleme, da es noch die Bezirksfischereiverordnung gibt. Dazu noch die AVFiG. Momentan ist in Mittelfranken bezüglich der Genehmigung von Fischereierlaubnisscheinen m.E. nach, durch das Landratsamt ein Ausnahmezustand vorhanden.
Die Vereine wissen zwar wie es werden soll, aber es íst noch nichts rechtskräftig!! Also gilt das Bayerische Fischereigesetz, das aber wiederum durch die Bezirksfischereiverordnung ausgehebelt wird. Somit wären die alten, von den Vereinen beantragten, über der gesetzlichen Vorschriften liegenden Schonzeiten und Schonmaße geltend, aber diese werden durch das Landratsamt, wenn sie auf den Erlaubnisscheinen stehen, so nicht genehmigt!!! Heisst, da sind Fischereivereine schon mal dabei 2000 oder mehr Erlaubnisscheine Umdrucken zu müssen!!
@Naturliebhaber: Das der Angler in Bayern entscheidet stimmt, aber über was? Ich war in Roth und in Augsburg dabei.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Da sprach Petrus:
> 
> 
> 
> Amen!



Blubb, Blubb...

Oder doch Blubb?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> da unterscheiden wir uns wohl ein wenig, denn ich brauche niemanden, der mir den Zweck des Angelns definiert, denn den habe ich für mich selbst schon vor vielen Jahren definiert.
> 
> ...



Resignieren bringt ja nix...also abwarten und im Rahmen der eigenen Möglichkeiten handeln.Wenns nix nützt, kann man ja immer noch Anarchist bleiben|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Das wird dem Bundesverband am AXXXX vorbeigehen. Das ist Fischereigesetz ist Landesrecht. Da musst du dich schon an den Landesfischereiverband wenden. Gibt aber immer Probleme, da es noch die Bezirksfischereiverordnung gibt. Dazu noch die AVFiG. Momentan ist in Mittelfranken bezüglich der Genehmigung von Fischereierlaubnisscheinen m.E. nach, durch das Landratsamt ein Ausnahmezustand vorhanden.
> Die Vereine wissen zwar wie es werden soll, aber es íst noch nichts rechtskräftig!! Also gilt das Bayerische Fischereigesetz, das aber wiederum durch die Bezirksfischereiverordnung ausgehebelt wird. Somit wären die alten, von den Vereinen beantragten, über der gesetzlichen Vorschriften liegenden Schonzeiten und Schonmaße geltend, aber diese werden durch das Landratsamt, wenn sie auf den Erlaubnisscheinen stehen, so nicht genehmigt!!! Heisst, da sind Fischereivereine schon mal dabei 2000 oder mehr Erlaubnisscheine Umdrucken zu müssen!!
> @Naturliebhaber: Das der Angler in Bayern entscheidet stimmt, aber über was? Ich war in Roth und in Augsburg dabei.
> Gruß Peter



Hi Peter,

ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das von dir Gesagte nur teilweise, was aber auch daran liegen mag, dass du über einige Entwicklungen besser informiert bist als ich. 

Ich weiß nicht, bzgl. welcher Dinge Du in Roth und Augsburg dabei warst, aber die Sache ich einfach die, dass es für mich recht einfach ist, einen 10kg-Karpfen mit Hinweis auf das Tierschutzgesetz (nicht vorhandene Verwertungsmöglichkeit) zurückzusetzen, aber das halt beim Zurücksetzen von klapperdürren "Kleinkarpfen" nicht greift. Trotzdem werde ich mir auch in Zukunft die Freiheit nehmen, Karpfen unter 45cm auf keinen Fall zu entnehmen. Ein Karpfen zwischen 50 und 60cm landet bei mir aber eigentlich immer im Topf. Wohin gegen der 87er, der mir vorige Woche auf die Schleienangel eingestiegen ist (15er Vorfach, hollaholla |supergri), auch wieder schwimmt.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Manche Behörden greifen auf die VDSF - "Leitlinie" zu.
In NRW wurde der Grund "Nahrungserwerb" mit Verweis auf den VDSF von der Landesregierung eingeworfen als es um stark belastete Fische ging.
Ein Angelverbot drohte.

(Soweit ich mich noch erinnere)

Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp ist daraufhin umgeschwengt und hat weitere Gründe für das Angeln aufgeführt. Eine klare Abkehr von der VDSF Leitlinie.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sie würde allenfalls in dieses Gremium eingeladen um beratend zur Seite zu stehen.



Dass es bei Naturschutzfragen sogar eine Anhörungspflicht gegenüber einem anerkannten Naturschutzverband gibt und dieser auf Bundesebene sogar ein Klagerecht hat, ist dir bekannt oder?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Aber nach ein paar Erfahrungen, persönlichen Gesprächen und eigenem Erleben mit geborenen VDSF-Anglern, ist das bei euch nicht anders.



Boah René! Was kennst'n du für Leute? :q

Mir wäre nicht ein einziger Carphunta aus dem Westen bekannt, der C&R praktizieren würde - nicht einer!

Und natürlich wird auch jede Bachforelle ordnungsgemäß mit dem Knüppel erschlagen.

Zumindest im Westen.

Mein Gott, Leute! Merkt ihr eigentlich, welche hahnebüchenen Implikationen ihr hier mitunter vom Stapel lasst?

Ich hab mit so einigen Anglern aus dem VDSF-Gebiet zu tun (gehabt) und reichlichst Gespräche geführt. Da wird nichts aber auch gar nichts anderes praktiziert, wie hier im Osten auch. BaWü mit seinem Nachtangelverbot bildet sicher eine Ausnahme aber selbst meine Karpfenfreunde aus Bayern machen sich nichtmal ansatzweise Gedanken beim Zurücksetzen ihrer Fänge - nicht im geringsten.

H.-K. : die Frau ist es jetzt wie lange im Amt? Was erwartet ihr eigentlich? Einen fertigen 10-Punkte-Plan? Die Frau ist zunächst mal Politikerin - und verhält sich auch so.

Denkt ihr ernsthaft, dass ihre Äußerungen nur und ausschließlich von der Anglerschaft zur Kenntnis genommen werden? Die wird sich dreimal überlegen, was sie sagt - schon im Hinblick darauf, dass sie mit ihren Aussagen andere Interessengruppen tangiert und dort eventuell Konflikte schürt.

Was soll die sagen zum Thema C&R? Was erwartet ihr denn? Dass sie in einem öffentlichen Interview sagt "Jo, find ich gut!" und dann das Getrampel der Tierschützer losgeht? Alternativ dazu hätte sie auch sagen können "Nö, find ich ********!" ... na dann wär der Anglerboard-Server aber in Flammen aufgegangen wegen der Überhitze, die der arme Prozessor ob des Ansturms an wüsten Wortmeldungen entwickelt hätte.

Der bleibt im Moment gar keine andere Wahl, als sich irgendwie da durchzulamentieren.

"Ich bin Angler! Was andere denken interessiert mich nicht!"? Ernsthaft? Glaubt ihr das wirklich? 

Jetzt hat die ihr erstes öffentliches Statement abgegeben - und wird dafür in der Luft zerrissen. Ob die wirklich einen Plan hat und nun erstmal zusehen muss, wie sie eben ALLE Interessengruppen da unterbringt ... egal! Die Frau ist ********! Die muss weg! Die ist 4. oder 5. Wahl!

Besser machen oder Maul halten!

Ehrlich!


----------



## aalex (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Sorry wenn ich frage, aber was ist VDsf Gebiet und wer ist diese Frau H-K?????????????|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Als VDSF-Gebiet werden oft die ehemaligen Westländer bezeichnet in denen der VDSF dominierte, Frau Dr. H-K ist die designierte Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV, FDP-Noch-Bundestagsabgeordnete Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.



> Dass es bei Naturschutzfragen sogar eine Anhörungspflicht gegenüber einem anerkannten Naturschutzverband gibt und dieser auf Bundesebene sogar ein Klagerecht hat, ist dir bekannt oder?


Wie konnte da der DAV unter Mikulin nur so gut arbeiten, ohne dass er Naturschutzverband war??

Und wann und wo hat der VDSF seinen Naturschutzstatus in den letzten Jahren positiv für Angler eingesetzt?

Das Argument diente doch nur dazu, dass der DAV in den VDSF übertreten musste um den Status zu erhalten, statt dass ein vernünftiger neuer Verband für Angler gegründet wurde (neuer Verband wäre Mikulin wohl auch lieber gewesen, als in den VDSF überzutreten..)..




> aber selbst meine Karpfenfreunde aus Bayern machen sich nichtmal ansatzweise Gedanken beim Zurücksetzen ihrer Fänge - nicht im geringsten.



Es gibt auch viele Leute, die sich nicht ansatzweise Gedanken machen, wenn sie verbotenerweise am Kindergarten in der 30er-Zone mit 70 vorbeirasen - und, ist dass das Ziel, dass man eben bescheuerte Gesetzgebung wie beim Abknüppelgebot/Nachtangelverbot etc. ignoriert statt bekämpft? 



Passt dann doch alles -  die organisierten Angelfischer haben ja dann wohl den Verband bekommen mit dem Personal (inkl. Klamet, Pieper etc.) das sie wollten, wählten und finanzieren - von den 290.000 abgesehen, die grade am Absprung sind oder den schon durchgeführt haben.

Weil sie auch nicht sehen, dass dieser VDSF/DAFV etwas Positives für sie tun kann und nicht einsehen, dass dann auch noch zu bezahlen..


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dass es bei Naturschutzfragen sogar eine Anhörungspflicht gegenüber einem anerkannten Naturschutzverband gibt und dieser auf Bundesebene sogar ein Klagerecht hat, ist dir bekannt oder?




Eine Anhörungspflicht ist aber kein Mitspracherecht.
Auch darf jeder in unserem Staat klagen, gegen alles und jeden.

Ich mache mir auch keine Gedanken, die VDSF Leitlinie und diverse andere Verordnungen gehen mir manchmal am Arsxx vorbei.
Nur wenn ich kontrolliert oder sogar angeklagt werde muss ich mich rechtfertigen und evtl. Geschichten ausdenken.
Beweispflicht hat die Klägerseite.

Filmt jedoch einer meine Tätigkeit....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> H.-K. : die Frau ist es jetzt wie lange im Amt? Was erwartet ihr eigentlich? Einen fertigen 10-Punkte-Plan? Die Frau ist zunächst mal Politikerin - und verhält sich auch so.
> 
> Denkt ihr ernsthaft, dass ihre Äußerungen nur und ausschließlich von der Anglerschaft zur Kenntnis genommen werden? Die wird sich dreimal überlegen, was sie sagt - schon im Hinblick darauf, dass sie mit ihren Aussagen andere Interessengruppen tangiert und dort eventuell Konflikte schürt.
> 
> ...


 
Wie viel Zeit sollen wir ihr denn geben? 

Was ich erwarte? Das sie sich als Präsidentin der organisierten Anglerschaft für uns einsetzt und unsere Interessen auch öffentlich ohne wenn und aber vertritt. Wenn ich eine Aufgabe übernehme, muss ich klare Ziele haben und diese auch mit aller Kraft und Macht öffentlich vertreten! Da sie jedoch Politikerin ist und nur schwafelt - wie ja aus diesem Interview einmal mehr ersichtlich wird - (und vermutlich wie bei den meisten Politikern ihre persönlichen Interessen und Ziele an Nummer eins stehen) und sich nicht klar positioniert ist sie in ja auch in meinen Augen für diese Aufgabe nicht geeignet und dieser nicht gewachsen! Punkt aus und fertig!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Leider diskutieren wir auf zwei Ebenen das selbe Thema. Um den Kreis von der C&R-Thematik zu Frau Dr. H-K wieder zu schließen, übernehme ich hier mal ein Zitat aus einer Pressemitteilung des LFV Westfalen und Lippe:



> Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern erfüllt die gesetzliche Hegepflicht und besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert sowie soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen. Insbesondere die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen genießt hohe Anerkennung und führt zu einer gesunden geistigen und körperlichen Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Angler investieren sehr viel Zeit und Geld in den Fischartenschutz und die Revitalisierung von Gewässerlebensräumen. Sie nehmen damit eine wichtige öffentliche und gesellschaftlich bedeutsame Aufgabe wahr.



Es ist für mich das Allermindeste, dass die Präsidentin eines Anglerbundesverbandes sich voll und ganz hinter genau diese Aussage stellt und sie in keinster Weise öffentlich negiert. Alles andere ist ein Angriff auf die von ihr vertretenen Angler und ein Dolchstoß für das Angeln in Deutschland (bzw. mit anderen Worten: Nichts anderes als schlechte alte VdSF-Tradition:m )

(Auch als Antwort auf wolkenkriegers Frage nach dem, was ich erwarte.)


----------



## Tomasz (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hallo Honeyball,
die von Dir zitierte Pressemitteilung hat Sie durch Ihre Aussage doch in keinster Weise negiert. Ob sie sich volll dahinter stellen würde, wurde sie nicht gefragt und somit kann ich auch keine Antwort dazu finden.
Aber mal im Ernst, was erwartet Ihr denn von einer gerade gewählten Präsidentin die einen Haufen zusammenhalten muss, der sich selbst untereinander nicht grün ist und unterschiedliche Philosophien des Angelns hat. Schon hier im Board sind sich die wenigen Diskutanten nicht einig über C&R und ob Puffangeln ordentliches Angeln darstellt. Bei einem klaren Statement Ihrerseits zu C&R wie Ihr Euch das wünscht, würde sie mit Bayern mindestens einen großen Verband vor den Kopf stoßen. Von daher muss sie doch den kleinesten gemeinsamen Nenner suchen und einen Rahmen schaffen, der es allen ermöglicht nach seiner Philosophie zu angeln.
Und da kann ich Ihrer Aussage zur Länderhoheit des Fischereirechts und der Nichteinmischung durch den BV etwas gutes abgewinnen.
Ich verstehe Eure Intention der "GEGEN ALLES" Politik jetzt wirklich nicht mehr. Was habt ihr an Hand der Satzung die Einmischung und Weisungsbefugnis des BV auf die Länder beschworen. Jetzt kommt von H-K dazu ein klares Statement und ihr sucht nach einem neuen Haar in der Suppe statt auch mal einzelne positive Entwicklungen zu betrachten. Was wollt Ihr mit Eurer Totalverweigerung erreichen? Wollt Ihr ernst genommen werden und sachlich diskutieren und reale Lösungswege suchen oder nur die Sau rauslassen und drohen alles zu zerschlagen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hier ist ja Frau Dr. das Thema - na denn:
Sie hat keine Ahnung von Angeln, keine Ahnung von Anglern (wie auch als Nichtanglerin?)..

Will den Anglern aber nicht nur sagen wie sie angeln sollen, sondern auch noch warum sie angeln dürfen ..........................

Gute Landesverbände brauchen diesen elenden VDSF/DAFV als BV eh nicht, schwachen und inkompetenten wird er nix nützen, die werden nur zahlen.

Warum also drinbleiben und die Chose (inkl. Präsidentin und Präsidium) auch noch bezahlen, in so einem desaströsen VDSF/DAFV????

Gut, dass sich die ersten LV da auf den Weg gemacht haben, diesen VDSF/DAFV-Irrsinn nicht mehr mitzufinanzieren...

Da capo!!!! 

Wenn ein BV nix machen kann, darf oder soll (Kormoran und Wasserkraft sind in der BRD Ländersache, in LV-Dinge will sich niemand einmischen), für was soll man diese Trümmertruppe bezahlen?

Was sollen die machen, wofür die Millionen Anglerkohle einsetzen, die anderswo besser aufgehoben wären?

Was soll sich verbessern dadurch, dass der DAV in den VDSF übergetreten ist zu dessen Bedingungen ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Ziele oder Wünsche?

Wie soll das klappen, wenn jetzt schon fast 300.000 Zahler auf dem Sprung aus dieser Desastertruppe sind?

Wo ist die Einheit?
Wie soll das finanziert werden?
Was soll erreicht werden?

Bevor nicht diese Fragen eindeutig und anglerfreundlich beantwortet sind, ist es nur ein  billiges "weiter so" der Ewiggestrigen VDSF/DAFV-Truppe..

Und damit erschliesst sich von selber, dass ein solcher Bundesverband zerschlagen werden muss und alle Verbände und Delegierten, die dieses Chaos angerichtet, unterstützt oder gewählt haben, das ist meine Ansicht...


Ich respektiere, dass die im DAV organisierten Angelfischer alle Versprechungen und angelpolitischen Ziele aufgegeben haben, um in den VDSF/DAFV zu dessen Bedingungen und Regularien überzutreten - akzeptieren werde ich das nie!

Sondern immer gegen einen solchen gegen Angler gerichteten VDSF/DAFV kämpfen und aufzeigen, wes Geistes Kind Präsidentin (Monsanto, Gentechnik, versagt bei Kormoran und Wasserkraft trotzdem sie in einer Regierungspartei ist, und, und, und...) und Präsidium sind..


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Man, lange hab ich zwischenzeitlich nach dieser ausformulierten Rechtfertigung des Angelns vs. Tierschutz über die Sozialkomponente gesucht!

Danke für die Fundangabe!


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wir dürfen nichts erwarten. 
Aber zahlen dürfen wir.

Ich habe eigentlich eine klare Ansage pro Angeln und ein Wort an die Angler erwartet und nicht die Wiedergabe der VDSF- Linie.

Rücksicht nehmen auf Bayern? Wieso? Die haben doch gekündigt.


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Manche Behörden greifen auf die VDSF - "Leitlinie" zu.
> In NRW wurde der Grund "Nahrungserwerb" mit Verweis auf den VDSF von der Landesregierung eingeworfen als es um stark belastete Fische ging.
> Ein Angelverbot drohte.



Das ist doch auch logisch, dass eine Behörde in NRW sich mit dem zuständigen LV, der ja im VDSF war/ist, über Dinge austauscht, wie von dir angesprochen.
Die Vernetzung - Fischereibehörde - Umweltministerium - Landesverband der Angler - ist nun einmal regional und auch politisch beeinflusst.
Wie soll da ein anderer Ansatz entstehen bzw. vorhanden sein, als diese - viel kritisierte - VDSF-Philosophie ?

Etwas anders sahen und sehen auch heute noch die "Leitlinien" im DAV-Land aus....
Aber nun mit der Aufgabe des DAV,
Diesen unmittelbar für diese Zustände (welche ihr jahrelang mitgemacht und mit zu verantworten habt) auch noch verantwortlich zu machen, grenzt schon ein wenig an Rosamunde Pilcher.....
Großes Kino #q

Diesen Bock habt ihr selbst geschossen !

letzter Absatz geht
@Thomas #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hier geht's nicht ums regionale oder LV (ausser dass die Delegierten und Präsidien der LV verantwortlich für das Chaos sind durch ihr abnicken), sondern um Frau Dr. und die Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV im Bund:
Sie hat keine Ahnung von Angeln, keine Ahnung von Anglern (wie auch als Nichtanglerin?)..

Will den Anglern aber nicht nur sagen wie sie angeln sollen, sondern auch noch warum sie angeln dürfen ..........................

Gute Landesverbände brauchen diesen elenden VDSF/DAFV als BV eh nicht, schwachen und inkompetenten wird er nix nützen, die werden nur zahlen.

Warum also drinbleiben und die Chose (inkl. Präsidentin und Präsidium) auch noch bezahlen, in so einem desaströsen VDSF/DAFV????

Gut, dass sich die ersten LV da auf den Weg gemacht haben, diesen VDSF/DAFV-Irrsinn nicht mehr mitzufinanzieren...

Da capo!!!! 

Wenn ein BV nix machen kann, darf oder soll (Kormoran und Wasserkraft sind in der BRD Ländersache, in LV-Dinge will sich niemand einmischen), für was soll man diese Trümmertruppe bezahlen?

Was sollen die machen, wofür die Millionen Anglerkohle einsetzen, die anderswo besser aufgehoben wären?

Was soll sich verbessern dadurch, dass der DAV in den VDSF übergetreten ist zu dessen Bedingungen ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Ziele oder Wünsche?

Wie soll das klappen, wenn jetzt schon fast 300.000 Zahler auf dem Sprung aus dieser Desastertruppe sind?

Wo ist die Einheit?
Wie soll das finanziert werden?
Was soll erreicht werden?

Bevor nicht diese Fragen eindeutig und anglerfreundlich beantwortet sind, ist es nur ein billiges "weiter so" der Ewiggestrigen VDSF/DAFV-Truppe..

Und damit erschliesst sich von selber, dass ein solcher Bundesverband zerschlagen werden muss und alle Verbände und Delegierten, die dieses Chaos angerichtet, unterstützt oder gewählt haben, das ist meine Ansicht...


Ich respektiere, dass die im DAV organisierten Angelfischer alle Versprechungen und angelpolitischen Ziele aufgegeben haben, um in den VDSF/DAFV zu dessen Bedingungen und Regularien überzutreten - akzeptieren werde ich das nie!

Sondern immer gegen einen solchen gegen Angler gerichteten VDSF/DAFV kämpfen und aufzeigen, wes Geistes Kind Präsidentin (Monsanto, Gentechnik, versagt bei Kormoran und Wasserkraft trotzdem sie in einer Regierungspartei ist, und, und, und...) und Präsidium sind..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

offtopic



> Etwas anders sahen und sehen auch heute noch die "Leitlinien" im DAV-Land aus....
> Aber nun mit der Aufgabe des DAV,
> Diesen unmittelbar für diese Zustände (welche ihr jahrelang mitgemacht und mit zu verantworten habt) auch noch verantwortlich zu machen, grenzt schon ein wenig an Rosamunde Pilcher.....
> Großes Kino



Den DAV und seine Leitlinien gibt's nicht mehr, wurde ja aufgegeben.

Und ich mache den sich selbst suizidierenden DAV nicht für die Zustände im VDSF verantwortlich - nur dafür, dass er mit Markstein seine Versprechen gebrochen hat:
Da waren wir ja noch recht und gerne gesehen, als der DAV mit Markstein meinte uns instrumentalisieren zu können.

"Böse" waren wir für die DAVler ja erst, als wir das aufdeckten und veröffentlichten mit den von Markstein und den DAV-LV einstimmig gebrochenen Versprechen...

Siehe 2010:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html
und 2013:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...dav-stimmt-ab-alle-versprechen-gebrochen.html

offtopic Ende


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch logisch, dass eine Behörde in NRW sich mit dem zuständigen LV, der ja im VDSF war/ist, über Dinge austauscht, wie von dir angesprochen.
> Die Vernetzung - Fischereibehörde - Umweltministerium - Landesverband der Angler - ist nun einmal regional und auch politisch beeinflusst.
> Wie soll da ein anderer Ansatz entstehen bzw. vorhanden sein, als diese - viel kritisierte - VDSF-Philosophie ?
> 
> ...




Da ist am Anfang nichts ausgetauscht worden. Die Stadt Dortmund hat einem Angelverein Druck gemacht und das Gewässer gesperrt. 
Angeln= Nahrungserwerb (mit Hinweis zum VDSF)
Dies hat dann Kreise gezogen und der LV hat sich eingeschaltet.
Stadt und Land sind nicht zum LV gegangen und haben um ein Gespräch gebeten.
Von einer Absprache kann keine Rede sein.
Ohne Einwand des LV wäre hier Ende gewesen.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Tomasz, Du verstehst mich falsch.
Ich bin nicht "gegen alles".
Ich warte nur seit Jahren auf ein Zeichen "Pro Angeln in Deutschland".
Und bei allem Geplänkel und bei allen neutralen Aussagen kann ich genau dieses eben nicht in ihren Antworten finden.
Meinethalben soll sie jede Chance der Welt bekommen, diesen 
"Haufen..., der sich selbst untereinander nicht grün ist und unterschiedliche Philosophien des Angelns hat", zusammen zu bringen.
Da wäre es doch der einfachste und diplomatischste Weg, genau diese Vielfalt der Philosophien als gegeben hinzunehmen und sich klar dazu zu bekennen, dass möglichst jeder nach genau seiner Philosophie im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze und Verordnungen leben und angeln kann und darf. Aber nein, auch sie zieht sich hinter das Tierschutzgesetz und den Deckmantel "Verwertung" zurück.
Auch für sie ist also nur "Verwertung" ein "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des Gesetzes. Das halte ich für falsch und sehe in dieser Einstellung eine extreme Gefahr für das Angeln in Deutschland (s.u. und C&R-Diskussion)

Ja, ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, dass sie in ihrem Interview sich eine Menge offener Hintertürchen lässt, die sogar Auswege in eine insgesamt positivere Sichtweise möglich lassen. Aber das europaweit anerkannte Motiv "Angeln um des Angelns Willen", das in Deutschland ausschließlich durch eine äußerst schwammige und wissenschaftlich in vielerlei Hinsicht -was ihre Auslegung betrifft- widerlegbare Interpretation des TierSchG-§17 mit einem gewissen Makel behaftet ist, geht sie einfach nicht an.
Mann, was würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du mit Deiner positiveren und auf Hoffnung fußenden Denkweise recht bekommen solltest.|rolleyes

Nur, wie war es denn bisher?
Was hat sich bewahrheitet?
Die von uns geäußerten Befürchtungen oder die von den dagegen Redenden Hoffnungen, dass alles niemals so schlimm werden wird?
Wieviel Zeit liegt z.B. zwischen unserm Anprangern des Nachtangelverbotes in B-W und dem Erscheinen der Petition dagegen?
Was passiert, wenn 10 oder mehr Freunde in Hamburg gemeinsam angeln gehen?
Warum stellt sich einer der größten LV gegen diese Fusion?
Warum ist ein anderer der größten LV innerlich mittlerweile so sehr zerstritten, dass egal wie es auf Bundesebene weiter geht, seine Zerschlagung immer wahrscheinlicher wird?

Sie sagt in diesem Interview, sie wolle in das Eigenleben der LV nicht hineinfunken, direkt nachdem sie angeprangert hat, dass einzelne Länder keine Kormoranverordnung haben, stellt sich aber hinter eine Satzung, durch die genau diese Einmischung überhaupt erst ermöglicht wird.

Sie manifestiert eine Umweltpolitik der maximalen menschlichen Einmischung, nicht nur außerhalb der Angelthematik (siehe Monsanto, Gen-Technik, Imkerei) sondern auch ganz extrem in der Kormoranfrage und stellt sich damit offen gegen genau die Gruppe der Naturschützer, mit denen Angler und Anglervereine auf unterer Ebene am erfolgreichsten und produktivsten zusammen arbeiten bei gemeinsamen Naturschutzprojekten.

Sie gibt offen zu, dass erst einmal Massen von inneren strukturellen und finanziellen Dingen zu beackern sind, bevor man so weit ist, "auf europäischer Ebene mit Stärke
mitzumischen", also genau das, was wir seit Monaten vorausgesagt haben, dass eine Fusion ohne *vorherige* Festlegung von Zielen und Strukturen zwangsläufig in ein organisatorisch kaum zu bewältigendes Chaos mit zudem noch einem hohen Maß finanzieller Unwägbarkeiten und Risiken führen wird, durch das jedes sinnvolle und zielgerichtete Handeln auf unabsehbare Zeit geblockt und verhindert wird.

Was also soll ich diesem Interview Positives abgewinnen?
Die Erkenntnis, dass wir mit einem Teil unseren Befürchtungen schon jetzt recht behalten haben oder den Ausblick, dass wir es wohl auch mit dem anderen Teil werden?
Das ist für mich nicht positiv und für das Angeln in Deutschland erst recht nicht.

Die wichtigste Feststellung des Interviews liegt nicht in ihren Antworten sondern in genau einer Frage:


> Deutschland ist umgeben von Nachbarländern, die dem Angler wesentlich größere Freiheiten einräumen. Er darf
> selbst entscheiden, ob er seinen Fang verwertet, oder – falls unbeschadet – zurücksetzt.


Die Interviewer haben ihr da quasi den Steilpass geliefert, um das Ziel zu formulieren, das positive Beispiel anderer Länder in einem geeinten Europa auch auf Deutschland auszuweiten. Und was macht sie damit? Sie lässt ihn nicht nur kläglich liegen, sondern schießt uns alle ins Verwertungsabseits. 
Was soll man wohl daraus schließen?


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was soll man wohl daraus schließen?



1. Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb
2. Angeln zur Hege (wobei man dafür nicht Angeln muss)
3. (ich habs vergessen)


----------



## Tomasz (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tomasz, Du verstehst mich falsch.
> Ich bin nicht "gegen alles".
> Ich warte nur seit Jahren auf ein Zeichen "Pro Angeln in Deutschland".
> Und bei allem Geplänkel und bei allen neutralen Aussagen kann ich genau dieses eben nicht in ihren Antworten finden.
> ...



Hallo Honeyball,
sorry wenn ich Dich da falsch verstanden habe, aber bei der  undifferenzierte Grundstimmung die hier verbreitet wird, lassen sich für  mich viele Aussagen der Boardis nur schwer werten. Immer wieder kehrende Sätze die  mit "zerschlagen" "Schande" "Nahrungserwerb" usw. gespickt sind und immer und immer  wieder wiederholt werden müssen, machen eine sachliche  Diskussion und  Wertung schwer möglich. Vielleicht wäre es das beste ich halte mich hier  raus.
Aber angesichts der Befürchtungen, die man im Vorfeld hatte, und da zähle  ich mich durchaus dazu, sehe ich in dem Interview tatsächlich positive  Signale. Vielleicht liegt das aber einfach nur daran, dass ich dieses Interview uneinvorgenommen gelesen und für mich gewertet habe.
Sie sagt doch klar, dass der Verzehr als alleiniger Grund nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Sie sagt doch klar, dass Fischreirecht Ländersache ist, in das sie nicht reinfunken will. Sie sagt doch zumindest, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen mit dem Vermessen des Fangs eine gute Sache sein kann.Sie stellt klar, dass sie sich das Zurücksetzten von Fischen vorstellen kann und macht an anderer Stelle auch klar, dass mehr Freiheit aber auch mehr Eigenverantwortung des einzelnen Anglers bedeutet. Sie findet Angler probelmatisch, die mit dem Vorsatz anngeln gehen, alles wieder zurück zu setzten. Da habe ich kein Problem mit. Und sie hält zum jetzigen zeitpunkt das festhalten an der Prüfungspflicht zumindest offen.
Also sorry, aber da habe ich von VDSF-Vertreten schon mehr Hardcore gehört und gelesen. Von einer gerade erst gewählten Präsidentin, die noch nicht richtig in Amt und Würden steht, da eine Revolution zu erwarten ist Träumerei. Das würde in meinen Augen nur in das Schwarz-Weiß-Denken der Hardcore-Fraktion hier im AB passen. Den Weg durch die Instanzen zu gehen und dabei selbst Verantwortung zu übernehmen, wollen dabei aber die wenigsten. Ich frage mich wer wann was zerschlagen soll, wenn sich alle immer nur im AB auskotzen, statt bei sich vor Ort in den Vereinen zu tun und Mehrheiten zu organisieren. Wer Veränderungen will, muss sich einbringen und wird entweder verzweifeln wie Ralle24 oder eben sehen, dass es keine schnelle Revolution geben wird, sondern Schritt für Schritt gehandelt werden muss, mit allen Rückschlägen die dabei zu ewarten sind. Wenn Du eine andere Alternative hast die Verbände zu verändern, dann immer her damit. Ich würde mir auch eine andere Verhältnisse wünschen, da liegen unsere Meinungen sehr nah beieinander und ich denke dass weißt Du auch.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> Den DAV und seine Leitlinien gibt's nicht mehr, wurde ja aufgegeben.




Den DAV gibt es noch bis zur Eintragung des DAFV
und die Landesverbände, welche die Leitlinien vertreten haben und dies auch heute noch tun, gibt es auch nach der Eintragung des DAFV !

offtopicaus



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da ist am Anfang nichts ausgetauscht worden. Die  Stadt Dortmund hat einem Angelverein Druck gemacht und das Gewässer  gesperrt.
> Angeln= Nahrungserwerb (mit Hinweis zum VDSF)
> Dies hat dann Kreise gezogen und der LV hat sich eingeschaltet.
> Stadt und Land sind nicht zum LV gegangen und haben um ein Gespräch gebeten.
> ...



Dann stimmt da aber was mit eurer Zusammenarbeit - Verein - Regionalverband - Landesverband - Kommune - nicht.
Denn das ist eine Grundvoraussetzung für vernünftige Arbeit an der Basis.
Und wenn eine Behörde Fische untersucht und darin Schadstoffe feststellt muß sie ganz einfach handeln, denn das erwartet man ja auch an anderer Stelle, wenn z.B. in Lebensmitteln Schadstoffe entdeckt werden...
Dafür sind diese Institutionen ja da.

Grüße


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich kann Dir nicht viel zu der Zusammenarbeit sagen.
Was man aber immer vom Verband hört, ist dass die Kommunikation zwischen der Rot-Grünen Regierung und dem LV  sehr schwierig ist.

In wie weit muss man handeln wenn Schadstoffe festgestellt werden?
 Handeln muss man doch nur wenn der Fisch zum Verzehr bestimmt ist. Ist dieser nicht zum Verzehr geeignet, darf dieser nicht beangelt werden. Jedenfalls nach derzeitiger Rechtsauffasung. Und einige Proben bestätigen, dass dies sogar wahrscheinlich flächendecken in Deutschland der Fall ist.

Die Schadstoffgrenzen der Lebensmittelindustrie gellten meines Wissens nicht für selbst gefangenen Fisch.

Aber egal, jeder liest aus dem Interview etwas anderes. 
Ich erkenne in dem Interview keine Besserung zur VDSF- Linie.
Man darf gerne anderer Meinung sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Honeyball,
> sorry wenn ich Dich da falsch verstanden habe, aber bei der  undifferenzierte Grundstimmung die hier verbreitet wird, lassen sich für  mich viele Aussagen der Boardis nur schwer werten. Immer wieder kehrende Sätze die  mit "zerschlagen" "Schande" "Nahrungserwerb" usw. gespickt sind und immer und immer  wieder wiederholt werden müssen, machen eine sachliche  Diskussion und  Wertung schwer möglich. Vielleicht wäre es das beste ich halte mich hier  raus.
> Aber angesichts der Befürchtungen, die man im Vorfeld hatte, und da zähle  ich mich durchaus dazu, sehe ich in dem Interview tatsächlich positive  Signale. Vielleicht liegt das aber einfach nur daran, dass ich dieses Interview uneinvorgenommen gelesen und für mich gewertet habe.
> Sie sagt doch klar, dass der Verzehr als alleiniger Grund nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Sie sagt doch klar, dass Fischreirecht Ländersache ist, in das sie nicht reinfunken will. Sie sagt doch zumindest, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen mit dem Vermessen des Fangs eine gute Sache sein kann.Sie stellt klar, dass sie sich das Zurücksetzten von Fischen vorstellen kann und macht an anderer Stelle auch klar, dass mehr Freiheit aber auch mehr Eigenverantwortung des einzelnen Anglers bedeutet. Sie findet Angler probelmatisch, die mit dem Vorsatz anngeln gehen, alles wieder zurück zu setzten. Da habe ich kein Problem mit. Und sie hält zum jetzigen zeitpunkt das festhalten an der Prüfungspflicht zumindest offen.
> ...



Sie hat keine Ahnung von Angeln, keine Ahnung von Anglern (wie auch als Nichtanglerin?)..

Will den Anglern aber nicht nur sagen wie sie angeln sollen, sondern auch noch warum sie angeln dürfen ..........................

Gute Landesverbände brauchen diesen elenden VDSF/DAFV als BV eh nicht, schwachen und inkompetenten wird er nix nützen, die werden nur zahlen.

Warum also drinbleiben und die Chose (inkl. Präsidentin und Präsidium) auch noch bezahlen, in so einem desaströsen VDSF/DAFV????

Gut, dass sich die ersten LV da auf den Weg gemacht haben, diesen VDSF/DAFV-Irrsinn nicht mehr mitzufinanzieren...

Da capo!!!! 

Wenn ein BV nix machen kann, darf oder soll (Kormoran und Wasserkraft sind in der BRD Ländersache, in LV-Dinge will sich niemand einmischen), für was soll man diese Trümmertruppe bezahlen?

*Was sollen die machen, wofür die Millionen Anglerkohle einsetzen, die anderswo besser aufgehoben wären?

Was soll sich verbessern dadurch, dass der DAV in den VDSF übergetreten ist zu dessen Bedingungen ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Ziele oder Wünsche?

Wie soll das klappen, wenn jetzt schon fast 300.000 Zahler auf dem Sprung aus dieser Desastertruppe sind?

Wo ist die Einheit?
Wie soll das finanziert werden?
Was soll erreicht werden?

Bevor nicht diese Fragen eindeutig und anglerfreundlich beantwortet sind, ist es nur ein billiges "weiter so" der Ewiggestrigen VDSF/DAFV-Truppe..*


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Naja, mal bis zur nächsten Versammlung abwarten, evtl. lösen sich die Probleme von selbst...in Form von Auflösung.


----------



## Tomasz (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, mal bis zur nächsten Versammlung abwarten, evtl. lösen sich die Probleme von selbst...in Form von Auflösung.



Ja klar, abwarten ist immer eine gute Lösung#d.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Den Weg durch die Instanzen zu gehen und dabei selbst Verantwortung zu übernehmen, wollen dabei aber die wenigsten. Ich frage mich wer wann was zerschlagen soll, wenn sich alle immer nur im AB auskotzen, statt bei sich vor Ort in den Vereinen zu tun und Mehrheiten zu organisieren. Wer Veränderungen will, muss sich einbringen und wird entweder verzweifeln wie Ralle24 oder eben sehen, dass es keine schnelle Revolution geben wird, sondern Schritt für Schritt gehandelt werden muss, mit allen Rückschlägen die dabei zu ewarten sind. Wenn Du eine andere Alternative hast die Verbände zu verändern, dann immer her damit. Ich würde mir auch eine andere Verhältnisse wünschen, da liegen unsere Meinungen sehr nah beieinander und ich denke dass weißt Du auch.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Oh ja, unsere Meinungen liegen wirklich sehr nah beieinander!!!

Und wenn ich eine Alternative wüsste, dann gäbe es diese längst.

Übrigens stehe ich dem Thema "abwarten" tatsächlich etwas weniger skeptisch gegenüber als Du. Die Dinge insgesamt nehmen ja bereits einen Lauf, den wir vor eineinhalb Jahren noch nicht zu hoffen gewagt hätten, siehe Beispiel Niedersachsen, siehe Bayern. Vielleicht sind das die ersten zarten Pflänzchen, aus denen Mal der fruchtbare Acker wird.#c


----------



## Tomasz (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oh ja, unsere Meinungen liegen wirklich sehr nah beieinander!!!
> 
> Und wenn ich eine Alternative wüsste, dann gäbe es diese längst.
> 
> Übrigens stehe ich dem Thema "abwarten" tatsächlich etwas weniger skeptisch gegenüber als Du. Die Dinge insgesamt nehmen ja bereits einen Lauf, den wir vor eineinhalb Jahren noch nicht zu hoffen gewagt hätten, siehe Beispiel Niedersachsen, siehe Bayern. Vielleicht sind das die ersten zarten Pflänzchen, aus denen Mal der fruchtbare Acker wird.#c



Vielleicht sind NDS und Bayern zarte Pflänzchen. Aber bislang eher Eintagsfliegen. Nur weil sie nicht dem Konstrukt DAVF beitreten wollen, macht sie das nicht zu Verbänden, wie ich sie mir wünsche. 
Ich möchte Verbände die eine vernünftige Informationspolitik machen (sehe ich bei NDS wenigstens ansatzweise) und innerverbandliche Demokratie leben. Verbände die sich für ein möglicht liberale Angelmöglichkeiten einsetzen (sehe ich bei Bayern nun garnicht). Da habe ich bei letzterem mit dem LAVB mehr als NDS und die Bayern zusammen. Mit der Informationspolitik und dem Demokratieverständnis hapert es in Brandenburg aber gewaltig. Abwarten und hier annonym meckern wie es viele tun kann aber nicht die Lösung sein. Einfordern müssen wir das schon selbst vor Ort am Wasser oder im Verein. Das ist für mich die einzige Alternative und die einzige konkrete Möglichkeit, wo ich mich einbringen kann. 

Schönes Wochenende

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Nur weil sie nicht dem Konstrukt DAVF beitreten wollen, macht sie das nicht zu Verbänden, wie ich sie mir wünsche.


Wahrlich nicht....

Dazu gehören ja aber auch noch der VFG (inhaltlich ne Vollkatastrophe) und der Rheinische (da muss man noch abwarten)..

Insgesamt eben um die 290.000, die sich nicht von einem Trümmertruppenbundesverband die Kohle abzocken lassen für weniger als nix....

Ein Anfang...

Mehr nicht...

Aber auch nicht weniger....



Während der VDSF/DAFV das Ende ist............

Die hatten eine historische Chance - und haben sie schon im Vorfeld grandios versaut........


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

In diesem Kontext mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage.

Der LSFV NDS hat ja im letzten Jahr die Kündigung im VDSF nach Präsidiumsbeschluss ausgesprochen.
Diese Kündigung sollte doch eigentlich am 5. Mai auf der Mitgliederversammlung von den Stimmberechtigten abgesegnet werden.
Nun fand das aber offenbar nicht statt, da man seitens des Präsidiums noch abwarten möchte, wie auch die Ablehnung der Eilanträge dazu aus zwei Bezirken zu diesem Mitgliederbeschluß zeigt.

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?op...itgliederversammlung-2013&catid=13&Itemid=129

Das zarte Pflänzchen NDS - welcher in meinen Augen der einzige Verband ist, der bisher am konsequentesten im Bunde der Kündigenden handelte - wartet also erst einmal ab..
Warum?
Wenn er doch der einzige Lichtblick ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Weil der VDSF/DAFV oder DAV bisher trotz x-facher Nachfrage immer noch nicht in der Lage war, konkrete Zahlen vorzulegen und man warten möchte, bis man die den Mitgliedern des LSFV-NDS präsentieren kann.

Sowohl zu den Abschlüssen 2012 wie zum Haushalt 2014 und dem aktuellen Kassenstand 2013 liegt ja nichts Konkretes vor, wird alles nach wie vor bei Nachfragen abgewiegelt (siehe dazu auch das angefochtene Protokoll des VDSF/DAFV-Verbandsausschusses vom April 2013) - auch zur VDSF-GmbH übrigens und den ominösen DAV-Grundstücken........

Und die wohl zur Eintragung notwendige Bilanz des DAV ging bisher auch keinem LV zu -  bzw. wenn, nur seeeeehr "ausgewählten"...

Und weil seitens VDSF und von seinem Nachbarverband (mit dem VDSF/DAFV-Vize Pieper) massiv versucht wird, Einfluss beim LSFV-NDS zu nehmen und auch Vereine abzuwerben - da helfen dann konkrete Zahlen zur Veranschaulichung des Desasters ausserordentlich..


----------



## Blauzahn (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich will eigentlich darauf hinaus...



			
				LSFV NDS schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn alle entscheidungsrelevanten Informationen wie z.B. finanzielle  Situation der Dachverbände und konzeptionelle Ausrichtung des DAFV  vorliegen und dann endlich eine *sachlich fundierte* Entscheidung allen  Mitgliedern möglich wäre...


- zum Verständnis habe ich es mal hervorgehoben -

Ihr müßtet ja dann einen Schritt weiter sein als der LSFV NDS, denn in den ganzen zurückliegenden Diskussionen hier müssen ja die Aussagen über die Trümmer- und Desastertruppe - Rollatorfraktion und was weiss ich nicht alles, irgendwo fundiert sein.

Ihr habt demnach sachlich fundiertes Wissen / Unterlagen um zu diesem Entschluss zu kommen?
Lasst uns doch daran teilhaben...
aber bitte sachlich und fundiert !

Oder sind es nur Vermutungen?

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich gönn doch Deinem LV den neuen Dachverband - der wollte das ja und wills ja wohl auch bezahlen..

Soll er kriegen, soll er zahlen..

Gönn Du doch anderen, dass sie das nicht wollen.

Fundierte Gründe dazu gibts massenhaft, wie Du selber am besten weisst:
Angefangen mit mangelnder Information, Diskussion und fehlender Mitnahme der Angler, gebrochenen Versprechen, kein Vorlegen relevanten Zahlenmaterials und Verweigerung jeder Antwort bei Fragen darauf, keine angelpolitischen Grundlagen, keine Finanzierung und, und, und...

Und dazu dann eine Präsidentin (das Thema hier), die weder angelt noch von Anglern oder Angeln daher auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung hat.

Nicht wir müssen uns rechtfertigen für Fragen - *Rechtfertigen sollen sich die, welche die Kohle der Angler abzocken und über Angler bestimmen wollen.*


*Die hatten doch jetzt jahrelang verhandelt - und da sollte das dann doch alles schon feststehen* - oder (meine Vermutung: Sie könnens halt nicht und haben das durch das Verhandlungsergebnis und die Spaltung der organisierten Anglerfischer bewiesen)??

Und die sollen gefälligst auch die zugrunde liegenden Fragen beantworten (können) - genauso sollte jeder, der das Desaster dieser Spaltertruppe mitverantwortet hat durch Mitarbeit oder entsprechende Stimmabgabe (die müssen sich ja vorher informiert haben, wenn sie verantwortlich gearbeitet haben):
*Wenn ein BV nix machen kann, darf oder soll (Kormoran und Wasserkraft sind in der BRD Ländersache, in LV-Dinge will sich niemand einmischen), für was soll man diese Trümmertruppe bezahlen?

Was sollen die machen, wofür die Millionen Anglerkohle einsetzen, die anderswo besser aufgehoben wären?

Was soll sich verbessern dadurch, dass der DAV in den VDSF übergetreten ist zu dessen Bedingungen ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Ziele oder Wünsche?

Wie soll das klappen, wenn jetzt schon fast 300.000 Zahler auf dem Sprung aus dieser Desastertruppe sind?

Wo ist die Einheit?
Wie soll das finanziert werden?
Was soll erreicht werden?

Bevor nicht diese Fragen eindeutig und anglerfreundlich beantwortet sind, ist es nur ein billiges "weiter so" der Ewiggestrigen VDSF/DAFV-Truppe.. *


----------



## Sharpo (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja klar, abwarten ist immer eine gute Lösung#d.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Immer nicht. Aber in dem Fall eine gute Lösung.

Frau Dr. + Team sind in der Bringschuld. Nicht wir.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

*Um ein paar mehr Sichtweisen in den Pott zu schmeißen, eine Bitte an den MIT-LESER; 
genau DU bist gemeint:*

*Bisher 270 Postings - satte 9900 Klicks.
Natürlich klicken wir Dauerdiskutanten hier ziemlich häufig rein, um sich in Nestwärme aneinander zu reiben. #y

Uns ca. ein Dutzend Zankhämel dürfte man wohl nicht an einen Stammtisch setzen, der in einer Kneipe mit Sperrstunde steht  Trotzdem stammt nur ein Teil der Klicks von uns.*

*Mich interessiert DEINE Meinung zu dem Interview & der Präsidentin.

Keine Angst, hier muss man nicht die Verbandsgeschichte von der Steinzeit bis Facebookära vor- & rückwärts inkl. in 2 Fremdsprachen rezitieren können.

Teil 1 des Interviews aus dem Mai-Heft von Rute & Rolle:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=493&Itemid=501
Und hier Teil 2 aus der soeben erschienen Juni-Ausgabe:
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=500&Itemid=507

Was denkst DU zu all dem?*


----------



## velvet (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hallo René

Deine Bemerkung ist sehr deutlich in Deinem Posting.

_Ihr müßtet ja dann einen Schritt weiter sein als der LSFV NDS, denn in den ganzen zurückliegenden Diskussionen hier müssen ja die Aussagen über die Trümmer- und Desastertruppe - Rollatorfraktion und was weiss ich nicht alles, irgendwo fundiert sein.</SPAN>_

Du wirst sicherlich darin erkennen und auch sehen, dass hier nicht nur Fakten, sondern auch viel Emotionen im Spiel sind. Diese werden auch stets immer wieder neu eingebracht und somit kommt man zu keiner vernünftigen Lösung. 

Warum versucht man nicht gemeinsam – ich denke, fast alle Diskutanten im AB kennen sich auch persönlich – ein allgemein abgestimmtes Konzept/getragene Einstellung ohne gegenseitige Animositäten zu entwickeln, das man gegenüber den LVs und dem DAFV positionieren könnte?

Die Meinungen/Auslegungen z.B. über das Interview sind auch breit gefächert, bringen aber dennoch ersichtlich einige näher bzw. auseinander. Hier ist doch schon ein notwendiger Ansatz gegeben.

Würde dieser Konsens nicht der von uns Anglern angestrebten Zielsetzung dienlich sein?
Es ist doch wurschtegal, ob einer aus dem VDSF oder dem DAV kommt.

Wenn wir etwas gemeinsam erreichen wollen, dann müssen wir auch gemeinsam uns einbringen und zusammen arbeiten!


Abschließend für Kati:

_*Bisher 270 Postings - satte 9900 Klicks.*_
_*Natürlich klicken wir Dauerdiskutanten hier ziemlich häufig rein, um sich in Nestwärme aneinander zu reiben. *_

_*Uns ca. ein Dutzend Zankhämel dürfte man wohl nicht an einen Stammtisch setzen, der in einer Kneipe mit Sperrstunde steht Trotzdem stammt nur ein Teil der Klicks von uns.*_

Ja, es ist schon ganz schön frustrierend, wenn Leute zwar versuchen, sich vielleicht (?) zu informieren, dabei sich nicht erkennen geben und ihre Meinung/Ansicht auch nicht mitteilen wollen. 

Gruß von der Weser, schönes WE an die Mulde und ins Münsterland


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



velvet schrieb:


> Warum versucht man nicht gemeinsam – ich denke, fast alle Diskutanten im AB kennen sich auch persönlich – ein allgemein abgestimmtes Konzept/getragene Einstellung ohne gegenseitige Animositäten zu entwickeln, das man gegenüber den LVs und dem DAFV positionieren könnte?



Weil es vertane Zeit und Mühe ist.

Wie Rene ganz richtig bemängelt, kümmert es die allermeisten Angler nicht, was in den Verbänden geschieht. Das ist auch der Grund, warum eine Veränderung/Reform von innen heraus niemals gelingen kann. So war es in den 80ern, und so ist es heute.
Man könnte dennoch etwas neues, vernünftiges, aufbauen. Von Null angefangen. Dazu müsste allerdings diese Null erst einmal generiert werden. Die bestehenden Strukturen mit den amtierenden Personen verhindern größtenteils jeglichen Neuanfang wirkungsvoll, und die Basis bietet keinen Rückhalt. 

Klare, definierte Ziele, haben weder die amtierenden Funktionäre, noch diejenigen, die sich " von innen heraus" für Veränderungen einsetzen. Zumindest keine, die den eigenen Tellerrand überragen. 

Eine Auflösung der bestehenden Verbandsstrukturen ist unerlässlich, um Veränderungen herbeizuführen. 

Das ist auf Bundesebene im Grunde ohne große Nachteile und Schmerzen zu bewerkstelligen. Niemand braucht einen sehr teuren Bundesverband, der sich in seinen Aufgaben durch Europa- und Bundespolitik-BlaBla definiert. Wohl wissend, dass dies in keinem Falle eine wirkungsvolle Bühne darstellt, sondern bestenfalls Nebenkriegsschauplätze sind. 

Jeder Landesverband für sich kann problemlos ohne einen Bundesverband existieren, ohne Nachteile oder besondere Erschwernisse. Der DAFV ist eine Geldvernichtungsmaschine die ausschließlich zur Bedienung persönlicher Befindlichkeiten und Vorteile besteht. Entzieht man ihm das Geld, platzt dieses Konstrukt wie eine Seifenblase und niemand wird es vermissen.


Bei den Landesverbänden ist die Situation wesentlich schwieriger. Insbesondere dort, wo der jeweilige Verband gleichzeitig Gewässerpächter ist. Das liegt auf der Hand und muss nicht näher erläutert werden. Doch auch hier geht es letztlich nur ums Geld. Dreht man den Geldhahn ab, wird der betreffende Verband agil werden. Er muss tun, was er in den Jahrzehnten zuvor nicht getan hat, nämlich seine Rolle als Dienstleister verstehen und seine Kunden umwerben. 

Unterm Strich bleibt es dabei. Man muss die bestehenden Strukturen zerschlagen oder zumindest in ärgste Existenznöte bringen, um eine Veränderung herbei zu führen. 
Erst dann kann man Ziele und Konzepte verfolgen.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Du sagst es.
Der DAFV kostet nur Geld. Derzeit hat er nicht mal Ziele definiert.
Sinn und Zweck des Verbandes wäre somit?

Tretet ihr einen Verein bei der nicht weiss wofür dieser steht? 
Ok, gegen Wasserkraftwerke. Reicht euch das?
Im Grunde wäre es ja so als wenn man sich nun gegen Autobahnen einsetzen würde.
Beides in Massen in Deutschland vorhanden, beides wird im Grunde dringend benötigt.

Das Problem mit dem DAFV ist doch

a) keine Ausrichtung von Themen, Zielen und Projekten
b) unklare Finanzen
c) keine Bindung zu den Anglern vorallem zur Basis
d) mangelndes Demokratieverständnis, 
e) mangelden´s Dienstleisungsverständnis

Ein anonymer Haufen alter Männer und Frauen ohne Bezug zur Basis. 

Es weiss keiner wofür dieser Laden steht und wohin es gehen soll.
Der erste schreit ja bereits nach Rücktritt falls die Sichtungsfischen etc.  fortgesetzt werden.
(Ich bin ja mal auf den Kompromiss gespannt der ausgehandelt wird. Evtl. zahlt deren Verband dann weniger Beiträge an den DAFV.  |supergri  Oder dieser Verband bekommt ein anderes Bonbon zugesteckt.)

Bevor ich Geld für irgendetwas bezahle, möchte ich über die Leistungen informiert werden.
Ich erwarte einen "genau" definierten Gegenwert.

So verfährt doch im Grunde jeder hier.
Man wägt doch ab Preis vs. Leistung.
Oder zahlt jemand für null Leistung bzw. null Gegenwert?

Dann kann ich es auch einem Bettler auf der Strasse geben, von dem bekomm ich wenigstens noch ein Danke und glänzende Augen.


----------



## Honeyball (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

velvet, Dein Ansatz gefällt mir! #6

Denn genau das haben wir vor ca. 2 oder 3 Jahren schon genau hier im AB gemacht: Einfach mal ein paar Punkte aufgelistet, was man als Angler vom Dachverband der Landesverbände erwarten darf. Damals -es war weit vor der Fusion und die allgemeine Grundstimmung war noch von Hoffnung geprägt- ernteten wir damit Zustimmung auf breiter Front. Sogar der DAV-Präsident konnte sich damit anfreunden und hat in einem persönlichen Gespräch wortreich verkündet, dass es eine Fusion ohne entsprechendes Konzept nicht geben wird.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ausgerechnet ich mal einen deutschen Schlager zitieren werde, aber:


			
				Christian Anders schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schiff der großen Illusionen
> fährt langsam in die Nacht hinein.
> Mit Worten
> die im Wind verhallen
> hol ich es nie mehr wieder ein.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Will den Anglern aber nicht nur sagen wie sie angeln sollen, sondern auch noch warum sie angeln dürfen



Wo denn Thomas? Wo?

Und ich meine nicht irgendwelche Interviewstellen, in die du was ganz Furchtbares hineininterpretieren kannst, weils grad Klasse in deine Argumentationskette passt - ich meine ganz klare Aussagen im Sinne von "Ihr müsst", "Ihr dürft" oder eben "Ihr dürft nicht".

Wo denn Thomas? Wo?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Klare, definierte Ziele, haben weder die amtierenden Funktionäre, noch diejenigen, die sich " von innen heraus" für Veränderungen einsetzen. Zumindest keine, die den eigenen Tellerrand überragen.



|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wo denn Thomas? Wo?
> 
> Und ich meine nicht irgendwelche Interviewstellen, in die du was ganz Furchtbares hineininterpretieren kannst, weils grad Klasse in deine Argumentationskette passt - ich meine ganz klare Aussagen im Sinne von "Ihr müsst", "Ihr dürft" oder eben "Ihr dürft nicht".
> 
> Wo denn Thomas? Wo?



Bisschen theatralisch heute, was?

Kennst Du die Antrittsrede von Frau H-K. nach Ihrer Wahl ?
Kannst Du nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen ?


Angler kranken oftmals nicht nur am mangelnden Engagement, manchmal ist es auch der Intellekt, der ausbaufähig ist. 

Aber zum Schönreden reichts offenbar allemale.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Antrittsrede von Frau H-K. nach Ihrer Wahl ?



Ja, kenne ich.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen ?



Doch, kann ich. Ich habe aber nicht nach Interpretationen gefragt, sondern genau nach den Fakten, als die eure Interpretationen (denn nur solche sind es!) hier aber hingestellt werden! 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angler kranken oftmals nicht nur am mangelnden Engagement, manchmal ist es auch der Intellekt, der ausbaufähig ist.
> 
> Aber zum Schönreden reichts offenbar allemale.



Wem auch immer der Schuh passt - mir nicht!

Und mir unterschwellig mangelnden Intellekt zu unterstellen, verbitte ich mir entschieden!

Wenn klare Argumente fehlen, wird man persönlich? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wem auch immer der Schuh passt - mir nicht!
> 
> Und mir unterschwellig mangelnden Intellekt zu unterstellen, verbitte ich mir entschieden!
> 
> Wenn klare Argumente fehlen, wird man persönlich? Ernsthaft?




Was denn nun ? Passt der Schuh oder nicht ?

Wie auch immer, ich hatte das ganz allgemein gemeint, und daher auch bewusst mit einem großen Absatz versehen. 

Des weiteren solltest Du wissen, dass Frau Dr. gegen die Veröffentlichung einer von Ihr schriftlich abgegebenen Stellungnahme zum Thema "Grund zum Angeln" mit juristischen Schritten gedroht hat. Warum wohl ? Und wie soll man das werten? Und die Aussagen im Interview sind mit etwas Intelligenz ganz leicht zu durchschauen, allegemein gesprochen. 

Musst halt besser aufpassen und emsig mitlesen, dann bekommst Du sowas auch mit. Oder willst Du sowas nicht mitbekommen, weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein sollte?
Bricht dann Deine Argumentationskette zusammen?
Vermutlich.

Mir geht diese naive Gutgläubigkeit, mit der so mancher glaubt, in der bestehenden Verbandswelt könne man mit Argumenten und Engagement etwas ändern, inzwischen gewaltig auf den Keks.

All Ihr Reformer und Veränderer der letzten Jahre seid genauso erbärmlich gescheitert, wie ich seinerzeit. Aus genau den gleichen Gründen. Ihr wollt das nur nicht wahrhaben. 
Und nun klammert ihr Euch an imaginäre Strohhalme, weil Ihr Euch der Tatsache verweigert, dass all Eure Mühen umsonst waren. 

Sonst nix.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

die momentanen Beiträge spiegeln die reale Welt der Angler, Miteinander Reden geht nicht, am besten übereinander. Jeder vertreidigt seinen Standpunkt, wie beim Streit um die Schraube ner Stella#h
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die momentanen Beiträge spiegeln die reale Welt der Angler, Miteinander Reden geht nicht, am besten übereinander. Jeder vertreidigt seinen Standpunkt, wie beim Streit um die Schraube ner Stella#h
> Gruß A.



Damit hast du nicht unrecht...
|supergri|supergri

Aber lieber A.
mir sind Standpunkte und Ansichten, auf Basis eigenen Nachdenkens lieber, als die - von Meinungsbildnern - beeinflussten bzw. suggerierten.

Manchmal ist es sicher auch zu später Stunde sinnvoll nicht über Intellekt und Intelligenz zu philosophieren #h


----------



## Smanhu (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Um ein paar mehr Sichtweisen in den Pott zu schmeißen, eine Bitte an den MIT-LESER;
> genau DU bist gemeint:*
> 
> *Bisher 270 Postings - satte 9900 Klicks.
> ...



Hey,

nun denn, sie ist Politikerin, die nicht angelt. Grundsätzlich: wie soll jemand Angler in politischen Kreisen darstellen/vertreten, wenn die Leidenschaft dazu gar nicht vorhanden ist. 
Politiker sind Rethorikprofis und leider nicht mehr. 
Das Interview sagt mir, dass eigentlich alles so bleibt wie es ist, kurz gesagt. Gesetzgebungen sind Ländersache und man mischt sich da nicht rein...blablablabla Komoran...blablabla Wasserkraft..blablabla C&R...immerhin ist die Dame wasserverbunden :/....
Ich geb keinen müden Cent mehr auf Politikergeschwätz.
Die LV werden weiterhin ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen, ob nun im BV organisiert oder nicht und die Angler werden weiterhin am Wasser machen was sie wollen.
Mich wundert, dass Fr. Dr. sich nicht dafür einsetzt, dass an schönen Gewässern ein Hotel errichtet werden muss...natürlich mit staatlichen Subventionen. Da könnts dann für den nächsten Wahlkampf wieder eine kräftig Spende fürs Fraktionskässchen geben !

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: wie soll jemand Angler in politischen Kreisen darstellen/vertreten, wenn die Leidenschaft dazu gar nicht vorhanden ist.



Unterhalte dich mal mit deinem Landtagsabgeordneten über das Thema Leidenschaft.

Politik - und was anderes soll und kann eine Bundesverbandspräsidentin nicht machen - ist knallhartes Kalkül. 

Leidenschaft hat eventuell eine Sarah Wagenknecht - wie weit sie damit bisher gekommen ist, sehen wird ja ... genau, wie die leidenschaftlichen Piraten!

Die Aussagen gewisser Herren in Bezug auf die Gebahren und Vorstellungen in Brüssel sind nicht so weit hergeholt. Und um dort vernünftig Politik in unserem Sinne machen zu können, bedarf es einer gehörigen Portion Kaltschnäuzigkeit, der notwendigen moralischen Distanz und den richtigen Verbindungen.

Und auch, wenn jetzt endgültig alle Dämme brechen: jemand der unverholen mit den Mächtigen (nicht den Politikern, sondern den Industriellen) klüngelt, dürfte zumindest über die notwendigen Verbindungen verfügen.

Eine persönliche Affinität zum Thema ist sicherlich vorteilhaft - das Fehlen jedoch nicht wangsläufig nachteilig.

Die Frau soll uns nach oben hin vertreten - nach unten soll sie schön die Füße still halten. Ganz einfaches Prinzip.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Unterhalte dich mal mit deinem Landtagsabgeordneten über das Thema Leidenschaft.
> 
> Politik - und was anderes soll und kann eine Bundesverbandspräsidentin nicht machen - ist knallhartes Kalkül.
> 
> ...


 
Und das sind dann Deine Interpretationen, Vermutungen etc. 

Wo denn Wolkenkrieger sind denn die Fakten? Wo? :g

Ich kenne Fakten. Sie hat bisher nichts positives für uns Angler getan! Und jetzt möchte ich nicht hören "Aber sie ist doch erst...". Egal, sie hat nichts positives für uns Angler getan. Sie hätte bereits vor der Wahl beginnen müssen Ziele zu definieren. Naja, und die gibt es jetzt auch noch nicht. 

Das Interview ist für mich eine blabla verarxxxe! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das ist für mich Fakt.

Wenn Leidenschaft in Deinen Augen nicht vonnöten ist, so ist Motivation jedoch eine Grundvoraussetzung für diese Aufgabe. Wenn Du jedoch selbst nicht angelst, wie willst Du Dich dann für die Umsetzung von Zielen für Angler motivieren? Oder liegt die einzige Motivation darin den Vorsitz in Deutschlands größten Naturschutzverband inne zu haben? Dann gute Nacht Angeldeutschland!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sie hätte bereits vor der Wahl beginnen müssen Ziele zu definieren.



Das wäre nicht Aufgabe einer Präsidentin gewesen, sondern beider Fusionspartner.

Der Bundespräsident macht auch keine Realpolitik, sondern bildet zum einen eine gewisse Art von letzter Instanz (segnet gesetze aber oder eben nicht - aber entwirft diese weder, noch sorgt er für die Umsetzung) und zum anderen ist er Repräsentant nach außen hin.

Und genau das ist mein Verständnis gegenüber dem Amt von H.-K.

Das, was ihr fordert, liegt im Verantwortungsbereich ganz anderer Personen. So sehe ich das jedenfalls.

H.-K. sollte im Idealfall einfach nur die sein, die in die internationale Kamera grinst, flotte Reden schwingt und - und ich gehe davon aus, dass ihre Ernennung zumindest in Teilen auch von diesem Wunsch beseelt war - ihr Verbindungen nutzt, um die richtigen Gesprächspartner zusammen zu bringen.

Ich (als Angler) will gar nicht, dass die irgendwas entscheidet, was Auswirkungen auf mich hat. Das soll gefälligst der machen, der die lokalen Bedingungen auch kennt: nämlich mein LV.

Was ich von einer Präsidentin erwarte ist, dass die verhindert, dass von ganz oben (aka Berlin oder Brüssel) irgendwas durchgedrückt wird, was mein LV dann nicht mehr gerade biegen kann. Mehr will ich von der gar nicht umgesetzt wissen. Und da spielt für mich die Affinität zum Angeln eine eher untergeordnete Rolle - die ist in kühlen Verhandlungsrunden meine Meinung nach eher hinderlich ... verrennt man sich doch gerne mal in Sturheit und schlägt sich die Tür zu im Ernstfall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Bis jetzt hat sie es mit ihrem Präsidium und den Konfusionären aus den LV  immerhin schon geschafft, die organisierten Angelfischer zu spalten..

Man kann sich da dann wohl auf weitere Glanztaten freuen .....

Da ja hier vor allem Ex-DAVler für sie in die Bresche springen wird das mit der einstimmigen  Wahl zum Desaster wohl schon so seine Richtigkeit haben - die wollen das so und auch genau dieses Personal.

Passt also - Die Konfusionäre dürfen sich über ihren Erfolg freuen, ihr "kompetentes" Personal in eine Konfusion ohne Plan, Ziel und Finanzierung gepresst zu haben..

Ich respektiere das.

Akzeptieren werde ich das aber nie, da dies in meinen Augen den Anglern und dem Angeln  in ganz Deutschland nur schadet......


----------



## Deep Down (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Wolkenkrieger
Unsinn, selbstverständlich erwartet man von einem Kanditaten eine Stellungnahme zu seinen Positionen und Zielen und dies auch schon vor der Wahl, damit man weiß, mit wem man es zu tun hat! Spätestens aber nach der Wahl sind diese Ziele umgehend zu konkretisieren!

Eine Qualifikation für so ein Amt bringt man bereits mit und dazu gehört auch die fach- und sachliche Kompetenz! Zu so einem Amt kommt man ja nicht etwa wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde und muss sich nach der Wahl erst einmal zum Thema grundsätzlich erst"einlesen"! Eine gewisse Erfahrung in diesem Bereich muss der Kandidat also bereits mitbringen! 

Der Vergleich mit dem Bundespräsidenten hinkt aber mächtig gewaltig. Dieser ist historisch bedingt in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland relativ "machtlos" und politisch neutral im Amt ausgestattet 

Hiervon ist der Präsidenten eines Interessenverbandes aber deutlich zu unterscheiden. Dieser hat gegenüber anderen Interessenvertretern und Institutionen die Interessen seines Verbandes zu vertreten und die Belange desselbigen dabei aktiv zu fördern und zu wahren. Ein blosses Regieren reicht zur Wahrnehmung dieser Aufgaben nicht. 
Das setzt aber zwangsläufig unabdingbar voraus, dass er neben seinen sonstigen Qualitäten auch tatsächlich weiß, wovon er aufgrund fachlicher Erfahrung tatsächlich spricht!

Ein Bundesverband unterstützt zu dem seine Mitglieder bei der Wahrnehmung ihrer Aufgaben, soweit dies erforderlich ist!

Die Mitglieder und alle ihr angeschlossen Mitglieder erwarten zu dem eine Leitbildfunktion ihres Präsidenten, der immerhin vorgibt die Interessen aller (organisierten) Angler wahrnehmen zu wollen!

Dieses Leitbild soll Fr. Dr. verkörpern? 

Ich sehe nicht eine dieser Bedingungen oder Voraussetzungen in ihrer Person erfüllt!

Ich bleibe dabei, es ging ihr nur darum, in ihren Lebenslauf die Vertretung eines anerkannten Naturschutzverbandes einzufügen. Wer letztlich dieses Vehikel darstellt, ist völlig nebenächlich!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> H.-K. sollte im Idealfall einfach nur die sein, die in die internationale Kamera grinst, flotte Reden schwingt und - und ich gehe davon aus, dass ihre Ernennung zumindest in Teilen auch von diesem Wunsch beseelt war - ihr Verbindungen nutzt, um die richtigen Gesprächspartner zusammen zu bringen.


 
Ihre von Dir angesprochenen Verbindungen sind ebenfalls nur Mutmaßungen von Dir! Wenn ich Frau Dr. HK google finde ich nur Verbindungen im Bereich der Gentechnologie, Pferde ("Brandzeichen sind nicht schlimm") und Imker (Konzernprostitution). Sind das für Angler hilfreiche Verbindungen? Zweifel sollten erlaubt sein!

Und da unterscheiden wir uns. Ich bin Angler und kein Funktionär. Und so formuliere ich auch meine Ziele: ich möchte angeln und nicht casten. Und somit wünsche ich mir eine Präsidentin, die mir dieses weiterhin mit möglichst wenig Einschränkungen und Auflagen erlaubt. Und auch da habe ich - insbesondere nach meiner Interpretation des Interviews - meine Zweifel. Ja, ich interpretiere da viel hinein- muss ich ja so inhaltslos und schwach wie das Interview war. Man kann ja ein Interview auch mal in den Sand setzen, jedoch war dieses Interview vorbereitet und die Fragen nicht überraschend! Und dann solche Antworten einer Repräsentantin der deutschen (organisierten) Angelfischer???? Ich bitte Dich. Das ist ein Armutszeugnis! Sie hatte die einmalige Möglichkeit öffentlich für Klarheit zu sorgen, uns Angler über die Ziele und zukünftige Ausrichtung des DAFV zu informieren, ihre "Gegner" zu besänftigen und auf verschiedene Gruppierungen zuzugehen. Was hat sie davon erreicht? NIX! Nene, da gehört schon mehr dazu mich als (organisierten) Angelfischer von Ihrer Person zu überzeugen.


----------



## kati48268 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich möchte den Optimismus einiger hier ja auch nicht bremsen, aber die Sachlage, auf der man Prognosen erstellt, ist nun mal nicht die beste.

Blenden wir das gewesene Chaos bis zur Fusion einfach mal einen Moment aus und blicken ausschließlich in die Zukunft:

- Es existiert nur noch ein Verband, der deutlich kleiner als geplant ist und weiter bröckelt. Ist HK da diejenige, die die anderen wieder ins Boot holen kann?
Ich vermute nicht, der Zank unter all den alten Seilschaften besteht weiter, sie ist die Marionette einiger davon, das finanzielle Chaos bleibt bestehen.

- Sie soll Politik für Angler auf Bundes- & EU-Ebene machen. Mit Angeln hat'se nix am Hut, also bleiben die Connections einer Politikerin.
Mit EU hat sie gar nix am Hut bisher, sagt sie im Interview.
Im Bund ist sie höchstwahrscheinlich bald weg vom Fenster und letztendlich als dann-Ex-Abgeordnete in der Partei, die alle anderen als letzte abkönnen.
Ganz schön dünn, die Connections.

- Sie müsste mit anderen Organisationen arbeiten, z.B. mit den großen Naturschutzverbänden.
Da ist sie aber schon als Lobbyistin der Genindustrie verbrannt & die blau/gelbe Farbe dürfte auch kein besonders hilfreiches Tor sein.

- Als ein Liebling der Medien ist sie mir nicht grad bekannt.

- Mit Angeln hat'se nix am Hut (ich wiederhole mich), also wird sie wohl kaum an Stärke durch die Basis der Anglerschaft gewinnen können.

_*Was bleibt denn da?*_ #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Unterhalte dich mal mit deinem Landtagsabgeordneten über das Thema Leidenschaft.
> Da wird Leidenschaft oft mit Berechnung verwechselt.
> 
> Politik - und was anderes soll und kann eine Bundesverbandspräsidentin nicht machen - ist knallhartes Kalkül.
> ...



Mit diesem Prinzip führst du heute nicht mal mehr längerfristig eine Würstchenbude mit 2 Angestellten.Selbst da wirst du ohne Kundenbindung scheitern.Der Kunde muss vertreten und nicht *getreten* werden.

Pauschale Ablehnung von Frau Dr.H-K ist ebenso falsch wie sie in den Himmel zu loben. Menschen,egal in welcher Position sollte man  immer an gesagtem und dem anschl.handeln messen,an Erfolg aber auch Umgang mit Mißerfolg...aber das Bild das sie bisher vermittelt,lässt viele nicht gerade in Begeisterung ausbrechen.


Sicher..vieles liegt "dank "Föderalismus nicht in ihrem Bereich.
Den Vergleich mit dem BP finde ich recht interessant und stimmig aber...

Aber ein Richard v.Weizsäcker der Angler dürfte sie kaum werden...


----------



## Smanhu (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@wolkenkrieger

ich weis was du meinst. Ich steh zu 100% bei dir, dass die ganzen Ziele, usw. weit vor H.K geregelt werden hätten müssen. Dass sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit den Mist, der die letzten 2-3 Jahre beim Thema Fusion von den beteiligten Parteien getrieben wurde, wieder glatt bügelt, halt ich für unmöglich. Dass sie jetzt mit Thors Hammer in die Reihen der Bundes- und Landesverbändler schlägt, ist genauso unwahrscheinlich.
Bzgl. der Person H.K. seh ich das so, sie gehört einer Partei an, die eher den Mächtigen Tür und Tor öffnen will und von diesen wohl auch "Spenden" erhält. Die würde denen nie das Messer in den Rücken rammen und vor allem hätte sie dazu nicht die Macht. Wir reden hier von Wirtschaftszweigen mit Milliarden Umsätzen. Da ist die "Stimme" einer Fr. H.K. als Präsidentin eines popeligen Anglerverbandes, ein Staubkorn im Sturm und wird wohl eher belächelt. 
Das große Schild mit der Aufschrift "Naturschutzverband" ist in meinen Augen der größte Witz. In dieser Sparte gibts weitaus fähigere Protagonisten als eine H.K. die hier, aufgrund ihrer "fachlichen Herkunft" eher den Part des Antagonisten einnimmt.
Bezgl. der Stimme in Europa: denkst du, die Länder um uns herum, welche ziemlich alle weitaus freizügigere Angelgesetzgebungen haben, lassen sich von einem DAFV was "vorschlagen". Natürlich kann sie vorsprechen, nur wirds keinen interessieren. 

kurz OT ein
Die Kompetenz, die man in Brüssel vorfindet, will ich hier nicht kommentieren. Als Chemiker habe ich so meine Erfahrungen mit diesen Vögeln!
OT aus

Ich geh davon aus, wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe, dass sich nix ändern wird! 
Und wenn sich der Trend der Austritte der LV aus dem BV fortsetzen sollte, wird der DAFV und somit auch H.K., bald Geschichte sein. Ausser sie können mit Luft und Liebe wirtschaften 

Das ist ausschließlich meine Meinung zu der Person H.K. und was in Zukunft passieren wird, kann keiner von uns vorhersagen. Wir werden sehn und ich werde das Thema auch weiterhin verfolgen!

In diesem Sinne
Sascha


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Zu so einem Amt kommt man ja nicht etwa wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde und muss sich nach der Wahl erst einmal zum Thema grundsätzlich erst"einlesen"!



Genau das scheint mir in Anbetracht des Fehlens einer für beide Seiten tragbaren personellen Alternative (dass es die durchaus gab, ist ja kein Geheimnis - dass die aber aus diversen Gründen dann doch nicht zur Verfügung stand allerdings auch nicht) exakt so gelaufen zu sein: wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde.

Quasi: "Willste nicht mal?" "Najut, ich kanns ja mal versuchen."

Und jetzt kommt nämlich genau das zum tragen: Alternativlosigkeit.

Wer hätte es denn tun sollen? Mohnert? Markstein?

Zwei Herren, die man auf dem politischen Parkett mal überhaupt nicht ernst genommen hätte?

Da halte ich eine FDP-Politikerin, die möglicherweise unhere Ziele hat, wahrlich für das geringere Übel. Klingt drastisch - ist aber so.

Noch hat die Frau nichts ausrichten können - wir haben also noch gar nichts in der Hand, aufgrund dessen wir ihre Qualifikation als Angelfischerpräsidentin feststellen können. Auf leeres Wischiwaschi in einem Interview gebe ich persönlich gar nichts. Zumal wir uns mal auch vor Augen halten sollten, aus welchen Reihen sie angelfischereilich ihre bisherigen Doktrin bezogen hat. Nun mit einer völlig gegensätzlich ausgerichteten Denkweise kompromittiert zu sein und bisher Verinnerlichtes und nun neu zu Lernendes unter einen Hut zu bringen ... einfach stell ich mir anders vor.

Wir können natürlich alle die Inquisition anrufen ... oder aber die Chance nutzen. Denn die Dame ist möglicherweise noch formbar, was man von diversen anderen Betonköpfen nun wahrlich nicht behaupten kann.

[Nachtrag]

Ich will die Dame hier in keiner Weise loben, hervorheben oder sonstwie in ein gutes Licht rücken. Ich mahne lediglich etwas Gelassenheit an, wenn es darum geht, (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt) Unmögliches von ihr zu erwarten. Ihr mit purer Ablehnung gegenüber zu treten, wird uns allen nicht weiterhelfen - in gar keiner Weise.


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

'tschuldigung @wolkenkrieger,
warum sollte ein angler diesem mohnertschen nachtschattengewächs (noch!) eine chance geben? hatte sie, hätte sich klar äußern können, hat sie nicht, also schauen wir uns die infos über die dame an. umtriebig, die dame, aber anglerisches...?

babs wäre die erheblich attraktivere wahl gewesen, sicher die kompetentere, allemal eine bessere.

und du willst jetzt, dass wir dem liebchen der mohnerts&co "eine chance" geben?

wozu? die hat sich eh schon disqualifiziert und warum sollten wir denen, die die einheit der angler gegen die wand gefahren haben auch noch dieser schleifspur folgen?


"_Noch hat die Frau nichts ausrichten können_" - häh? hat sie doch schon mit der annahme der "wahl".
jetzt heißt es verhindern, dass die noch was anrichtet.


----------



## Smanhu (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Zumal wir uns mal auch vor Augen halten sollten, aus welchen Reihen sie angelfischereilich ihre bisherigen Doktrin bezogen hat. Nun mit einer völlig gegensätzlich ausgerichteten Denkweise kompromittiert zu sein und bisher Verinnerlichtes und nun neu zu Lernendes unter einen Hut zu bringen ... einfach stell ich mir anders vor.
> 
> ...aber hattest du nicht im vorherigen Post geschrieben, dass sie nur eine Art Marionette sein soll? Also wird sie wohl von "unten", von all den Alteingesessenen, gesteuert.
> Eigene Meinungsbildung wird da wohl eher schwer!
> ...



Mit der Gelassenheit hast du recht. Sie ist nunmal el presidente und ändern kann man da gar nichts mehr. Wir werden sehen was kommt und die Fort- oder Rückschritte einer H.K werden wir hier, zum Glück, mit Sicherheit berichtet bekommen


----------



## Smanhu (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Jose schrieb:


> babs wäre die erheblich attraktivere wahl gewesen, sicher die kompetentere, allemal eine bessere.



#6#6

Babs in Bikini und Watthosen am Verhandlungstisch. Was denkst du, wieviele Angler sich auf einmal für Angelpolitik interessieren würden!! Da wär sie wohl die erste Präsidentin eines Verbandes, die man sich auch als PinUp an die Wand hängen könnte


----------



## Deep Down (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Weshalb sollte ich jemandem noch Kredit geben, der einerseits mit dem Geburtsfehler der Auswahl durch die selbst höchstangreifbaren M's der beteiligten Verbände und andererseits selbst derartige Vorbelastungen und keinerlei sachliche Qualifikation mitbringt?

Mitleid?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mitleid?



Nein, Realsatire |supergri

Mal im Ernst: Welche Alternativen gibt es denn?

1. der Verband macht die Grätsche - eine handvoll großer LVs sind finanzstark genug, um auch im Alleingang handlungsfähig zu sein - kleinere LVs hängen in der Luft

2. der Verband bleibt bestehen ... und dann? Können wir weiter über H.-K. wettern, was aber an der Situation nichts ändern wird.

Als mittelbares Mitglied des LAVB macht mir Zukunft 1 keinerlei Sorgen - zumindest nicht kurzfristig.

Zukunft 2 ist ein Scenario, das man derzeit trotzdem auf dem Schirm haben sollte. Und dann? Ändern wir als Angler die Situation?

Mhm ... und warum habt ihr nicht eure grenzenlose Macht dazu genutzt, um die Fusion schon im Vorfeld zu verhindern? Drüber gewettert habt ihr alle vorher schon. Wenn bloßes Lamentieren hilft ... warum sind wir dann überhaupt in dieser Situation?

Alternative 3 wäre, wenn ein neuer Verband (nachdem Alternative 1 geschehen ist) gegründet würde. Natürlich werden vorher alle bisherigen Entscheider personell ausgetauscht. Schließlich haben sie ja bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können.

Nur: wer machts dann? Wer von euch würde sich das dann auf seine Schultern laden?

Ich bitte um verbindliche Wortmeldungen!


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

wieso sollen kleinere lv ohne den bv in der luft hängen?
bekommen die geld vom bv oder hab ich was verpaßt?

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> eine handvoll großer LVs sind finanzstark genug, um auch im Alleingang handlungsfähig zu sein - kleinere LVs hängen in der Luft


Die LV zahlen den BV - aber warum sollen die ohne BV in der Luft hängen?

Das einzig "Schlimme": Auch die kleinen LV werden mehr Kohle haben....

Was haben denn die BV in den letzten 5 Jahren für die ca. 10 Millionen Euro von den Anglern gemacht?

Vom DAV kam ein bisschen was - den gibts ja aber nicht mehr, nur noch den umbenannten VDSF mit seiner Spalterpräsidentin und ihren überalterten Hilfstruppen, die es noch nicht mal schafft die organisierten Angelfischer zu einen.

Wenn sie nicht mal das schaffen, indem sie vor der Konfusion und Wahl informieren und mitnehmen, was soll da erst jetzt kommen, wen wollen die denn vertreten mit welchen Zielen, die sie ja augenscheinlich nicht mal selber kennen?

Wenns nicht so traurig und schädlich für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland wäre, müsste man bei dieser Witzveranstaltung VDSF/DAFV nur noch lachen..

Diesen Bundesverband braucht kein einziger Landesverband - weder ein kleiner, noch ein großer..

Die hier für sie in die Bresche springen, werden sich also wohl auch über ihre einstimmige Wahl zum Desaster freuen - warum auch immer, die wollen das aber wohl so und auch genau dieses Personal.

Passt also - Die Konfusionäre dürfen sich über ihren Erfolg freuen, ihr "kompetentes" Personal in eine Konfusion ohne Plan, Ziel und Finanzierung gepresst zu haben..

Ich respektiere das.

Akzeptieren werde ich das aber nie, da dies in meinen Augen den Anglern und dem Angeln in ganz Deutschland nur schadet......


----------



## Honeyball (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

wolkenkrieger, es grenzt ja schon fast an übertriebenen Humor, wenn Du ausgerechnet uns hier im AB, also den Einzigen bundesweit, die schon seit Jahren immer und immer wieder vor dieser (Kon-)Fusion gewarnt haben, die sich mit Mohnert persönlich vor Gericht auseinandersetzen mussten, die unzählige Stunden ihrer Freizeit und auch schon so manchen Euro privates Geld investiert haben, um aktuell, zeitnah und umfassend über all diese Vorgänge zu berichten, jetzt diesen Vorwurf an den Kopf knallst


> warum habt ihr nicht eure grenzenlose Macht dazu genutzt, um die Fusion schon im Vorfeld zu verhindern


Was machst DU denn???
Im Moment sehe ich hier nur das, was schon viele vor Dir hier versucht haben: Große Töne spucken und selbst die allerintensivst stinkenden Exkremente noch schönreden!
Wo sind denn mittlerweile alle die geblieben, die uns hier stets und ständig für unsere angeblich ja viel zu kritische und einseitige Berichterstattung angemacht und ausgeschimpft haben??? Verschwunden in der Versenkung bzw. im Scham versunken, dass sie statt nachzudenken, hellhörig zu werden, zu kritisieren und aktiv das Chaos zu verhindern, durch ihr Nichtstun, ihre Versuche erst mal abzuwarten und den Chaosverursachern eine Chance zu geben und ihre damalige Unfähigkeit den von uns gelieferten Tatsachen und Fakten ins Auge zu sehen aktiv mitverantwortlich dafür sind, dass dieses Chaos seinen Lauf genommen hat.

Du machst uns permanent an, wir würden nur Spekulationen liefern und alles sei nicht bewiesen. Dann schau doch mal in Ruhe zurück! 
Hier mal drei Zitate aus der AB-Redaktion. Du darfst dann gerne mal raten, wann diese "Spekulationen und Mutmaßungen" geschrieben und veröffentlicht wurden und deren Aussagen vergleichen mit der jetzigen Situation in der uns die (Kon-)Fusionsverbände und die immer alles sturdumm abnickenden Delegierten gebracht haben:



			
				 1.) schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Vorteile dürfen wir uns denn nun von der kommenden Fusion erwarten?
> 
> Zuerst einmal ist es sicher eine enorme Verbesserung, wenn nicht mehr zwei Verbände mit leicht unterschiedlichen Auffassungen am gleichen Strick ziehen werden. Sicherlich ist es auch von Vorteil, jedenfalls theoretisch und wirtschaftlich gesehen, dass sich so der Apparat der Verwaltungen halbieren kann; was aber vermutlich nicht der Fall sein wird.
> ...
> ...





			
				2.) schrieb:
			
		

> Dass nun auf Grund des Statutes als Naturschutzverband des VDSF der DAV von diesem "geschluckt" werden soll (um diesen Status zu erhalten),  birgt in meinen Augen die große Gefahr, dass zukünftig dann eher die in meinen Augen nicht gerade anglerfreundlichen Positionen des VDSF Leitlinie sein werden als die eher anglerfreundlichen des DAV.
> Als Angler kann man nur hoffen, dass das anders kommt. Wer aber die "politische Landschaft" in Deutschland beobachtet - inklusive der vielen Organisationen und Verbände - der wird wohl meinen Zweifeln zustimmen, dass  da eher nichts Gutes dabei rauskommt für Angler, sondern dass das wieder auf die VDSF - Schiene rauslaufen wird...
> Es wäre schön, wenn mich da die Geschiche Lügen strafen würde - nichts hoffe ich mehr..
> Allein, es fehlt mir der Glaube.....





			
				3.) schrieb:
			
		

> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diese Änderung im Kurs für den VdSF einige Kröten sind, die es zu schlucken gilt um mit dem gleichen Bissen den anderen Verband zu mitzuschlucken.
> Oder ob es sich um einen ehrlichen angelpolitischen Wandel innerhalb des VdSF handelt.
> 
> Dabei ist dann zu bedenken, ob der VdSF diese Kröten nach der Fusion möglichwerweise wieder auswürgt und in altbekannter Manier weitermacht. Ob es sich also um einen Scheinwandel als Mittel zum Zweck handelt, oder um eine ehrliche Abkehr der bisherigen anglerfeindlichen Politik.
> ...




...und abschließend ein Zitat aus einem AB-Beitrag:


			
				4.) schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Geld und Jugend,der VDSF wird dieses Jahr bei seinen Jugendtagen das eigentliche Angeln nicht groß mit einbringen,es geht mal wieder rein um Casting,weg von Wasser rauf aufn Sportplatz.
> Wie soll man da der Jugend Wasser Angeln Natur nahe bringen.
> Auf der anderen Seite heult man wir hätten keine Jugendarbeit,die Jugend soll abläufe im Angeln und der Natur lernen..........aber anscheinend ist es besser zu lernen wie man auf'n Sportplatz auf Scheiben wirft..........aber das tun sie doch schon am Pc "Ego Shooter" .


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht Aufgabe einer Präsidentin gewesen, sondern beider Fusionspartner.
> 
> Der Bundespräsident macht auch keine Realpolitik, sondern bildet zum einen eine gewisse Art von letzter Instanz (segnet gesetze aber oder eben nicht - aber entwirft diese weder, noch sorgt er für die Umsetzung) und zum anderen ist er Repräsentant nach außen hin.
> 
> ...




Verzeihung, meiner Meinung nach ist das Unsinn. 
(Edit: "Unsinn" evtl. etwas zu hart ausgedrückt. Aber Mohnert & Co. waren in der Vergangenheit auch nicht nur zur Schau. Sollte sich dies geändert haben?)
Der 1. Vorsitzende ist doch nicht nur Repräsentant seines Vereins. 
Sie hat hier auch eine Führungsarbeit zu erbringen.

Ich denke hier lohnt sich mal ein Blick ins Vereinsrecht und auch in die Satzung.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



velvet schrieb:


> ...
> Du wirst sicherlich darin erkennen und auch sehen, dass hier nicht nur Fakten, sondern auch viel Emotionen im Spiel sind. Diese werden auch stets immer wieder neu eingebracht und somit kommt man zu keiner vernünftigen Lösung.
> 
> Warum versucht man nicht gemeinsam – ich denke, fast alle Diskutanten im AB kennen sich auch persönlich – ein allgemein abgestimmtes Konzept/getragene Einstellung ohne gegenseitige Animositäten zu entwickeln, das man gegenüber den LVs und dem DAFV positionieren könnte?...



Leider kochen bei einigen die Emotionen dermaßen hoch, dass es außerdordentlich persönlich wird, bis beleidigend. Schade drum, aber so bleibt selbst bei einer gemeinsamen Grundhaltung darüber, wo dringend Handlungsbedarf besteht, eine gemeinsames Handeln leider Wunschdenken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wieso Handlungsbedarf?

Diejenigen der organisierten Angelfischer, die das wollten, haben doch ihre Frau Dr. gekriegt bzw. einstimmig gewählt - passt doch.

Wayne juckts denn schon, dass darunter dann wahrscheinlich Angler und das Angeln in ganz Deutschland leiden müssen, so wie das bis jetzt läuft?


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Servus Honeyball



Honeyball schrieb:


> Im Moment sehe ich hier nur das, was schon viele vor Dir hier versucht haben: Große Töne spucken und selbst die allerintensivst stinkenden Exkremente noch schönreden!



Ist diese Wortwahl in diesem Zusammenhang angebracht?
Ich denke nicht und würde mich freuen, wenn man wieder auf ein moderates Maß zurückfährt.

Zudem besteht für mich ein Unterschied zwischen Schönreden und Beurteilen.
Die Sichtweise ist anscheinend verantwortlich für unterschiedliche Beurteilungen.

Für meinen Teil muß ich nichts Schönreden, denn das ist etwas für jemanden der mehr erwartet hat, das habe ich nicht.
Ich sehe eben aber auch nicht den Verlauf eurer / deiner Interpretationen und deswegen interveniere ich.

Fakt ist jedoch, das die persönlichen Angriffe und das absprechen mangelnder Intelligenz des Diskussionspartners nicht zielführend sind.

Und nochwas...
Wenn es hier in dem Thread nur darum geht die Sau raus zu lassen und andere Meinungen nicht erwünscht sind - schreibt das doch bitte aussen dran - dann halte ich mich zukünftig raus.

René


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Aber ich muss Wolkenkrieger auch mal in Schutz nehmen und ihm zustimmen:



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich (als Angler) will gar nicht, dass die irgendwas entscheidet, was Auswirkungen auf mich hat.


 

Genau, das will ich bei dem ihr fehlenden Wissen zu unserem Hobby auch nicht!



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das soll gefälligst der machen, der die lokalen Bedingungen auch kennt: nämlich mein LV.


 
Genau, wir brauchen *diesen* DAFV nämlich gar nicht!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Genau, wir brauchen *diesen* DAFV nämlich gar nicht!



Von oben nach unten - nö, überhaupt nicht! Nichtmal ansatzweise. Damit wäre Thomas auch beantwortet 

Von oben nach noch höher braucht es natürlich eine gute Vertretung, ganz klar.

Und die wird es nicht geben, wenn der Verband zerfällt. Denn dann haben wir ein noch größeres Problem, als vor der Fusion.

Vorher hatten wir zwei Männekes, die sich nach oben hin um die Belange der Angler gekümmert haben, bzw. dies eigentlich tun sollten: Markstein und Mohnert.

Zerfällt der Verband und müssen die einzelnen LVs die Geschicke in Berlin und womöglich in Brüssel selbst und eigenverantwortlich in die Hand nehmen, sprechen da wieviele Männekes vor? 14, 15, oder mehr?

Und genau das meinte ich mit "in der Luft hängen". Wenn ein Klasing oder ein Weichenhahn irgendwo vorstellig wird, stehen dort jeweils deutlich mehr als 50.000 organisierte Angler auf der symbolischen Matte.

Wenn Keller (VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg) irgendwo vorstellig wird ... nunja, ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich keinem der Fürsten wirklich zutraue, auf dem politischen Parkett in Berlin oder gar Brüssel eine sehenswerte Kür abzuliefern. Lokalpolitisch ja, bundespolitisch? Ich tendiere zu einem never ever!

@Honey

Bezieh mal bitte den "grenzenlos"-Satz nicht auf's AB. Dass ihr so einiges in Bewegung gesetzt habt, ist uns allen klar. Mit welchem Erfolg sei mal vorsichtig dahin gestellt.

Ich bezog das eher auf die "vielen", die hier in meist inquisitorischer Manier anprangern und ihren Unmut äußern. Das soll so, dafür ist so eine Platform ja da - nicht, dass ich falsch verstanden werde.

Aber nur rumheulen hilft eben nicht. Ich bin mit meinen Bemühungen in der ersten Instanz voll an die Wand gelaufen. Das zuzugeben, ringt mir nichtmal ein bisschen Überwindung ab, weil ich das nicht als Schande betrachte (ich bin ja auch nur ins kalte Wasser gesprungen seinerzeit). Ich hab mir das auch leichter vorgestellt. Aber man kann ja aus Fehlern lernen und es danach besser machen. Und eben das versuche ich derzeit zu tun. Erfolg in kleinen Schritten ... und auch, wenn abends das Telefon klingelt und sich Angler bei mir melden, die Fragen auf dem Herzen haben, die sie beantwortet haben wollen, ist das für mich schon ein kleiner Teilerfolg. Dass dann auch noch die (nicht so kleine) Lokalpresse um telefonische Meinungsäußerung bittet zeigt mir, dass ich zumindest nicht so falsch mit meinen Bemühungen liegen kann.

Und das Pamphlet hier (http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2011-11/alternativer-satzungsentwurf/) haben wir auch nicht einfach mal so aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt. Und ja, WIR - denn ich war einer der Verfasser! Und du kannst dir sicher vorstellen, dass auch meine "Fusion? Nein danke!" - Seite zu einigen Gesprächen geführt hat.

Ich denke schon, dass ich die Untätigkeit anderer "anprangern" darf - schon aus der eigenen Erfahrung heraus, dass derartige Revolutionen, wie sie hier gefordert werden, Zeit und Anstrengung kosten und bedeuten.

Und bitte sei mir nicht böse aber große Töne spucken ganz andere - den Schuh hast du bei mir definitiv in die ganz falsche Richtung geworfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Zerfällt der Verband und müssen die einzelnen LVs die Geschicke in Berlin und womöglich in Brüssel selbst und eigenverantwortlich in die Hand nehmen, sprechen da wieviele Männekes vor? 14, 15, oder mehr?


Was haben da DAV und VDSF in den letzten 5 Jahren für die ca. 10 Millionen  Euros erreicht, die von den Anglern in der Zeit  von denen abgerippt wurden?

Gibt's da auch nur ansatzweise ein nachvollziehbares Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für die Arbeit von DAV oder VDSF/DAFV für die Millionen Anglerkohle?

Und eine Hoffnung, dass die, die das zu verantworten hatten (Delegierte in den LV, die das immer alles genehmigten), nun bessere Leute gewählt haben?

Eben - Kein Angler, vermutlich nicht mal ein organisierter Angelfischer braucht einen solchen Dachverband, der sich aus DAV und VDSF/DAFV mit untauglicher Präsidentin/Präsidium (kann ja nicht mal den eigenen Laden zusammen halten) zusammensetzt und ausser Spaltung der organisierten Angelfischer und Anglergeldverbrennen nix zu Stande gebracht  hat.

Da kann jeder - auch jeder noch so kleine LV - mit dem eingesparten Geld vieles Sinnvolleres für Angler finanzieren als diesen VDSF/DAFV.....


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Sorry Wolkenkrieger,

aber auf EU-- Ebene hat der DAFV nichts zu melden. Es gibt dort nicht mal ein Anhörungsrecht. Hier zählt einzig und allein die persönliche Verbindung zu den EU- Abgeordneten.
Auf Bundesebene haben die LV als anerkannter Naturschutzverband  ein Anhörungsrecht.
Da ist es wuppe ob nun z.B. LSFV Nds oder DAFV. Wenn Niedersachsen seine Interessen nicht genügend gewürdigt sieht, wird man dort eh vorsprechen.
Was bereits eh schon diverse LV machen, da Mohnert &Co. unfähig sind.

Desweiteren gibt es noch den DFV.

Ein grosses Problem? Welches?

Das ist doch das, was man euch allen einredet.
Mit einer Stimme sprechen! 
A) EU - null Anhörungsrecht
B) jeder anerkannter Naturschutzverband hat ein Anhörungsrecht, min. im Land.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Thomas, dass die geleistete Arbeit der bisherigen BV nicht im geringsten konform mit einem halbwegs erkennbaren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis geht, ist uns ja allen bewusst.

Darüber zu diskuttieren wäre müßig.

Aber mal ehrlich: würde sich an der Situation irgendwas zum Positiven bewegen, wenn es gar keine einheitliche Interessenvertretung mehr geben würde?

Jetzt mal die Polemik außen vor: die Chancen für eine zielgerichtete Interessenvertretung sind doch bei einem nicht vorhandenen Verband deutlich geringer, weil quasi gar nicht existent.

@Sharpo

Wieviele LV sind denn anerkannter Naturschutzverband und haben demzufolge Anhörungsrecht? Die wenigsten! Was tun die anderen? In die Röhre gucken?

Und natürlich zählt auf EU-Ebene die Verbindung zu den Entscheidern. Wer sollte die aber haben deiner Meinung nach. Und wenn er die hat, warum nutzt er sie nicht?

Und zum Thema DFV: wenn der die AdHoc-Lösung wäre, bräuchten wir weder das Gezetere um die Fusion, noch eine Präsidentin, noch sonstwelche Gremien. Denn sowohl der VDSF, als auch der DAV sind bzw. waren Mitglieder im DFV - seit vielen Jahren.

Also: wozu denn dann überhaupt ein gemeinsamer Anglerverband, wenn doch der DFV ohnehin als übergeordnetes Organ unsere Anglerinteressen vertritt ... wie er es in den letzten Jahrzehnten ja auch getan hat |kopfkrat

Der DFV hat derzeit ein ganz anderes Interessenspektrum, das er zu vertreten hat. Meine ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist doch das, was man euch allen einredet.
> Mit einer Stimme sprechen!
> A) EU - null Anhörungsrecht
> B) jeder anerkannter Naturschutzverband hat ein Anhörungsrecht, min. im Land.



Warum unterhält dann z.B. Greenpeace in Brüssel ein großes Büro (ist sogar ne ganze Etage in einem Bürohaus) wenn es "null Anhörungsrecht" gibt?

zu B)
Das ist nichts Neues, aber hier geht es doch um den BV... oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Aber mal ehrlich: würde sich an der Situation irgendwas zum Positiven bewegen, wenn es gar keine einheitliche Interessenvertretung mehr geben würde?


Der DAFV vertritt nicht die Interessen der Angler und wird es nie....... 

Davon ab sind jetzt schon fast 300.000 Zahler auf dem Absprung, der neue Verband hat dann ab 2014 mit voraussichtlich 550.000 Zahlern deutlicher weniger als der VDSF alleine vorher, ab 2015 sinds ja wahrscheinlich nochmal 50.000 weniger..

Das soll eine einheitliche Vertretung sein?

Die hatten eine einmalige Chance - und die habens versaut........

Und Schuld daran hat neben den Delegierten der LV, die diese Truppe gewählt haben, auch die Frau Dr. (das Thema hier), die ohne Information, Mitnahme der Angler UND LV sich dieses Trauerspiel zur Verfügung stellte und bis heute keinerlei Ziele definiert oder Finanzen geklärt hat.


Die hier für sie in die Bresche springen, werden sich also wohl auch über ihre einstimmige Wahl zum Desaster freuen - warum auch immer, die wollen das aber wohl so und auch genau dieses Personal.

Passt also - Die Konfusionäre dürfen sich über ihren Erfolg freuen, ihr "kompetentes" Personal in eine Konfusion ohne Plan, Ziel und Finanzierung gepresst zu haben..

Ich respektiere das.

Akzeptieren werde ich das aber nie, da dies in meinen Augen den Anglern und dem Angeln in ganz Deutschland nur schadet......


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Warum unterhält dann z.B. Greenpeace in Brüssel ein großes Büro (ist sogar ne ganze Etage in einem Bürohaus) wenn es "null Anhörungsrecht" gibt?
> 
> zu B)
> Das ist nichts Neues, aber hier geht es doch um den BV... oder?



Frag Greenpeace.
Um näher an den Abgeordneten zu sein. Kurze Wege.
Persönliche Kontaktaufnahme. Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die hier für sie in die Bresche springen, werden sich also wohl auch über ihre einstimmige Wahl zum Desaster freuen - warum auch immer, die wollen das aber wohl so und auch genau dieses Personal.



Thomas, bei allem Verständnis ... wer solls denn bitte machen? Du, Ralle oder Honey?

Na dann, ran an den Speck |supergri

Spinnen wir den Faden doch mal in deine Richtung weiter: ich boxe bei meinem KAV einen beschluss durch auf Abwahl von Weichenhahn wegen Inkompetenz, dicken Augenbrauen, what ever.

Auf der JHV vom LAVB kommt der Antrag zur Sprache und wie durch ein Wunder wird Eberhard abgewählt und räumt den Stuhl.

*Und dann?*

Und das selbe jetzt nochmal eine Etage drüber ...

@Sharpo

Frag dich mal, warum man mit Stavros Dimas in Brüssel einen eigenen Umweltkommissar etabliert hat. Und warum der NABU über seinen Dachverband (BirdLife) in Brüssel ein eigenes Büro betreibt. Als Partylocation?

Nochwas: bist du Aalangler? Wenn ja: http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/129813

So und nun hau in die Tasten, schreib deinem Landesfürsten einen Brief und frag ihn mal, warum er nicht höchstpersönlich in Brüssel bei der Umweltkommission vorstellig wird und dort mal gehörig mit der Faust auf den Tisch haut. Auf die Antwort wäre ich aber mehr als gespannt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Spinnen wir den Faden doch mal in deine Richtung weiter: ich boxe bei meinem KAV einen beschluss durch auf Abwahl von Weichenhahn wegen Inkompetenz, dicken Augenbrauen, what ever.



Was hat das mit H-K zu tun und deren Unfähigkeit?

Bevor überhaupt was Vernünftiges entstehen kann im Bund, muss eben diese Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV erst mal weg.

Wenn ihr euch in den LV gefallen lasst, dass ihr nicht informiert und gefragt werdet, ist das euer Problem im jeweiligen Land.

Dieses auf Bundesebene fortzuführen und einen VDSF/DAFV wie auch immer zu unterstützen, ist dann aber ein Problem aller Angler und organisierter Angelfischer in ganz Deutschland und muss daher bekämpft werden und wenn möglich zerschlagen.


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Thomas, bei allem Verständnis ... wer solls denn bitte machen? Du, Ralle oder Honey?
> 
> Na dann, ran an den Speck |supergri
> 
> ...



ja wenn es so ist warum denn nicht.
das ergebnis ist fast das gleiche.
wenn die herren da oben nicht in der lage sind ihre arbeit zu machen, dann eben weg mit ihnen. und sie nur auf ihren posten zu halten weil es keiner machen will halte ich für den falschen weg.dann haben sie nämlich narrenfreiheit.
ob da jemand ist, der nichts erreicht oder ob da keiner ist, ist vom ergebnis her egal.
nur müssen dann eben nicht ein haufen gelder fließen um dafür zu bezahlen, daß sowieso nichts rauskommt.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Thomas, bei allem Verständnis ... wer solls denn bitte machen? Du, Ralle oder Honey?
> 
> Na dann, ran an den Speck |supergri
> 
> ...




Das eine hat doch nicht mit dem anderen zu tun.
Es gibt dieses Recht für anerkannte Naturschutzverbände auf EU- Ebene nicht.
Diese Aussage/ Bestätigung habe ich persönlich sogar von einigen Vorstandspersonen aus den LV.
Aus dem Grund sucht man den persönlichen Kontakt zu den Abgeordneten bzw. aus dem Grund versucht man Politiker mit ins Boot der Naturschutzverbände zu holen.
Wie jetzt mit Frau Dr. H.- K.

Ansonsten hätte man hier auf gut und gerne die Alternative wählen können (falls es diese ernsthaft gab).
Es zählt einzig der persönliche Kontakt.

Ich lass mich aber gerne eines anderen belehren.

Zum Aalfangverbot

Und? Die EU vertritt nicht nur deutsche Interessen.
Hab doch eh schon ein Fangverbot...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit H-K zu tun und deren Unfähigkeit?



Versuch doch mal auf meine Frage zu antworten: wer hätte es denn machen sollen?

Warum die einzig greifbare Alternative zu H.-K. dankend abgelehnt hat, wissen wir zumindest gerüchteweise.

Also: wer hätte es tun sollen?

Niemand?

@antonio

Ja, nee - is klar! Ein LV/BV ohne Führungspersonal.

@sharpo

Aber die Verbände vor Ort werden gefragt, wenn es um Ressortfragen geht. Nur ... wenn keiner da ist, den man fragen kann, stellt die Frage eben keiner und dann wird entschieden. Punkt.

Willst du das? Ernsthaft?

Das wäre nämlich genau das, worüber unter anderem du dich aufregst: nämlich dass über die Köpfe hinweg entschieden wird.

Wenns der Anglerverband macht isses Schei**e aber wenns so ein Sesselpuper in Brüssel tut, dann juckt es dich nicht? Ehrlich?

Aalfangverbot: das sitzen noch ganz andere mit im Boot, denen gegenüber man auch noch etwas mitzuteilen hätte: http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/WWF-fordert-Aal-Fangverbot-auch-fuer-Angler

Frag mal deinen Fürsten, warum er den Schmierfinken vom WWF nicht auch gleich auf die Pfoten gehauen hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Versuch doch mal auf meine Frage zu antworten: wer hätte es denn machen sollen?


Niemand.
Weil ein BV wie dieser VDSF/DAFV eh keine Existenzberichtung für Angler oder organisierte Angelfischer hat...

Schadet nur............


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hätte man hier auf gut und gerne die Alternative wählen können (falls es diese ernsthaft gab).
> Es zählt einzig der persönliche Kontakt.


Gab es (angelnde Politiker sogar,), die wollten aber, dass sich vorher die LV einigen auf eine klare Linie für den BV, die man dann auch vertreten kann.

Und Finanzen klären....

Es gibt also durchaus Leute in der Politik, die da klarer und weiter denken als Frau Dr....

Frau Dr. war ja eh nur 4. oder 5. Wahl...........

Das Ergebnis kennt man ja..........

Der DAFV vertritt nicht die Interessen der Angler und wird es nie....... 

Davon ab sind jetzt schon fast 300.000 Zahler auf dem Absprung, der neue Verband hat dann ab 2014 mit voraussichtlich 550.000 Zahlern deutlicher weniger als der VDSF alleine vorher, ab 2015 sinds ja wahrscheinlich nochmal 50.000 weniger..

Das soll eine einheitliche Vertretung sein?

Die hatten eine einmalige Chance - und die habens versaut........

Was haben denn die BV in den letzten 5 Jahren für die ca. 10 Millionen Euro von den Anglern gemacht?

Die hier für sie in die Bresche springen, dürfen werden sich also wohl auch über ihre einstimmige Wahl zum Desaster freuen - warum auch immer, die wollen das aber wohl so und auch genau dieses Personal.

Passt also - Die Konfusionäre dürfen sich über ihren Erfolg freuen, ihr "kompetentes" Personal in eine Konfusion ohne Plan, Ziel und Finanzierung gepresst zu haben..

Ich respektiere das.

Akzeptieren werde ich das aber nie, da dies in meinen Augen den Anglern und dem Angeln in ganz Deutschland nur schadet......


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal auf meine Frage zu antworten: wer hätte es denn machen sollen?
> 
> Warum die einzig greifbare Alternative zu H.-K. dankend abgelehnt hat, wissen wir zumindest gerüchteweise.
> 
> ...



und noch mal wenn man sich dami "erpressen" läßt daß kein anderer da ist der es tun könnte öffnet denen tür und tor, die nach eigenem gusto dann entscheidungen treffen wie sie wollen.
ihnen kann ja keiner was es ist ja keiner da der es an ihrer stelle macht/machen würde.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wolkenkrieger

Ich leugne ja nicht, das es keine Kontakte zu EU- Abgeordneten gibt.
Die belaufen sich aber ausschliesslich auf persönliche Kontakte.

Auch die psoitive Auswirkung eines eigenen Büros in Brüssel will ich nicht unbedingt abstreiten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Genau ... kein BV.

Und Eberhard mietet dann nen Kleinbuss, packt seine LV-Kollegen ein, düst mit denen nach Brüssel und sagt dann "Ey Stevros, lass uns mal ein bissgen Bunga-Bunga machen und nebenher so ein bissel über Politik quatschen. Ihr habt da so ein paar Ideen, die bei unseren Angler nicht so wirklich gut ankommen." ...

@sharpo

Und wer soll in dem Büro sitzen? Ne Tipse und der Hausmeister?

Mal im Ernst: über kurz oder lang wird Politik in Brüssel gemacht - nicht in Berlin. Wir brauchen dort eine Vertretung. Da führt gar kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Genau ... kein BV.
> 
> Und Eberhard mietet dann nen Kleinbuss, packt seine LV-Kollegen ein, düst mit denen nach Brüssel und sagt dann "Ey Stevros, lass uns mal ein bissgen Bunga-Bunga machen und nebenher so ein bissel über Politik quatschen. Ihr habt da so ein paar Ideen, die bei unseren Angler nicht so wirklich gut ankommen." ...
> 
> ...



Frau Dr. H.- K. oder Herr Pieper werden dort auch nicht sitzen.

Eher schon die Tipse.

Hat der DFV kein Büro in Brüssel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

In den letzten 5 Jahren wurden ca. 10 Millionen verpulvert vom Geld der Angler für die "Vertretung" in Brüssel/Berlin...

Ergebnis:?

Richtig - null, niente, nix...

Und dass auf der letzten Verbandsausschusssitzung (alle da, auch DAVler) beschlossen wurde, da 100.000 Euro noch dieses Jahr eingespart werden müssten, das man das unter anderem bei der Europaarbeit streichen will, sieht man ja den Stellenwert.

Frau Dr. war anwesend......... 


Man braucht keinen Dachverband, der Millionen für nix verpulvert.

Und keine Dachverbandsvorsitzende, die keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln hat und es nur geschafft hat, der Verband schon Eintragung zu spalten..

Was soll das bringen??

Weg damit, mit dem Dachverband und dem Personal und denen die das unterstützen..


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Will man aus der EAA aussteigen? Der VDSF ist doch Gründungsmitglied und Herr Mohnert Vorsitzender.


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Genau ... kein BV.
> 
> Und Eberhard mietet dann nen Kleinbuss, packt seine LV-Kollegen ein, düst mit denen nach Brüssel und sagt dann "Ey Stevros, lass uns mal ein bissgen Bunga-Bunga machen und nebenher so ein bissel über Politik quatschen. Ihr habt da so ein paar Ideen, die bei unseren Angler nicht so wirklich gut ankommen." ...
> 
> ...



du willst nicht verstehen nur um des bv's willen nen bv der nichts bringt sondern nur geld kostet?
wo waren die denn bis jetzt in brüssel und wo sind sie jetzt in brüssel?
sorry dann lieber keinen und versucht was neues aufzubauen, was dann mal funktionieren würde.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



antonio schrieb:


> du willst nicht verstehen nur um des bv's willen nen bv der nichts bringt sondern nur geld kostet?
> wo waren die denn bis jetzt in brüssel und wo sind sie jetzt in brüssel?
> sorry dann lieber keinen und versucht was neues aufzubauen, was dann mal funktionieren würde.
> 
> antonio



Aalangelverbot trotz EAA, DFV etc.  in Brüssel.

Du verstehst nicht. Ab jetzt wird doch alles besser.  
Die min. 20 Jahre Unfähigen sind nun weg, jetzt geht es aufwärts.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Warum soll man sich denn die Mühe machen im System der Desastertruppe aufzuräumen und auszumisten?

Die Diskussion dort etwas zu verändern oder abzuwarten bis sich da was ändert, ist ermüdend und langweilt!

Viel einfacher und zielführender ist die Kündigung des Mitgliedes, damit wird dieser Verband zu Grabe getragen. 

Es ist viel unkomplizierter untereinander dann ohne diese Altlast etwas neues zu schaffen und dafür die Energien zielgerichtet einzusetzen, als diese in Grabenkriegen mit den Ewiggestrigen  auf dem Totenschiff noch zu verschwenden!

Hier glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft einer, dass das entstehende Vakuum auf Bundesebene lange unbesetzt bleiben wird.

Die Angstmacherei, dass nach dem Ende des DAFV dann keiner mehr da ist, der irgend wen irgendwo vertritt, ist doch lediglich ein Gespenst, mit dem man den am Besten von der Wiege bis zur Bahre  wohlbehüteten deutschen Michel zu drohen meint!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Deep Down schrieb:


> *Warum soll man sich denn die Mühe machen im System der Desastertruppe aufzuräumen und auszumisten?*
> 
> Die Diskussion dort etwas zu verändern oder abzuwarten bis sich da was ändert, ist ermüdend und langweilt!
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6
Intention erkannt, danke ...




In den letzten 5 Jahren wurden ca. 10 Millionen verpulvert vom Geld der Angler für die "Vertretung" in Brüssel/Berlin...

Ergebnis?

Richtig - null, niente, nix...

Und dass auf der letzten Verbandsausschusssitzung (alle da, auch DAVler) beschlossen wurde, da 100.000 Euro noch dieses Jahr eingespart werden müssten, das man das unter anderem bei der Europaarbeit streichen will (siehe Protokoll), sieht man ja den Stellenwert.

Frau Dr. war anwesend......... 

Man braucht keinen Dachverband, der Millionen für nix verpulvert.

Und keine Dachverbandsvorsitzende, die keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln hat und es nur geschafft hat, der Verband schon Eintragung zu spalten..

Was soll das bringen??

Weg damit, mit dem Dachverband und dem Personal und denen die das unterstützen..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Deep Down

Und wer soll dann das zukünftige Neue gründen? Die, die jetzt offenbar schon das derzeitige Neue nicht auf die Kette bekommen haben?

Mit welcher Gewissheit beseelt bist du der Meinung, dass die beim 2. Anlauf alles richtig machen würden?

Oder glaubst du ernsthaft an einer personellen Runderneuerung oder gar pötzlichem Erkenntnisgewinn? Ich nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Mit welcher Gewissheit beseelt bist du der Meinung, dass die beim 2. Anlauf alles richtig machen würden?


Gewissheit gibt's nicht..

Die jetzige Truppe hat ja aber schon *bewiesen*, dass sie es nicht können - sind ja nicht umsonst so viele LV auf dem Absprung, weil Frau Dr.  und ihre Truppe weder Inhalte, Ziele oder gar Finanzierung parat hat (wie man ja auch an den Interviews sieht, Thema hier).

Weil die es nach 3 Jahren Verhandlungen zu einem Verschmelzungsvertrag brachten, der jetzt schon nach glaubhaften Aussagen juristisch geprüft wird von Frau Dr. 
Da die auch keine 2 Geschäftsstellen will -  erste Amtshandlung also aushebeln des Verschmelzungsvertrages?

Man kann ahnen wies weitergeht.........


NENENENENE!!


Die haben bewiesen dass sie es nicht können und müssen mit allen Verantwortlichen weg - was danach kommt, weiss keiner.

Nur, dass es NICHT SCHLIMMER kommen kann........


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ja Thomas, aber auch die, die jetzt fröhlich am Abspringen sind, haben vorher fleißig den Applaudeur zu dem ganzen Theaterstück gemacht.

Also: was sollten die also dann anders machen, als vorher?

Und: warum tun sie es nicht jetzt schon? Was hindert die Nicht-Trümmertruppen-LVs daran, einen Alternativverband zu gründen? Die Zugehörigkeit zum (Noch)-DAFV? Entschuldige aber das ist lächerlich.

Ne Kündigung auf den Tisch des Hauses knallen ist ja eher keine wirkliche Herausforderung.

Und ich darf mal dran erinnern: H.-K. ist einstimmig in ihr Amt gewählt worden - also auch mit den Stimmen derer, die jetzt die Biege machen.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ganz einfach! 
Soweit sie nicht in Anbetracht ihres Handelns in Lähmung verfallen und sie nicht von der Entwicklung überholt werden wollen, wird ihnen gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben. 
Sie könnten aber gegebenenfalls noch selbst aktiv werden! 
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass diejenigen, die das jetzt in Nibelungentreue vergeigt haben an der weiteren Entwicklung keine Teilhabe mehr haben werden!

Es gibt keinen Stillstand, alles ist in Bewegung und es kann nur besser werden! Und deren Versagen eröffnet gerade die Chance etwas zu verändern! 

Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man sich von einer postulierten "Angst vor dem bösen Ungewissen draußen vor der Haustür" überhaupt einbremsen lassen kann oder soll! 
Demagogen waren schon immer schlechte Berater!

Die Abspringer haben bereits den Mut gehabt abzuspringen! 
Also, was soll sie nun noch aufhalten?

Was kümmert denn dabei noch, ob HK einstimmig gewählt wurde? *gähn*


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Also: was sollten die also dann anders machen, als vorher?



Es geht ja nicht nur um Personen - der ganze VDSF/DAFV ist ne Fehlkonstruktion, so wie es angefangen wurde und muss zerschlagen werden.

Wie das geschieht ist egal..

Je schneller, desto besser, da nur dann überhaupt eine Chance auf eine Besserung besteht.

Und die kann und wird nicht aus dem System selber kommen, das sein Versagen auf ganzer Linie ja schon bewiesen hat...

Deep Down hat recht:


> Hier glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft einer, dass das entstehende Vakuum auf Bundesebene lange unbesetzt bleiben wird.
> 
> Die Angstmacherei, dass nach dem Ende des DAFV dann keiner mehr da ist, der irgend wen irgendwo vertritt, ist doch lediglich ein Gespenst, mit dem man den am Besten von der Wiege bis zur Bahre wohlbehüteten deutschen Michel zu drohen meint!



Und gerade Frau Dr. hat mit ihrem Präsidium und ihren Interviews bewiesen, dass sie das nicht ansatzweise begreift (begreifen kann? Wie auch, als Nichtanglerin...) und nur wiederkäut, was ihr die Vizes wie Klamet (Casting ist Wettkampf der Angler) oder Quinger (Fische messen wär ja nicht so schlimm) vorkauen..

Weg damit, damit überhaupt die Chance auf etwas Besseres entstehen kann..............

Wenn ihr die weiter stützen wollt, nur zu, gutes Recht..

Ebenso wenn ihr denen weiter Millionen für nix in den Rachen werfen wollt.......

Ich will die alle weghaben, inkl. des VDSF/DAFV, damit überhaupt erst die Chance entstehen kann, mit den abgezockten Millionen  Euros der Angler auch etwas Zielführendes FÜR ANGLER erreichen zu können...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Thomas und DD

Ich verstehe euer Ansinnen und finde die Ideen auch recht charmant.

Mir fehlt nur der Glaube daran, dass das was danach kommt, was großartig anderes sein wird. Die Protagonisten sind nämlich dieselben.

Oder Thomas glaubst du ernsthaft, dass mit dem angelnden Politiker an der Spitze aber den selben Köpfen darunter plötzlich alles anders und vor allem besser wird?

Ganz im Ernst jetzt und frei von jeglichem Sarkasmus!


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Was könnte man als LV machen wenn man diskreminiert, beleidigt, beschimpft und gemobbt wird?
Der Fusion zustimmen in den neuen Verband verlassen.
Motto: "So, nun habt ihr was ihr wollt. Macht euren scheiss alleine, wir nicht mehr. Mit Arschlxxx wollen wir nichts zu tun haben. Und Tüss, hier ist die Kündigung".

Ich könnte mir vorstellen...genau so zu handeln wenn es nicht mehr möglich ist miteinander zu reden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Mir fehlt nur der Glaube daran, dass das was danach kommt, was großartig anderes sein wird.


Wer weiss es schon?

SICHER ist aber und bewiesen, dass mit Frau Dr. und der jetzigen Truppe die Scheixxe immer größer wird und die es nicht können........


----------



## Deep Down (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wer sagt denn, dass die Protagonisten die selben sein werden!|kopfkrat

Bei denen, die bereits die Freiheit gewählt haben, wird ein Wechsel nicht grundsätzlich notwendig sein, denn die haben die Zeichen der Zeit offenbar erkannt.

Ich wiederhole mich jetzt: Alle anderen, die im Gestern verharren und sich der weiteren Entwicklung in den Weg stellen, werden sich aufgrund der dadurch gewählten Isolation auf Dauer gar nicht halten können!


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SICHER ist aber und bewiesen, dass mit Frau Dr. und der jetzigen Truppe die Scheixxe immer größer wird und die es nicht können........



Bewiesen, obwohl der neue Verband noch nicht einmal eingetragen ist und demnach auch noch nicht agieren kann?

Bewiesen durch ein Interview einer Politikerin in einer Angelzeitschrift?

Alles klar Thomas,
die müssen alle weg.

Wo soll ich mich melden?


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Thomas und DD
> 
> Ich verstehe euer Ansinnen und finde die Ideen auch recht charmant.
> 
> ...



Im Grunde simpel.
Jeder der einen Posten im Vorstand eines LV die letzten 5 Jahre inne hatte, darf nicht für einen Posten des DAFV kandidieren und gewählt werden.
Desweiteren hat jeder LV die Pflich x Kandidaten zu nennen.
Diese müssen durch die Basis gewählt sein.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen...genau so zu handeln wenn es nicht mehr möglich ist miteinander zu reden.



Ich persönlich auch ... aber:

In "dem danach" fällt man sich dann wieder in die Arme, gibt sich den sozialistischen Bruderkuss und verfällt in gemeinsame Erinnerungen ala "Weiste noch damals, als ihr uns gemobbt, beschimpft und diskreminiert habt? Alter, was ham wir geflucht und gekotzt." "Ja, war'ne schei** Zeit. Aber du kennst das ja ... die Alte lässt dich wochenlang nicht ran, die Blagen machen was sie wollen und auf der Maloche lässt der Chef den Hitler raushängen. Wir hatten einfach nen Schei**tach ... ist halt dumm gelaufen."

Weist, was ich meine?

[Nachtrag]

Durch welche Basis? Mach dich mal den weitgehend identischen Struktuen der ehemaligen DAV-LVs vertraut und sag mir mal, welche Basis da abstimmen und wählen soll und welche es dann tatsächlich tut.

DAS nämlich ist ein wirkliches Problem hier im Osten und ein grund dafür, warum wir hier doppelte Arbeit leisten müssen, um von unten nach oben was zu bewirken.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich persönlich auch ... aber:
> 
> In "dem danach" fällt man sich dann wieder in die Arme, gibt sich den sozialistischen Bruderkuss und verfällt in gemeinsame Erinnerungen ala "Weiste noch damals, als ihr uns gemobbt, beschimpft und diskreminiert habt? Alter, was ham wir geflucht und gekotzt." "Ja, war'ne schei** Zeit. Aber du kennst das ja ... die Alte lässt dich wochenlang nicht ran, die Blagen machen was sie wollen und auf der Maloche lässt der Chef den Hitler raushängen. Wir hatten einfach nen Schei**tach ... ist halt dumm gelaufen."
> 
> Weist, was ich meine?



Klar, Pack schlägt, Pack verträgt sich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Bewiesen durch ein Interview einer Politikerin in einer Angelzeitschrift?


 
Mit reicht die Art und Weise der Fusion und der zerstrittene (einheitliche ) DAFV als Beweis, dass die das nicht können. Das Interview der Präsidentin ist lediglich das I-Tüpfelchen, quasi die Spitze des Eisbergs.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nur: wer machts dann? Wer von euch würde sich das dann auf seine Schultern laden?
> 
> Ich bitte um verbindliche Wortmeldungen!



Eine Neuer Verband, nachdem der Alte zerschlagen ist ?

Ich, bin sofort dabei. 

Aber keinen Deut früher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Bewiesen, obwohl der neue Verband noch nicht einmal eingetragen ist und demnach auch noch nicht agieren kann?


Ja.
Weil schon vor der Eintragung die Einheit ad acta gelegt werden muss und 240.000 gültige Kündigungen - durch die jeweiligen LV-HV`s abgesegnet - auf dem Tisch liegen und weitere 50.000 das am Ende des Jahres machen wollen.

Weil eben nicht - wie von uns immer schon verlangt - vor einer Fusion, Ziele, Richtung und Finanzierung besprochen, diskutiert und festgelegt wurden.

Weil Angler und auch LV in keinster Weise von den jeweiligen BV informiert wurde, weil die LV nicht ihre Vereine und Angler informierten und mitnahmen.

Damit ist schon vor Eintragung bewiesen, dass Frau Dr., ihr Präsidium und die Konfusionäre Einheit und Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler eben nicht können.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja.
> Weil schon vor der Eintragung die Einheit ad acta gelegt werden muss und 240.000 gültige Kündigungen - durch die jeweiligen LV-HV`s abgesegnet - auf dem Tisch liegen und weitere 50.000 das am Ende des Jahres machen wollen.
> 
> Weil eben nicht - wie von uns immer schon verlangt - vor einer Fusion, Ziele, Richtung und Finanzierung besprochen, diskutiert und festgelegt wurden.
> ...




Und bei einer Zerschlagung des Verbandes durch Austritte wäre ein Neuanfang möglich?

Womit bitteschön?

Mit den Landesverbänden und den Personen die da agieren und dem ganzen Gezetere erst zustimmten und nun raus wollen?

Warum wartet wohl NDS auf fundierte und sachliche Informationen und lässt erst dann seine Mitglieder der HV darüber abstimmen?
Denn ganz nebenbei - die Kündigung von NDS ist ein Präsidiumsbeschluss und "noch" nicht von der HV abgesegnet.
Siehe Bericht auf der Seite des LSFV NDS zur HV Anfang Mai.

Also bitte, wo sind die *Beweise* dafür, die ihr so selbstbewusst unters Anglervolk streut?

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Und bei einer Zerschlagung des Verbandes durch Austritte wäre ein Neuanfang möglich?


Müssen keine Austritte sein, ist aber ein Weg - zerschlagen das Gebilde ist wichtig, ob durch Austritte oder sonstwie..



> Mit den Landesverbänden und den Personen die da agieren und dem ganzen Gezetere erst zustimmten und nun raus wollen?


Nö, ich halte von denen allen nix, die da rumeiern, statt klar und eindeutig für Angler da zu sein.
Und?
Eine bundesweite Anglerlobby wird sich auch abseits der Konfusionäre und Abnicker finden.
Wie Deep Down so schön schon schrieb:


> Hier glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft einer, dass das entstehende Vakuum auf Bundesebene lange unbesetzt bleiben wird.
> 
> Die Angstmacherei, dass nach dem Ende des DAFV dann keiner mehr da ist, der irgend wen irgendwo vertritt, ist doch lediglich ein Gespenst, mit dem man den am Besten von der Wiege bis zur Bahre wohlbehüteten deutschen Michel zu drohen meint!




Ich akzeptiere doch, dass Du die alten Konsorten weiter haben willst und diesen VDSF/DAFV und gestehe Dir das doch auch zu.

Gestehe mir doch bitte zu, dass für mich mit diesem Verband und diesen Personen, die BEWIESEN haben, dass sie Einheit nicht können, keine gute Lobbyarbeit für Angler möglich ist.

Zu NDS:
Auf der HV des LSFV-NDS wurde der Antrag, die bestehende Kündigung zurückzunehmen abgeschmettert mit großer Mehrheit und unter Beifall.

Das man sich die endgültige Entscheidung bis zur Vorlage von Finanzen vorbehält und dann wieder abstimmen lässt, kannst Du gerne kritisieren.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere doch, dass Du die alten Konsorten weiter haben willst und diesen VDSF/DAFV und gestehe Dir das doch auch zu.
> 
> Gestehe mir doch bitte zu, dass für mich mit diesem Verband und diesen Personen, die BEWIESEN haben, dass sie Einheit nicht können, keine gute Lobbyarbeit für Angler möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Warum weichst Du meiner Frage nach den konkreten und fundierten Beweisen aus?

Stattdessen wiederholst immerfort die selbe Leier und wirfst den Kritikern vor, an Altem festzuhalten und wir nun das haben, was ich/wir uns immer wünschten oder verdient haben.
Das ist elender Quark.

Das was ich mir wünschte ist leider nicht eingetreten und das war sicher nicht dieser Scherbenhaufen, den wir jetzt haben.

Ich wehre mich aber dagegen, wenn hier aus Ansichten einzelner Meinungsbildner, unumstößliche Fakten gemacht werden und diese dann auch noch als fundierte Diskussionsgrundlage auserkoren werden.

Das NDS die Kündigung ausgesprochen ist so ein Fakt, das diese Kündigung aber erst noch durch die MV abgesegnet werden muß ist auch ein Fakt.

Das es bis auf das Interview von H-K noch keine weiteren Informationen aus dem Präsidium gibt, da dieses noch nicht rechtskräftig eingetragen ist, auch ein Fakt.

Aber dieses Dreckspack taugt ja nichts...

"Alter Falter"
Da hätten sich die verblendeten Agitatoren in der EX-DDR von euch noch ne Scheibe abschneiden können.
Respekt !


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Ich wehre mich aber dagegen, wenn hier aus Ansichten einzelner Meinungsbildner, unumstößliche Fakten gemacht werden und diese dann auch noch als fundierte Diskussionsgrundlage auserkoren werden.



Dass der VFG eine gültige Kündigung fest auf der HV beschlossen hat (nachdem Präsi Reuther noch ne Woche vorher große Töne aufm Verbandsausschuss spuckte, dass die Kündigung zurückgenommen wird - da zumindest waren die Delegierten cleverer als ihr Präsi) , dass Bayern eine gültige Kündigung aufrecht erhält und frühestens 2014 über eine Eintritt in die Chaostruppe VDSF/DAFV überhaupt erst nachdenken will, dass der Rheinische gerade erst auch klar gemacht hat, nach Vorlage von Zahlen und Programm austreten zu können, das ist also alles falsch und kein Beweis für fehlende Einheit?? 


Dass es nach wie vor große, nicht ausdiskutierte inhaltliche Differenzen zwischen den verschiedenen LV über die BV-Linie gibt, ist also reine Erfindung?

Dass weder Inhalte, Finanzen noch Ziele vor der Konfusion festgelegt wurden, bei Finanzen zusätzlich trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage keine Dokumente vorgelegt wurden,  alles reine Erfindung und in keinem Protokoll nachzulesen?

Diese Indizienkette inkl. der Protokolle und Interviews reichen mir zusammengefasst dicke als Beweis/Fakten dafür, dass Frau Dr. und ihre Konsorten Fusion und Einheit nicht können.

Du kannst das ja gerne anders sehen und diese Trümmertruppe weiter unterstützen - sei es durch entsprechende Mitarbeit oder durch das Geld der Angler bei euch, die für diese Chaostruppe bluten müssen.

Ihr habt doch jetzt Frau Dr. und den VDSF/DAFV, was wollt ihr denn noch??

Mich bekehren, dass ich bei dieser Trümmertruppe was Positives für Angler finden soll??

Viel Spaß dabei ;-))))


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mich bekehren, dass ich bei dieser Trümmertruppe was Positives für Angler finden soll??
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei ;-))))



Das es hier um dich geht, wusste ich nicht.. sorry

Ich werde mich bemühen zukünftig deine Person aus der Betrachtung auszublenden.

Danke für den Hinweis #h

...und deine aufgeführten *Beweise* beruhen auf Kalkül der Landesfürsten, die dem Ganzen erst zugestimmt haben.
Diese wären dann bei einer Zerschlagung des jetzigen BV, mit all ihren Differenzen, Personen und unterschiedlichen Betrachtungen erneut am Start, um den von euch suggerierten Neuanfang zu machen... |uhoh:

Einzig NDS macht hierbei die beste Figur, denn die waren und sind konsequent, in dem sie der Fusion nicht zustimmten und nun auf *fundierte und sachliche Unterlagen* warten, um ihre MV über den Verbleib im BV abstimmen zu lassen.

Habe die Ehre...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Diese wären dann bei einer Zerschlagung des jetzigen BV, mit all ihren Differenzen, Personen und unterschiedlichen Betrachtungen erneut am Start, um den von euch suggerierten Neuanfang zu machen... |uhoh:



Nein René, sind sie ja eben nicht, weil nämlich komplett neues Personal vom Himmel fällt oder über Nacht in der Küchenschublade heranwächst.

Und selbst wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, machen die alle über Nacht den klassischen Wendehals. :vik:

Ich sag ja: Sozialistischer Bruderkuss und gemeinsames Schwelgen in Erinnerungen ...

Übung beendet und zurück in die Kaserne ... Marsch, Marsch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> und deine aufgeführten Beweise beruhen auf Kalkül der Landesfürsten, die dem Ganzen erst zugestimmt haben.


Und?
Stimmt deswegen etwas nicht von dem , was ich geschrieben habe??




Ansonsten:

Alles klar, ihr seid also für das weiterso mit Happach-Kasan und ihrer Truppe und wollt das auch noch finanzieren und mitarbeiten.


Ich nach wie vor nicht.......

Aus genannten Gründen, Beweisen und Fakten.............

Aber es ist ja ein freies Land - ihr dürft doch und habt doch schon fast alles - sooo lange wird die Eintragung ja nicht mehr dauern, oder?


PS:
Und die immer noch unbeantwortete Frage:
Für was braucht man einen Bundesverband, der Millionen Euros der Angler verpulvert, ohne dafür Leistung zu bringen????

Alleine um die 10 Millionen in den letzten 5 Jahren.
Was hat der DAV oder VDSF/DAFV dafür konkret für Angler erreicht in Brüssel oder Berlin??

Warum also so eine Trümmertruppe finanzieren?

Wer braucht die wirklich?

Für was?

Kosten nur Geld und bringen nix..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles klar, ihr seid also für das weiterso mit Happach-Kasan und ihrer Truppe und wollt das auch noch finanzieren und mitarbeiten.



Ich kann selbstredend nicht für René sprechen, also daher meine ganz persönliche Meinung:

Dass ich als DAVler etwas ganz anderes auf dem Wunschzettel hatte, dürfte nun mitlerweile bekannt sein. Dass dieser Wunsch nichtmal ansatzsweise in Erfüllung gegangen ist, liegt demzufolge nahe.

ABER: ich bilde mir ein, Realist genug zu sein um zu wissen, dass wir vor einem grundsätzlichen Problem stehen, dass auch mit einer Zerschlagung des BV nicht gelöst werden kann. Nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil mit grundsätzlich unterschiedlicher Denkweise behaftete Personalien miteinander was schaffen sollen, was sie aus ihren Unterschieden heraus nicht schaffen können.

Wir stehen vor einem riesen Scherbenhaufen, der derzeit alternativlos ist - selbst, wenn dieser also beseitigt sein sollte, bleiben die ursprünglichen Probleme bestehen. Diese lassen sich aber nur lösen, wenn die Personalien erneuert werden.

Das geht aber nicht über Nacht und würde auch dann nicht gehen, wenn zu dem jetzigen Scherbenhaufen ein noch größerer in Form eines nicht mehr existenten BV dazu käme. Denn dann hätten wir nichts anderes, als vorher auch: zwei grundsätzliche Lager der deutschen Anglerschaft!

Ich sehe keine realistische Alternative zur derzeitigen Situation und auch Personalie.

Deswegen: 

finanzieren: notgedrungen ja
mitarbeiten: ja, um die ursprünglichen Probleme mal in den Griff zu bekommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Und die immer noch unbeantwortete Frage:
Für was braucht man einen Bundesverband, der Millionen Euros der Angler verpulvert, ohne dafür Leistung zu bringen????

Alleine um die 10 Millionen in den letzten 5 Jahren.
Was hat der DAV oder VDSF/DAFV dafür konkret für Angler erreicht in Brüssel oder Berlin??
Was hätte man damit alles für Angler erreichen können......

Warum also so eine Trümmertruppe finanzieren?

Wer braucht die wirklich?

Für was?

Kosten nur Geld und bringen nix..

Was sollte noch schlechter werden für Angler ohne eine solche Trümmertruppe im Bund?
Was denn??



> Denn dann hätten wir nichts anderes, als vorher auch: zwei grundsätzliche Lager der deutschen Anglerschaft!


Und der einheitliche Verband ist dank einiger vernünftigerer LV ja eh schon Geschichte und wird nur samt der nichtangelnden Gentechnikvorsitzenden und ihren Konsorten in Politik, Medien, Gesellschaft und gerade auch bei richtigen Naturschützern jetzt doch schon nur belächelt..

Es gibt jetzt schon mehr als zwei Lager, die es vorher gab..
Ex-DAVler im VDSF/DAFV (die noch intern zerstritten), Ex-VDSFler im DAFV/VDSF (auch die intern zerstritten) und die vernünftigen LV, die gekündigt haben (auch die untereinander nicht einig).


Es wird mit Frau Dr. und Konsorten alles Stück für Stück doch gerade nur noch elender.....





> Wir stehen vor einem riesen Scherbenhaufen, der derzeit alternativlos ist


Alternativlos?
Kenn ich nur von Merkel, hat noch nie gestimmt..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Du redest die ganze Zeit von einem "bisher" - mit welcher Gewissheit wird der neue BV auch nur unsere Gelder verpulvern, keine Leistung erbringen, ...?

Woran machst du das fest? Was macht dich denn so sicher, dass die Zukunft genauso aussehen wird, wie die Vergangenheit?

Übrigens "vernünftige LVs":

Wenn jetzt diverse Fürsten die Notbremse ziehen, sind sie vernünftig. Weichenhahn hat seinerzeit exakt das selbe getan - aus den selben Beweggründen heraus. Er war ein Verräter ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Du redest die ganze Zeit von einem "bisher" - mit welcher Gewissheit wird der neue BV auch nur unsere Gelder verpulvern, keine Leistung erbringen, ...?



An Hand dessen, dass keine Ziele vor der Fusion vereinbart wurden, das keine Finanzierung steht, dass alles jetzt schon zersplittert ist..
Wäre alles möglich gewesen und wurde den DAVlern sogar versprochen (festschreiben von Angelpolitik,  kein Zeitdruck etc.) - zugestimmt haben die trotzdem, werden schon ihre Gründe gehabt haben und haben ja jetzt gekriegt was sie wollten.

Nochmal:
Und die immer noch unbeantwortete Frage:
Für was braucht man einen Bundesverband, der Millionen Euros der Angler verpulvert, ohne dafür Leistung zu bringen????

Alleine um die 10 Millionen in den letzten 5 Jahren.
Was hat der DAV oder VDSF/DAFV dafür konkret für Angler erreicht in Brüssel oder Berlin??
Was hätte man damit alles für Angler erreichen können......

Warum also so eine Trümmertruppe finanzieren?

Wer braucht die wirklich?

Für was?

Kosten nur Geld und bringen nix..


Was sollte noch schlechter werden für Angler ohne eine solche Trümmertruppe im Bund?
Was denn??




> Was macht dich denn so sicher, dass die Zukunft genauso aussehen wird, wie die Vergangenheit?


Weils die gleichen Leute sind wie vorher und die 4. oder 5. Wahl , Frau Dr., noch oben drauf gesetzt wird......

Wieso meinst Du denn, dass sich da was ändern sollte?

Und wieso wurde das dann nicht vorher festgeschrieben?




Und Leute wie Du und Rene hatten doch jetzt schon keine Mehrheit im DAV und wurden zwangsfusioniert - soll die Mehrheit jetzt auf einmal vom VDSF kommen??


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weils die gleichen Leute sind wie vorher



Und danach sind es andere, die einen - wie auch immer gearteten - Neustart hinlegen sollen?

Genau die, die du jetzt als vernünftig bezeichnest, haben die Zersplitterung zu verantworten.

Die haben alle, auch Klasing, an dem Debakel kräftig mitgearbeitet. Klasing hat nur als erster die Reißleine gezogen. Ob das besonders schlau war, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.

Aber an dem ursprünglichen Suppentopf hat auch er kräftig mitgerührt.

Weist du, was ich in deren Situation tun würde? Ich würde mich mit ALLEN an einen Tisch setzen und die Punkte, die nun auf "erpresserische Art und Weise" gefordert werden abarbeiten - Punkt für Punkt.

Wenn das nämlich machbar wäre mit den Leuten, könnte eine H.-K. hoch und runter springen - entscheiden könnte sie was? Genau! Welches Kleid sie anzieht und welches Makeup sie auflegt.

Sie können es aber nicht - da hast du recht. Sonst hätten sie es bereits getan. Aber sie werden es auch "danach" nicht können!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wünschenswert, dass zumindest die, die das verbockt haben, wegkommen  (beide Alt-BV, der neue BV und Präsidentin und Konsorten, die LV-Präsidien der Initiative, alles Delegierten die für die Fusion gestimmt haben).

Wenn das Konstrukt VDSF/DAFV bleibt, besteht aber ja nicht mal diese kleine Hoffnung..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ABER: ich bilde mir ein, Realist genug zu sein um zu wissen, dass wir vor einem grundsätzlichen Problem stehen, dass auch mit einer Zerschlagung des BV nicht gelöst werden kann.



Das grundsätzliche Problem ist, dass Fischereirecht in Deutschland Landesrecht ist. Damit wird ein Bundesverband im Prinzip zu einer Truppe von Grüßonkels und -tanten.

Jetzt könnte man natürlich noch argumentieren, der Bundesverband könnte, wie ein Automobilverband z.B., Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen. Da haben die aktuell dem Bundesverband vorstehenden Größen bereits bewiesen, dass ihnen das nicht sonderlich am Herzen liegt. Oder sind dir dazu aus den vergangenen Jahren Ergebnisse bekannt?

Ob eine Gentechnik-Lobbyistin, die Sprecherin einer nicht eben als ökologisch orientiert bekannten Partei ist und Biogasanlagen cool findet, die richtige Besetzung ist, darf getrost auch hinterfragt werden. Wie instinkt- und planlos muss man sein, so eine Besetzung durchzuführen? 

Auf der anderen Seite muss man dem Bundesverband natürlich auch zugestehen, dass er die Welt nicht von heute auf morgen verändern kann. Das Tierschutzgesetz ist nun mal ein Fakt (auch wenn einige Leute hier im Board dessen Aussagen immer noch nicht verstanden haben). Darum finde ich die Aussagen von H-K im Interview gar nicht schlecht.

Ich traue ihr aufgrund der oben beschriebenen Fakten trotzdem nicht über den Weg, wie vermutlich viele Naturschützer auch nicht.

Und um auf die Frage zu beantworten, wer denn sonst einen Bundesverband hochziehen solle, lautet meine Antwort ganz einfach: Die Angler können in Deutschland wunderbar ohne eine solche Instanz leben. Hat bisher doch auch funktioniert, oder hat der Bundesverband in den letzten Jahren für die Vereine irgendwelche positiven Auswirkungen gehabt? 

Die Angler hatten faktisch nie einen Bundesverband, der sich für ihre Interessen eingesetzt hat. Im Gegensatz zu den Castern. Die haben als Einzige ein Problem, wenn der Verband zusammenbricht.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Angler hatten faktisch nie einen Bundesverband, der sich für ihre Interessen eingesetzt hat.



Nee, die hatten ja auch zwei
und das aus gutem Grund #h

@Thomas

Ich wiederhole mich:
Deine "vernünftigen Landesverbände" die jetzt die Kündigung ausgesprochen haben, sind einfach nur Doppelmoralisten, die erst der Soße zustimmen und dann, weil sie sich alle Optionen offen halten wollen, ne Kündigung raushauen.
Mit Vernunft hat das für mich nichts zu tun, das ist Kalkül und Scheinheiligkeit - gesteuert von Befindlichkeiten und eigenem Machterhalt.
Genau das, woraus ihr immer das Totschlagargument bastelt, ist nun bei euch Vernunft.
Das verstehe wer will... ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

[QUOTEDie Angler können in Deutschland wunderbar ohne eine solche Instanz leben. Hat bisher doch auch funktioniert, oder hat der Bundesverband in den letzten Jahren für die Vereine irgendwelche positiven Auswirkungen gehabt][/QUOTE]
eben.......


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man natürlich noch argumentieren, der Bundesverband könnte, wie ein Automobilverband z.B., Lobbyarbeit für Angler machen. Da haben die aktuell dem Bundesverband vorstehenden Größen bereits bewiesen, dass ihnen das nicht sonderlich am Herzen liegt. Oder sind dir dazu aus den vergangenen Jahren Ergebnisse bekannt?



In der Vergangenheit konnte man auch prima lokal oder semiglobal arbeiten.

Die EU gewinnt aber immer mehr - und zwar politisch gewollt - an Einfluss. Das ist eine ganz neue Situation, mit der die Altherrenriege fertig werden muss / müsste.

Das beste Beispiel ist doch die Aalproblematik. Das wäre in Berlin nie Thema gewesen - in Brüssel ist es seit 2009 ein ständiges Thema. Der Kormoran ist auch kein lokales Problem und lässt sich auch lokal nicht lösen. Fangbegrenzungen für Ost- und Nordseefisch wird ebenfalls nicht in Berlin diskuttiert, dafür um so heftiger in Brüssel - und das trifft auch uns Angler, wenn da nicht einer einen dicken Riegel vorschiebt. Lies dir mal dazu die Meldungen von Cornelia Behm (Gründe) durch - da wird heftigst gestritten derzeit.

Die EU hat ein eigenes Umweltressort gebildet - das gabs vor 10 Jahren noch gar nicht. Da werden in Zukunft Dinge entschieden, die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch und insbesondere uns Angler betreffen werden (Wasserrahmenrichtlinie und dergleichen sind ja heute schon Machwerke aus Brüssel, die Auswirkungen auf unsere Lokalitäten haben) ...


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Naturliebhaber
in vielen Punkten kann ich dir folgen.

Das sehe ich anders:


> Darum finde ich die Aussagen von H-K im Interview gar nicht schlecht.



Welche Aussagen denn? Sie hat nach meiner Lesart in diesem Interview jede Position, außer dass sie nicht für "vorsätzliches" C&R zu haben ist, die man zum "Tierschutzgesetz" nur haben kann eingenommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit konnte man auch prima lokal oder semiglobal arbeiten.
> 
> Die EU gewinnt aber immer mehr - und zwar politisch gewollt - an Einfluss. Das ist eine ganz neue Situation, mit der die Altherrenriege fertig werden muss / müsste.
> 
> ...



Auf EU-Ebene wird die Diskussion durch Berufsfischerverbände, Agrarausschüsse, Naturschutzverbände etc. geführt. Angler sind dort Randerscheinungen, die, ob nun mit oder ohne Bundesverband, keine Rolle spielen. Das muss man einfach mal anerkennen und das könnte auch der beste Verband nicht ändern.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Naturschutzverbände



Du sagst es :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> in vielen Punkten kann ich dir folgen.
> 
> Das sehe ich anders:
> ...



Sie hat sich aber argumentativ Hintertürchen geöffnet, um selektives Zurücksetzen zu ermöglichen. Da kenne ich andere Betonschädel ...

Egal wie oft Leute wie Honeyball herunterbeten, vorsätzliches C&R wäre durch das Tierschutzgesetz nicht verboten: Es ist es ganz klar. Ende der Diskussion und zig-fach durch Gerichtsurteile etc. belegt. 
Wie eröffnet man nun Anglern den Weg, den 40er Karpfen doch wieder schwimmen zu lassen? Man muss Konstrukte finden, die von der Tierschützern nicht sofort zerlegt werden. 

Ich glaube, dass H-K Regelungen a la Bayern nicht mittragen würde. Das halte ich ihr zugute.


----------



## Sharpo (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Zum Aalfangverbot habe ich eine gespaltene Meinung.
Einerseits akzeptieren und fördern wir ein Waalfangverbot und andererseits, wenn es an unsere Eier geht, wird die Verweigerungshaltung eingenommen.
Kostet Arbeitsplätze etc.
Die gleichen Argumente haben auch die anderen Länder die sich für den Waalfang einsetzen.

Klar spricht auch vieles gegen ein solches Aalfangverbot.

Das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Du sagst es :m



Damit meinte ich andere Kaliber. Oder glaubst Du, ein Anglerverband kann in der Liga eines WWF spielen?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

[Sorry für's OT aber das muss jetzt raus]

@sharpo

Mir wäre nicht ein einziges besatzmaßnahmeprogramm bekannt, bei dem Mittel aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen dazu genutzt würden, um die Walpopulation zu stützen oder gar zu erhöhen.

Welche Summen aber in den Aal fließen, kann ich gerne mal versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Apfel und Birne - aber sowas von.

Nichts für ungut |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Sie hat sich aber argumentativ Hintertürchen geöffnet, um selektives Zurücksetzen zu ermöglichen. Da kenne ich andere Betonschädel ...



Ja, und sie hat sich aber auch in jede andere Richtung ein "Hintertürchen" offen gelassen. Dann hätte sie genauso gut, auch gar nix sagen können. 

Das sie Anglern irgendwas "ermöglichen" will... naja daran kann man glauben... ich tu das nachdem was ich bisher von ihr gelesen und gesehen habe allerdings nicht.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich andere Kaliber. Oder glaubst Du, ein Anglerverband kann in der Liga eines WWF spielen?



Noch nicht. Aber am Spielfeldrand stehen und Parolen gröhlen macht mehr Eindruck, als mit der Bierdose in der Hand vor dem heimischen TV-Gerät zu sitzen und die selben Parolen zu gröhlen.

Was spricht denn dagegen, dass ein gescheiter BV als Naturschutzverband sich als Gesprächspartner in solchen Fragen anbietet? Nichts, eben 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dann hätte sie genauso gut, auch gar nix sagen können.



Was meiner Meinung nach wesentlich cleverer gewesen wäre. Ich an ihrer Stelle hätte die Redaktion nett aber bestimmt auf einen späteren zeitpunkt vertröstet - auf einen Zeitpunkt nämlich, wo überhaupt erst etwas Greifbares auf dem Tisch gelegen hätte.


----------



## antonio (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sie hat sich aber argumentativ Hintertürchen geöffnet, um selektives Zurücksetzen zu ermöglichen. Da kenne ich andere Betonschädel ...
> 
> Egal wie oft Leute wie Honeyball herunterbeten, vorsätzliches C&R wäre durch das Tierschutzgesetz nicht verboten: Es ist es ganz klar. Ende der Diskussion und zig-fach durch Gerichtsurteile etc. belegt.
> Wie eröffnet man nun Anglern den Weg, den 40er Karpfen doch wieder schwimmen zu lassen? Man muss Konstrukte finden, die von der Tierschützern nicht sofort zerlegt werden.
> ...



du drehst es dir auch wie du es brauchst.

zitat von dir:

""Jeder andere Zweck als Nahrungserwerb (und Hegemaßnahmen) ist laut Tierschutzgesetz ausgeschlossen." 

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach wesentlich cleverer gewesen wäre. Ich an ihrer Stelle hätte die Redaktion nett aber bestimmt auf einen späteren zeitpunkt vertröstet - auf einen Zeitpunkt nämlich, wo überhaupt erst etwas Greifbares auf dem Tisch gelegen hätte.



Das hätte man ihr auch wieder als Schwäche ausgelegt.

Bleiben wir beim Thema C&R: Hier muss sie einen Hühnerhaufen einfangen, der sich genau betrachtet gar nicht einfangen lässt. Bayern besteht auf seinem Abknüppelgesetz, mit Billigung des Landesverbandes (man weiß ja, wo dort einige Meinungsbildner früher ihre Brötchen verdient haben).  Andererseits brauch man den Landesverband dringend als Beitragszahler im Bundesverband und will ihn zurückgewinnen. Sie kann also machen was sie will, es wird Leute geben, die sie gegen sich aufbringt. 

Wäre sie jünger, würde ich sagen, sie müsse auf die nächste Generation warten. Es gibt Probleme, die nur so zu lösen sind.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



antonio schrieb:


> du drehst es dir auch wie du es brauchst.
> 
> zitat von dir:
> 
> ...



Völlig korrekte Aussage meinerseits. Was ist dein Punkt? Aber wir fangen jetzt hier im Thread keine C&R-Diskussion an. Schick ne PN.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das hätte man ihr auch wieder als Schwäche ausgelegt.



Aber nur in bestimmten Kreisen. |supergri

In den Kreisen isses aber ohnehin Wurscht, was sie sagt. Selbst wenn sie den Wetterbericht vorgelesen hätte, wärs falsch gewesen.

Du sagst es ja selbst: sie konnte nur belangloses Blahblah von sich geben - nämlich um überhaupt irgendwas zu sagen.

Wie soll die denn in so kurzer Zeit zwei vollkommen gegensätzliche Doktrin so unter einen Hut bringen, dass sie dafür nicht von der einen oder anderen Seite vor'n symbolischen Sack bekommt?

Das würde selbst Thomas nicht schaffen :q


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Naturliebhaber
was ein schöner Beleg dafür wäre, dass es um Alles geht, nur nicht um Angler  

P.S. lies mal den Jahresbericht des Bayerischen Verbandes:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/LFV_Jahresbericht_(2).pdf
Speziell Seite 32.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> In der Diskussion dieser durchaus diffizilen Problematik kristallisiert sich heraus, dass dieses Thema
> zukünftig noch näher beleuchtet werden muss,
> um im Sinne des Hegeziels einen größeren Einklang zwischen Theorie und Praxis auf den Weg
> zu bringen



Zu Deutsch: sollen sich andere drum kümmern - später mal.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Zu Deutsch: sollen sich andere drum kümmern - später mal.



Siehste, vielleicht wartet man in Bayern auf eine diesbezügliche "Erhellung" seitens des Bundesverbandes. HA HA :q:q:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> was ein schöner Beleg dafür wäre, dass es um Alles geht, nur nicht um Angler
> 
> P.S. lies mal den Jahresbericht des Bayerischen Verbandes:
> ...



Erst Mal danke für den Link! Das Dokument war mir noch gar nicht zwischen die Finger gekommen. Muss ich mir mal reinziehen.

Da kann man auf Seite 32 natürlich so was wie ein "zartes Pflänzchen" rauslesen. Das will ich aber erst wachsen sehen. Da können nämlich auch Leute auf ganz andere Ideen kommen, die für den Naturschutz, aber gegen die Interessen der Angler sprechen. 

Unvollständige Auflistung der Folterinstrumente: Gewässersperrungen, ganzjährige Schonzeit, Besatzverbote für Fresskonkurrenten wie Karpfen etc.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Franz

Glaub ich nicht ... Weichenhahn und Braun können gut miteinander. Da hätte der olle Braun den Ossis schon lange mal fragen können, wie man sowas auf höchst liberale Art und Weise löst |supergri

Bisschen Spaß muss sein :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Wie soll die denn in so kurzer Zeit zwei vollkommen gegensätzliche Doktrin so unter einen Hut bringen, dass sie dafür nicht von der einen oder anderen Seite vor'n symbolischen Sack bekommt?


Warum muss oder soll man das wollen?

Vielfalt ist nicht immer schlecht (Biodiversität) sowenig wie erzwungene und vorgetäuschte Einheit gut (SED)..

Lieber keinen Bundesverband, der sinnlos Millionen der Angler für nix verpulvert als das Theater jetzt mit Frau Dr.

Die keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln hat, aber dennoch den organisierten Angelfischern  im VDSF/DAFV vorstehen will und damit Anglern und Angeln in ganz Deutschland mehr schadet denn nützt...


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, dass ein gescheiterter* BV als Naturschutzverband sich als Gesprächspartner in solchen Fragen anbietet? Nichts, eben



*Ich hab es mal freundlicherweise korrigiert!

Es spricht gerade deshalb nichts dafür!


----------



## Smanhu (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hallo,
es wird ja stark damit argumentiert, dass wir mit einer H.K. zumindest ein zerfleddertes Eckfähnchen und mehr wird sie wohl nicht sein, im großen Europakarussell sitzen haben. Nun, schaut man sich mal die richtigen Naturschutzverbände an, welche ein Büro in Brüssel als ihr Eigen nennen können, wird man sehen, dass es sich da um Organisationen handelt, deren Einnahmen in einem Jahr ca. 20Mio€ (NABU) bis 300-400Mio€ (WWF) betragen(inoffiziell wahrscheinlich mehr). Auch sind diese Organisationen gespickt mit Naturwissenschaftlern, teils weltweit anerkannte Spezialisten, die ihre Leidenschaft und ihre Forschungen für die Organisation in den Erhalt der Natur stecken. Auch wäre deren Existenz ohne hervorragende Lobbyarbeit nicht möglich. Kurz gefasst, eine wohl fast perfekt arbeitende Maschinerie.
Jetzt schauen wir zu unserem BV und deren Vorsitzende. Hier hat man einen Chaoshaufen, deren Mitglieder immer überschaubarer werden und sich nicht wirklich einig sind was sie eigentlich wollen, deren finanzielle Situation, betriebswirtschaftlich betrachtet, eher nicht so vorteilhaft ausschaut und einer Präsidentin, die wohl eher als faules Äpfelchen von anderen Naturschutzverbänden angesehen wird.
Hmmm, welcher Organisation wird auf EU-Ebene wohl eher Gehör geschenkt und welche wird wohl eher belächelt?? UND auch in der EU hat der das gewichtigste Wort, der den größten Einfluss (finanzielle Mittel) hat! Wo da wohl unser BV steht?!

Zitat Naturliebhaber:

„_Auf EU-Ebene wird die Diskussion durch Berufsfischerverbände, Agrarausschüsse, Naturschutzverbände etc. geführt. Angler sind dort Randerscheinungen, die, ob nun mit oder ohne Bundesverband, keine Rolle spielen. Das muss man einfach mal anerkennen und das könnte auch der beste Verband nicht ändern._ „

Zitat Naturliebhaber:

„_Ob eine Gentechnik-Lobbyistin, die Sprecherin einer nicht eben als ökologisch orientiert bekannten Partei ist und Biogasanlagen cool findet, die richtige Besetzung ist, darf getrost auch hinterfragt werden. Wie instinkt- und planlos muss man sein, so eine Besetzung durchzuführen?“_

Das man halt wenigstens irgendjemand da hocken hat, ist für mich absolut kein Argument das für deren Daseinsberechtigung spricht.
Mal nicht aus der Sicht einer H.K, sondern aus Sicht ihrer Gegenüber (nur als Beispiel: NABU). Wie reagieren wohl diese, wenn sie einer bekannten Gentechnik-Lobbyistin gegenüber gesetzt werden und über Naturschutz diskutieren sollen, in diese Fr. Dr. liebend gerne ihren genmanipulierten Mais pflanzen lässt. Ich persönlich würde mich, salopp gesagt, verar$cht fühlen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ausser einigen Verbandlern hält doch eh kein Mensch - ob organisierter Angelfischer, Angler oder Nichtangler - den VDSF/DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin und dem Präsidium sowie denen, die uns das eingebrockt haben, für sinnvoll, zielführend oder gar gut für Angler...
Ob im Bund oder in Europa..
Ernst genommen werden die doch  - wenn überhaupt - nur intern von ihren Abnickern......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Um einmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren....

Der Titel des Interviews lautet ja "Schluss mit dem blutigen Strom". 

Da finde ich das Wahlprogramm der FDP im Kreisverband Ratzeburg - Kreisvorsitzende Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan - doch passend. Die wollen in der Elbe bei Geesthacht ein neues Wasserkraftwerk bauen #q#q#q.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Um einmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren....
> 
> Der Titel des Interviews lautet ja "Schluss mit dem blutigen Strom".
> 
> Da finde ich das Wahlprogramm der FDP im Kreisverband Ratzeburg - Kreisvorsitzende Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan - doch passend. Die wollen in der Elbe bei Geesthacht ein neues Wasserkraftwerk bauen #q#q#q.



Das kannst Du doch nicht vergleichen. 
Dort werden Fischtreppen gebaut, fischfreundliche Turbinen eingesetzt etc.
Alles Fischkonform.  :g

Die Fische brauchen net mal schwimmen...lüfft alles automatisch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Entschuldige Sharpo, habe ich vergessen!#6 Und Frau Dr. überwacht den Bau, dass das ökologisch wertvoll und in einem Naturanpassungsverfahren umgesetzt wird. Mit ausgesuchten Bio und wasserverträglichen Materialien...Mit ihren 5,4% bei der Wahl vom vergangenen Sonntag ist ja ihr Arbeitsplatz auf Dorfebene erst einmal gesichert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

s.o.:



> Ernst genommen werden die doch - wenn überhaupt - nur intern von ihren Abnickern......


----------



## muddyliz (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Neues von der Gentech-Prinzessin:
http://www.netzeitung.de/article/dpa/0af863b8e1c8c0c6c8f4a94fd6079055
Von wem wurde die Frau eigentlich gewählt? Und wen vertritt sie im Bundestag?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Gentechnik und Monsanto, VDSF/DAFV etc. - Frau Dr. setzt halt gerne auf die "richtigen" (toten?) Pferde ;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Dann finde ich doch, dass diese Meldung auch dazu passt...

http://www.keine-gentechnik.de/news-gentechnik/news/de/27353.html

Leider konnte ich hierzu noch kein Statement von Frau Dr. erhalten. Eine Antwort auf eine Anfrage von mir per Mail ist bisher ausgeblieben |supergri. Auch konnte ich im WWW dazu nix von ihr finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

;-)))))))))))))


----------



## antonio (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

so gut kann ihre gentechnik-lobbyarbeit nicht gewesen sein, monsanto will sich aus europa zurückziehen lief grade übern ticker eines nachrichtensenders.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Gentechnik = gescheitert
Imkerverband = gescheitert
Kormoran = gescheitert
DAFV = ein sinkendes Schiff
Bundestagswahl = Wasser Oberkante Unterlippe

Eine Vita wie aus dem Bilderbuch.


Vielleicht, sollte es einmal einen Verband zum Beritt toter Pferde geben, könnte Sie da erfolgreich sein. Bei der Erfahrung....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

OT:

"Tote Pferde"- da gibt es doch ein Sprichwort der Dakota Indianer: „Wenn Du entdeckst, dass Du ein totes Pferd reitest, steige ab!”

Und was würden die Verantwortlichen im DAFV machen?

Folgende Ideen könnten in meinem Augen in einem dortigem Arbeitskreis in einem 4 Sterne Hotel in Berlin an einem tristen Novemberwochenende zu diesem Thema entstanden sein:

[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, wenn dann verlinken]


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Dann verlinke bitte mal


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

z.B.:
http://www.roland-schaefer.de/totespferd.htm


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Zitat H-K:
"Mit der Entscheidung gingen Wissen, Arbeitsplätze und Wertschöpfung im eigenen Land verloren."

So tickt diese Frau und die Partei, der sie als Sprecherin angehört. Gut ist, was Arbeit schafft und Kohle bringt. Langfristige Folgen egal.

Wie jemand, der laut eigenen Aussagen stolz ist, einem Naturschutzverband vorzustehen, sich für hinsichtlich ihrer Gefährlichkeit nicht im Ansatz abschätzbare Konzepte in der Landwirtschaft aussprechen kann, ohne jede Glaubwürdigkeit zu verlieren, hätte ich gern mal von ihr persönlich erklärt.

Man muss sich ganz einfach mal diesen Artikel hier durchlesen um zu verstehen, wen die Vorsitzende unseres Bundesverbandes hier hofiert:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtscha...in-das-system-monsanto-ist-in-gefahr-1.396713

und natürlich den dazugehörigen Film:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUzfU71_fSw


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gentechnik und Monsanto, VDSF/DAFV etc. - Frau Dr. setzt halt gerne auf die "richtigen" (toten?) Pferde ;-))))


Da ist ihr aber jetzt ein Gaul vom Acker abgehauen:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...mmentar-zum-abschied-von-europa-a-903162.html
:m:vik::z:vik::m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Angelfischer wollten die doch , nu meckert halt nicht immer, nur weil die kriegen, was sie wollten ;-))


----------



## Knispel (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Angelfischer wollten die doch , nu meckert halt nicht immer, nur weil die kriegen, was sie wollten ;-))


 
Ich behaupte einfach einmal, 80 % der im VDSF/DAFV und die sich nicht angeschlossenen bzw. ausgetretenden Verbände, organisierten Angler kennen eher die beste Rolle und Rute für 19,99 Euro als Frau Dr. . Ich behaupte sogar, den Zusammenschluss der Verbände haben die auch nicht mitbekommen. Das geht denen so am Ar$$$ vorbei - bis es sie selber trifft.


----------



## Tricast (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach einmal, 80 % der im VDSF/DAFV und die sich nicht angeschlossenen bzw. ausgetretenden Verbände, organisierten Angler kennen eher die beste Rolle und Rute für 19,99 Euro als Frau Dr. . Ich behaupte sogar, den Zusammenschluss der Verbände haben die auch nicht mitbekommen. Das geht denen so am Ar$$$ vorbei - bis es sie selber trifft.



Leider hast Du Recht mit deiner Aussage Rainer.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Dann haben sies nicht besser verdient - wer sich nicht wehrt, stimmt zu......
Wer organisierter Angelfischer ist, kann immerhin abstimmen bzw. über seinen Verein seine Ansichten einbringen.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html

Schade nur, dass eben auch Angler drunter leiden müssen...........


----------



## slowhand (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Und für das Fracking macht sich die Happach-Kasan auch stark. Die grösste Umweltsünde nach der Atomkraft und die blockiert Gefahrenprüfungen...
http://www.gruene-kv-lauenburg.de/presse/pressemeldungen/16122012/


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



slowhand schrieb:


> Und für das Fracking macht sich die Happach-Kasan auch stark. Die grösste Umweltsünde nach der Atomkraft und die blockiert Gefahrenprüfungen...
> http://www.gruene-kv-lauenburg.de/presse/pressemeldungen/16122012/


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
_"...und Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, einen Antrag zum Aufschub, und damit einer Prüfung von Gefahren der Fracking-Methode, abgelehnt"_
*Hammer!*

Die **** muss so was von weg! :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wieso?

Sarkasmus an:
Ist erstmal das Grundwasser dann richtig verseucht, braucht sich auch keiner mehr wegen Fischhäckselanlagen oder Kormoranen aufplüstern oder wegen angeln zur Ernährung....

Dann kommen wahrscheinlich gentechnisch veränderte Fische, die das alles aushalten, damit Frau Dr. weiter präsidieren kann...

Sarkasmus aus....

Passt scho, einstimmig gewählt, Richtung wird doch immer klarer............


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?



Eben! Lobbyarbeit vom Feinsten #6
,,Euch'' kann man's aber auch nicht Recht machen. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Da siehste mal..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> _"...und Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, einen Antrag zum Aufschub, und damit einer Prüfung von Gefahren der Fracking-Methode, abgelehnt"_
> *Hammer!*
> 
> Die **** muss so was von weg! :r



Normalerweise müsste der Vorstand gegen Frau H-K tätig werden, da sie mit solchen Aussagen (plus ihrer Position zu Gentechnik in der Landwirtschaft, Biogasanlagen etc.) rufschädigend gegen den Verband handelt, dem sie vorsteht und der sich dem Naturschutz und dem Angeln (also auch der Sicherung einer hohen Wasserqualität) verschrieben hat.

Aber den A... hat natürlich niemand von diesen Experten in der Hose. Wenn die überhaupt peilen bzw. ablehnen, was ihre Vorsitzende dort treibt.

Wer Fracking in Deutschland (wie auch sonst wo auf der Welt) befürwortet, handelt unverantwortlich. Wie H-K das mit ihrer Aussage, sie wäre stolz darauf, einen Naturschutzverband zu führen, zusammen bekommt, bleibt ihr Geheimnis.

Jeder meiner Mitarbeiter, der sich so verhalten würde, bekäme mit mir ein großes Problem. Aber im Bundesverband herrschen offensichtlich andere Gegebenheiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Aber im Bundesverband herrschen offensichtlich andere Gegebenheiten.


Da sind aber zuerstmal die LV schuld, deren Delegierte ja dieses Chaos gewählt und angerichtet haben.
Einstimmig so gewollt und gewählt ausser von NDS - und dass Bayern, der Rheinische und der VFG jetzt langsam aufwachen und merken, was sie sich für ne Frau Dr. ins Nest legen ließen, zeigt bis dato nicht unbedingt, dass die schnell aufgewacht sind nach zig Jahren Verhandlungen, wo sie alles abgenickt haben.....


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Da kann man ja nur noch auf die bevorstehende Bundestagswahl hoffen.
Damit dem Treiben dieser Dame Einhalt geboten wird.
Dennoch kann die eventuell über die Hintertür der Listenplätze,weiterhin ihre konzernfreundliche Arbeit fortsetzen.
Die Frau scheint sich jedenfalls für keinen Dreck zu schade zu sein!

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste der Vorstand gegen Frau H-K tätig werden, da sie mit solchen Aussagen (plus ihrer Position zu Gentechnik in der Landwirtschaft, Biogasanlagen etc.) rufschädigend gegen den Verband handelt, dem sie vorsteht und der sich dem Naturschutz und dem Angeln (also auch der Sicherung einer hohen Wasserqualität) verschrieben hat. ...


Die Pressemeldung
http://www.gruene-kv-lauenburg.de/presse/pressemeldungen/16122012/
ist ja schon etwas älter, Dezember 12, also hat sie diese Position schon zuvor vertreten und ist _dennoch_ zur Präsidentin gewählt worden!


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Hier noch ein Artikel,mit Karte der geplanten Untersuchungsgebiete und der schon genehmigten!

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Stormarn/Fracking-Es-darf-gesucht-werden

Hat sich inzwischen mal irgend jemand mit der Doktorarbeit, dieser anscheinend gemeingefährlichen Frau beschäftigt?
Ich habe dazu mal gegoogelt, aber die Arbeit muss wohl in einem Bundesarchiv angefordert werden!
Selbst wenn ich diese anfordern würde,bin ich mir über weiters Vorgehen nicht klar und um eine solche Arbeit zu bewerten (ob abgeschrieben,oder nicht?),fehlen mir schlichtweg die Voraussetzungen!
Wenn da, wie ja auch bei einigen anderen, Unregelmäßigkeiten festgestellt werden würden,dann wäre dies doch die einfachste Möglichkeit die Madame abzuservieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dennoch kann die eventuell über die Hintertür der Listenplätze,weiterhin ihre konzernfreundliche Arbeit fortsetzen.


 
Da sie in SH nur noch auf Platz 4 in der Landesliste Ihrer Partei steht (warum bloß? Sie ist doch so kompetent und hat so tolle Kontakte EU- weit...|supergri) ist die Chance auf der bundespolitischen Bühne zu verbleiben wahrscheinlich eher gering.... Da ja auch in SH ein anderer Wind weht, ist ihr politisches Handeln wohl zukünftig auf Kreisebene (auch da kann man großen Schaden anrichten) beschränkt. Deshalb hat sie ja vielleicht diese tolle Aufgabe im DAFV angenommen. Also mit Weitsicht gehandelt- damit sie nicht nur noch in Bäk Wahlplakate kleben darf...#h und auch zukünftig ihre EU- weiten Kontakte Pflegen darf.

Ob die in den LV schon fragen _"Wie werde ich die Geister die ich rief wieder los?"_? Oder sind die noch glücklich mit Ihrer Entscheidung. Ein so tolles Interview, super Kontakte (zumindest zu den großen Konzernen...) und umweltfeindliche Statements quer durch die Presse- einfach eine Vorzeigepräsidentin für einen Naturschutzverband!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> dann wäre dies doch die einfachste Möglichkeit die Madame abzuservieren!


Hier geht's nur um Politik in Bezug auf Angeln und nicht um allgemeine Politik (bitte beachten!).

Um sie als Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV abzuservieren, da gibt's ganz einfache Möglichkeiten:
Im November ist HV im Saarland.

Misstrauensantrag stellen und abwählen, die Dame (kann jedes Mitglied in einem Angelverein des VDSF/DAFV anstossen): 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html

Passiert dies nicht, muss man weiterhin davon ausgehen, dass die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angelfischer im VDSF/DAFV das eben genau so will.

Mit dieser Präsidentin.

Trotz ihrer überall nachlesbaren politischen Einstellung wie ihrer Einstellung zu Angeln und Anglern (obwohl die da als Nichtanglerin eh keine Ahnung hat...).....


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Passiert dies nicht, muss man weiterhin davon ausgehen, dass die  Mehrzahl der organisierten Angelfischer im VDSF/DAFV das eben genau so  will.



So einfach ist das leider nicht, denn man kann Untätigkeit nicht zwingend mit Einverständnis gleichsetzen!
Wenn ich nun z.B. meinen Verein sehe und ich hier einen Antrag auf Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots stellen würde, dann würde man mir sagen, dass man keine schlafenden Hunde wecken mag!Und mich höchstens als Stänkerer sehen!
Das Nachtangelverbot BW wird hier faktisch ohnehin seit jahrzehnten ignoriert.Bei uns angeln zig Karpfenangler tagelang ununterbrochen,ich ebenso auf Waller.
Mein Präsi hat mir mal gesagt, ihm(und auch einigen anderen!) wäre dieses Verbot nur recht, denn so hätte man immer eine Handhabe unliebsame "Gäste" vom Wasser zu entfernen.
Das ist zwar noch nie vorgekommen, aber den alten Herren im Vorstand
ist ihre gepflegte Ruhe wichtiger, als Aufrührertum und das allerwichtigste ist das Vereinsleben im Angelheim, wie Feste,Frühschoppen und Kartenspiele!
Ich bin auch davon überzeugt,dass den meisten auch völlig egal ist, wer
den nun der Verbandspräsident ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Tja wie gesagt, jeder kriegt, was er verdient bzw. mehrheitlich will..

Wer solche Leute immer wieder wählt, braucht sich nachher weder wundern noch beschweren..

Und das ist eben immer noch die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer.....

Wollten sies anders, würdens sie anders machen - die Infos sind verfügbar......


----------



## Zoddl (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um sie als Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV abzuservieren, da gibt's ganz einfache Möglichkeiten:
> Im November ist HV im Saarland.
> 
> Misstrauensantrag stellen und abwählen, die Dame (kann jedes Mitglied in einem Angelverein des VDSF/DAFV anstossen):
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


Na das ist doch mal eine schöne Idee und Aufgabe für Dich!? Wenns es die Organisierten schon so offensichtlich nicht hinbekommen, wer dann wenn nicht Du Thomas!
In einen Verein eintreten, Misstrauensantrag stellen und zum nächstmöglichen Termin wieder raus dem Verein und dem daran angeschlossenen Verbandsirrenhaus. 
Affe tot, der Belzebub ausgetrieben... scheint alles so easy zu sein.:g




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Passiert dies nicht, muss man weiterhin davon ausgehen, dass die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angelfischer im VDSF/DAFV das eben genau so will.


... und die Mehrheit der nicht-organisierten, also *die* Angler, dies schweigend so in Kauf nimmt. 

Moment, hab ich schweigend gesagt? Jetzt hätte ich doch glatt diesen Thread hier unterschlagen.|rotwerden


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Na das ist doch mal eine schöne Idee und Aufgabe für Dich!?


Geht eben nicht, da ich nicht als Angelfischer organisiert bin sondern nur Angler. 
Und so einer Trümmertruppe nicht auch noch mein Geld hinterherwerfen will.
Das können daher wie geschrieben nur organisierte Angelfischer, die ja auch sowohl diese Konfusion wie die Präsidentin ja auch mehrheitlich gewählt haben.



> Moment, hab ich schweigend gesagt? Jetzt hätte ich doch glatt diesen Thread hier unterschlagen


Siehste, zumindest begreifst Du, welche Arbeit Medien (bzw. in dem Fall Diskussion zu einer Veröffentlichung) zu leisten haben.

Davon ab:
Wenn Dir diese Präsidentin mit dieser Vita und deren Einstellungen zusagt und Du deswegen in Deinem Verein nix unternimmst, ist doch alles paletti und Du hast bekommen, was Du wolltest..

Passt scho...


----------



## Koalabaer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Wenn Dir diese Präsidentin mit dieser Vita und deren Einstellungen zusagt und Du deswegen in Deinem Verein nix unternimmst, ist doch alles paletti und Du hast bekommen, was Du wolltest..



Sollen also die Organisierten für ,,Alle''(also auch für Dich Nicht-Organisierten) die Kartoffeln aus dem Feuer holen? #c


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben doch die Scheixxe auch angerichtet, worunter am Ende alle, also auch die Angler, leiden..
Sollen die Organisierten also auch den Dreck wegmachen.........
Die Nichtorganisierten können ja nicht wählen oder Misstrauensanträge einbringen.

Und es wird ja wohl keiner ernsthaft verlangen, so eine Trümmertruppe mit Beitragsgeldern noch zu unterstützen oder?

Man tritt doch auch nicht bei CDU, SPD, Linken, Grünen etc. ein, wenn man deren  Politik nicht gut findet, um deren Politik zu verbessern..

Wie gesagt:
Wer unter den Organisierten nichts unternimmt, wird eben genau diese Konfusion mit dieser Präsidentin wollen.

Glückwunsch dazu, ihr habts geschafft.....

 Sonst hätte mans verhindert oder würde es jetzt versuchen, nachdem immer mehr rauskommt.

So haben die Organisierten ihre geliebte Konfusion mit ihrer gewünschten Präsidentin - und ich weiter viel Arbeit......


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht eben nicht, da ich nicht als Angelfischer organisiert bin sondern nur Angler.



Na dann: Organisieren - und die Änderungen herbeiführen, die ihr hier ermüdend und gebetsmühlenartig ständig fordert. Und alles wird besser.

Und wie man auf unzähligen Seiten sehen kann, gibts hier bestimmt 17 Leute, die wissen, wie es richtig geht.

Den Vorwurf der Untätigkeit musst du dir selbst auch gefallen lassen: Vorkommen hinterm PC - und die Missstände, die du feststellst, aktiv angehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Organisieren - und die Änderungen herbeiführen, die ihr hier ermüdend und gebetsmühlenartig ständig fordert


Siehe:


> Man tritt doch auch nicht bei CDU, SPD, Linken, Grünen etc. ein, wenn man deren Politik nicht gut findet, um deren Politik zu verbessern..




Wieder mal die Ablenker vom eigentlichen Thema:
Hier geht's nicht um mich, sondern hier geht's um Frau Dr..

Und auch nichtorganisierte Angelfischer dürfen darüber diskutieren, solange diese Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV sich anmaßt, auch über Nichtorganisierte mitbestimmen zu können - wenn sie ihren Dreck intern bei sich halten, kümmert sich doch keiner um die Chaoten. 

Frau Dr.`s Interviews, Veröffentlichungen und daraus ablesbarer Einstellung, dass sie keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln hat und trotzdem denen vorstehen will, das ist hier das Thema..

Wenngleich mir schon klar ist, dass man da gerne ablenkt..

Wenn euch das gefällt mit der Konfusion und dieser Präsidentin:
Prima, habt ihr doch gekriegt, was ihr wolltet.......

Wenns euch nicht gefällt:
Warum geht ihr auf mich los?
Ich bin nicht Präsident dieser Trümmertruppe und habe weder Konfusion noch Präsidentin gewählt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Na dann: Organisieren - und die Änderungen herbeiführen, die ihr hier ermüdend und gebetsmühlenartig ständig fordert. Und alles wird besser.
> 
> Und wie man auf unzähligen Seiten sehen kann, gibts hier bestimmt 17 Leute, die wissen, wie es richtig geht.
> 
> Den Vorwurf der Untätigkeit musst du dir selbst auch gefallen lassen: Vorkommen hinterm PC - und die Missstände, die du feststellst, aktiv angehen.



Das mache ich. Auf Vereins- und Landesebene. Ich persönlich möchte diesen Bundesverband nicht ändern, sondern abschaffen. Brauch kein Mensch.

Jeder Versuch, solch einen Haufen von innen zu ändern, wird scheitern. Da kleben zu viele Leute an Posten, spinnen Intrigennetze, arbeiten gegen den Fortschritt und frischen Wind. Teils spielen da Zukunftsängste eine Rolle, teils Machtansprüche, teils einfach mangelnde Intelligenz oder das Alter.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit an einer Veranstaltung teilgenommen, wo ein gestandener Bundespolitiker gefragt wurde, warum er nie Kanzlerkandidat seiner Partei wurde. Die Antwort: "Weil ich mich nie derart verbiegen wollte."
Andere Leute haben mit dem Verbiegen offensichlich weniger Probleme. Naturschutz, Angeln, Gentechnik, Fracking und Biogasanlagen passen bei denen wunderbar zusammen. Ich glaube, einige Psychologen würden viel Geld dafür zahlen, die dafür notwendigen Denkansätze mal analysieren zu dürfen |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wir zwei sind uns ja nicht immer einig (nicht schlimm, ich liebe die Vielfalt des Angelns wie der Angler), aber hier gebe ich Dir komplett recht:



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> *Ich persönlich möchte diesen Bundesverband nicht ändern, sondern abschaffen. Brauch kein Mensch.*
> 
> Jeder Versuch, solch einen Haufen von innen zu ändern, wird scheitern. Da kleben zu viele Leute an Posten, spinnen Intrigennetze, arbeiten gegen den Fortschritt und frischen Wind. Teils spielen da Zukunftsängste eine Rolle, teils Machtansprüche, teils einfach mangelnde Intelligenz oder das Alter.
> 
> ...


#r#r#r#r


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Naturschutz, Angeln, Gentechnik, Fracking und Biogasanlagen passen bei denen wunderbar zusammen. Ich glaube, einige Psychologen würden viel Geld dafür zahlen, die dafür notwendigen Denkansätze mal analysieren zu dürfen |kopfkrat



Das siehst Du falsch.

Die Dame macht für sich doch alles richtig. Ich weiß es nicht, denke aber, die verdient genug Kohle um Sorgenfrei leben zu können. Und muss noch nicht einmal, wie in der freien Wirtschaft, Ergebnisse vorweisen.

Der Psychologe hätte wohl viel mehr Spass an der Untersuchung derjenigen, die solche Personen - trotz erwiesener Inkompetenz, trotz genau gegenläufiger Standpunkte, trotz permanenter peinlicher Dispute mit denjenigen, gegenüber denen sie eigentlich Ihre Klientel vertreten sollte - in ein Amt wählen.

Sowie an denjenigen, die das dann auch noch gut finden und sich ausbitten, der Person "Chancen" zu gewähren. An denjenigen, die sich sorgenlos eine Ziege zum bewachen ins Salatbeet stellen, weil ja nicht sicher ist, dass  die Ziege den Salat lieber frisst anstatt bewacht, und man der Ziege ja die Chance geben muss zu beweisen, dass sie ein hervorragender Bewacher ist. 

Möglicherweise hätte der Psychologe auch noch Interesse an denjenigen, die die Leute angreifen, die vor der Ziege warnen, weil diese ja nicht selbst im Ziegenstall leben und somit eigentlich gar kein Recht haben, vor die Ziege zu warnen, bevor sie den Salat gefressen hat.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



slowhand schrieb:


> Und für das Fracking macht sich die Happach-Kasan auch stark. Die grösste Umweltsünde nach der Atomkraft und die blockiert Gefahrenprüfungen...
> http://www.gruene-kv-lauenburg.de/presse/pressemeldungen/16122012/


Ich komm über das, was Slowhand (danke!!! #h ) ausgegraben hat, gar nicht weg. :r

Wie abgewichst muss jemand sein, sich aktiv für Fracking einzusetzen & auch noch Umweltprüfungen dazu (mit)abzubügeln und sich gleichzeitig an die Spitze eines Naturschutzverbandes wählen lassen, bei dem es ausgerechnet schwerpunktmässig ums Wasser geht?! :r

Und wie dämlich muss jemand sein, so eine _*piiiiiep*_ als Anglerpräsidentin aufzustellen?! :r

Gut, auch hier wurde das erst heute bekannt, vielleicht ham die Herren Interessenvertreter/Delegierte mal wieder nix gewusst & nix wissen wollen, aber wer sich spätestens nicht jetzt öffentlich von dieser "Dame" distanziert gehört mit auf den Scheiterhaufen.








Interessant auch, dass hier im AB die "Fans" und "Lass sie doch erst mal machen"-Jungs sich auffällig ruhig verhalten, bzw. auf Thomas rumhacken und nix inhaltliches dazu sagen mögen.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Jep, der absolute Hammer! Bei mir verfestigt sich der Eindruck wie Stahlbeton, dass die tatsächlich nur das Mäntelchen eines Naturschutzverbandes für ihre Lobbyarbeit braucht!

So etwas zu vertreten, steht im offenen Widerspruch zu den von ihr zu vertretenen Interessen eines Anglerverbandes!

Vollkommene Disqualifikation!

Die Auswahl dieser Person setzt dem Treiben von Markstein und Mohnert zu dem die Krone auf!


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass hier im AB die "Fans" und "Lass sie doch erst mal machen"-Jungs sich auffällig ruhig verhalten, bzw. auf Thomas rumhacken und nix inhaltliches dazu sagen mögen.



Kati, seitdem sich unsere angekündigte Befürchtung so eindrucksvoll bewahrheitet hat, dass das Durchziehen dieser (Kon-)Fusion zu einem gewaltigen finanziellen und organisatorischen Chaos und Desaster führen wird und der neu gegründete BV bis zum Abschluss einer endlosen Selbstfindungsphase zu Stagnation und Handlungsunfähigkeit gezwungen ist, sind denen doch ihre wichtigsten Argumente baden gegangen.
Rumhacken auf uns als Redaktionsteam und Anfeinden derjenigen, die kritisch beleuchten, was sich als mehr als nur kritisch bewahrheitet, ging halt nur solange, wie man einen fadenscheinigen Hauch von Andeutung potentiell positiver Entwicklungen aufrecht zu erhalten vermochte. Spätestens jetzt, wo auch dem Treuesten der Treuen (so er denn des sachlichen Reflektierens mächtig ist) klar werden muss, dass jeglicher Optimismus nichts anderes als eine komplette Fehleinschätzung ist, fehlen halt die stichhaltigen Argumente, um dagegen halten zu können.
Da weicht man dann halt notgedrungen auf die alte Floskel des "Mach doch selber besser" aus, auch um dadurch von der aus stillschweigender Duldung resultierenden eigenen Mitverantwortlichkeit abzulenken. Ich finde diese Reaktion durchweg natürlich und interpretiere diesen Schrei nach jemanden, der das Heft in die Hand nimmt und (dagegen) handelt, nicht als Angriff sondern als Eingeständnis der eigenen Machtlosigkeit. Denn genau das ist doch das Problem dieses gesamten Konstruktes:

Alte Herren in den Vorständen, denen der Karpfenrun am Vereinsgewässer und der Aal in der eigenen Räuchertonne genauso wichtig sind, wie das Kartenspielen im Vereinsheim und die beschauliche Ruhe des Bereiches innerhalb des eigenen begrenzten Tellerrandhorizontes.
(Zu) Wenige Aufbegehrenswillige, die vom Desinteresse der Masse und deren Abnickertum ständig unterdrückt werden
Viel zu wenige Engagierte und Fähige, die ihren zähen Weg gehen und sich dabei zunehmend allein auf weiter Flur gelassen fühlen
Und darüber ein paar Unbelehrbare, Machtbesessene, Politiktreibende, die auf penetrante und geschickte Art und Weise die Unbeweglichkeit der von ihnen Geführten auszunutzen verstehen, um eine noch breitere Menge Betroffener in den von ihnen bestens vorbereiteten Sumpf zu ziehen. 
Ich denke gerade an meine Schulzeit und die darin durchgekaute englische Literatur zurück:
Shakespeare - Julius Caesar, das stets von einem geschickten Redner in den Bann gezogene wankelmütige einfache Volk und
Orwell - Animal Farm mit dem von Kapitel zu Kapitel deutlicher werdenden Fazit: The pigs have more privileges |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

http://www.happach-kasan.de/presse/pressemitteilungen/presse-single/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2248


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> sind denen doch ihre wichtigsten Argumente baden gegangen.



Oder die Erkenntnis gekommen, dass hier zum Zwecke der Postulierung von Doktrin polemisieren, das Niedermachen Andersdenkender und das ständige Wiederholen von Platitüden und nicht bewiesenen Orakelsprüchen zum gängigen Stilmittel zählen und sich daher eine jegliche Diskusion erübrigt - denn Diskusion setzt zumindest ehrliches Interesse an den Argumenten des jeweils anderen voraus.

Und von ehrlichem Interesse "eurerseits" kann ja nun wirklich nicht mehr im geringsten die Rede sein.

Also was lohnt es dann noch?

Als H.-K. ihre Antrittsrede hielt und verkündete, sie begreife sich als Präsidentin der organisierten Angler, kam hier Getöse auf, weil sie gefälligst auch für nichtorganisierte Angler da zu sein hat und auch gefälligst für die das Leben zu vereinfachen hat.

Nun allerdings sind nur - und zwar ausdrücklich NUR - die organisierten Angler daran schuld, dass diese Dame dem BV vorsteht. Denn NUR die organisierten Angler haben sie einstimmig (ja, auch ich - denn auch bei mir war Weichenhahn persönlich und hat sich die Erlaubnis zur Wahl der Dame eingeholt!) in dieses Amt gewählt.

Argumente werden halt passend gemacht, wenn es der Polemik zu gute kommt.

Ich sage nur: Klasing & Co. Helden im Sinne des AB und Weichenhahn der Verräter!

Welchen Sinn würdest du dann als Andersdenkender darin sehen, deine Zeit zu verschwenden?

@Thomas

Wenn du dich auch nur mal ein bisschen mit der Materie befassen würdest, wüsstest du, dass die Dame schlichtweg recht hat! Und zwar vollkommen unabhängig von jeglicher Naturschutzidiologie! Was bitte ist an dem von dir verlinkten Artikel so befremdlich, dass er als Suggestion für ein Fehlverhalten herhalten kann?

Das sind Methoden, die einer PeTA gut zu Gesicht stehen würden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Klasing & Co. Helden im Sinne des AB



Insofern, als der LSFV-NDS de einzige Verband war, der öffentlich informiert hat, ja.



> und Weichenhahn der Verräter


Klar ist Weichenhahn einer der Hauptverantwortlichen.

Er hat - meines Wissens ohne große Diskussion oder Information innerhalb seines Verbandes - den DAV erpresst, dass der LAVB ohne Fusion aus dem DAV  austreten würde.
Und die LAVB-Angelfischer haben sich das mehrheitlich gefallen lassen.

Er ist hauptverantwortlich mit dafür, dass dieser Zeitdruck entstand, dass keine angelpolitischen Ziele vorher diskutiert und festgelegt werden konnte, dass jemand wie Frau Dr. zur Präsidentin gewählt wurde.

Da er nach wie vor Präsident sein darf, muss man logischerweise davon ausgehen, dass die Mehrheit der Angler in Brandenburg das genauso wollten.

Nun haben sie es auch gekriegt, ist doch prima - was ärgerst Du Dich da??



> weil sie gefälligst auch für nichtorganisierte Angler da zu sein hat und auch gefälligst für die das Leben zu vereinfachen hat.


Falsch - nur weil sie nichtorganisierte Angler abqualifiziert hat, wurde sie angegangen..

Würde sie ihre gentechnischen Frackinghände von Politik lassen, die auch alle Angler und nicht nur organisierte Angelfischer betrifft, würde keiner was sagen - das sollen und können die organisierten Angelfischer ja gerne alleine ausbaden, wenn sie diese Präsidentin mehrheitlich wollen..

Solange sie da aber mitmischt, wird sie sich gefallen lassen müssen, unter die Lupe genommen zu werden.

Und die organisierten Angelfischer werden sich gefallen lassen müssen, damit konfrontiert zu werden, das mehrheitlich so zu wollen.

Diese Konfusion, dieses Präsidium und diese Präsidentin, die weder von Angeln noch von Anglern Ahnung hat.


Auch das hat sich nicht gändert:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ansonsten bleibt noch auf dieses in meinen Augen richtige Posting hinzuweisen:


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das mache ich. Auf Vereins- und Landesebene. *Ich persönlich möchte diesen Bundesverband nicht ändern, sondern abschaffen. Brauch kein Mensch.*
> Jeder Versuch, solch einen Haufen von innen zu ändern, wird scheitern. Da kleben zu viele Leute an Posten, spinnen Intrigennetze, arbeiten gegen den Fortschritt und frischen Wind. Teils spielen da Zukunftsängste eine Rolle, teils Machtansprüche, teils einfach mangelnde Intelligenz oder das Alter.
> 
> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit an einer Veranstaltung teilgenommen, wo ein gestandener Bundespolitiker gefragt wurde, warum er nie Kanzlerkandidat seiner Partei wurde. Die Antwort: "Weil ich mich nie derart verbiegen wollte."
> Andere Leute haben mit dem Verbiegen offensichlich weniger Probleme. Naturschutz, Angeln, Gentechnik, Fracking und Biogasanlagen passen bei denen wunderbar zusammen. Ich glaube, einige Psychologen würden viel Geld dafür zahlen, die dafür notwendigen Denkansätze mal analysieren zu dürfen |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die Dame hat schlichtweg recht?

Womit?
Das genveränderter Mais unsere Fische krank macht?
Oder das Fracking unser Grundwasser verseucht?

Branding bei Pferden keine Tierquälerei?
Aber "Wettkampfangeln"...nur zur Hege...

Womit hat die Dame schlichtweg recht?

Sorry, ich verstehe da etwas nicht.

Und wie kann man genmanipulierte Mikroorganismen zur Enzym Herstellung mit dem freien Anbau von Genkartoffeln etc. vergleichen?
Schädliches Pflanzenschutzmittel gegen genveränderte Kartoffel etc. auszutauschen ist doch nach heutigem Wissensstand nur eine Verlagerung der Gewinnmaximierung.

Sicherlich hat diese auch ihre Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile.

Die Dame hat recht? Womit?


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Und von ehrlichem Interesse "eurerseits" kann ja nun wirklich nicht mehr im geringsten die Rede sein.
> ...


 

Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, Wolkenkrieger.
Ich hatte konkret inhaltliche Themen angesprochen. Die Dame ist belegbar eine aktive Fracking-Unterstützerin.
Das passt wohl kaum zu einer Angler-/Naturschutz-Verbandspräsidentin.
Und ich habe angemerkt, dass anscheinend niemand mehr inhaltliches zu dieser Geschichte sagen mag.



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...und nix inhaltliches dazu sagen mögen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Insofern, als der LSFV-NDS de einzige Verband war, der öffentlich informiert hat, ja.



Leg es dir doch nicht so hin, wie du es jetzt brauchst: du hast auch den Rheinischen für seine neuerliche Aktion in den Heldenstatus erhoben und auch einen dritten LV, der mir grad nicht einfällt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> den DAV erpresst, dass der LAVB ohne Fusion aus dem DAV  austreten würde.



Und warum?

Eben! Aus den selben Gründen, wie sie jetzt zum Beispiel auch ein Rheinischer für seine Entscheidung angeführt hat. Der eine erpresst und der andere?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die LAVB-Angelfischer haben sich das mehrheitlich gefallen lassen.



Warum auch nicht? Die Intention war ja nicht verkehrt. *Er hat genau mit deinen/euren Argumenten gedealt: wozu einen BV finanzieren, der einem keine adäquate Leistung dafür bietet?*

Weil Markstein aber zu dieser Zeit noch dein "Kumpel" war, musste man Weichenhahn natürlich als Verräter abstempeln - passte prima in die Argumentationskette. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun haben sie es auch gekriegt, ist doch prima - was ärgerst Du Dich da??



Ich ärgere mich doch gar nicht - nicht mal über dich/euch. |supergri

Back to Topic:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch - nur weil sie nichtorganisierte Angler abqualifiziert hat, wurde sie angegangen..



Ihr habt aber den gesamten BV, dessen Präsidentin sie nunmal ist, in die Pflicht genommen, gefälligst seine Arbeit auch für die nichtorgansierten Angler zu tun. Ich nutze zu meiner Argumentation nur deine/eure Stilmittel: Sippenhaft! Die selbe Legitimität, die du/ihr für das pauschale Sensenspiel ala ALLE organisierten Angelfischer wollten diese Frau ja haben, nicht müde seid zu nutzen!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das sollen und können die organisierten Angelfischer ja gerne alleine ausbaden, wenn sie diese Präsidentin mehrheitlich wollen..



Genau! Der BV soll gefälligst für ALLE Angler seine Werk verrichten aber die derzeitige ******** haben uns allen natürlich NUR die organiserten Angler eingebrockt - und zwar ALLE ... durch die Banke!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange sie da aber mitmischt, wird sie sich gefallen lassen müssen, unter die Lupe genommen zu werden.



Was auch vollkommen legitim ist, keine Frage. Du hast mir aber immer noch nicht beantwortet, warum der von dir verlinkte Artikel nun ausgerechnet suggestiv negativ ist. *Und genau aus diesem Grund hast du den hier in diesem speziellen Thema verlinkt.* Sie spricht sich für Gentechnik aus - und zwar in einem Bereich, der absolut Sinn macht ... wenn man sich damit mal befassen würde (ich tu das aus beruflichen Gründen - wieso und weshalb kann ich dir gern mal an anderer Stelle erklären), bemerkte man, dass dieser Beitrag eben NICHT dazu taugt, die Dame in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Aber da sich die breite Masse eben NICHT mit diesen Themen wirklich auseinander setzt, kann man Artikel, in denen bestimmte Schlagwörter vorkommen, ganz hervorragend als Suggestivmittel nutzen.

@sharpo

Ich bezog mich auf den von Thomas verlinkten Artikel - und nur auf diesen! Befasse dich mit dem Thema näher und dann werf ihr das nochmal vor. Auf die Argumentation bin ich dann aber derbe gespannt!

@kati

dito


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Evtl. ist ja Wolkenkrieger für Ölförderung in seinem Angelparadies?


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ob nun Gentechnik egal in welchem Bereich Sinn macht oder nicht, dazu hat und darf jeder seine eigene Meinung haben.

Der Hunger auf dieser Welt wird nicht gelindert, grün ist die Gentechnik auch nicht.

Warum dann aber keine gentechnisch veränderte Menschen?
Krankheiten, Missbildungen etc. alles könnte abgeschafft werden.
Familien bekommen ihr perfektes Kind.

Naturschutz beinhaltet ein beibehalten der aktuellen Natur bzw. deren Rückgewinnung und nicht das Fördern einer gentechnisch veränderten Natur.
Unsere Gewässerschützen bedeutet Fracking ablehnen.

Nur den Atrikel...

Viele Leute wissen nicht mal das viele Enzyme von gentechnisch veränderten Organismen produziert werden. Die Wissen nicht mal das in den ganzen Teigwaren Enzyme enthalten sind.
Zu den Enzymen gibt es aber auch diverse Studien/ Vermutungen bezüglich Verträglichkeit etc. beim Menschen. Auch da ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.

Aber wie kann man behaupten dies (ein verzicht auf Gentechnik) Schade dem Naturschutz?
Gentechnik schadet auch der Natur.

Es geht doch aber nicht allein um diesen eingestellten Link. Es geht hier um eine Dame von der FDP mit Ansichten die im Grunde nicht im Einklang mit dem Gedanken des Natur/ Tierschutzes stehen.
Pro Gentechnik
Pro Fracking


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@sharpo



> Hydraulic Fracturing wird in Deutschland seit einigen Jahren kontrovers diskutiert.[51] Verschiedene Förderfirmen, wie beispielsweise ExxonMobil, versuchten proaktiv die Diskussion zu beeinflussen, Bedenken in einem Informations- und Dialogprozesses zu sammeln und durch einen Expertenkreis[52][53] unabhängiger Wissenschaftler klären zu lassen. Dabei stützt sich die Kritik in Deutschland hauptsächlich auf journalistische Berichte aus den USA. Der Widerstand formiert sich oft in Bürgerinitiativen.[54] Auch die deutschen Brauer wenden sich gegen die umstrittene Gasförderung aus Tiefengestein. Brauereien sind auf die sichere Versorgung mit qualitativ einwandfreiem Trinkwasser notwendigerweise angewiesen. Der Hauptgeschäftsführer des Deutschen Brauer-Bunds, Peter Hahn, warnte die Politik in einem Brief an sechs Bundesminister: „Durch die Gewinnung von Erdgas aus unkonventionellen Lagerstätten wie Kohleflözen und Schiefergas, insbesondere mittels des sogenannten Frackingverfahrens, kann diese Sicherheit eingeschränkt oder gar beseitigt werden“.[55]
> *Insbesondere die Umweltrisiken werden kritisch gesehen. Diese wurden 2012 durch das Umweltbundesamt begutachtet.* Das Gutachten betont eine unsichere Datenlage und verweist genehmigungsrechtlich auf das Chemikaliengesetz und das Wasserrecht. Weiterhin wird eine standortspezifische Risikoanalyse vor Bohrbeginn und ein Verbot von Bohrungen in Trinkwasserschutzgebieten empfohlen.[1] *Die Bundesanstalt für Geowissenschaften und Rohstoffe (BGR) kritisierte das Gutachten des Umweltbundesamts.* Beispielsweise seien „bisher durchgeführte Frackoperationen […] im Gutachten keiner substantiellen Analyse unterzogen“ und die „[…] mechanischen Prozesse beim Frackvorgang […] nicht korrekt dargestellt“ worden. Das Gutachten wird als „subjektiv“, auf veralteten Theorien beruhend, stellenweise beleglos, grundlegende Informationen, die Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik sind, nicht berücksichtigend bezeichnet.[56] *Das BGR-Gutachten hält den umweltverträglichen Einsatz von Fracking zur Gewinnung von unkonventionellen Erdgasvorkommen für „grundsätzlich möglich“, „sofern die gesetzlichen Regelungen eingehalten, die erforderlichen technischen Maßnahmen getroffen und standortbezogene Voruntersuchungen durchgeführt werden“.*



Aber sharpo weis es natürlich besser, als die oben zitierten Experten. Is ja klar! :m

Ich sags ja: Schlagwörter nutzen, ausnutzen von fehlendem Wissen bei der geneigten Leserschaft und fertig ist das Rezept für eine schmackhafte Suggestivsuppe.

Dass das Fracking auch in Deutschland zu bereits gängigen Methoden im Bergbau (aber auch in anderen Bereichen - wie zum Beispiel der Trinkwassergewinnung!) genutzt wird und es durchaus Unterschiede der Frackingmethoden (beispielsweise bei dem Einsatz von Chemikalien) gibt ... beim zitierten und hier als Aufhänger genutzten Artikel aber nichtmal ansatzweise genannt wird, welche Methode zum Einsatz kommen soll ... soll beflissendlich mal unterm Teppich bleiben. Es bestünde ja die Gefahr, dass sich der eine oder andere eben doch mal damit beschäftigt.

Und noch ein Stichpunkt für dich sharpo: Gewinnung von frei verfügbaren Nukleotiden aus gentechnisch veränderten Hefen. Wenn du dich durch das Thema mal durchgearbeitet hast und gesehen hast, in welchen Lebensbereichen es ohne Gentechnik quasi gar nicht mehr geht (weil dir dann nämlich die Quervereise zur Medizin und Forschung auffalen werden), dann wirst du eventuell mit einem etwas schamerrötetem Gesicht feststellen, mit welchen Platitüden du hier versucht hast, mich aus der Reserve zu locken. Bei dem Versuch wird es aber auch nur bleiben. |wavey:

Aber eines muss ich doch anerkennen: die hier versammelte Leserschaft ist offensichtlich eine echte Expertenrunde wenigstens zum Thema Gentechnik, Frackingmethoden und Politik. 80 Millionen potenzielle Bundestrainer, um mal die Worte eines Volker Pispers zu nutzen ...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich habe nie behauptet es besser zu wissen.
Ist nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber lesen soll bilden.  

Der SRU sieht dies (Fracking) übrigens wieder "ganz" anders.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Wolkenkrieger
Du könntest doch mal eine das Verhalten von Fr. Dr. Happan-Kassan entlastende Stellungnahme zu der Vereinbarkeit der Gefahren durch Fracking mit den Interessen eines Naturschutzverbandes, im speziellen Anglerverbandes, abgegeben.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Oder die Erkenntnis gekommen, dass hier zum Zwecke der Postulierung von Doktrin polemisieren, das Niedermachen Andersdenkender und das ständige Wiederholen von Platitüden und nicht bewiesenen Orakelsprüchen zum gängigen Stilmittel zählen und sich daher eine jegliche Diskusion erübrigt - denn Diskusion setzt zumindest ehrliches Interesse an den Argumenten des jeweils anderen voraus.
> 
> Und von ehrlichem Interesse "eurerseits" kann ja nun wirklich nicht mehr im geringsten die Rede sein.



Sollten sich die in den letzten 2-3 Jahren zum Fusionsthema und zu einzelnen dafür verantwortlichen Personen von uns zusammengetragenen Aussagen als "Platitüden" und "Orakelsprüche" erweisen, werde ich absolut kein Problem damit haben, dies als persönliche Fehleinschätzung zu erkennen und auch dazu zu stehen.

Du kannst gerne zusehen und die weitere Entwicklung abwarten. Wenn aus diesem Chaos tatsächlich etwas Positives für die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland entstehen sollte, würde ich mich ehrlich darüber freuen. Denn mir geht es nicht ums Rechthaben oder Rechtbehalten, sondern einzig und allein um die Sache, und die sehe ich weiterhin als drastisch gefährdet an. Schön, Du siehst es anders, was auch Dein gutes Recht ist. Teilweise gibt es auch Argumentationsansätze von Dir, die nachvollziehbar sind.

Dass Du mir aber unterstellst, ich habe kein "ehrliches Interesse", gibt mir doch sehr zu denken. Ich werde dann mal in mich gehen und intensiv darüber nachdenken, warum ich meine Zeit und mein persönliches Engagement seit fast 3 Jahren einer Angelegenheit widme, von der ich nicht nur überhaupt keinen persönlichen Vorteil habe, sondern in der ich den Eindruck vermittle, sie würde mich gar nicht ehrlich interessieren. |kopfkrat


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@sharpo

Aber du springst mit auf den Zug, wenn es darum geht, derlei Argumente zu nutzen, um H.-K. systematisch zu demontieren.

Ich bin auch kein Experte - weder bei der Gentechnologie, noch bei der Geotechnologie - und aus genau diesem Grund steige ich ganz bewusst nicht in das allgemeine Singsang mit ein.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich meine das keinesfalls persönlich (wie bei keinem von euch übrigens) - ich halte es nur für angebracht, eine Sache aus mehreren Perspektiven zu betrachten, bevor man sich in eine einseitige Betrachtungsweise verrennt und diese dann zum Allerheiligen ernennt.

Ich bin ganz bewusst auf die neuerlichen Vorwürfe jetzt erst eingegangen - weil ich eben erstmal in Erfahung bringen wollte, was Fracking überhaupt ist. Dass mir dabei in die Hände gespielt hat, dass mein Cousin derzeit seinen Master in Umwelttechnik macht (und nun rate mal zu welchem Thema ...), ist tatsächlich eine ganz nette Fügung des Schicksals.

Dass die Methode durchaus ihre Risiken birgt, ist ja unumstritten. Mir wäre aber nicht bewusst, wieso eine Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes den Einsatz generell ablehen sollte (und dass sie ausgerechnet die Methoden unterstützt, bei denen hochgiftige Chemikalien zum Einsatz kommen, wäre mir bis dato neu). Wenn die Methoden ein Risiko minimieren (und derlei Methoden gibt es beim Fracking bereits - diese werden unter anderem bei der Stabilisierung von Trinkwasserbohrungen eingesetzt), sehe ich persönlich keinerlei Gründe, warum eine H.-K. diese ablehnen sollte.

Passt natürlich nicht in die hiesige Grundstimmung, ich weis ... aber ich muss ja die Stimmung nicht aufgreifen. Wäre ja auch langweilig ... :m

@honey

Wo wird denn meinen Argumenten ein ehrliches Interesse entgegen gebracht? Jedes meiner Wörter wird umgehend mit immer wieder wiederholten Platitüden (mein neues Lieblingswort ... merkt man oder? ) "entkräftet" oder aber sogar im Sinn verdreht (ändern von Zitaten, um einen vollkommen anderen Sinn in meine Worte zu bringen).

Das direkte Kritisieren "eurer" Methoden wird sich verbeten oder führt gar zu Sperrungen (Gunnar) ... aber die pauschale Keule "alle organisierten Angelfischer wollen es ja so" ist jederzeit und wiederholt ein gern genutzes Stilmittel. Auf welchem Niveau da eine Diskusion möglich ist (oder eben nicht), muss man nicht erst erraten. Hier gibt es nur eine einzig wahre Betrachtungsweise: eure!

Jede andere wird sofort wiederlegt. Und selbst wenn die Argumente schwachsinnig oder heuchlersich sind --- Hauptsache man kann wiederlegen. Das ist kein echtes Interesse ... das ist Diskusion um der Diskusion willen.

Und nicht falsch verstehen: wenn du in dich gehen willst, dann frag dich doch mal, wohin eure bisherigen Bemühungen geführt haben. Du schreibst ja selbst, dass du seit 3 Jahren hier aktiv an dem Thema arbeitest. Mit welchem Erfolg aber? Es kann ja nicht so schwer sein, das ganze in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken - frag doch mal Thomas, der weis doch, wie es geht. Schließlich wirft er allen organisierten Anglern immer und immer wieder vor, dass sie nichts unternehmen würden ... sonst hätten wir die Situation ja offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dass die Methode durchaus ihre Risiken birgt, ist ja unumstritten. Mir wäre aber nicht bewusst, wieso eine Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes den Einsatz generell ablehen sollte (und dass sie ausgerechnet die Methoden unterstützt, bei denen hochgiftige Chemikalien zum Einsatz kommen, wäre mir bis dato neu). Wenn die Methoden ein Risiko minimieren (und derlei Methoden gibt es beim Fracking bereits - diese werden unter anderem bei der Stabilisierung von Trinkwasserbohrungen eingesetzt), sehe ich persönlich keinerlei Gründe, warum eine H.-K. diese ablehnen sollte.
> 
> Passt natürlich nicht in die hiesige Grundstimmung, ich weis ... aber ich muss ja die Stimmung nicht aufgreifen. Wäre ja auch langweilig ... :m



Stimmt, dann wärst Du auch raus und müsstest Dich langweilen! 

O.k., dann geht es Dir aber nur noch lediglich ums Prinzip! Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man sich selbst (öffentlich) der Erkenntnis verschließt und stoisch an seinem "Prinzip" festhält!

Deine sonstige Schreibe ist keine Entlastung, sondern erkennbar ein wirklich hilfloser Versuch der Relativierung, Verharmlosung und Beschönigung!


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Technik bezüglich Fracking und auch der Gentechnik im freien Anbau (Genkartoffeln etc., Monsanto) sehe ich die Risiken überwiegen.
Diese stehen meiner Meinung nach nicht im Einklang mit dem Natur- und Tierschutzgedanken den ich als Angler habe.
Sicherlich muss man im Leben Kompromisse eingehen. 
Ich brauche Strom und Öl, wie alle anderen auch. Schädlich für Natur und Tier. Will ich aber nicht drauf verzichten.
Wen ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Steinzeit und 21. Jahrhundert..., sind mir die Annehmlichkeiten des 21. Jahrhunderts näher.

Aber kann man Pro Gentechnik und Fracking von einer 1. Vorsitzenden eines Naturschutzverbandes, eines Anglerverbandes erwarten bzw. respektieren, anerkennnen, dulden etc.?

Bei der ganzen Sache sollte man aber nicht vergessen, es geht hier um Geld...um viel Geld.
Monsanto will Geld verdienen, die Ölkonzerne die Fracking betreiben wollen Geld verdienen. Auch die Institute die sich mit dieser Sache beschäftigen wollen Geld verdienen.
Risiken kann man minimieren, ja sicher. Bis zu welcher Prozentzahl?
Es werden schädliche Chemikalien eingesetzt.
Und was passiert wenn es schief geht? Wieviel m³ Grundwasser wird verseucht?
Und bleibt dieses verseuchte Grundwasser an seinem Platz oder verteilt es sich? 
Und was ist mit dem Abfall? Wohin damit?

Das Risiko eines AKWS war dieser Regierung zu hoch.  

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...rnt-vor-fracking-in-deutschland-a-903050.html


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Dass die Methode durchaus ihre Risiken birgt, ist ja unumstritten. Mir wäre aber nicht bewusst, wieso eine Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes den Einsatz generell ablehen sollte



Es wäre wünschenswert, dass eine Präsidentin eines Angelfischerverbandes Methoden die in Verdacht stehen Grundwasser zu verseuchen generell ablehnen würde. Zwingend erforderlich ist es in der Tat aber nicht. 

Lt. der Meldung des Grünen Kreisverbandes ging es aber ja darum, dass :


> n der letzten Woche haben die Fraktionen im Bundestag, darunter auch die Abgeordneten des Kreises von CDU und FDP, Norbert Brackmann und Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, einen Antrag zum Aufschub, und damit einer Prüfung von Gefahren der Fracking-Methode, abgelehnt.



sie eine Prüfung der Gefahren ablehnte. 
Das ist für mich nicht mit einem Präsidentenamt eines Fischereiverbadnes vereinbar.

Das ist eine ganz einfache Riskioanalyse:

Was bringt Fracking für Angler? 
Nix

Welche Gefahren birgt es? 
Möglicherweise Verseuchung des Grundwassers und großflächige Zerstörung der Umwelt.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nun, da ich nicht weit von den Gebieten im Münsterland weg wohne bzw. dort auch einen großen Teil meiner Freizeit verbringe, habe ich mir meine (negative!) Meinung über das Fracking-Verfahren schon lange gebildet. Darin muss ich nicht auch noch durch Frau Dr. H-K bestärkt werden. (Wo hab ich mich eigentlich zu diesem Thema überhaupt geäußert???)

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten:
Ich sagte bereits, dass ich so manche Argumentationsansätze von Dir nachvollziehbar finde. Ich rede eigentlich nur dann gegen Argumente und Aussagen, wenn ich mich persönlich ungerechtfertigt kritisiert oder angegriffen fühle oder diese eben nicht teile. Aber wieso sollte das kein "ehrliches Interesse" sein?
Ich sprech mich nicht davon frei, auch mal eine Überreaktion zu zeigen oder etwas ungerecht oder falsch zu beurteilen, aber ansonsten mache ich nichts anderes als zu berichten, was ich erfahren oder herausgefunden habe (sofern die Quellen einigermaßen "sicher" sind) und zu kommentieren, was ich darüber denke bzw. wie ich einen Sachverhalt beurteile.

Und was mir ganz klar gegen die Hutschnur geht, sind Angriffe in der "Machs-doch-selber-erst-mal-besser"-Form.
Das ist genauso, als würde man vom Wolfgang Büchner erwarten, als Bundeskanzler zu kandidieren, Änne Burda als Familienministerin, Peter-Matthias Gaede als Umweltminister und vielleicht noch Gabor Steingart als Finanzminister mitzubringen. Auch das sind alles nur Personen, die ihre Aufgabe darin sehen, zu berichten und zu kommentieren, sicherlich auf einem ganz anderen Niveau, aber halt auch in ganz anderen und wichtigeren Fragestellungen.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun, da ich nicht weit von den Gebieten im Münsterland weg wohne bzw. dort auch einen großen Teil meiner Freizeit verbringe, habe ich mir meine (negative!) Meinung über das Fracking-Verfahren schon lange gebildet. Darin muss ich nicht auch noch durch Frau Dr. H-K bestärkt werden. (Wo hab ich mich eigentlich zu diesem Thema überhaupt geäußert???)
> 
> Um Deine Frage zu beantworten:
> Ich sagte bereits, dass ich so manche Argumentationsansätze von Dir nachvollziehbar finde. Ich rede eigentlich nur dann gegen Argumente und Aussagen, wenn ich mich persönlich ungerechtfertigt kritisiert oder angegriffen fühle oder diese eben nicht teile. Aber wieso sollte das kein "ehrliches Interesse" sein?
> ...



Dieses "Machs doch selber" gequatsche würd mich nicht tangieren.
Man hat selber nur zwei Hände und einen Kopf und kann sich somit nicht um alles kümmern. Wobei man aber über alles Reden kann.

Dennoch, mit etwas hat Wolkenkrieger ja recht. Nicht nur die organisierten Angler haben es verbockt. 
Jeder der mit Vereinsarbeit nichts zu tun haben will, hat es ebenfalls verbockt.
Nicht Wählen gehen aber dann über andere meckern.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

da Du Dein Posting geändert hast:
Ich muss nichts von dem,was Du oder andere sagst, widerlegen oder ständig irgendwo gegen reden. Bisher kann ich mich darauf beschränken mitzuerleben, dass Eintritt, was ich in meinen bisherigen Befürchtungen zum Ausdruck gebracht habe.

Beispiele findet man genug dafür, und zwar nicht nur hier im AB sondern vor allem in der Realität der alten und des neuen BV.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Deep Down schrieb:


> wenn man sich selbst (öffentlich) der Erkenntnis verschließt



Welcher Erkenntnis verschließe ich mich denn deiner Meinung nach? Dass H.-K. eine denkbar schlechte Besetzung für den Posten ist? Die Erkenntnis musste mir keiner beibringen ... mir wäre auch nicht bewusst, irgendwo geschrieben zu haben, dass sie genau die richtige für den Posten ist - aber du darfst mich gern mit einem Zitat erfreuen.

Welche sonstige Ekenntnis? Dass die ganze Situation Kagge ist?

Ich bin derweil zu einer Erkenntnis gelangt, ja - nämlich, dass ausgerechnet Ralle, von dem ich immer arge Verbitterung angenommen habe, offensichtlich der einzige ist, der wirklich ernsthaft auch meinen Argumenten gegenüber aufgeschlossen ist (er muss sie ja nicht teilen - das verlange ich ja nicht). Auf meine Frage nämlich nach einer Alternative zu den jetzigen Köpfen (ihr ruft alle nach Zerschlagung aber könnt in keinster Weise eine Alternative für das danach benennen) war er der einzige, die sich nicht in dümmlichen Platitüden verloren hat, sondern ganz klar gesagt hat, dass er selbst aktiv als Führungskopf arbeiten würde.

Dass die derzeitigen Strukturen alles andere als sinnvoll sind ... darüber sind wir uns alle im Klaren. Was aber danach kommen soll - und die Frage habe ich mehrfach gestellt - ... wie gesagt: die einzige Ausnahme war Ralle. Auch du hast dich bisher um die Beantwortung dieser Frage gedrückt. Und nun rate mal zu welcher Erkenntnis mich das gebracht hat ...

@sharpo

Du beantwortest dir deine Frage ja selbst: du als Angler und Naturschützer willst auf die Annehmlichkeiten des 21. Jahrhunderts nicht verzichten. Aber deine Präsidentin soll gefälligst degegen anrennen? Das ist an Heuchelei nicht zu überbieten - ganz ehrlich.

Ich könnte dich verstehen, wenn du eben ganz bewusst auf Strom aus der Steckdose, Benzin aus dem Zapfhahn usw. verzichten würdest - dann wäre deine Forderung absolut ehrenwert!

Solange wir aber alle davon profitieren, dass eben auch solche Methoden, wie das Fracking oder Gentechnik, eingesetzt werden, damit wir mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser fahren können, uns der Arsch im Winter nicht an der heimischen Couch anfriert oder die Tablette vom Arzt eben genau das Wehwehchen behebt, wegen dem wir grad mal blau machen ... sollten wir verdammt ruhig sein. Zumindest bei dem Versuch, einer Person genau das Befürworten von Methoden vorzuwerfen, die notwendig sind (maybe), um unsere Annehmlichkeiten zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Sharpo: Mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass ein Nicht-Wähler billigend in Kauf nimmt, sein Schicksal in die Hand der von ihm nicht Gewählten zu legen, während ein einfacher Angler oft mit Einschränkungen zu kämpfen hat, die ihm von einer Interessensgemeinschaftsführung auferlegt wurden, die weder von ihm selbst autorisiert ist, noch dass er jemals irgendeine Einflussmöglichkeit dazu gehabt hätte.

Ich wähle jetzt bewusst kein politisch basiertes Beispiel, aber Widerstände gegen Macht und Machthaber gab und gibt es von jeher sowohl von außen als auch von innen, also sprich von denen, auf die sich der Machtapparat teilweise stützt(e).

Oder, um es mal ganz einfach zu formulieren:
Muss man, um gegen Atomkraftwerke zu demonstrieren, Angestellter bei ihren Betreibern sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wenn die Leute aus der organisierten Angelfischerschaft ihre Präsidentin bezüglich Gentechnik, Biogasanlagen, Fracking und weitere wasserschädlicher Dinge etc. unterstützen wie hier bei uns im Forum, ist doch alles paletti..

Dann haben sie doch genau die Präsidentin gekriegt, die sie wollten.

Ich will sie weiterhin genau deswegen immer noch nicht.

Ganz einfach, Franz bringts doch auf den Punkt:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es wäre wünschenswert, dass eine Präsidentin eines Angelfischerverbandes Methoden die in Verdacht stehen Grundwasser zu verseuchen generell ablehnen würde. Zwingend erforderlich ist es in der Tat aber nicht.
> 
> Lt. der Meldung des Grünen Kreisverbandes ging es aber ja darum, dass :
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @sharpo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mich schon während meines (mittlerweile 2 Jahrzehnte zurückliegenden) Studiums mit Themen wie EE, Fracking etc. auseinandergesetzt. 
Meine Einschätzung zu Fracking: Das ist ein Verbrechen an der Natur mit nicht beherrschbaren Risiken für die Grundwasserqualität und nachhaltige Schädigung der Umwelt. 

Man kann natürlich alles in den Dienst der Industrialisierung stellen. Schaue dir z.B. mal die Ölsandförderung in Kanada an. Ich habe das sogar vor Ort gemacht. Diese Sauerei wird dort mit der gleichen Masche von Interessenvertretern verharmlost, wie es hier jetzt ein paar Möchtegern-Experten beim Fracking probieren.

Und nein, wir brauchen diesen Dreck nicht, um die Industrie an Laufen zu halten. Es geht hier ausschließlich um Profit-Maximierung auf Basis kurzfristig minimierter Energiekosten. Und wenn die Ressourcen dann in 20 Jahren ausgebeutet sind, sind die Verantwortlichen eh unter der Erde oder auf den Malediven. 

Ich akzeptiere, wenn solche Technologien von davon profitierenden Konzernen gutgeredet werden. Ich akzeptiere dies nicht von der Vorsitzenden eines Naturschutzverbandes, noch dazu, wenn ich sie mit Beiträgen unterstützen soll.

Wie es einer meiner Kollegen gern ausdrückt: Da speit der Stift beim Schreiben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @sharpo
> 
> Du beantwortest dir deine Frage ja selbst: du als Angler und Naturschützer willst auf die Annehmlichkeiten des 21. Jahrhunderts nicht verzichten. Aber deine Präsidentin soll gefälligst degegen anrennen? Das ist an Heuchelei nicht zu überbieten - ganz ehrlich.


 
Ich verrate dir jetzt ein Geheimnis: Ich bin Mitglied des Führungskreises in einem großen Technologie-Konzern und verdiene mein Geld u.a. mit "den Annehmlichkeiten des 21. Jahrhunderts".

Und die lassen sich alle samt ohne Fracking und Gentechnik in der Landwirtschaft umsetzen. Sie werden lediglich teurer, was natürlich die Gewinnmarge schmälert. Und schon wären wir dabei zu erkennen, warum Leute wider besseren Wissens ein Interesse daran haben, solche Sachen durchzudrücken.

Man kann natürlich auch den ganzen Scheixx glauben, den einige Leute bewusst unter's Volk streuen. Man kann sich aber auch neutral informieren. Ist manchmal allerdings anstrengender, als Schaf in der Herde zu sein.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere dies nicht von der Vorsitzenden eines Naturschutzverbandes, noch dazu, wenn ich sie mit Beiträgen unterstützen soll.



Dann unternimm doch was dagegen. Es ist doch soooo einfach. Thomas weis doch, wie es geht.

Kegel die Frau aus dem Amt. Stell einen Mistrauensantrag beim DAFV, fechte das auf der extra dafür einberufenen Sondersitzung durch und stell dich selbst für das Amt zur Verfügung. Meiner Unterstützung kannst du dir ganz ehrlich gewiss sein!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch den ganzen Scheixx glauben, den einige Leute bewusst unter's Volk streuen. Man kann sich aber auch neutral informieren.



Oder man kann, so wie ich, mit Produkten sein Geld verdienen, die es beispielsweise ohne Gentechnik gar nicht geben würde und die ausgrechnet zur Gesunderhaltung von Viech und Mensch hergestellt werden.

Darüber könnten wir stundenlang diskuttieren, ohne auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner zu kommen, fürchte ich.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nein Wolkenkrieger, das ist nicht heuchlerisch sondern realistisch.
Man muss deswegen aber nicht alles befürworten.
Für viele Dinge gibt es gute Alternativen, die nicht mal teurer sind.

@Honeyball

Auch als Nichtwähler hast Du mit den umgesetzten Einschränkungen der Regierungsparteien zu Leben.
Die Gewässer befinden sich leider zu 99% in "Privatbesitz" oder ähnlichen Besitzverhältnissen.
Der Verpächter macht dann halt die "Preise".


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@wolkenkrieger:
Ist es Deiner Meinung nach also nur kein ernsthaftes Interesse von mir, weil ich bisher noch keine Lösung für ein mögliches Danach gefunden habe? Weil ich -da muss ich Dir recht geben- genau das mache, was ich dem neuen BV vorwerfe, nämlich mir eine Veränderung zu wünschen, die ich noch nicht konkret ausformuliert habe?
Dann kann ich nur auf das verweisen, was uns seit 3 Jahren als Leitlinie dient, nämlich den von uns veröffentlichten Punkten, die eine Interessensvertretung *für Angler* erfüllen müsste, um als solche in unseren Augen akzeptabel zu sein.

Du wirfst uns Platitüden vor, scheust Dich aber nicht, selbst genau auf eine solche zurück zu greifen, wenn Du sagst, Sharpo würde Annehmlichkeiten nutzen, die ohne gewisse moderne Verfahren nicht durchführbar wären. Es würde jetzt (leider) zu weit gehen, wenn man die Fragestellung, warum das Land Japan nicht in die Steinzeit zurück gefallen ist, obwohl alle 20 AKWs des Landes angesichts Fukushima abgeschaltet wurden und heute erst 2 davon wieder in Betrieb sind, ausdiskutieren würde, jedoch springst Du hier auf ein Totschlagargument an, dass schon jegliche Frage zu unterdrücken versucht, ob es überhaupt einen tatsächlichen Bedarf für gewisse Risikoverfahren gibt oder ob dieser letztendlich nur von denen herbei geredet wird, die am meisten davon profitieren würden.
Wenn meine Heimatstadt auf die Idee käme, dass genau an meinem Haus dringend eine KiTa gebaut werden muss und mir das Doppelte des Wertes anböte, um mich meines Eigentums zu entheben, würde ich auch nicht den Stadtplan nehmen und die umliegenden vorhandenen Kindergärten rot markieren. Ja, auch ich bin irgendwo Opportunist. :m
Aber das bedeutet ja noch lange nicht, dass ich anderen schade oder das Risiko, anderen zu schaden billigend in Kauf nehme, oder gar -wie konkret bei Frau Dr. H-K.- mich dagegen sträube zu ermitteln, ob und in welcher Größe überhaupt dieses Risiko besteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Dann unternimm doch was dagegen. Es ist doch soooo einfach. Thomas weis doch, wie es geht.
> 
> Kegel die Frau aus dem Amt. Stell einen Mistrauensantrag beim DAFV, fechte das auf der extra dafür einberufenen Sondersitzung durch und stell dich selbst für das Amt zur Verfügung. Meiner Unterstützung kannst du dir ganz ehrlich gewiss sein!


Jeder, der im VDSF/DAFV organisiert ist und nicht aktiv etwas gegen diesen Verband und seine Präsidentin unternimmt, unterstützt letztlich diese aktiv.

Naturliebhaber kann zumindest sagen, dass er in einem LV ist, der schon gekündigt hat......



> Thomas weis doch, wie es geht.


Und ja, es stimmt, für die organisierten Angelfischer haben wir schon 2010 veröffentlicht, wie die sich wehren könnten, wenn sie nicht mit ihrem Verband einverstanden wären:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Oder man kann, so wie ich, mit Produkten sein Geld verdienen, die es beispielsweise ohne Gentechnik gar nicht geben würde und die ausgrechnet zur Gesunderhaltung von Viech und Mensch hergestellt werden.


 
Auch ich verdiene einen Teil meines Geldes mit auf Gentechnik basierenden Produkten. 

Bei H-K geht es aber um den *Einsatz von Gentechnik in der Landwirtschaft*. Das ist was anderes als z.B. gentechnik-basierte Insulin-Produktion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ganz einfach, Franz bringts doch auf den Punkt:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Es wäre wünschenswert, dass eine Präsidentin eines Angelfischerverbandes Methoden die in Verdacht stehen Grundwasser zu verseuchen generell ablehnen würde. Zwingend erforderlich ist es in der Tat aber nicht.
> 
> Lt. der Meldung des Grünen Kreisverbandes ging es aber ja darum, dass :
> 
> ...


Das gleiche gilt für grüne Gentechnik zur Erzeugung von Maismonokulturen, den man dann in Biogasanlagen einsetzen kann..


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch als Nichtwähler hast Du mit den umgesetzten Einschränkungen der Regierungsparteien zu Leben.
> Die Gewässer befinden sich leider zu 99% in "Privatbesitz" oder ähnlichen Besitzverhältnissen.
> Der Verpächter macht dann halt die "Preise".



Richtig! Nur, bei den Preisen kann ich für mich entscheiden, ob ich sie akzeptiere oder nicht, bei der Arbeit der Regierungsparteien nicht.
Also macht es für mich Sinn, mich da einzubringen, wo ich etwas bewirken kann und mich da zu wehren, wo andere versuchen, unautorisiert mein Leben zu beeinflussen.
Ich habe z.B. noch nie nicht gewählt, bin aber aus einem VdSF-Verein schon im letzten Jahrhundert ausgetreten.
Jetzt angele ich nur dort, wo ich Preis und Leistung in einem akzeptablen Rahmen sehe.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturliebhaber kann zumindest sagen, dass er in einem LV ist, der schon gekündigt hat......



Auf seine Veranlassung hin, nehme ich mal an?

@honey

Ich nutze Platitüden - ganz bewusst. Sie sind legitimes Stilmittel bei jeglichen Diskusionen hier im AB. Was Thomas darf, darf ich auch 

Nervt 'n bissl, nicht war?

H.-K. nochmal: die ist Berufspolitiker. Was erwartest du denn bitte von der? Dass die auf ihre bishereigen Betätigungsfelder pfeifft, womöglich langjährigen Verbündeten in den Rücken fällt und sich nur noch im Sinne der Anglerschaft zu sonstigen Themen äußert? Bezahlst du dann auch ihr Gehalt?

Honey, ich kann euch ja verstehen - ehrlich. Ich halte die Dame auch für eine völlige Fehlbesetzung und auch mir fiele keine wirkliche Alternative für danach ein. Aber man muss doch bei aller nötigen Kritik etwas realistisch denken können. Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft verlangen, dass die sich nun von allem abwendet, was ihr ihr täglich Brot sichert.

Und selbst Stillschweigen halte ich persönlich für keine sinnvolle Reaktion. Die Frau wird für solche Äußerungen bezahlt. Dass muss uns allen nicht gefallen, ist aber nunmal so.

Darauf will ich doch hinaus: Kritik ja, wenn sie angebracht ist - aber mit einem realistischen Hintergrund versehen. Forderungen nach Veränderung stellen - gar kein Problem. Aber dann auch Alternativen anbieten ... nämlich um ernst genommen zu werden.

Weg mit dem Euro! Und dann?

Weist, was ich meine?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Weg mit dem Euro! Und dann?
> 
> Weist, was ich meine?



Eine Währung ist wohl für die meisten Bürger notwendig.

Ein Bundesverband VDSF/DAFV aber jedenfalls nicht für Angler.........


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Klar, ich verstehe schon, was Du ausdrücken willst.
Aber um einen Sumpf zu überwinden, kann man sich auch entweder mit ganz kleinen Schritten vorsichtig vorantasten oder mit Anlauf einen großen Sprung versuchen. Ich würde Letzteres nur dann erwägen, wenn ich sicher bin, trocken zu landen.:m


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die Alternative für danach ist doch wohl mittlerweile klar.

Entweder ein neuer Verband mit neuen frischen Leuten und möglichst mit einem Wahlrecht bis in die Basis oder eben kein Bundesverband der Angler.

Warum ist "kein Bundesverband" keine Alternative?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@sharpo:
Ein Bundesverband für Angler wäre schon wichtig.

Ein Bundesverband VDSF/DAFV ist von Konzeption und Personal her aber schädlich für Angler und das Angeln.......


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Entweder ein neuer Verband mit neuen frischen Leuten und möglichst mit einem Wahlrecht bis in die Basis oder eben kein Bundesverband der Angler.



Neuer Verband ... kein Problem. Das ist nur eine Formalie.

Frische Leute? Und zum wiederholten Male: WER? Du? Und wer von deinen Kumpels noch? Oder nur du alleine?

Wahlrecht bis in die Basis: interessanter Ansatz. Solltest du mir bei Gelegenheit mal erklären, wie du das organisatorisch hinbekommen könntest (ironiefrei, interessiert mich nämlich wirklich - weis um die Organisation von Wahlen ein wenig bescheid, hab nämlich meine Diplomarbeit zu diesem Thema geschrieben [hab eine Software entwickelt, mit der Briefwahlen auf kommunaler und bundesweiter Ebene ermöglicht wurden bzw. diese effizienter umzusetzen waren]).

Kein BV: womit wir wieder beim Kleinbus voller Landesfürsten wären, die zu gegebenen Anlässen bei der Politik vorstellig würden.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Thomas:
Ich neige langsam dazu, beide dieser Aussagen zu negieren.

Ein Bundesverband wäre nur dann wichtig, wenn die LV weiter zum großen Teil so schwach sind.

Und der jetzige neue Verband ist so sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt, dass er (zum Glück) gar nicht dazu kommt, irgendwelchen Schaden anzurichten (außer das Geld der brav zahlenden Mitglieder zu verbrennen, aber das trifft ja nur die, die es auch wollen #c) (Platitüde, ich weiß )


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @sharpo:
> Ein Bundesverband für Angler wäre schon wichtig.
> 
> Ein Bundesverband VDSF/DAFV ist von Konzeption und Personal her aber schädlich für Angler und das Angeln.......



Na dann erzähl mal Warum?   




Klar, unter gewissen Voraussetzungen wäre er wichtig.
Aber diese Voraussetzungen werden die LV nicht ermöglichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Kein BV: womit wir wieder beim Kleinbus voller Landesfürsten wären, die zu gegebenen Anlässen bei der Politik vorstellig würden.


Können sie schon für Angler nicht so viel Unheil anrichten wie mit der jetzigen Spalter- und Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV und deren "einheitlicher Stimme"..........

Naja, die ersten knapp 300.000 sitzen da ja schon auf gepackten Koffern ;-)))

Ist ja nicht, dass nur wir das merken würden (wenngleich da einige ausser LSFV-NDS seeeehr spät aufgewacht sind (und die Mehrheit schläft ja immer noch weiter bzw. rennt immer noch abnickend hinterher ..)...


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@wolkenkrieger:
zum Thema Wahlrecht bis in die Basis: geht in dem Moment, in dem man bereit ist, alles online zu machen, also nicht mit ewig Gestrigen, für die das Internet noch Teufelskram ist :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

btw:
Wollte Frau Dr. nicht im Mai endlich Kassensturz gemacht haben, um dann endlich Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten und ein Programm aufzustellen??

Na, schon jemand was gehört aktuell (und nein, ich spreche nicht davon, dass wir das seit Jahren VOR der Fusion gefordert haben)???...

Oder hat sie wegen Gentechnik-, Fracking- und Biogaslobbying vielleicht dafür gar keine Zeit???


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ja honey, das würde in der Tat funktionieren. Technisch ganz sicher. Rein formaljuristisch ... könnte u.U. schwierig werden.

Zum einen musst du sicherstellen, dass auch jene ihr Wahlrecht ausüben dürfen bzw. können, die das Internet nicht nutzen können oder wollen.

Das heisst, du musst mehre Wahlmöglichkeiten offen halten -> Online, per Brief, per persönlich abgegebenen Stimmzettel. Alles andere wäre undemokratisch und sofort juristisch angreifbar.

Lassen wir online und Brief mal außen vor (obwohl brief schon nicht zu stämmen wäre mit dem wenigen Personal, das zur verfügung stünde) und bleiben beim persönlichen Stimmzettel: der Verband agiert bundesweit, muss also auch bundesweit die Möglichkeit zur persönlichen Stimmabgabe bieten. Wahllokale oder alle pilgern nach Berlin?

Die Idee ist gewiss charmant aber praktisch nicht umzusetzen.

Zum anderen würde das zwingend bedeuten, dass wir alle Einzelmitglieder im BV sein müssten, denn nur das unmittelbare Mitglied hat ein Stimmrecht! Weswegen ich zum Beispiel auf der HV des LAVB bei der Frage, wer gegen die Ernennung von Frau Dr. zur Präsidentin stimmt, zwar den Arm heben könnte aber mich nur einige fragen würden, ob ich nen steifen Arm habe - mehr aber auch nicht dabei herauskommen würde.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Neuer Verband ... kein Problem. Das ist nur eine Formalie.
> 
> Frische Leute? Und zum wiederholten Male: WER? Du? Und wer von deinen Kumpels noch? Oder nur du alleine?
> 
> ...




a) Gibt es kein Personal im Bundesverband oder in den Landesverbänden?
Warum wird so getan als ob es keine Alternativen gibt?
Sorry, das ist mir zu billig. Man sollte auch mal Alternativen zulassen und nicht diverse personen mobben etc.
Das Verhalten einiger Delegierter ist doch das Problem. 
Alternativen werden gemobbt etc..

Nein Danke, ich geh lieber wieder angeln. Das Leben ist zu kurz um mir solch einen Blödsinn, solch ein Gehabe etc. anzutun.


b) Briefwahl.
Wer dies bezahlen soll? Na, die diesen Mist derzeit auch bezahlen.



Ist es unmöglich? Nein.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Unmöglich nein, OK, aber es wäre ein revolutionäres Umdenken. Da hat wolkenkrieger leider (noch) recht.

Aber über kurz oder lang wird es den ersten Verband, die erste Gruppierung/organisation geben, die genau so arbeitet.

Ich warte gerne nochmal ein paar Jahre ab


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Zum anderen würde das zwingend bedeuten, dass wir alle Einzelmitglieder im BV sein müssten, denn nur das unmittelbare Mitglied hat ein Stimmrecht!


Dann würde auch mal was für Angler getan werden, statt dass wie bis jetzt diese igrnoerit werden ;-)).

Zudem ist auch eine Online-MV möglich:
http://www.bmj.de/DE/Buerger/gesellschaft/Vereinsrecht/_doc/Betrieb_Mitgliederversammlung.html 



> Die Satzung kann auch eine Beschlussfassung in einer Online-Mitgliederversammlung vorsehen. Satzungsregelungen über eine Oneline-Mitgliederversammlung müssen die Abläufe dieser Versammlungen so gestalten, dass nur Vereinsmitglieder und deren Vertreter, soweit eine Vertretung zulässig ist, teilnehmen und ihre Stimme abgeben können.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ja honey, das würde in der Tat funktionieren. Technisch ganz sicher. Rein formaljuristisch ... könnte u.U. schwierig werden.
> 
> Zum einen musst du sicherstellen, dass auch jene ihr Wahlrecht ausüben dürfen bzw. können, die das Internet nicht nutzen können oder wollen.
> 
> ...




Wieso ist dies nicht zu stämmen?

Jeder Verein kann diese Wahlversammlung abhalten. Die Ergebnisse werden dem LV mitgeteilt.
Dieser teilt se dem Bundesverband mit.

Das Problem ist nicht das Können sondern das Wollen.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> btw:
> Wollte Frau Dr. nicht im Mai endlich Kassensturz gemacht haben, um dann endlich Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten und ein Programm aufzustellen??
> 
> Na, schon jemand was gehört aktuell (und nein, ich spreche nicht davon, dass wir das seit Jahren VOR der Fusion gefordert haben)???...
> ...


Hast Du gerade keinen Juristen, der was zu Verjährungsfristen sagen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Davon ab geht's hier um Frau Dr. und dem was sie politisch vertritt (grüne Gentechnik, Fracking, Biogas etc.) , dass dies den Gewässern schadet bzw. zumindest diese Gefahr birgt (Beispiele wurden ja schon genug angeführt), und dass jeder im VDSF/DAFV organisierte Angelfischer, der nicht aktiv gegen diese Präsidentin und das sie stützende Präsidium aktiv vorgeht, ebne aktiv diese unterstützt und das dann genauso will.

Dass sie zudem als Nichtanglerin weder Ahnung von Angeln oder Anglern und deren Wünschen hat, spielt da wirklich kaum noch eine Rolle......

Der ganze Haufen muss zuerst mal weg, um überhaupt eine Chance für einen Verband FÜR Angler zu bekommen..


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Unmöglich nein, OK, aber es wäre ein revolutionäres Umdenken. Da hat wolkenkrieger leider (noch) recht.
> 
> Aber über kurz oder lang wird es den ersten Verband, die erste Gruppierung/organisation geben, die genau so arbeitet.
> 
> Ich warte gerne nochmal ein paar Jahre ab



Jo, aber nur für den DAFV (VDSF/ DAV) und den aktuellen Landesverbänden.
Die ewig Gestrigen.


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass sie zudem als Nichtanglerin weder Ahnung von Angeln oder Anglern und deren Wünschen hat, spielt da wirklich kaum noch eine Rolle.....



Bin ich nicht bei Dir!!!
Stell Dir vor, man müsse davon ausgehen, dass sie weiß, wovon sie spricht....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

grins - ja, das wäre noch übler.......


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Eine Frage an Wolkenkrieger

Was war denn mit der angeblichen Alternative für den 1. Platz im Verband?
SPD Politiker und Angler, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ein Ex-CDU Ministerpräsident und Angler auch noch - die wollten aber, dass die vom VDSF und DAV sich vorher sich über Ziele, Politik und Finanzen einigen..

Frau Dr. war das ja wurscht (ist hier die Frage erlaubt, wie verzweifelt sie wohl sein muss angesichts ihres Listenplatzes?)..

Jeder kriegt, was er will und wählt - die organisierten Angelfischer im VDSF/DAFV auch..

Das Ergebnis sieht man im aktuellen Spalter- und Desasterverband ;.)))


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

SPD will ich nicht, die haben unter anderem Hartz IV erfunden und die Kapitalertragssteuer so reformiert, dass danach den Heuschrecken in Deutschland Tür und Tor geöffnet wurde - inklusive der sich daraus ergebenen Vernichtung von Tausenden Arbeitsplätzen.

Außerdem ist ist Altkanzler Schröder ein SPD-Mann und der klüngelt mit Gazprom, die unter anderem Fracking betreiben.

Ne, lass mal stecken den Mann - eindeutig falsche Partei.



---

Wer die Ironie findet, darf sie gern behalten!

[Nachtrag]

Ui ... CDU. Na das verändert natürlich alles  Wobei die bei Hartz IV und der Steuerreform auch nur abgenickt haben. Alles das selbe Pack. Nur Abnicker und Verräter am Volk.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Ex-CDU Ministerpräsident und Angler auch noch - die wollten aber, dass die vom VDSF und DAV sich vorher sich über Ziele, Politik und Finanzen einigen..
> 
> Frau Dr. war das ja wurscht (ist hier die Frage erlaubt, wie verzweifelt sie wohl sein muss angesichts ihres Listenplatzes?)..
> 
> ...




Neee ne?

@Wolkenkrieger

Es war eine Ernst gemeinte Frage.
Du hattest doch verlauten lassen Frau Dr. mitgewählt zu haben.
Oder hab ich mich da verlesen?

Ach ja, CDU hat blühende Landschaften versprochen.  
FDP sogar Steuersenkungen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Keine Parteipolitik bitte.........
Nur Politik in direkter Verbindung mit Angeln..


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Das *ist* Politik in direkter Verbindung mit Angeln, wenn Leute von zwei großen Parteien ein Konzept haben wollten und ein Leut von einer kleinen Partei den Job auch ohne Konzept macht.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hattest doch verlauten lassen Frau Dr. mitgewählt zu haben.



sharpo, ich kann die Frau gar nicht wählen und anders, als es Onkel Thomas dir weismachen will, auch nicht gegen ihre Ernennung stimmen.

Weder du noch ich (Thomas nun schon gar nicht) haben überhaupt ein Stimmrecht in dieser Angelegenheit - und zwar weder dafür, noch dagegen!

Aber mal im Ernst: der Carstensen wäre mit größter Sicherheit der sprichwörtliche Arsch auf dem Eimer gewesen (und ich weis aus einem persönlichen Gespräch auch der Favourit eines hier verhassten Landesfürsten) - aber es gab eben auch bei ihm Animositäten. In welcher Form, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein. Fakt ist: er stand nicht zur Verfügung und zwar aus seinen eigenen Gründen.

Und Thomas, bitte nicht anfangen mit "vorher" klären. C. hat den Posten genau aus den Gründen abgelehnt, die ihr jetzt von H.K. so vehemend fordert: nämlich die Sache selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.

Und genau das kalte Wasser, in das C. nicht springen wollte, macht ihr H.-K. jetzt zum Vorwurf!!


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> sharpo, ich kann die Frau gar nicht wählen und anders, als es Onkel Thomas dir weismachen will, auch nicht gegen ihre Ernennung stimmen.
> 
> Weder du noch ich (Thomas nun schon gar nicht) haben überhaupt ein Stimmrecht in dieser Angelegenheit - und zwar weder dafür, noch dagegen!
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: der Carstensen wäre mit größter Sicherheit der sprichwörtliche Arsch auf dem Eimer gewesen (und ich weis aus einem persönlichen Gespräch auch der Favourit eines hier verhassten Landesfürsten) - aber es gab eben auch bei ihm Animositäten. In welcher Form, das lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein. Fakt ist: er stand nicht zur Verfügung und zwar aus seinen eigenen Gründen.



Ich habe keine Ahnung in welcher Position Du bist.
Ich meine Du hättest in der Richtung bezüglich Frau Dr. wählen geschrieben.
Aber net schlimm ich bin nu zu faul zum Suchen evtl. habe ich da auch etwas missverstanden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich bin ein popeliger Vereinsvorsitzender. Über mir steht der KAV, dann der LV und dann erst kommt der BV.

Ich kann dir gern mal am Telefon erklären, wie hier die Strukturen aufgebaut sind bei uns im Osten - dann kannst du Thomas' Aufrufe zur Zerschlagung des BV eventuell etwas besser differenzieren. Und auch dann wird dir klar, wie diffamierend die Behauptung ist, wir Brandenburger Angler hätten uns ja nur gegen Ankündigung, der LV würde aus dem DAV austeten, wenn die Fusion nich kommt, wehren brauchen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass hier im AB die "Fans" und "Lass sie doch erst mal machen"-Jungs sich auffällig ruhig verhalten, bzw. auf Thomas rumhacken und nix inhaltliches dazu sagen mögen.


Totaler Blödsinn!!! Als VDSF Mitglied bin ich sowieso an allem Mitschuld und habe auch kein interesse daran mich an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen, bei der mir immer wieder vorgeworfen wird, das ich als Angler, der in einem Verein ist oder dem VDSF angeschlossen ist sowieso alles so gewollt habe #d.


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @sharpo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Ich lese zwar mit......bin aber kein Experte :g!!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Ich lese zwar mit......bin aber kein Experte :g!!



Ironie, mein Bester. Ironie


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ironie, mein Bester. Ironie


 Ironie des Schicksals....ich weiß!!! :m


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich bin ein popeliger Vereinsvorsitzender. Über mir steht der KAV, dann der LV und dann erst kommt der BV.
> 
> Ich kann dir gern mal am Telefon erklären, wie hier die Strukturen aufgebaut sind bei uns im Osten - dann kannst du Thomas' Aufrufe zur Zerschlagung des BV eventuell etwas besser differenzieren. Und auch dann wird dir klar, wie diffamierend die Behauptung ist, wir Brandenburger Angler hätten uns ja nur gegen Ankündigung, der LV würde aus dem DAV austeten, wenn die Fusion nich kommt, wehren brauchen.



Ok, Danke für die Info.
An diesen Kleinkrieg bin ich aber nicht wirklich interessiert.

Wir wissen doch alle wie es auf diesen Ebenen abläuft und das man als einzelner "keine" Chance hat.

Auch an Spodsbjerg

Vieles ist pauschal geäussert. Im Grunde ist es ja auch richtig.
Wir organisierten Mitglieder haben es doch selbst in der Hand.
Fängt schon bei der JHV im Verein an...


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok, Danke für die Info.
> An diesen Kleinkrieg bin ich aber nicht wirklich interessiert.
> 
> *Warum verhällst du dich denn nicht dementsprechend?*
> ...


 
*Ist dir schon einmal in den Sinn gekommen, das gewisse Landesverbände vielleicht durch Gespräche mit Einzelpersonen oder Vereinen oder Bezirken zu dem Entschluß gekommen sind aus dem Bundesverband auszutreten |kopfkrat.*

*Gruß :m*


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn!!! Als VDSF Mitglied bin ich sowieso an allem Mitschuld und habe auch kein interesse daran mich an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen, bei der mir immer wieder vorgeworfen wird, das ich als Angler, der in einem Verein ist oder dem VDSF angeschlossen ist sowieso alles so gewollt habe #d.


 
Genau!


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> *Ist dir schon einmal in den Sinn gekommen, das gewisse Landesverbände vielleicht durch Gespräche mit Einzelpersonen oder Vereinen oder Bezirken zu dem Entschluß gekommen sind aus dem Bundesverband auszutreten |kopfkrat.*
> 
> *Gruß :m*



a) Ich misch mich nicht in den Kleinkrieg zwischen Thomas und diesen LV ein. Das interessiert mich hier gar nicht. Dazu habe ich mich auch nicht geäussert. Hier geht es um ein Interview von Frau Dr.. 

b) Welchen Einfluss hast Du als Angler auf Deinen LV?
Wirst Du umfassend informiert? Mein LV hält sich ziemlich bedeckt und kritische Fragen werden ausweichend bis gar nicht beantwortet.

Im Laufe der Zeit ist mir  vieles in den Sinn gekommen.
Das manche LV austreten wollen mag ja stimmen, dennoch hat man diesen DAFV gegründet und Frau Dr. gewählt.
Warum?
Jetzt ziehen einige den Schwanz ein und wollen sich verpissen? Warum hatten diese nicht eher den Arsch in der Hose gehabt?

Kommt Dir da was in den Sinn?

Der LSFV Nds, ist derzeit der einzige Verband der zum Thema Fusion kritisch Stellung bezogen hat.
Mit welchem Hintergrund ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Obwohl ich von vielen mittlerweile gehört habe das Herr Klasing eine andere Linie fährt als der Grossteil der LV.

Mir kommt vieles in den Sinn wenn ich VDSF, DAV, DAFV und LV höre und lese.
Wenig gutes.
Und die Sache pauschal betrachtet hat Thomas hier recht, auch wenn er penetrant seine Sprüche runter laiert.


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich habe mich nicht zum Kleinkrieg von Thomas und dem LV NDS und Hernn Klasing geäußert!!
Du schreibst das wir Angler es selbst in den Händen haben und beschwerst dich das von deinem LV keine Infos kommen. 
Geh den langen Weg über den Verein, den Bezirk und dann den LV!!
Als Einzelperson kannst du keinen Druck ausüben. Du mußt langsam aber sicher immer mehr Leute in dein Boot holen um das nächste Etappenziel zu erreichen.
Was Thomas hier runterlaiert geht mir mittlerweile am A.... vorbei da ich es blödsinnig finde alle über einen Kamm zu scheren!!
Es gibt genug organisierte Angler die sich den Arsch aufreißen und es gibt andere die |bla: und |bla: und sich beschweren, das Leute wie H-K gewählt werden. Mitglied werden, wählen und dann meckern!! Wer nicht wählt, braucht sich auch nicht zu beschweren. Wie war das....selbst Schuld!!!
Da ich jetzt für meine Meinung eh wieder angefeindet werde,
bin ich jetzt raus hier.
In diesem Sinne
Gruß :m


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nicht zum Kleinkrieg von Thomas und dem LV NDS und Hernn Klasing geäußert!!
> Du schreibst das wir Angler es selbst in den Händen haben und beschwerst dich das von deinem LV keine Infos kommen.
> Geh den langen Weg über den Verein, den Bezirk und dann den LV!!
> Als Einzelperson kannst du keinen Druck ausüben. Du mußt langsam aber sicher immer mehr Leute in dein Boot holen um das nächste Etappenziel zu erreichen.
> ...



Du hast vorhin meinen Beitrag aber anders kommentiert.
Offensichtlich nicht gelesen.....  

Ja, viele Angler reissen sich im Verein den Arsch auf. Anschliessend bekommen se noch nen kräftigen Tritt von den LV etc. in den Arsch.
So ist es im Leben, man meint es gut....und baut dennoch oftmals Mist.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Zitat H-K im 2. Teil des Intervies: "Da ich von einem Vermessungsingenieur abstamme, kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, den Fang zu messen."

Na bitte - wenn sie schon nicht angelt, so kann sie zumindest die Fänge vermessen. Das Messen liegt ihr wohl in den Genen?

Ihr habt ja Recht: Die Frau ist für den Vorsitz einer Anglervereinigung so ungeeignet, wie die FDP für die Rolle einer Volkspartei.

Aber: Mir fehlt der ausreichende Horizont, Alternativen zu erkennen - oder gar die Fähigkeit, selbst etwas zu ändern... wenn ihr schon wisst, wie es besser geht (gehen könnte): Na dann: ATTACKE!!! Meine Stimme habt ihr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Aber: Mir fehlt der ausreichende Horizont, Alternativen zu erkennen - oder gar die Fähigkeit, selbst etwas zu ändern... wenn ihr schon wisst, wie es besser geht (gehen könnte): Na dann: ATTACKE!!! Meine Stimme habt ihr.



Zuerst mal VDSF/DAFV zerschlagen, damit sich keiner mehr verstecken dahinter, dass es keine Alternative gäbe oder dieser BV so dringend nötig wäre.

Die haben bisher nix hingekriegt, aktuell nur die eigene Spaltung (fast 300.000 auf dem Absprung).

Von den bisherigen Versprechungen der Frau Dr. hörte man auch nix mehr.

Also Kassensturz im Mai und dann endlich anfangen "Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten" und  - wie bei der VDSF-Verbandsauschusssitzung versprochen - dann endlich auch ein angelpolitisches Programm mit Zielen (nicht, dass die dazu über 3 Jahre Zeit hatten vor der Fusion).

Aber wie üblich werden da wohl die verbliebenen "Einheitlichen"  (erinnert mich immer an die Einheitspartei SED" das wohl wieder kadermäßig abnicken wie bisher auch schon in beiden Altverbänden..

Wers braucht oder will, kann ja weiter da mitmauscheln.

Auch wenn ich das nie verstehen werde....

Sowenig - Thema hier - wie man so jemanden wie Frau Dr. wählen kann.

Da es in meinen Augen fast niemanden gibt, der ungeeigneter ist für Angler - ok., wie das bei organisierten Angelfischern ist, weiss ich natürlich nicht. Die brauchen vielleicht so jemanden..



> Für nicht organisierte Angler fühlt sich die Frau ja nicht zuständig,sehr wohl jedoch für die kommerziellen Teichwirtschaften!
> Sind die denn Mitglieder im Verband?


Über Landesverbände wie Bayern z. B...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zuerst mal VDSF/DAFV zerschlagen,



... und wie soll das konkret gehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Je nachdem ob organisiert oder nicht:

Noch mehr LV dazu bringen, auszutreten, als die das jetzt ohnehin schon vorhaben - oder Vereine in LV, die drin bleiben wollen, dazu bringen aus den LV auszutreten.
Evtl. können die ja in LV  eintreten, die raus wollen.

Informationen auch an die vielen uniformierten Angler und organisierten Angelfischer verbreiten, dass möglichst viele organisierte Angelfischer wenigstens das mitkriegen und wissen, wofür ihr Geld verprasst wird - für nix nämlich (immerhin um die 10 Millionen für die beiden Dachverbände in den letzten 5 Jahren - für was eigentlich??)..

Stachel im Fleisch der abnickenden und mauschelnden LV bleiben, welche weiterhin diese Spalter- und Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV stützen, wenn man nicht rauskommt/kann, Anträge stellen auf Austritt aus dem VDSF/DAFV etc...


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast vorhin meinen Beitrag aber anders kommentiert.
> Offensichtlich nicht gelesen.....
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Die Frage nach dem Wie entbehrt ja schon sämtliche Grundlagen.
Wie bringt man einen Verein dazu sich aufzulösen?
Ist im Grunde das 1x1 im Leben. 
Kündigen.

Oder sollte die Frage nach dem Wie  nur die Ohnmacht der Angler verdeutlichen?


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je nachdem ob organisiert oder nicht:
> 
> Noch mehr LV dazu bringen, auszutreten, als die das jetzt ohnehin schon vorhaben -
> *Da sind wir einer Meinung!!*
> oder Vereine in LV, die drin bleiben wollen, dazu bringen aus den LV auszutreten.


 
*Das ist für mich der absolut falsche Ansatz. Nach meiner Meinung müssen die Vereinsmitglieder über ihren Verein an die Bezirke treten und über diese an den LV. Nur der Weg zieht. Ohne Mitglieder kein Verein-ohne Verein kein Bezirk-ohne Bezirk kein Verband!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



			
				spodsbjerg schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Mitglieder kein Verein-ohne Verein kein Bezirk-ohne Bezirk kein Verband!!!


Das ist ja genau das Ziel:
Kein BV VDSF/DAFV.........


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ein schlechtes Ziel.

Besser wäre es doch wenn sich LV und der Bundesverband sich als Dienstleister der Basis sehen und sich aktiv für Anglerinteressen einsetzt.

UND nicht wie z.B. in BW sich für ein Nachtangelverbot stark macht.
Oder wie der VDSF Wettkampfangeln nicht unterstützt bzw. sich für deren Legalität einsetzt.
Oder das C&R Verbot etc.  in SH.

Die Politiker sind oftmals nicht unser Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Besser wäre es doch wenn sich LV und der Bundesverband sich als Dienstleister der Basis sehen und sich aktiv für Anglerinteressen einsetzt.


Es wäre auch interessant, wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fällt, es kein Hochwasser geben würde und es Manna vom Himmel regnen würde.....

Und genauso wahrscheinlich wie das von Dir Genannte......

Wie ja sowohl die Konfusion zum Spalter- und Desasterverband VDSF/DAFV und die Wahl von Präsidium und Präsidentin Frau Dr. eindrücklich zeigt.........


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau das Ziel:
> Kein BV VDSF/DAFV.........


 #d aber dann sag denn Leuten doch mal mit einfachen Worten in kurzen Sätzen wie Sie von klein an zum Ziel kommen ohne Romane mit hunderten Links die keiner Bock hat zu lesen.
Vielleicht solltest du auch einmal aufhören auf alle Verbandsmitglieder rum zu hacken. Sehr viele habens nämlich nicht verdient!!! Denk mal drüber nach.
Gruß


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #d aber dann sag denn Leuten doch mal mit einfachen Worten in kurzen Sätzen wie Sie von klein an zum Ziel kommen ohne Romane mit hunderten Links die keiner Bock hat zu lesen.
> Vielleicht solltest du auch einmal aufhören auf alle Verbandsmitglieder rum zu hacken. Sehr viele habens nämlich nicht verdient!!! Denk mal drüber nach.
> Gruß



Genau!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #d aber dann sag denn Leuten doch mal mit einfachen Worten in kurzen Sätzen wie Sie von klein an zum Ziel kommen ohne Romane mit hunderten Links die keiner Bock hat zu lesen.
> Vielleicht solltest du auch einmal aufhören auf alle Verbandsmitglieder rum zu hacken. Sehr viele habens nämlich nicht verdient!!! Denk mal drüber nach.
> Gruß



Man kann über einige Ansichten von Thomas durchaus geteilter Meinung sein (soll vorkommen ), ich würde ihm aber keineswegs unterstellen, dass er hier versucht, die Leistungen von Funktionären und Anglern in ihren Vereinen und Landesverbänden kleinzureden, nur weil sie über drei Ecken im Bundesverband organisiert sind. Vielmehr geht es darum, dass die Bundesverbände (und da schließe ich den DAV ausdrücklich mit ein) die letzten Jahr Null Komma nix gerissen haben. 

Oder führe doch mal ein paar Beispiele an (und jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen Besatzprogrammen für unterprivilegierte Fischarten kommen.)

Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht, die Vorsitzende freut sich, einen Naturschutzverband zu leiten und hält parallel flammende Reden für wassergefährdende Technologien, die Finanzen sind in Schieflage, sieht alles irgendwie nicht so doll aus ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wer nicht mal "Bock zu lesen hat" ist sicher nicht derjenige, den wir erreichen können/wollen...

Ist uns bewusst....


Und ich hacke nicht auf allen Verbandsmitgliedern rum, nur auf denen, die nichts gegen diesen VDSF/DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin (das ist nämlich das Thema hier im Thread), sondern die entweder mangels Wissen, wider bessern Wissens oder einfach so alles abnicken, was von oben vorgegeben wird. 

Und auf denen hacke ich auch rum, die trotz all dem für was Frau Dr. steht, diese und den VDSF/DAFV in seinem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten noch unterstützen oder nicht bekämpfen.

Und leider braucht es eben ein paar Worte, daher hier nochmals die Gebrauchsanweisung, wie man als im VDSF/DAFV organisierter Angelfischer Einfluss nehmen kann auf Verbandsentscheidungen (so man will, lesen  - und/oder Einfluss nehmen):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html



> ich würde ihm aber keineswegs unterstellen, dass er hier versucht, die Leistungen von Funktionären und Anglern in ihren Vereinen und Landesverbänden kleinzureden, nur weil sie über drei Ecken im Bundesverband organisiert sind.


Danke - aber "nur" fast richtig ;-))

Die Leistungen in den LV nicht (da gibt's einiges Gutes (aber auch nicht nur, wie jeder weiss))..

Aber dass sie als LV ihre Verantwortung gegenüber den sie bezahlenden Anglern im Bundesverband nicht wahrnehmen und diese Spalter- und Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV abgenickt haben (bis auf NDS), das ist mehr als peinlich und muss man jedem dieser LV und jedem Delegierten, der da zugestimmt hat, ankreiden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> daher hier nochmals die Gebrauchsanweisung, wie man als im VDSF/DAFV organisierter Angelfischer Einfluss nehmen kann auf Verbandsentscheidungen (so man will, lesen  - und/oder Einfluss nehmen):
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html



Tja, nette Theorie. Mehr aber auch nicht. Die Idee mit dem Verbandswechsel des Vereins finde ich besonders realitätsnah :m

Sorry Ralle aber das weiste selbst oder? |wavey:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Also mal im Ernst: Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass man mit einem einfachen Tagesordnungspunkt einen Verbandwechsel durchbringt??? Niemals.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Man kann natürlich wie bisher das auch nicht mal versuchen, wegschauen, abnicken.

Das stimmt schon.

Muss man aber natürlich nicht - man kanns aber auch versuchen, kann Unruhe reinbringen.

Wenn man nicht wie die Mehrzahl der im VDSF/DAFV organisierten  Angelfischer einen solchen Verband mit einer solchen für das Amt ungeeigneten Präsidentin haben will..

Dass von Vereins- und Verbandspräsidien keine Anleitung zum mitmachen für Angler kommt, ist natürlich auch klar - wer will sich schon reinreden lassen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich wie bisher das auch nicht mal versuchen, wegschauen, abnicken.
> 
> Das stimmt schon.
> 
> Muss man aber natürlich nicht - man kann aber versuchen, kann Unruhe reinbringen.



Ein so ein Antrag - und man fällt im Verein gehörig auf die Schnauze - und wird zukünftig belächelt - aber nicht mehr mehr...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wie gesagt, wer Frau Dr. und diesen VDSF/DAFV will, muss ja nix machen..

Wer als organisierter Angelfischer sie und diesen Verband nicht will und trotzdem in Verein und Verband stillhält, hat nichts besseres als die Spalter- und Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV mit ihrer Gentechnik/Fracking/Biogas-Präsidentin verdient.

Und man kann aber tatsächlich auch vorher mit Vereinskameraden reden, diese informieren, überzeugen, versuchen Mehrheiten hinzukriegen - wenn man will.

Muss man nicht, klar...


Dass von Vereins- und Verbandspräsidien keine Anleitung zum mitmachen für Angler kommt, ist natürlich auch klar - wer will sich schon reinreden lassen..

Scheint ja auch gut zu wirken...

Wer sich in solchen Vereinen/Verbänden wohlfühlt, dem sei es doch gegönnt........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ne - das wären totale Windeier ... Wenn überhaupt irgend ein Weg eine Chance haben sollte, einen Verein (mittelfristig) aus einem Verband raus zu kriegen (oder sonst wie zu grundlegend zu reformieren) dann geht das NUR, in dem man sich in die entsprechenden Positionen arbeitet - und wählen lässt.

Mit einem solchen Antrag - gewinnt man keinen Blumentopf. Meine Meinung - meine Erfahrung. Egal in welchen Vereinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> dann geht das NUR, in dem man sich in die entsprechenden Positionen arbeitet - und wählen lässt.


Die letzten Jahre haben ja gezeigt, wie gut das wirkt - man könnte es aber auch mal anfangen anders versuchen - wie gesagt, man muss nicht, wenn man zufrieden ist..
Dann kann man immer so weitermachen....


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wenns als Entschuldigung reicht



kati48268 schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass hier im AB die "Fans" und "Lass sie doch erst mal machen"-Jungs sich auffällig ruhig verhalten, bzw. auf Thomas rumhacken und nix inhaltliches dazu sagen mögen.



Liegt bei mir an elementareren Gründen... 







ich muss erstmal pumpen und kann nicht hacken :q

Werde mich aber bessern und demnächst die Axt wieder ausgraben...

René


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Als H.-K. ihre Antrittsrede hielt und verkündete, sie begreife sich als Präsidentin der organisierten Angler, kam hier Getöse auf, weil sie gefälligst auch für nichtorganisierte Angler da zu sein hat und auch gefälligst für die das Leben zu vereinfachen hat.



Nein, nicht weil Sie sich als Präsidentin der organisierten Angler versteht, das ist bitteschön selbstverständlich und richtig. Das Getöse kam auf, weil Sie gleichzeitig alle nicht organisierten Angler abqualifizierte. Das war voll daneben.
Ich werde auch nicht müde zu beteuern, dass die Verbände keinen Finger für die Nicht-organisierten Angler rühren müssen. Wieso auch, die zahlen ja keine direkten Beiträge.
Andererseits verbitte ich mir aber entschieden, dass die Vertreter der organisierten Angler sich mit Verboten und einschränkenden Gesetzen in der Politik stark machen, von denen in vollem Umfang die nicht organisierten ebenso betroffen sind. Als Verein/Verband kann man für seine Mitglieder und Gewässer ohne jegliche Probleme Regeln und Verordnungen aufstellen wie man will. Woher nimmt ein Verband das Recht, mir, nicht organisierten Angler, per Gesetz vorschreiben zu wollen, wie ich angle ? Und das sogar u.U. noch an meinem eigenen Gewässer. 



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich bin derweil zu einer Erkenntnis gelangt, ja - nämlich, dass ausgerechnet Ralle, von dem ich immer arge Verbitterung angenommen habe, offensichtlich der einzige ist, der wirklich ernsthaft auch meinen Argumenten gegenüber aufgeschlossen ist (er muss sie ja nicht teilen - das verlange ich ja nicht). Auf meine Frage nämlich nach einer Alternative zu den jetzigen Köpfen (ihr ruft alle nach Zerschlagung aber könnt in keinster Weise eine Alternative für das danach benennen) war er der einzige, die sich nicht in dümmlichen Platitüden verloren hat, sondern ganz klar gesagt hat, dass er selbst aktiv als Führungskopf arbeiten würde.



Keine Verbitterung, es ist eine tiefe Ernüchterung. Geboren aus dem Scheitern fast der gleichen Bemühungen, wie Du, Rene und einige andere sie heute anstrengen. Man kommt gegen die bestehenden Seilschaften und Strukturen nicht an. Niemals.
Seit Beginn der Fusionsbemühungen greifen haargenau die gleichen Automatismen wie in den 80ern. 

Und ja, ich wäre bereit, wieder aktiv einzusteigen. Verschweige aber nicht, dass ich das nur unter der Voraussetzung der vollständigen Zerschlagung der jetzigen Verbandswelt machen würde.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei H-K geht es aber um den *Einsatz von Gentechnik in der Landwirtschaft*. Das ist was anderes als z.B. gentechnik-basierte Insulin-Produktion.



Richtig. Im Labor, im Reagenzglas ist das beherrschbar. In der freien Natur ist es ein unumkehrbarer Prozess, dessen Auswirkungen niemand vorhersagen kann. 
Was die Segnungen für die Landwirte angeht, möge man sich mal mit US-Farmern unterhalten. Die befinden sich nämlich in einer absoluten Abhängigkeit von Monsanto und sind nicht mehr Herren auf ihren Höfen. 



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Also mal im Ernst: Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass man mit einem einfachen Tagesordnungspunkt einen Verbandwechsel durchbringt??? Niemals.



Weil ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenns als Entschuldigung reicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drück Dir die Daumen, dass ihr das alles hinkriegt, Rene!!!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre haben ja gezeigt, wie gut das wirkt - man könnte es aber auch mal anfangen anders versuchen - wie gesagt, man muss nicht, wenn man zufrieden ist..
> Dann kann man immer so weitermachen....



Geh in einen Verein - und versuche. Viel Glück ...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

@Blauzahn: Hau rein! 

Wir hatten bis gestern Meldestufe 4 ... Drecks-Hochwasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Geh in einen Verein - und versuche. Viel Glück ...


Siehe Ralles Posting.

Auch ich weiss ja, warum ich da raus bin...

Weil ich das nicht mehr will . 

Wers weiter will, kann ja drin bleiben, kein Problem..

Und kriegt sogar den Dachverband und die Präsidentin, die optimal dazu passt...


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man kann über einige Ansichten von Thomas durchaus geteilter Meinung sein (soll vorkommen ), ich würde ihm aber keineswegs unterstellen, dass er hier versucht, die Leistungen von Funktionären und Anglern in ihren Vereinen und Landesverbänden kleinzureden, nur weil sie über drei Ecken im Bundesverband organisiert sind. Vielmehr geht es darum, dass die Bundesverbände (und da schließe ich den DAV ausdrücklich mit ein) die letzten Jahr Null Komma nix gerissen haben.
> 
> Oder führe doch mal ein paar Beispiele an (und jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen Besatzprogrammen für unterprivilegierte Fischarten kommen.)
> 
> Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht, die Vorsitzende freut sich, einen Naturschutzverband zu leiten und hält parallel flammende Reden für wassergefährdende Technologien, die Finanzen sind in Schieflage, sieht alles irgendwie nicht so doll aus ...


 Werde du dir ersteinmal über deine eigenen Aussagen hier im AB über H-K klar. Für oder gegen!!! Mußt dich schon entscheiden!! 
Ich weiß und wills auch nicht wissen, in welchem LV du tätig bist aber geholfen hats ja anscheinend nicht!!


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Ralles Posting.
> 
> Auch ich weiss ja, warum ich da raus bin...
> 
> ...


 Und diejenigen dies nicht sind auch . Find ich gut zumal ja die, die nicht wählen "dürfen" alles besser wissen und nix dagegen tun können #c


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch ich weiss ja, warum ich da raus bin...
> 
> Weil ich das nicht mehr will .



Riecht nach Kapitulation, nach Einsicht, dass wenig auszurichten war - und dass jetzt andere ins Feuer geschickt werden sollen ... aber, da bietet mir das Vereinsleben zu viele (andere) Vorteile, die ich nur ungern aufgeben würde ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

[OffTopic]

Thomas, wenn ich dich nicht besser kennen würde, würde ich meinen, dass du als Vereinsloser uns verhönen willst.

[OnTopic]

Spielen wir den Gedanken doch mal durch und bringen einen Fahrplan - und zwar einen realen ... also auch fristgebundenen - zur Abwahl von Frau Dr. ins Spiel:

Ich geh mal jetzt von den Terminlichkeiten in meinem Einflussbereich aus (die habe ich halbwegs im Kopf):

Am 2. oder 3. Januarwochenende findet die Hauptversammlung meines Vereins statt. Auf der Tagesordnung steht die Abwahl der Präsidentin des DAFV.

Der Beschluss wird also einstimmig gefasst (das würde ich in meinem Verein vielleicht sogar durchbekommen).

Welcher Beschluss eigentlich? Nun ... der, dem KAV auf seiner nächsten JHV einen Antrag zu stellen, die Präsidentin des DAFV abzuwählen.

Die JHV des KAV findet im selben Jahr im Dezember statt - also ganze 11 Monate später.

Es wird also auf dieser Versammlung ein Antrag auf Beschlussfassung gestellt.

Auf welchen Beschluss eigentlich?

Darauf, den KAV dazu zu zwingen, auf der JHV des LAVB einen Antrag auf Abwahl der Präsidentin des DAFV zu stellen.

Der Beschluss wird (einstimmig) gefasst (spätestens hier sollten jedem Insider die Lachtränen im Gesicht stehen!).

Auf der JHV des LAVB, die dann in der Regel im April - also schon 15 Monate nach dem Initialbeschluss - statt findet, stellt der KAV den Antrag auf Abwahl der Präsidentin des DAFV.

Wenn der Antrag durchgeht (und hier fallen die Insider dann wegen Lachflash und dem damit verbundenen Sauerstoffmangel in Ohnmacht), wird auf der JHV des DAFV dieser Antrag ebenfalls eingebracht. Die JHV findet am Ende des Jahres statt - also ca. 20 bis 22 Monate nach dem Initialbeschluss in meinem Verein.

Soweit zur Theorie. In der Praxis bedarf es einer Mehrheit zur Beschlussfassung - und zwar auf allen Ebenen. Dass dazu eine Menge Kommunikation und noch viel mehr Koordination notwendig ist, dürfte selbst dem verbortesten Agitator einleuchten!!!

Und jetzt Thomas will ich von dir klipp und klar wissen, mit welchem Recht du alle diffamierst, die keine Zeitmaschine besitzen und bisher nicht erfolgreich die Abwahl der Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin des DAFV in die Wege geleitet haben!

Und bitte komm mir nicht mit "man hätte es ja schon im Vorfeld verhindern können" - denn dazu wären exakt die selben Zeiträume notwendig gewesen. Und Orakellesen obendrein oder ein Beschluss ala "wer auch immer in zwei Jahren zum Präsi gewählt wird - wir wollen, dass er abgesetzt wird!".


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Drück Dir die Daumen, dass ihr das alles hinkriegt, Rene!!!


Dem schließ ich mich an!!! |wavey:
Sieht ja echt furchterregend aus, was so berichtet wird. #t


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> In der Praxis bedarf es einer Mehrheit zur Beschlussfassung - und zwar auf allen Ebenen. Dass dazu eine Menge Kommunikation und noch viel mehr Koordination notwendig ist, dürfte selbst dem verbortesten Agitator einleuchten!!!



Und:
Nerven!
Netzwerke!
Kompetenzen!

Und vor allem:
Zeit

Und nicht zu vergessen:
Einen ALTERNATIVPLAN, damit man überhaupt ALTERNATIVEN aufzeigen kann, ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Werde du dir ersteinmal über deine eigenen Aussagen hier im AB über H-K klar. Für oder gegen!!! Mußt dich schon entscheiden!!



Sorry, aber so denkt mein 5jähriger Sohn. Jemand ist gut oder böse. Die Welt sieht anders aus. H-K ist für einen Bundesanglerverband eine klare Fehlbesetzung, deshalb verteufle ich sie aber nicht als Person und kann auch nicht in sie hineinschauen, was sie aus Parteidisziplin tut und was aus Überzeugung.



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich weiß und wills auch nicht wissen, in welchem LV du tätig bist aber geholfen hats ja anscheinend nicht!!



Ich bin Mittelfranke, also im Bayerischen Verband aktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Und jetzt Thomas will ich von dir klipp und klar wissen, mit welchem Recht du alle diffamierst, die keine Zeitmaschine besitzen und bisher nicht erfolgreich die Abwahl der Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin des DAFV in die Wege geleitet haben!


Es geht um die, die zugestimmt und nix verhindert haben - Zeit war ja genug, verhandelt wurde lange genug NDS hat bewiesen, dass es geht mit offener Information.

Und wer jetzt weiter nix unternimmt, weils lange dauern könnte oder kompliziert sein könnte, wills halt so wie es ist.

Sei denen doch gegönnt.

Dass es anders geht, beweisen die fast 300.000, die schon auf dem Absprung bzw. schon gesprungen sind..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wer jetzt weiter nix unternimmt, weils lange dauern könnte oder kompliziert sein könnte, wills halt so wie es ist.



Aus deiner Logik raus müsste ich dann auch Europa mit aller Vehemenz bekämpfen, weil ich den Euro nicht mag - aber die anderen Vorteile durchaus leiden kann?


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich gehöre zu den 300.000!! 
Kennt ihr den Begriff: "Fremdschämen"???
Genau das mache ich gerade bei dem Niveau, auf dem hier diskutiert wird!! #q  
Ich bin endgültig raus hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Du musst gar nix bekämpfen - ich gönne denen, die den VDSF/DAFV und seine Präsidentin wollen, dies doch von Herzen..

Wenn ihr genug Geld habt, um diesen überflüssigen Spalter- und Desastertrupp für Nullleistung zu finanzieren, nur zu - ist ja nicht meines..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du musst gar nix bekämpfen - ich gönne denen, die den VDSF/DAFV und seine Präsidentin wollen, dies doch von Herzen..



Ich komm jetzt leider nicht umhin: Und ich gönns den Nicht-Organisierten, dass sie weder Mitsprache-Recht, noch Änderungsmöglichkeiten haben - und trotzdem vom Mist "von oben" getroffen werden ...


----------



## spodsbjerg (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich komm jetzt leider nicht umhin: Und ich gönns den Nicht-Organisierten, dass sie weder Mitsprache-Recht, noch Änderungsmöglichkeiten haben - und trotzdem vom Mist "von oben" getroffen werden ...


 |good:|good:|sagnix


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht um die, die zugestimmt und nix verhindert haben



Nein Thomas, es geht nach deinen eigenen Aussagen um ALLE organisierten Angelfischer, denn die wollen ja ALLE die Situation so, wie sie jetzt ist.

Nochmal: 20 bis 22 Monate bis zu einem Beschluss, der oben angekommen ist.

Zwei Jahre im Vorfeld erahnen, was da mal passieren könnte? Kannst du das? Dann ruf mich mal an und sag mir eben die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Wochenende vorraus. Dürfte ja ein leichtes sein!

Nur zur Erinnerung: Vor zwei Jahren war die Welt zumindest für uns DAVler noch halbwegs heile. Günther hat eine Fusion auf Augenhöhe versprochen - und zwar so, dass selbst du ihn dafür in den höchsten Tönen gelobt hast - das Festschreiben von angelpolitischen Zielen, etc.pp.

Welchen dringenden Bedarf sollte es also gegeben haben, einen solchen Mammutakt zu stemmen, wie er notwendig gewesen wäre, um die ganze Schei**e schon im Vorfeld zu verhindern?

Richtig! Gar keinen!

Ich hätte sowas wie das hier http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/201...2-2011-stattgefundenen-mitgliederversammlung/ gerne viel öfter auf der Webseite veröffentlicht. Ich habe solch einen Beschluss nichtmal in meinem eigenen Verein durchbekommen - und die Jungs waren informiert! Darauf gebe ich dir mein Ehrenwort!

Also Thomas, mit welchem Recht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich bin endgültig raus hier.





spodsbjerg schrieb:


> |good:|good:|sagnix



Endgültig raus ? Ein bisschen raus ? Oder doch nicht raus ?

Fast wie der Rheinische, aber der ist ja jetzt bald raus. Endgültig. So ziemlich jedenfalls.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nochmal: 20 bis 22 Monate bis zu einem Beschluss, der oben angekommen ist.



Ein Verein kann eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung einberufen und den Austritt aus dem Verband als Tagesordnungspunkt zur Abstimmung bringen.
Dauert....vielleicht ein, zwei Monate.

Es folgt die fristgerechte Kündigung zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt, fertig.

Machen das genug Vereine, brauchst Du niemanden auf Verbandsebene mehr abzuwählen. 

Ja, ich weiß in den Neuen BL ist das schwierig, da die Verbandszugehörigkeit Bedingung für die Fischereierlaubnis ist. In den alten BL wäre es einfach, war es damals einfach, hat aber rotzdem kaum einer gemacht.
Die verbandslosen Vereine, man höre und staune, existieren heute noch und haben auch Kohle für Besatz- und Hegemaßnahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Nur zur Erinnerung: Vor zwei Jahren war die Welt zumindest für uns DAVler noch halbwegs heile. Günther hat eine Fusion auf Augenhöhe versprochen - und zwar so, dass selbst du ihn dafür in den höchsten Tönen gelobt hast - das Festschreiben von angelpolitischen Zielen, etc.pp.



Nur zur Erinnerung:
Ich hatte damals schon im ersten Artikel geschrieben nach dem Treffen in 
Berlin, dass wir das kritisch beobachten werden - nicht umsonst..

Und wir hatten schon vor 2 Jahren darauf hingewiesen, dass Markstein seine Versprechen bricht..

Wer natürlich lieber glaubt, was ihm von oben vorgesetzt wird, hat nun den Verband und die Präsidentin, was die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer wollte (wie Du ja selber schreibst: 


> Ich habe solch einen Beschluss nichtmal in meinem eigenen Verein durchbekommen - und die Jungs waren informiert! Darauf gebe ich dir mein Ehrenwort!


)

Nun haben sie ja, was sie wollten........

Einen Spalterverband ohne Ziele, Richtung und Finanzierung..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ja Ralle, natürlich wäre das eine Option. Für uns doch aber nicht! Raus aus dem Verband heisst finito mit freizügigem Angeln.

Und selbst, wenn ich beispielsweise es anstreben würde, dass mein Verein den KAV verlässt ... im KAV sind 55 Vereine Mitglied. Wie realistisch diese Idee ist, muss ich doch nicht erst kommentieren oder?

Ebenso unrealistisch ist es, eine Sondersitzung einzuberufen. Das ist auf KAV-Ebene schon nicht machbar ... auf LV-Ebene absolut ausgeschlossen!

@Thomas

Weich mir doch nicht aus. Ich möchte ganz klar wissen, was dich als Thomas Finkbeiner dazu ermächtigt, uns organisierte Angler in Sippenhaft zu nehmen. Ich mach dazu auch gern ein neues Thema auf, wenn es hier nicht herpasst. Aber die Frage wird auch dort dieselbe sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Raus aus dem Verband heisst finito mit freizügigem Angeln.


 Mit dem VDSF/DAFV als Bundesverband auch mittelfristig.

Aber wir hatten ja sonst auch mit nix recht - also Augen zu und durch....


----------



## Tomasz (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...ich muss erstmal pumpen und kann nicht hacken :q
> 
> ...René



Halt die Ohren steif René und sieh zu, dass Du trockene Füße behältst.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Halt die Ohren steif René und sieh zu, dass Du trockene Füße behältst.



Von mir dito - ich habs gelesen aber nicht so richtig realisiert, was du meinst.

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass das alles halbwegs glimpflich über die Bühne geht!



> Mit dem VDSF/DAFV als Bundesverband auch mittelfristig.



Nö. Dann nämlich rücken 77.000 Angler eben an der Havel ein bissgen enger zusammen oder angeln an Gewässern, die mit dem Verband nichts zu tun haben.

Wobei ... nee ... warte mal ... die ehemaligen DAV-Verbände und die, die die DAV-Doktrin umgesetzt haben (Meck-Pom) haben nun Stimmmehrheit im zerfallenen BV ... na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie die restlichen Männekens dann VDSF-Doktrin durchsetzen wollen.

Wenn ichs mir genau überlege ist die Situation gar nichtmal so schlecht. Wir drücken allen die DAV-Idiologie aufs Auge ... H.-K. hat als Präsidentin in dem Belang per se nichts zu entscheiden.

Geilomat!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Zwei Jahre im Vorfeld erahnen, was da mal passieren könnte? Kannst du das? Dann ruf mich mal an und sag mir eben die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Wochenende vorraus. Dürfte ja ein leichtes sein!


 
Ich habe nicht alle Seiten des Threads verfolgen können, da ich - als ich heute morgen zur Arbeit ging - nur bis Seite 40 war und es dann heute im laufe des Tages doch ein paar mehr Seiten geworden sind |kopfkrat.

Aber bei mir ist auf jeden Fall der Eindruck entstanden, dass Du lieber Wolkenkrieger Dich teilweise hier "windest" und Dir wirkliche Argumente fehlen. Wie im übrigen zur Zeit anscheinend allen (ehemaligen) Fusionsbefürwortern. Ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich ruhig geworden...

Als Beispiel dafür nehmen wir mal obiges Zitat von Dir! Jeder Kaufmann muss mindestens 2 Jahre wirtschaftlich im Voraus planen und kann Dir trotzdem nicht die Lottozahlen vorhersagen. Bei einem Verband die wirtschaftliche Situation vorauszusagen ist deutlich einfacher, als bei einem freien Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Warum? Weil man fixe Einnahmen hat (es sei denn man macht alles falsch und die Mitglieder laufen einem weg...|supergri) und natürlich auch relativ gleichbleibende und somit planbare Kosten/ Ausgaben. Und trotzdem ist die finanzielle Situation des DAFV auch jetzt nach der Fusion noch völlig ungeklärt und weiterhin scheint es niemanden zu interessieren. Vor dieser Situation hat das AB doch schon vor einiger Zeit gewarnt- wie vor vielen anderen Punkten halt auch. Die finanzielle Situation hat sich doch bewahrheitet- und vermutlich werden alle anderen vom AB veröffentlichten und angemahnten Verhaltensweisen und Fehler der Beteiligten sich auch kurz- bzw. mittelfristig bewahrheiten. Und würde es nicht das AB oder auch Herrn Klasing geben, würden viele von denen immer noch ungestört mauscheln. Und um zum Thema zurückzukehren: niemand würde Hintergründe zu dem Interview von Frau Dr. kennen! Es hätte für viele nicht einmal stattgefunden.

Viel geiler finde ich, dass es bei mir im Freundeskreis zwei Abonnenten von R&R gibt. Ich habe beide nach deren Meinung zu dem Interview gefragt. Kandidat 1 sagte: Habe ich nur überflogen, interessiert mich nicht. Kandidat 2: Welches Interview? Von wem? Dr. wer? Keine Ahnung... So viel zum Interesse der organisierten Angler an dem Thema. Nur die (wahrscheinlich negativen) Folgen des Handelns der Verantwortlichen im DAFV werden leider alle zu spüren bekommen!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur die (wahrscheinlich negativen) Folgen des Handelns der Verantwortlichen im DAFV werden leider alle zu spüren bekommen!



Wobei wir beim kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner angekommen wären ... nur die, die (scheinbar) wissen wie es (besser) ginge, sind nicht organisiert - und die organisierten (zumindest für mich gesprochen) wissen nicht wie es geht ... Hurra, auf in den Untergang.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wieso weiss der organisierte Angler nicht wie es besser geht?

Lebst Du in Deiner Familie in einer Diktatur? Informierst Du Deine Familie nicht über Familie betreffende Angelegenheiten? "Bescheisst" Du Deine Familie was eure finanziellen Angelegenheiten/ Situation angeht?
Dies nur mal als kleines Beispiel.

Besser machen kann ein "jeder" von uns. 

Ziele definieren, Finanzen klären, Basis umfassend informieren etc. . Alles was bereits hier im AB  zur Fusion, zum Anglerverband gefordert wurde.

Das Normalste auf der Welt wenn man einen sozialen Umgang miteinander pflegt.



Am Wissen liegt es somit nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht alle Seiten des Threads verfolgen können, da ich - als ich heute morgen zur Arbeit ging - nur bis Seite 40 war und es dann heute im laufe des Tages doch ein paar mehr Seiten geworden sind |kopfkrat.
> 
> Und um zum Thema zurückzukehren: niemand würde Hintergründe zu dem Interview von Frau Dr. kennen! Es hätte für viele nicht einmal stattgefunden.
> 
> Viel geiler finde ich, dass es bei mir im Freundeskreis zwei Abonnenten von R&R gibt. Ich habe beide nach deren Meinung zu dem Interview gefragt. Kandidat 1 sagte: Habe ich nur überflogen, interessiert mich nicht. Kandidat 2: Welches Interview? Von wem? Dr. wer? Keine Ahnung... So viel zum Interesse der organisierten Angler an dem Thema.


 
Sorry, habe etwas gekürzt;

ohne daraus eine Grundsatzdiskussion machen zu wollen,
aber die selbe naja Umfrage unter "Nichtorganisierten" ergibt das gleiche Ergebnis. Übrigens in beiden Fällen leider.

Gruß A.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Habe ich nur überflogen, interessiert mich nicht. Kandidat 2: Welches  Interview? Von wem? Dr. wer? Keine Ahnung... So viel zum Interesse der  organisierten Angler an dem Thema.



Genau so wie hier(außer einem User) der zweite Teil des Interviews,der
ja inzwischen auch online einzusehen ist, niemanden interessiert!
Ich hatte den Link ursprünglich auf Seite 49 gepostet und wieder gelöscht!
Hier wird alles mögliche diskutiert, nur nicht das Interview .
Ich habe den Eindruck,dass in dem Grabenkrieg hier, in erster Linie die persönlichen Eitelkeiten gepflegt werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...Aber bei mir ist auf jeden Fall der Eindruck entstanden, dass Du lieber Wolkenkrieger Dich teilweise hier "windest" und Dir wirkliche Argumente fehlen. Wie im übrigen zur Zeit anscheinend allen (ehemaligen) Fusionsbefürwortern. Ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich ruhig geworden...



Wolkenkrieger ein Fusionsbefürworter?! Habe ich da was verpasst? 
Aber diese selektive Wahrnehmung passt natürlich in das Bild der Diskussion und ist vielleicht mit ein Grund, warum einige hier ruhiger geworden bin. Im Grunde sehen die meisten hier die selben Mißstände in den Verbänden. Nur weil einige aber andere Wege gehen um Änderungen zu erreichen, werden sie immer wieder aufs Übelste diffamiert.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Bei einem Verband die wirtschaftliche Situation vorauszusagen ist deutlich einfacher, als bei einem freien Wirtschaftsunternehmen.



Ach kiek! Und Klasing & Co. und selbst Thomas & Co. sind wegen der veröffentlichten Finanzen weswegen so überrascht gewesen?

Kanntest DU die Zahlen beider BV vor 2 Jahren?

Und wenn ja, warum hast du nicht schon vor 2 Jahren aktiv was dagegen getan? Und wenn nein, warum nicht, wenn es doch so einfach ist.

Sag mir mal bitte, warum wir (und ich meine uns DAVler im Gesamten) solch einen Aufstand hätten üben sollen damals - weil Thomas auf dem AB damals schon Orakelsprüche abgelassen hat?

Das glaubst du doch im Ernst nicht!

Um die Finanzlage des DAV wussten vielleicht eine Handvoll Leute Bescheid - und die haben reagiert. Mindestens einer davon wurde darauf hin von Thomas ganz öffentlich als Verräter hingestellt!

Der Reaktionismus, den du jetzt einforderst, hat also vor zwei Jahren dazu geführt, dass erst ein Präsi eines Landesverbandes und dann der gesamte Landesverband als Verräter am Anglervolk hingestellt wurde.

Fällt dir was auf? Wahrscheinlich nicht!

Finanzen des DAFV: wir DAVler hätten also vor zwei Jahren schon wissen sollen, dass dem DAFV die Leute wegrennen - noch bevor Klasing aktiv wurde, noch bevor der Rheinische aktiv wurde, noch bevor fest stand, ob Bayern zurück kommt oder nicht.

Merkst du eigentlich noch was?

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, warum nur ein einziger VDSF-Verband da überhaupt mitgemacht hat bei der ganzen Chose. Euch hätte vor zwei Jahren das selbe klar sein müssen - exakt das selbe! Ralle's How-to-do zur Folge, dürfte es euch doch ein Leichtes gewesen sein, das ganze in Windeseile zu stoppen. Warum seid ihr nicht gesammelt mit euren Vereinen aus dem Verband ausgetreten?

Warum nicht?

Ihr hättet doch vor zwei Jahren schon wissen müssen, welche Schei**e jetzt passiert. Thomas hats doch vor zwei Jahren schon orakelt.

Hat bei euch keinen interessiert - da habe ich vollstes Verständnis für. Bei uns aber auch nicht ... aber dafür hat natürlich niemand Verständnis, warum auch?

Aber ich kann dir sagen, warum ihr mit euren Vereinen im Verband geblieben seit (trotzdem Thomas vor zwei Jahren schon prophezeit hat, dass es so kommt, wie es kam und trotzdem bei euch jeder über die Finanzlage des VDSF und des späteren DAFV Bescheid wusste): ihr wolltet nämlich ALLE, dass genau die Situation eintritt, die jetzt eingetreten ist. Ihr wolltet ALLE eine Präsidentin, die dem Verband mehr schadet, als dass sie ihm nützt. Ihr wolltet ALLE einen DAFV, dessen Finanzen ungeklärt sind und dessen angelpolitische Ausrichtung nie zementiert wurde.

Nun ... ihr habt bekommen, was ihr ALLE vor zwei Jahren haben wolltet. Freut euch doch!

@Taxi

Das Interview ist doch schon länger veröffentlicht (ud ja, auch der 2. Teil)  Und schon ein alter Hut - zumindest agitatorisch.

@Tomasz

Lass es - ich habe hier meinen Stempel weg und kann ganz prima damit leben. Das macht mir meine richtige Arbeit nämlich um einiges leichter


----------



## Tomasz (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau so wie hier(außer einem User) der zweite Teil des Interviews,der
> ja inzwischen auch online einzusehen ist, niemanden interessiert!
> Ich hatte den Link ursprünglich auf Seite 49 gepostet und wieder gelöscht!
> Hier wird alles mögliche diskutiert, nur nicht das Interview .
> ...



Da ist sicher etwas dran. Eine sachliche Diskusion ist nur schwer möglich und die Gräben sind trotz Gemeinsamkeiten unüberwindbar tief.
Aber eine Diskusion zum zweiten Teil  gab es bereits vor Tagen ab hier:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier zzu lesen:
> http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2013/030_Interview/Interview_Teil_2.pdf



Allerdings hat sich diese Diskussion dann wieder hin zu persönlichen Anfeindungen verschoben und ist hier gelandet wo wir jetzt stehen. Die einen sind die Guten und die anderen die Bösen. Klingt nach Kindergarten, ist aber so schön einfach um die Welt für sich zu verstehen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Freut euch doch!


Erst wenns diesen VDSF/DAFV vollends zerlegt hat, ist Freude angesagt  - weil erst dann Hoffnung auf eine wirkliche Lobby für Angler besteht..



> Gräben sind trotz Gemeinsamkeiten unüberwindbar tief.


Gräben??
Ich hörte mal was aus berufenen Mündern von "Deutschland einig Anglerland" und so...
Da ist doch kein Platz für Gräben ;-)))
Da hast Du sicher was falsch verstanden...


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst wenns diesen VDSF/DAFV vollends zerlegt hat, ist Freude angesagt - weil erst dann Hoffnung auf eine wirkliche Lobby für Angler besteht..
> 
> 
> Gräben??
> ...


 
ich zitiere mich mal sinngemäß selbst:
Es ist einfacher über - als miteinander zu reden.
Peinlich!
So langsam frage ich mich, ( naja über 50 , dauert etwas länger) worum es hier überhaupt noch geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich mal sinngemäß selbst:
> Es ist einfacher über - als miteinander zu reden.
> Peinlich!
> So langsam frage ich mich, ( naja über 50 , dauert etwas länger) worum es hier überhaupt noch geht.


Haben wir ja versucht, falls Du Dich erinnerst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst wenns diesen VDSF/DAFV vollends zerlegt hat, ist Freude angesagt  - weil erst dann Hoffnung auf eine wirkliche Lobby für Angler besteht..



Ja Thomas aber mit welcher Konsequenz? Ralle allein wird die Dinge dann nicht stemmen können und mich braucht keiner fragen - mir reicht der Posten als Vereinsvorsitzender.

Und dich, bei aller Freundschaft, will ich nicht als Funktionär sehen |supergri


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst wenns diesen VDSF/DAFV vollends zerlegt hat, ist Freude angesagt - weil erst dann Hoffnung auf eine wirkliche Lobby für Angler besteht..


 
Ich frage mich, ob diese Haltung nicht mindestens so schädlich ist, wie die aktuellen Geschehnisse auf Bundesebene...


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier wird alles mögliche diskutiert, nur nicht das Interview .
> Ich habe den Eindruck,dass in dem Grabenkrieg hier, in erster Linie die persönlichen Eitelkeiten gepflegt werden!
> Jürgen


Dem muss ich mich, als Themeneröffner, leider voll und ganz anschließen.  |evil:


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ach kiek! Und Klasing & Co. und selbst Thomas & Co. sind wegen der veröffentlichten Finanzen weswegen so überrascht gewesen?
> 
> Kanntest DU die Zahlen beider BV vor 2 Jahren?
> 
> ...




Ich weiss nicht ob Herr Klasing bezüglich der Finanzen überrascht war.
Er hat diese der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht. 
Bilanzen die offensichtlich nur im engsten Kreis bekannt war.
Ich weiss nicht in wie weit die LV darauf zugriff hatten. (Gibt ja unterschiedliche Aussagen dazu, mal ja und mal extrem verspätet und dann kannte man diese doch nicht und dann wurde diese noch nicht eingesehen und Zeit zum Diskutieren gab es auch nicht...blablabla)
Sollte ihnen aber die Bilanz vorenthalten worden sein, dann liegt hier ein Fehler im System vor.
(Diese sollten aber vor der Fusion zugänglich gemacht werden)
Du als popliger Vereinsvorsitzender hast kaum eine Chance Einblick zu bekommen wenn es Dein Bezirkleiter etc. nicht will.
Wahrscheinlich hättest Du nicht mal ein Anrecht darauf.

Ich finde es wird sich ein bissl zu einfach gemacht.
Thomas ist kein Delegierter, kein Vereinsvorsitzender o. mit ähnliche Funktion im Verein bzw. Verband.
Wo soll die Info herkommen?

Das System ist schon fein ausgetüftelt. "Keiner" hat Rechte aber alle dürfen zahlen.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier wird alles mögliche diskutiert, nur nicht das Interview .



:q:q:q
Also ich finde die Diskussion hier mittlerweile sehr flüssig, sozusagen über-flüssig.:m

Denn das zeitliche Szenario vom wolkenkrieger (durchaus Satire-Preis- würdig #6) genauso wie die differenten Auffassungen von Mit-Einbringen-und-ändern  vs. Platt-und-neu-machen werden doch ständig durch die Fakten überholt.

Und aktueller Fakt ist: Wir haben Juni und die Aussage der neuen Frau Präsidentin, man werde sich bis Mai ein Bild der finanziellen Lage gemacht haben, um dann klarer zu sehen, ist schon wieder nichts anderes als Makulatur.
Hingegen hat sich die Aussage von Herrn Klasing, dass ein auf Basis der fehlenden Planung und Informationen mit der heißen Nadel fusionierter neuer (alter) Bundesverband nicht handlungsfähig sein wird, bisher voll und ganz bestätigt.


Also sich hier die Köpfe heiß zu reden, dass selbst ein so engagierter Vereinsvorsitzender wie wolkenkrieger kaum Einfluss hat und wenn dann nur mit erheblichem Zeitverzug, ist genauso überflüssig, wie seine Aussage logisch und nachvollziehbar ist. 
Dank des Interviews haben wir jetzt weitere Vorstellungen über die Denk- und Parteilinienfolgeweise der Frau, die doch rein theoretisch jetzt die mächtigste Angelthemenentscheidungsbeeinflusserin Deutschlands ist, rein theoretisch!!!! Denn in der Praxis scheint sie immer noch nicht alle Informationen über die aktuelle Finanzlage zu haben geschweige denn über das, was da vorher gelaufen ist. Warum auch sollte sie an Informationen kommen, die den Landesverbänden erfolgreich vorenthalten wurden.#c
Wir haben jetzt ein Bild davon, wie sie zu ticken scheint. Einzelne finden das vielleicht richtig, andere wieder nicht. 
Ich persönlich bin noch nicht davon überzeugt, dass man irgendwelche Aussagen von ihr überhaupt schon faktisch bewerten kann, solange nicht allen klar ist, ob sie überhaupt all die Informationen hat, die sie benötigt, um tatsächlich etwas Aussagen zu können.

Die tolle Initiative, angetreten mit dem Ziel, den alten Mann in den Ruhestand zu schicken und eine eigene Wunschkandidatin zu puschen, hat in einem Beispiel von grenzenlosem Dilletantismus genau den noch stärker gemacht, den sie eigentlich los werden wollte. Und der und seine Helfer machen sich einen Spaß daraus, sie jetzt am langen Arm verhungern zu lassen, weil es momentan anscheinend nichts Einfacheres gibt, als sie klein zu halten.

Der DAFV ist im Moment nichts anderes als ein großer hohler Ballon mit neuer Hülle über alter Füllung, gesteuert von Frau Dr. so wie der Lenkdrachen des Fünfjährigen am Strand, der zwar die Griffe in den zarten Händchen hält, aber Papi dahinter die Kraft aufwändet, dass das Ding irgendwie über der Erde bleibt.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wir sollten uns keine Sorgen machen. Frau Dr. wird schon von Herrn Pieper & Co. in die richtige Spur gebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Zumindest soll jetzt der (VDSF)DAFV offiziell eingetragen und damit juristisch wirksam sein.

28.05. soll das beim Amtsgericht Offenbach unter der Geschäftsnummer "VR - 1070 - Fall 13" geschehen sein.

Damit ist der DAV erloschen und die Spaltung der organisierten Angelfischer steht damit fest.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Aktuelle Meldung zum Thema Fracking _
(Grundwasserschutz dürfte ja wohl ein Anglerthema sein & "unsere" Präsidentin, um die es hier geht, mischt ja kräftig mit)_:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...twurf-der-regierung-gescheitert-a-903767.html

Einige noch wache Geister aus der Union haben es zum Glück (vorerst) abgebügelt, wohl wissend, dass sie in den (bisher bekannten) Regionen massenhaft Wähler verprellen würden, wenn sie das Gesetz hätten durchkommen lassen.

Über die Rolle der FDP, die den Sachverhalt in ihrem Statement auch noch komplett verdreht und sich als "Verschärfer" darstellt, kann man einfach nur entsetzt den Kopf schütteln.

Ich bin der festen Meinung, _allein dieser_ _eine_ Standpunkt, den Happach-Kasan bei diesem Thema vertritt, disqualifiziert sie komplett als Vertreterin eines Naturschutz- & Anglerverbandes! |evil:


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das siehst Du falsch.
> 
> Die Dame macht für sich doch alles richtig. Ich weiß es nicht, denke aber, die verdient genug Kohle um Sorgenfrei leben zu können. Und muss noch nicht einmal, wie in der freien Wirtschaft, Ergebnisse vorweisen.
> 
> ...



Bis hierher habe ich "hinterhergelesen"

mehr muß ich mir nicht antun #h

Ein Fragment aus dem "aulösenden" Artikel der Grünen
passt von Kati so zitiert viel besser ins Bild



> ..... und Dr. Christel  Happach-Kasan, einen Antrag zum Aufschub, und damit einer Prüfung von  Gefahren der Fracking-Methode, abgelehnt.


als der Text im Zusammenhang



> Doch wird dies offenbar von CDU und FDP anders gesehen. In der letzten  Woche haben die Fraktionen im Bundestag, darunter auch die Abgeordneten  des Kreises von CDU und FDP, Norbert Brackmann und Dr. Christel  Happach-Kasan, einen Antrag zum Aufschub, und damit einer Prüfung von  Gefahren der Fracking-Methode, abgelehnt.


Und, bevor man meine Mailadresse an Ralles Psychologen weitergibt.
Ich brauch die Tusse auch nicht und mich kotzt dieser ganze Fusionsdreck fürchterlich an.

Aber was ihr hier abliefert, mit allen Diffamierungen der organsierten Angler und der immer währenden Unterscheidung von richtigen Anglern und Organisierten, ist mittlerweile unterste Schublade.
Warum seid ihr denn nicht mehr organisiert...
weil die Schaixxe bei euch schon seit Jahren umherwabert und ihr irgendwann hingeschmissen habt...
Jetzt gibts da nun endlich jemanden, den ihr dafür verantwortlich machen könnt.
Super.
Ich nehme mal stellvertretend für die ganzen organisierten Deppen, die Bürde für euren Gewissenskonflikt auf mich #6

Frohes Lästern und Spalten weiterhin


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich bin da jetzt ja nicht so firm - und möchte auch nicht stänkern - aber Fracking und das Für und Wider dafür - ist doch eher ein Abdriften der Diskussion in Richtung "allgemeine Politik"?

Dazu habe ich auch eine Meinung, aber das sollte wohl in anderen, geeigneteren Foren diskutiert werden.

Back to Topic: Blauzahn triffts auf den Punkt ...


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...Ein Fragment aus dem "aulösenden" Artikel der Grünen
> passt von Kati so zitiert viel besser ins Bild
> ...
> als der Text im Zusammenhang


Du hast recht.

Die ganze Saubande, die das Fracking forciert & unterstützt, zum Wohle vornehmlich US-Konzerne, gehört natürlich insgesamt angeklagt, geteert & gefedert und anschließend _*piiiep*_.
Die beiden Namen sind von den Grünen (ansonsten auch seeehr beliebt bei mir) herausgehoben, da sie die lokalen MDB's sind; kann man ja gut nachlesen.

Das Fragment mit HK habe ich so zitiert, nicht weil ich sie als nun herausragend böse ansehe, sondern weil es ja um diese Dame hier geht.
Im Bundestag ist das nicht mehr als eine von vielen _*piiiiep* _für mich, allerdings in der Partei, die ich als ganz besonders _*piiiiep*_ ansehe.

Hier ging es mir um diese (für mich) unvereinbare Doppelrolle: 
als MDB für Fracking stehen, 
als Anglerpräsidentin ...#c

Und wenn man mal schaut, wie die, 
die sie gewählt haben, 
obwohl ihre Pro-Position bei Schiefergasförderung 
zuvor klar war, 
selbst zu dem Thema stehen, z.B. hier
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/gefahren_durch_fracking.php
frage ich mich schon, was in deren Köpfen damals wohl vorgegangen ist, bzw. heute vorgeht.
_(PS: ich werde nachfragen!!!)
_


Von dem ganzen "organisierte/unorganisierte" Angler-Getue halte ich auch nichts 
und es ist hier auch recht OT.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich bin da jetzt ja nicht so firm - und möchte auch nicht stänkern - aber Fracking und das Für und Wider dafür - ist doch eher ein Abdriften der Diskussion in Richtung "allgemeine Politik"?
> 
> Dazu habe ich auch eine Meinung, aber das sollte wohl in anderen, geeigneteren Foren diskutiert werden.
> 
> ...


Dem widerspreche ich vehement!

Es geht um den Schutz, bzw. die drohende Verseuchung des Grundwassers *&* der Oberflächengewässer.

Das sollte doch wohl Anglerthema sein.
Und erst recht Thema eines anerkannten Naturschutzverbandes.

Und wie du an meinem o.g. Link 
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/gefahren_durch_fracking.php
erkennst, beschäftigen sich auch LVs damit.
Ebenso der Fischereibeirat NRW
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/stellungnahme_des_fischereibeirates.pdf

Weitere Infos zu den Risiken (inkl. nachgewiesener Verseuchung von Flüssen):
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/gefahren_durch_facking.pdf


Warum beschäftigt sich konkret dieser LV so intensiv damit?
Wieso kippte gerade die NRW-CDU das von Schwarz-Gelb im Bund geplante Gesetz ?
Weil es genau hier Thema ist!
Eine Nachbargemeinde von mir, Nordwalde, nur einen Steinwurf von mir & dem Sitz des LV entfernt, ist ganz vorn auf der Liste von Exxon.
Laumann wohnt auch um die Ecke.

Klar geht man damit auch in das Thema Politik & auch Parteipolitik, aber tangiert natürlich auch voll eine der Hauptaufgaben eines Bundes-Anglerverbandes.

Und somit sind wir bei der nicht zu vereinbarenden Doppelrolle HKs.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich vehement!



Daher mein Fragezeichen ... danke für die Aufklärung. Die Links zu den LVs habe ich anfangs nicht gelesen, weil ich keinen Bezug zum Interview herstellen konnte.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich vehement!
> 
> Es geht um den Schutz, bzw. die drohende Verseuchung des Grundwassers *&* der Oberflächengewässer.
> 
> ...




Um so unverständlicher weshalb  Frau Dr. H.- K. ebenso von diesen LV zur Präsidentin des DAFV gewählt wurde.

Oder geht diesem LV den DAFV am Arsch vorbei?
Ich hab da schon mal eine ähnliche Aussage gehört/ gelesen,
die dies bestätigen könnte.

Mir ist der Kurs dieses LV vollkommen schleierhaft.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Ich vermute -und es ist nur eine Vermutung-, die hatte alle null Plan & es war ihnen völlig wurscht, wer auf dem Pöstchen installiert wurde.

Fusion um jeden Preis; sieht man ja auch daran, dass alle anderen Fragen, die man in dem Zusammenhang hätte klären müssen, beiseite geschoben wurden.

Aber es ist ja nicht so, dass man es nicht hätte wissen können! (Müssen!!!)

Jeder 12jährige lernt mittlerweile Internet-Recherche, ein paar Klicks 
auf die eigene Homepage der Dame: http://www.happach-kasan.de/ 
auf das Parteiprogramm der FDP (hier das Positionspapier zu Fracking http://www.fdp-fraktion.de/files/1228/Pos.-Papier-Schiefergasgewinnung.pdf )
auf www.abgeordnetenwatch.de & www.bundestag.de, wo man Statements, Abstimmungsverhalten einzelner Abgeordneter nachverfolgen kann: http://www.bundestag.de/bundestag/plenum/abstimmung/grafik/index.jsp?id=196
hätte gereicht.

Und wer dann noch google't, findet reichlich Krams zu Gentechnik, Monsanto-Verpflechtung, Konzernprostitutionsvorwurf des Imker-Verbandes,... da muss man nicht mal die politische Konkurrenz bemühen, die auch nicht viel besser ist.

_Damit es aber nicht bei einer Vermutung bleibt, werde ich beim LFV Westfalen dazu mal nachfragen und schauen, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme._

Und ja, die haben die eisenharte VDSF-Linie zur Verwertungspflicht schon mal unterlaufen. 
Das war im Zusammenhang mit der Sperrung des Dortmunder Hafens wegen Umweltgiften. Sie vertraten die Meinung, dass man auch Angeln könne, ohne jeden Fang fressen zu müssen.
Die Honigmurmel war seinerzeit sehr dicht an der Sache dran und hat, glaube ich, auch ganz gut mit denen zusammen gearbeitet.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

"Wir sind stark genug um unsere eigenen Interessen ausreichend zu vertreten und benötigen dazu nicht den VDSF."

Solch eine sinngemäße Aussage habe ich in einem Schreiben von einem LV GF gelesen.



Alles klar, kati?

Im SH Forum wurde ja auch bestätigt, dass man das Interessengebiet der Frau Dr. so nicht kannte....oder seinen Mitgliedern nicht mitteilte.
*Wenn ich mich recht erinnere.*


----------



## Honeyball (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das war im Zusammenhang mit der Sperrung des Dortmunder Hafens wegen Umweltgiften. Sie vertraten die Meinung, dass man auch Angeln könne, ohne jeden Fang fressen zu müssen.
> Die Honigmurmel war seinerzeit sehr dicht an der Sache dran und hat, glaube ich, auch ganz gut mit denen zusammen gearbeitet.


Oh ja, das hab ich. Ich hab mich dazu mit Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp auf der Jagd und Hund getroffen und mit ihm den fatalen Zusammenhang von Entnahme- und Verwertungspflicht angesichts belasteter Gewässer diskutiert.
Er hat damals glasklar den Standpunkt vertreten, der auch auf der Homepage seines Verbandes nachzulesen ist, dass Angeln als solches bereits einen kulturellen und sozialen Wert hat und eben mehr bedeutet als reine Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung.
Er liegt damit übrigens klar in einem gewissen LV-Trend, denn auch Robert Vollborn vom SH hat sich mal ähnlich geäußert, dass ein LV erst einmal Landesinteressen vertritt und erst dann übergeordnete des Bundesverbandes, wenn diese den Landesinteressen nicht entgegenstünden.
(Was ich im übrigen auch völlig richtig finde, nur dass die neue, von allen abgenickte Satzung des Bundesverbandes einen Punkt aufweist, der dem genau entgegen steht)

Die Landesverbände wähnen sich zum einen stark genug, ihre eigenen Interessen ausreichend zu vertreten, argumentieren zum anderen aber pro Fusion damit, dass man eine einheitliche starke Stimme brauche. 
Ich fände es wünschenswerter, wenn Landesverbände unabhängig voneinander die Interessen der von ihnen Vertretenen auch bundes- und europaweit zu vertreten in der Lage wären, ohne sich dann irgendwelchen Doktrinen eines BV unterwerfen zu müssen.

Aber um wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:
Bis jetzt gibt es ja nur die ganz persönliche parteipolitisch gefärbte Meinung der neuen Präsidentin zum Thema Fracking, die entgegen den Interessen einzelner Landesverbände steht. Wir sollten diese nicht mit einer (VdSF)DAFV-Doktrin gleichsetzen, nur weil es die Präsidentin ist und schon lange nicht bevor sie auch nur ein einziges Mal durch Führungsqualität und -kompetenz zu überzeugen gewusst hat.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber um wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:
> Bis jetzt gibt es ja nur die ganz persönliche parteipolitisch gefärbte Meinung der neuen Präsidentin zum Thema Fracking, die entgegen den Interessen einzelner Landesverbände steht. Wir sollten diese nicht mit einer (VdSF)DAFV-Doktrin gleichsetzen,...


Das war auch nicht meine Intention!

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die ehemaligen BVs solch eine Position zu Fracking je vertreten hätten, bzw. dass der neue Verband dies je tun wird.

Da geht es mir nur um die Rolle der Person. 
Im Interview zeigte sich m.M.n. deutlich, dass sie die Rollen FDP-MdB und DAFV-Präsidentin nicht trennt; 
sie wurde als Präsidentin interviewt & machte teilweise Wahlkampf.

Wie will sie, um bei dem Beispiel Fracking zu bleiben, diesen Spagat aber hinkriegen & glaubhaft eine Contra-Fracking-Position des BVs als Verbandspräsidentin vertreten??? #c
Das ist nicht möglich.
Das ist so, als wenn man ausgerechnet das dicke Kind beauftragt, den Kuchen zu bewachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



> Das ist so, als wenn man ausgerechnet das dicke Kind beauftragt, den Kuchen zu bewachen


Der Ziegenvergleich ist auch nicht schlecht...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An denjenigen, die sich sorgenlos eine Ziege zum bewachen ins Salatbeet stellen, weil ja nicht sicher ist, dass  die Ziege den Salat lieber frisst anstatt bewacht, und man der Ziege ja die Chance geben muss zu beweisen, dass sie ein hervorragender Bewacher ist.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Guten Morgen.

Nach diesem Entwurf wird Frau Doktor sich intensiver um die Angler kümmern können und braucht keine Energie mehr ins Fracking zu stecken; 

http://www.agrarheute.com/fracking-gescheitert#.UbAl09yjzgY.facebook


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Nach diesem Entwurf wird Frau Doktor sich intensiver um die Angler kümmern können


 
Bitte nicht! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Das liest sich wie ne Drohung #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Immerhin hat sie es jetzt nach Monaten geschafft, auf ihrer privaten Seite einzufügen, dass die Präsidentin des DAFV ist..
http://www.happach-kasan.de/persoenliches/lebenslauf/

Auf ihrer Bundestagsseite ist immer noch nix - wird sie sich wohl sparen..

Muss sie erst nach 3 Monaten melden - und da wird sie bei ihrem schlechten Listenplatz, auf den sie von ihrer Partei gesetzt wurde, eh nicht mehr im Bundestag sein..


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Na, da hatte sie bestimmt mal wieder Zeit gehabt, hier bei uns als Gast zu lesen.:m


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Da wird sich aber jemand freuen.


http://www.focus.de/wissen/natur/ti...fanpage-finanzen&utm_content=1374238405425208


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Tja, gründler, Genlachse wäre schon was, was ich mir bei Frau Dr.s Vorliebe für Gentechnik als eine ihrer zukünftigen Forderungen  vorstellen könnte... 

Sie ist ja Dr./Biologin mit besten Beziehung zu Gentechnikfirmen...

Ich will gewiss nicht ihre Qualifikation in Zweifel ziehen (als Biologin), aber warum auf ihrer Seite (http://www.happach-kasan.de/fischerei/) unter dem Stichpunkt "Fischerei" eine Bundestagsrede zur Waljagd eingestellt ist, darf mir gerne jeder erklären.

Wale sind keine Fische und Waljagd keine Fischerei-  vielleicht bin ich auch nur wieder zu doof, um sowas zu begreifen und da gibt's ne vernünftige Erklärung zu.....


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will gewiss nicht ihre Qualifikation in Zweifel ziehen (als Biologin), ...


Nachdem sie versucht hat, den Imkern was mit "Impfung bei Insekten" unterzujubeln, muss man aber sogar das tun.
(Ist nämlich nicht möglich).


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Nö, gibt ja verschiedene Sparten der Biologie, vielleicht hat sie sich auf Pflanzen spezialisiert oder auf Tierschutz - da bezweifle ich ihre Qualifikation als Biologin per se nicht..

Warum ich sie nicht als Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV für qualifiziert halte, ist ja bekannt:
Sie ist weder Angler noch hat sie von Anglern oder dem Angeln auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung..

Zeigt ja auch das Interview hier:
Inhaltsleeres Geschwafel, das ja nur keinem der LV irgendwie weh tun soll...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Bin ich anderer Meinung.

Als Doktorin der Biologie kann man sich so einen Patzer nicht geben, schon gar nicht, wenn man sich öffentlich mit so einer Aussage einem Verband (der der Imker) anbiedern will.

Dass sie dies nicht unbedingt als abrufbares Wissen parat haben muss. erst recht, wenn z.B. eine ganz andere Fachrichtung  als Insektologie vorliegt, ist schon richtig, aber da macht frau sich doch vorher etwas schlau.
Das könnte jeder Laie & sie muss es erst recht können.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Draht zu dem Clübchen der Doktor-Titel-Checker, könnte interessant sein |rolleyes


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischerei

Zitat: "[..] Auch der Fang von Meeressäugern (Walfang) ist ein Teilgebiet der Fischerei. [..]"

Es gibt weitere Quellen, falls Wikipedia zu trivial.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

DA guck an - danke ;-))

So weit muss man als Angler jetzt also schon denken anfangen, wenn man sich ne Politikerin antut..


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie ist weder Angler noch hat sie von Anglern oder dem Angeln auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung..



Absolut richtig! Und jemand der vom Angeln keine Ahnung hat, hat imho nichts auf diesem Posten verloren. Punkt aus, keine Diskussion. Der Verband Hessischer Fischer sieht das leider anders und hat zu dem Elend beigetragen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zeigt ja auch das Interview hier:
> Inhaltsleeres Geschwafel, das ja nur keinem der LV irgendwie weh tun soll...



Ist genau das was der Verband Hessischer Fischer auch tut - inhaltsleeres Geschwafel und wenns ans Eingemachte geht und wirklich etwas bewegt werden soll wird der Schwanz eingezogen. Wenn man Kritik zu diesem Thema anbringt wird man vom Präsidenten des Verbands als Höhlenmensch bezeichnet. Ist zwar schon ne Weile her aber da ging es darum genau das Elend das wir jetzt haben zu verhindern.

Wenn ich mir anschaue was aus der Fusion geworden ist und der Verband Hessischer Fischer trotz aller immer noch bestehenden Unklarheiten und Ungereimtheiten hinter dem Elend steht muss ich - so leid es mir auch tut - immer noch behaupten das dieser Verband (incl. des Präsidenten) absolut inkompetent ist.

Es bestätigt mich nur darin das es richtig war all meine Verbandsämter aus Protest nieder zu legen und mich um die wichtigen Dinge (nämlich die Gewässer und die dort angelnden Angler) zu kümmern.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

In der aktuellen Fisch & Fang (Juni-Ausgabe) ist auch ein Interview mit Frau Dr.
Nach erstem Durchlesen... |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Dann wird das dritte, für Angler absolut nichtssagende Interview, wohl  beim Blinker kommen, nehm ich an..
Wahrscheinlich in der Maiausgabe 2015.....
Das blablabla hat nicht mal ansatzweise Neuigkeitswert...


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das blablabla hat nicht mal ansatzweise Neuigkeitswert...


Das Problem besteht darin, dass man sie blablabla machen lässt.
(Müsste das jetzt evtl. "blähen" heissen?)

http://forum.fischundfang.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12454&sid=e5e1c7f7db25b260a7c3f58322716c21


----------



## Sharpo (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht darin, dass man sie blablabla machen lässt.
> (Müsste das jetzt evtl. "blähen" heissen?)
> 
> http://forum.fischundfang.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12454&sid=e5e1c7f7db25b260a7c3f58322716c21



Passender Kommentar im F&F Forum.  #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht darin, dass man sie blablabla machen lässt.
> (Müsste das jetzt evtl. "blähen" heissen?)
> 
> http://forum.fischundfang.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12454&sid=e5e1c7f7db25b260a7c3f58322716c21



Sehr guter Kommentar von Dir!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Wer von den abnickenden Delegierten, Funktionären und Geschäftsführern der Landesverbände, die diese kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihr genauso kompetentes Präsidium ins Amt beim DAFV gehievt hatten - mit elender Satzung und noch elenderem (Kon)Fusionsvertrag - nach diesem zweiten Interview nach RuR immer noch meint, das wäre eine gute Idee gewesen und würde etwas für Angler oder das Angeln bringen, dem ist nun wohl wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.

Meine Befürchtung:
Es wird immer noch die Mehrheit sein...

Nicht Rute und Rolle oder Fisch und Fang bzw. die Kollegen da (die natürlich anderen Zwängen als wir unterliegen) mit ihren Interviews muss man kritisieren.

Sondern nach wie vor den Bundesverband, die diesen BV tragenden Landesverbände mit den abnickenden Delegierten und Funktionären, die weiter das Angeln in Deutschland sehenden Auges an die Wand fahren..



PS:
Dennoch kati:
Gut gebrüllt, Löwe.....

PPS:
Dennoch darf man gerade die Landesverbände und deren Funktionäre und Delegierte, die das ja alles angerichtet haben, eben NICHT AUS DER VERANTWORTUNG LASSEN!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Immerhin freut es sie, wenn sie Jugendliche beim Angel(fischen) sieht. Denn die könnten ja auch mit der Bierflasche in der Hand nichts mit sich anzufangen wissen.

Wenn das mal keine eindeutige, ja schon überschwengliche, Liebeserklärung an den Angelfischersport ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*



kati48268 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Fisch & Fang (Juni-Ausgabe) ist auch ein Interview mit Frau Dr.
> Nach erstem Durchlesen... |uhoh:



Und jetzt - über einen Monat danach - hat das auch die kompetente Abteilung Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim DAFV bemerkt und dazu heute etwas auf der Startseite des Verbandes eingestellt.
http://www.dafv.de/

Es lebe Kompetenz und schnelle Reaktion und Umsetzung beim DAFV - die organisierten Angelfischer wissen es sicher zu schätzen....

Angler lachen sich nur noch schlapp.................
;-)))


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Es ist durchaus denkbar, dass das vor Veröffentlichung des Nachfolgeheftes als pdf nicht selbst zugänglich gemacht werden durfte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Und?
Dann hätte man trotzdem (wir konnten das) auf das Interview hinweisen können (F und F hätte die Werbung vielleicht auch gefreut?) und die PDF nachreichen.

Bei der Verabschiedung des EEG - Gesetzes hats Frau Dr. doch auch geschafft, innerhalb 2 Stunden was zu schreiben und online stellen zu lassen - ohne konkreten Inhalt, aber Hauptsache online..

Man sieht daran wieder mal, was denen da oben wirklich wichtig ist, wo die Prioritäten liegen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Interview Happach-Kasan in Rute&Rolle 5/13*

Tja - halt ne richtige Präserdentin mit Faible für Schützerhüllen, ne?


----------

